# CD1!! anyone want to buddy up :)



## KatM83

Hello. AF started today after my m/c in jan, i wasnt really sure when to count from but had estimated end of feb so its about 4 weeks, so we are back on the TTC now :happydance: i feel pretty confident about it at the moment but that might change if we get our :bfp: so if anyone else is in the same boat it would be good to share thoughts and feelings :flower: xx


----------



## Kelly9

Hi, cd 3 for me, the witch is being mean.


----------



## trying4four

Hi, CD 2 for me. Would love some TTC buddies!


----------



## Kelly9

Any of you having heavy heavy bleeding with your first af?


----------



## KatM83

Hello :) yep bleeding is much heavier and started heavy straight away. Is anyone planning on using opk? Im obsessed with using ovulation calculators online :wacko: xx


----------



## Kelly9

I temp and use opks and am doing so now. My husband has male factor infertility though, so we are going it naturally right now but are on the wait list for frozen embryo transfer in the coming month or 2 if it doesn't happen. I just can't let a perfectly good egg go without trying. 

This af has been bad but it's letting up now. I had postpartum bleeding as well for 3 weeks since we lost our girl later I had to give birth to her so maybe thats why? But i don't remember my first af after having my son being as bad as it was yesterday. I'm just happy it's getting better now.


----------



## KatM83

Aw hope it works for you, sorry for the loss of your little girl :hugs: We had been trying for a few months with the opk but the month conceived just went for it and didnt use opk or anything, this was my 3rd loss but had my son 9years ago so this is my first with fiance, im convinced i cant carry girls i cant find much on this theory though! Ive read about boys being conceived closer to ovulation so thinking should use the kits again,not that i care what gender i have at all i dont know if its just my way of dealing with it. My af is letting up too,was very heavy but least it hasnt lasted long xx


----------



## newegg

Can I join you ladies Im CD2 and the bleeding is much heavier than normal AF. I was told to wait three months to let the lining of my uterus build up but I cant wait that long. I shall use OPK, Fingers crossed everyone for a BFP in March x


----------



## KatM83

Hey newegg of course you can :) i wonder why we all get different advice..i got told i couldnt have tests cause losses were not consectutive then the week later got told i could by a different midwife so i went and asked the doc and he said could do bloods, results next Tues. Now that im getting to end of af im getting abit nervy about trying!!xx


----------



## Kelly9

OUt here if you've had three losses they do genetic testing. 

You're not the only one I've heard say they don't think they can carry a certain gender but the people I knew were proved wrong so no input there from me. 

cd6 for me today just took my last clomid pill so bring on ovulation by hopefully no later then cd16.


----------



## newegg

Thanks KatM83, We have heard wait one month and also wait three months!! my GP was a gyne doc before and it was his advise to wait three months. I just cant wait to be pregers again tho and I figure it may take a while to concieve anyhow so Im going to continue trying however Im glad I have my first AF so I can monitor my cycles again. Regarding testing I had a d&c and they promised my DH they would do some testing on the 'products' (the words the nurses in the hospital used!) that was nearly five weeks ago and I have had no results. My doctor said he would be very suprised to see any results of that kind from the hospital as its my only miscarriage and then went on to quote the 1 in 3 pregnancys end in miscarriage and they cant test each & every case!!! I think this is an awful practice and I would have paid privately to have testing if that was offered, now we have to ttc again and if we are lucky to catch that bean then we have the nerve racking wait that all is ok and the scans will show a healthy baby growing. So its CD3 and I continue to be positive, good luck ladies x


----------



## KatM83

Kelly9 said:


> OUt here if you've had three losses they do genetic testing.
> 
> You're not the only one I've heard say they don't think they can carry a certain gender but the people I knew were proved wrong so no input there from me.
> 
> cd6 for me today just took my last clomid pill so bring on ovulation by hopefully no later then cd16.

I admit i havnt found much to back it up! cd5 for me, what does the clomid pill do? if you dont mind me asking :) i think i will start testing with opk in next few days, i should ovulate first week in march, but before got pregnant my af went from being bang on 28days to being 20-24 so prob best to use the kits x


----------



## KatM83

newegg said:


> Thanks KatM83, We have heard wait one month and also wait three months!! my GP was a gyne doc before and it was his advise to wait three months. I just cant wait to be pregers again tho and I figure it may take a while to concieve anyhow so Im going to continue trying however Im glad I have my first AF so I can monitor my cycles again. Regarding testing I had a d&c and they promised my DH they would do some testing on the 'products' (the words the nurses in the hospital used!) that was nearly five weeks ago and I have had no results. My doctor said he would be very suprised to see any results of that kind from the hospital as its my only miscarriage and then went on to quote the 1 in 3 pregnancys end in miscarriage and they cant test each & every case!!! I think this is an awful practice and I would have paid privately to have testing if that was offered, now we have to ttc again and if we are lucky to catch that bean then we have the nerve racking wait that all is ok and the scans will show a healthy baby growing. So its CD3 and I continue to be positive, good luck ladies x

People are supprised at how common it is i think, and some people are lucky to never have to experience it. I was so nervous about something going wrong right from the start, im going to try and be more positive this time and try not to get so caught up in it if thats possible!! I just try to think that everything happens for a reason :shrug:
My second got tests done but only as was further along,they found the umbilical cord was missing a valve and said that might have been why.
:dust: to everybody xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - I would love to join your group. I had a natural m/c on 15th Jan at 8 weeks (first pregnancy) and then got my first AF on Monday. My Gyne told me to wait until first AF before trying again (for dating purposes). We were going to try before AF but my cycle last month was completely weird - I'm not even sure if I O'ed! Def will be using OPKs this month. This year has been a complete roller coaster so far, but I'm feeling very positive today and excited to start trying again next week and hoping that this one sticks! 

Loads of baby dust to everyone. x


----------



## KatM83

mannymoo said:


> Hi Ladies - I would love to join your group. I had a natural m/c on 15th Jan at 8 weeks (first pregnancy) and then got my first AF on Monday. My Gyne told me to wait until first AF before trying again (for dating purposes). We were going to try before AF but my cycle last month was completely weird - I'm not even sure if I O'ed! Def will be using OPKs this month. This year has been a complete roller coaster so far, but I'm feeling very positive today and excited to start trying again next week and hoping that this one sticks!
> 
> Loads of baby dust to everyone. x

Hiya mannymoo, your the same as me,we had our m/c that same week,baby had died at 8weeks was ment to be 9 :( we didnt prevent last month but will be definitely trying now :) im glad you feel positive,i feel excited about trying again though tww drives me crazy :D xx


----------



## Kelly9

Clomid helps produce either multiple eggs or one stronger egg depending on who takes it. For me since I am healthy it makes me produce and extra egg or two upping our chances for my husbands sperm to find one of them. 

Kat if your cycle has been shorter it could be because your lp is shorter, it's not uncommon for the lp to be a bit shorter for a cycle or two then go back to normal. This has happened to me both times I delivered. I am hoping to ovulate on or by march 4th so maybe we'll be close in our cycles.


----------



## KatM83

Oh thats good it increases your changes, ill keep fingers crossed for you! Yea sounds like the same my most fertile days are ment to be 4th,5th,6th March, got opk yesterday says start using day 11, it confuses me though cause it says once positive bd after 24 but before 48 hours is this because its the surge before the egg is released? dont want to miss it!!


----------



## Kelly9

You would ovulate 12-36 hours after you positive opk. Normally when I get a positive I just have sex every night till I know I o'd just to cover bases, before positive opk we try to hit every second or third day (to save sperm up due to male factor infertility). 

I should be ovulating hopefully on the 4th which is cd16 for me but could as late as the 6th if the clomid works so we'll be in tune more then likely. I'm starting opks on cd12.


----------



## klemoncake

Hia everyone! Count me in! 

CD1 today..This is my second cycle after mc on xmas day - first cycle was a bit late but now back to regular. I had read you are much more fertile in the months after a loss, so was hoping for this month, then AF came!! I nearly drove DH mad in 2ww this time, was convinced I was gonna get BFP.:growlmad:

Im definately an OPK fan! Am off on holiday over ov, so fingers crossed for a holiday baby!!!

Good luck everyone!!!! xxx


----------



## newegg

CD6 and AF is slowing down, role on ovulation woohoo feeling positive x


----------



## Kelly9

Cd10 for me. Im itching to poas! Must hold out till tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## KatM83

klemoncake said:


> Hia everyone! Count me in!
> 
> CD1 today..This is my second cycle after mc on xmas day - first cycle was a bit late but now back to regular. I had read you are much more fertile in the months after a loss, so was hoping for this month, then AF came!! I nearly drove DH mad in 2ww this time, was convinced I was gonna get BFP.:growlmad:
> 
> Im definately an OPK fan! Am off on holiday over ov, so fingers crossed for a holiday baby!!!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!! xxx

Hiya :) i read that too i almost thought i might catch straight away but i didnt. Hope you get your holiday baby BFP, will you be on hol still for part of your tww cause that might make it go quicker and make it less crazy haha xxx


----------



## KatM83

CD8 for me ladies..keep up on all the positive thinking!!! Im bad at the poas for opk cause i want to do it 1st thing in a morning but your not ment to and it drives me mad having to wait :haha: xx


----------



## klemoncake

Thanks Kat!! Get back on day of ovulation so will still be mad for the 2ww!!!

I always do my OPK first thing, maybe thats where Im going wrong, but they do seem to work..why can't you do them then?? 

x


----------



## KatM83

Dont know?? The ones i get say collect between 10am and 8pm and at the same time each day but not first urine?? Ive read to do them twice a day also so you dont miss the surge? Im not that clued up on them to be honest :) Aw no we will have to try keep ourselves busy..not incuding reading every 'symptom' online haha x


----------



## Kelly9

I never missed my surge but I normally surge for almost 2 days, but I do mine around 1-3pm every day as thats when I get the darkest results. Plus I've done them from 1-3 and got a dark positive then did one around 6 and it was neg. 
Had some ovary twinges today, I hope that means I'll ovulate in the coming 5 days. Although my temperatures have been all over the place, so we're going on the SMEP method this month cause I don't think my temps will be reliable... I'll just have to watch my cm and wait for the positive opk


----------



## mannymoo

I've heard that you only produce LH (the hormone that OPK looks for) during the day, which is why you shouldn't use FMU. I also get very tempted to do it first thing in the morning but normally manage to last until 11am. Its CD9 today and I've been testing since CD5 - it seems I can't pee these days unless theres a stick! This waiting is SOOO frustrating. I don't know whats worse - waiting to O or the TWW!! Keep us posted everyone! Looking forward to hearing about some BFPs soon!


----------



## klemoncake

2ww is definately worse, at least there is hope waiting to O! I get to d11po and turn into gibbering wreck doing tests every few hours "just in case" and then crying in the toilets at work! 

We are doing SMEP this month too - they seem to get a lot of BFPs on the posts here!! Good luck!!!! x


----------



## Kelly9

I did an opk yesterday it wasn't positive but the line was definitely there. With the temps I've been getting this month though I don't know if I"m even going to ovulate, they're all over the place, this morning my temp was 36.76 which is high for post ovulation for me. It's frustrating me.


----------



## KatM83

Kelly9, been thinking if you would have done one today :) i think will end up doing one tomo cd10? I feel like getting abit nervous now, I really am dreading that tww, i make myself wait till the day after AF is due then wake up at stupid o'clock in the morning to poas! Blood back today and all clear so doc said just hop back on it..i mentioned would i get an early scan and he said no point :growlmad: xx


----------



## KatM83

klemoncake said:


> 2ww is definately worse, at least there is hope waiting to O! I get to d11po and turn into gibbering wreck doing tests every few hours "just in case" and then crying in the toilets at work!
> 
> We are doing SMEP this month too - they seem to get a lot of BFPs on the posts here!! Good luck!!!! x

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Kat no point in me doing opks anymore, the witch showed up this evening only 10 days after the start of my last one. I have no idea what my body is doing anymore and I am sooooo sick of bleeding. First my postpartum bleed which lasted 3 weeks then I get my period 2 weeks later (but I spotted most days in-between the postpartum bleed and first af) then only 5 days off from bleeding before I start all over again. I am so mad and crushed and hateful right now. I just want something to go my way. NOTHING good has happened since our girl was diagnosed with her issue and I'm sick of it.


----------



## klemoncake

Kelly9 said:


> Kat no point in me doing opks anymore, the witch showed up this evening only 10 days after the start of my last one. I have no idea what my body is doing anymore and I am sooooo sick of bleeding. First my postpartum bleed which lasted 3 weeks then I get my period 2 weeks later (but I spotted most days in-between the postpartum bleed and first af) then only 5 days off from bleeding before I start all over again. I am so mad and crushed and hateful right now. I just want something to go my way. NOTHING good has happened since our girl was diagnosed with her issue and I'm sick of it.

Poor u, did they say why your bleeding hasn't stopped?:hugs:xx


----------



## Kelly9

^ It has stopped! I bleed for 3 weeks after delivering Hannah then had about 1.5-2 weeks of just slightly blood streaked cm to having a full blown heavy as hell period at 5 weeks postpartum then had 5 days of no bleeding only to have it start back up again as my second period. And thats not all.....

So another mystery with me!!!! I'm still bleeding and cramps though the bleeding is light but more then spotting AND I GOT A FREAKING POSITIVE OPK!!!???!!??? WTH??? I got one at 4pm and another around 6pm, I'll keep testing till the positives go away. What sucks is I can't use other signs of impending ovulation because they're all masked... my cm is masked by the bleeding and my temps are all over the place so I won't know if I do ovulate till I start bleeding again in about 2 weeks :wacko: I haven't counted the current bleed as a period in terms of calling the fertility clinic, nor have I marked it as so on my chart just cause my temps are still high like post ov high. I did an hot today cause they were high but it was neg as I expected, I just wanted to be sure. Someone please tell me whats going on with my body!?


----------



## KatM83

Oh no :( can they not tell you whats going on? Did you have follow up appointments after Hannah? I really hope your cycle gets back to normal :hugs: xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know how they would figure it out. My temps are still post ovulation range but my bleeding has picked up some. I'm sick of not knowing what's going on. I'm going to do another opk today to see what happens. All I can think of is that I did ovulate already cause my temps have been high for quiet a few days now. I guess it's possible that I ovulated during my last af? What I really need is my temps to drop to pre ov range and stay there till I get a positive opk.


----------



## KatM83

Sounds confusing, dont know what to say :( our bodies can be so mean to us :hugs:
Im not sure what to do cause did opk yest and today which had very faint lines but today i have had alot of eggwhite like cm, which is stretchy sooooooo.....whats crack there could i have had my surge early and missed it on the opk??? :wacko:


----------



## klemoncake

My last cycle was like that Kat and i thought i had missed it as was having loads of symptoms, then got a pos OPK 2 days later with no symptoms at all....dunno what that means, but we just BD'd every day from symptoms just in case! (although not preg, so obviously didn't do very much!)


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly - sorry that you're going through this. Have you been for an hcg test since your delivery to make sure your levels went down to 0? I've heard that if a piece of tissue was left behind, it can cause the bleeding to continue. Any residual hcg could also cause an opk to be positive. I hope your cycle is back to normal soon...


----------



## mannymoo

Kat, i also seem to get ewcm before a positive opk. Also had some today but test still negative. Hoping for a weekend O! Our cycles and history really are almost identical! That's so strange!!


----------



## KatM83

:growlmad: its annoying me cause dont know what to do, dont want to miss it!! Might just bd every day for the next week haha.
Mannymoo on the predictor thing im ment to ov over the weekend too, dont know if to just give up on the opks we didnt use them last time and got pregnant...urgh im dreading tww already :(


----------



## Kelly9

mannymoo, I've had several scans and blood work no pieces left and placenta was intact. HCG was down to 18 at 18 days postpartum so I know there is nothing left. Plus I had a bunch of neg opks leading up to my first positives then after I bled and started opks again they were neg till yesterday when I got a positive. Everytime I think I can explain whats happening I remember my basal temps... the one thing I can't explain so the theory goes out the window. I'm wondering if maybe my "first period" was actually my postpartum bleeding returning I've heard that can happen though I did have about 2 week in between which is odd for it to return after that long. If it was postpartum bleeding and not a period then I would have been due my period the day this bleed started which I think makes sense but my temps don't. I've had some temps be low in the normal range for not ovulating but most of them have been pre ov range.


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly, sadly then it sounds like it will just be a waiting game- very frustrating for you! A friend had a mc last April and only got her normal cycle back in October - and the doc said that was still considered "normal".

Kat, any luck with the opk? Mine is STILL neg. I'm pulling my hair out! Dh goes to uk next week so I have to O before then. And (sorry for the Vent) Sis-in-law went for her 12 week scan today. I love them to pieces and am thrilled for them but it just makes this wait even longer and more frustrating!

Anyway - happy weekends to everyone!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not to worried that it will take a long time to regulate, my body normally if very good at righting it's self, I had one or two funny cycles after having my son, but I also have a uterine fistula which can bleed and cause haemorrhaging which is what I'm more so worried about. Plus since we're waiting for embryo transfer it just makes this process that much harder. So I got my blood taken today to check all hormone levels and she ordered a beta hcg test to which I told her not to cause I did a pg test 4 days ago and it was neg but whatever. I guess it would be nice to have confirmation that my hcg levels are zero even though I know they are at this point.


----------



## KatM83

Hiya,no still neg i think maybe might have missed the surge??? Oh,that must be difficult for you still even though your pleased for them. Im just going to :sex: for like the whole week i think haha.

Kelly how you feeling?

:dust: xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Its possible some people have a very short surge. I hope you didn't miss it, just keep dtd like planned.

I'm still bleeding though its lighter I think. Hoping it will go away today. Got yet another positive opk this afternoon so that makes for the last 4 days: +, -, almost + and +. I'm very eager to see what my hormones are doing, find out the day after tomorrow. I took clomid days 2-6 when I first got my period so technically I would be ovulating right around today/tomorrow so maybe cause of the clomid I'll just ovulate on my period/tail end of it, it happens in regular cycles to people. I'm going to buckle down and suck it up and dht tonight hope hubby doesn't mind. But hopefully they bleeding will have eased off some by tonight. Also paying attention to ovulation cramps as when on clomid I normally feel it.


----------



## KatM83

yea its possible isnt it, i think you should just go for it :) Well im annoyed today, we ended up falling asleep last night before 10!! so didnt bd on what was ment to be my most fertile day :( so feel down in the dumps today, wish we could just have a definite day to do it on


----------



## Kelly9

I wouldn't worry about it if you covered the other days, sperm live for up to 5 days and I know TONS of people who got pregnant without dtd on O day. 

I'm still bleeding lightly. I'm so sick of it. I'm going to run out of pads if this keeps up. We did dtd yesterday but it grossed hubby out so won't do it again unless it's just spotting. I should ovulate today so our one session yesterday is going to have to do unless this bleeding pisses off sometime today but I'm doubtful. I'm going to do another opk next time I pee, I usually get positive opks for 2 days each month.


----------



## KatM83

aw bless ya :hugs: wish someone could tell you what was going on! Yea will see what happens i guess,im giving up on the opks i think xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Do you temp? You may be able to tell if you ovulated that way.

My later opk was neg but was close to positive so I'm counting tomorrow as 1dpo. Bleeding is lighter for sure! Which is exciting, I may be able to ditch the pads soon. Maybe after tomorrow. We may be able to get another :sex: session in tonight to if I can convince my husband it won't be gross like yesterday. He doesn't have an issue with spotting and a bit of brown blood but the red blood freaked him out and there wasn't very much either. Thankfully he didn't make a big deal out of it.


----------



## Kelly9

My bleeding stopped!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## KatM83

Whoop whoop :) hope youve caught it..i dont know what to count as dpo :( will just see if af arrives on the 19th. No never tried temps might give it a go if it hasnt worked this cycle.

How is everyone else getting on??? :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still getting brown/pink tinged cm sometimes a bit of spotting, hoping beyond all hope that it's gone by tomorrow. Not sure if I o'd yesterday or might today, been getting near positive opks the last 2 days but i had a positive the two days before yesterday so we'll see. I'm just counting on AF showing anywhere from march 12-20 ish. My body is still messed up but if i can hold off on getting another bleed till march 12 then we're in for a good shot of starting our frozen embryo transfer. 

Temping is a good way to back up opks to see when ov happened (unless your body is messed like mine atm) a good book to read is "taking charge of your fertility" by toni weschler it covers everything about charting. Then once you get into practice of doing it it's simple.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi all - update from my side. I only got my pos opk yesterday and due to logistical issues didn't BD on Saturday or Sunday. We did last night and will again tonight and then the waiting really begins! At least we have a ski holiday in 10 days so hopefully that will take my mind off the waiting. But will probably then be testing while in France. Have made peace with the fact that if I do get a bfn, then at least I can enjoy the Weiss Beer :)

Kelly - glad the bleeding is stopping - wooohooo!
Kat - welcome to 2WW - hooray!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm in the tww as well. Cramping last night with ewcm and temp rise today. I am callin it as 1dpo.


----------



## klemoncake

Hi everyone!! I'm in france now on hols, cd9 so started our smep regime yesterday, bought opks with me but not my thermometer and not got a pos yet, but to be fair normally don't until day14 ish.. Good luck with the 2ww girlies-mannymoo, hols will definately help take your mind off! Where are u going in france? We were up mont blanc today and it was freezing!!! Kel-glad its finally stopped for you! Fingers crossed fore you! Xx


----------



## KatM83

:wacko: trying so hard not to think about it!! Just had ovary twinges tonight which has confused me even more!! Am at work till 10 tonight so will have to try bd when get home just incase it was ovulation?? Ran out of opks and didnt get any more,they had faint lines day 10-14, the strongest being the day i had ewcm but still not much stronger than the others. RAAAAH.

Mannymoo, bet you'll be glad to get away B) it would be nice to get a bfp on your jollies :)

Kelly, thanks for temping info, will defo try next month if no joy this month. Do you think you'd still get af after this bleed?


----------



## KatM83

Jealous of you two holiday goers :) klemoncake good luck for holiday babymaking :winkwink: xx


----------



## Kelly9

And they're in the same country to boot!

I expect to get a bleed again, though maybe it won't be as heavy? When I was getting my period every 11-21 days when I had my son they were my usual period but my usual period is light and short so who knows. 

Kat, I'd dtd again just to be sure, looks like we're all pretty close to ovulation dates. I expect the witch between march 15-21 (depending on how long/short my lp is this cycle) I found that my lp was shorter for a couple cycle after having my son to. I likely won't get a bfp with our fertility issues but it will be nice to begin our frozen embryo cycle this month and the next. Then I can get obsessive and excited about testing cause I know I'll have a real chance.


----------



## mannymoo

So we're (almost) all ladies-in-waiting right now - Klemoncake to join us soon! My doc told me that I am causing myself anxiety (seriously!) so I decided that I'm going to do NO symptom spotting this month... Not sure how long that will last - lol. Instead I will wait to hear about all of your symptoms!

Klemoncake - We're heading to Alp d'Huez. Not sure where that is in comparison to where you are. But I've heard the snow is amazing this year so very excited. We moved to South Africa 4 years ago so our ski holidays are few and far between. Hope you're having a ball and come back with a snow-baby!

Kat - any exciting symptoms to mull over? I hear you about confusing cycles. My +OPK was on Monday yet I had O spotting on Sunday. I thought it was supposed to be the other way around. I'm not going to even try understand the human body. Its just WAAAY to complex...
Kelly - thinking of you. Every day that goes past is a day closer to your frozen embryo cycle - very exciting!!


----------



## Kelly9

One thing about fertility issues is you dont symptom spot except when you're expecting the witch. Makes things less stressful but all the waiting with ivf and FET is hard. I'm 2dpo today and it seems my spotting and tinged cm are gone. Celebrate!!!


----------



## newegg

Sorry ladies ive been away from here (not holidaying), been made redundant from my job so have been busy job hunting in between housework. Ive not really thinking about TTC for a while, I usually ovulate around day 20 of a 28 cycle but my body in just re-adusting after our loss. Its day 15 and I felt some ovulation pain so I decided to pos and got a smilie face! Very fortunate timing hope I can tempt the DH in to dtd after his late shift tonight and for the rest of the week! Fingers crossed ladies, baby dust to all x


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for smiley newegg. My body I think is finally getting back to normal after 8 weeks. I don't want to jinx it though, can't say it's proper till I have a normal lp and then another cycle. We'll see.


----------



## KatM83

Well ladies i think im out :nope: had some funny niggling pains low down when i was training yesterday and have had some pinky tinged cm yesterday and today so i dont think ill be getting my March bfp , you know when you just have a feeling. Am a bit mad didnt carry on the opks, my plan for sex all week didnt work either as ive ended up working loads and my mums been at ours!!
Newegg, sorry about your job, i hope you get some good baby news soon :)


----------



## Kelly9

Could be Ovulation spotting or IB since you don't know when you ovulated. Let us know if it turns into the witch. 

I've been sent home from work cause I'm sick. I feel miserable. Good thing my son is in day care all day so I can rest. Just trying to kill an hour so i can do an errand before heading home. 

No signs of spotting for me hoping that continues so I don't have a super short lp. Its been 3 days since my bleeding stopped and I'm really hoping to make it to at least 7 days of no bleeding or march 12. Then she can show any time so I can call the clinic. 3dpo today. This tww is going so slow.


----------



## KatM83

Aw no hope you feel better soon. I feel like hardly seen my lad all week, thats the only problem working evenings i guess, though its better in the school hols. Grrrrr ive no idea, dont normally get it, but then maybe things arnt back to normal yet? i think might try smep next cycle.


----------



## Kelly9

Can you get some in tonight?


----------



## KatM83

got some earlier... :haha:


----------



## mannymoo

Kat it's very possibly IB. You're not out till AF shows! In fact, I think it sounds quite positive. Hang in there. I am NOT symptom spotting but.... I do have strange tingle in BBs! But then again, I've had every symptom in the book before and BFN!


----------



## Kelly9

I have some brown creamy cm :( I am hoping it's just Ovulation spotting, can you get that 3 days after the fact? But I've never had it before even when on the clomid so I'm thinking the witch will be showing super early again. I'm just praying she's not here till monday or that the tinged cm goes away and is from ovulation as odd as that would be for me.

Good for getting some earlier!


----------



## Jessica28

Today is my CD 1 and I would love to buddy up! Have a few posts but not many followers.


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome Jessica. We're all in different stages I think with a few of us in the tww. 

Kat anymore spotting? I'm still getting brown tinged cm but no bleeding yet. I hope it holds off but the spotting has picked up a little from last night. When I checked my cervix it was open so I'm not getting my hopes up that I wont start bleeding again in the next day or so.


----------



## KatM83

Hi Jessica, welcome to the party :)

Oh boo, stupid cervix :( you never know though coz brown blood is old??
I just dont know its like just pinky tinged cm but not constant, i dont think its ib Mannymoo, its a nice thought though but think af will turn up soon, i have no syptoms at all, of either really!! Before i got pregnant my boobs would hurt right after ov so i kinda knew i was last time cause they didnt, on my first cycle after mc i had nothing so dont even know what to look for now anyway :growlmad:


----------



## JerseyBean

Jessica28 said:


> Today is my CD 1 and I would love to buddy up! Have a few posts but not many followers.

Hi Jessica and other ladies! 

Another sad day today, hoping for a BFP this cycle and AF wasn't due until weds but showed up early.
I had 2 MMC last year, first one was in April, second one in August... I have been hoping for my 3rd BFP since then!

I am now convincing myself I have pcos as I have most the symptoms so going to the docs next week to get checked out! We got pregnant quite quickly after the first MMC and now it just seems like I'm never gonna get a BFP again!

Sorry for moaning.. I'm on cd1 so here's to trying this month! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Moan away, everyone knows I do enough of it. 

Kat I don't know what to think, I had spotting before last time to but it didn't drag out long and quickly turned to pink then full flow. With my cervix being open I know I'll bleed again soon, I'll be happy if it doesn't start till wednesday cause then my lp will have been almost normal but I don't think I'll make it that long, I don't think I'll make it past tomorrow without bleeding but it would be nice.


----------



## KatM83

Hi JerseyBean :) feel free to moan away!! I think get it checked out if your worried about it, wont to any harm! Maybe your body is taking its time so you will have a healthy pregnancy next time :) thats how i think anyway xxxx

Kelly, im giving up worrying about it, if af turns up im going to try temping next time, do you start temping from cd1? How are things looking for the fet? Do you have to wait for your cycle to get back to normal?


----------



## Kelly9

Yes you would start with CD1. I can help you with any questions you have, I've been temping for 2 years now. 

I need this cycle to be a normal length to do FET which is why I need to not bleeding till at least monday and ideally thursday. So far no more spotting. I'm going to check my cervix again shortly to see if it's still open. I keep running to the bathroom to check every time i feel wetness, it's getting annoying. I took my panty liner off since I've been spot free for a day now so hopefully it doesn't come back.


----------



## KatM83

Aw thanks hun! hope it stays away for you then, i think it will :) I dont know much about the process really :wacko: do you think the clomid could have worked even with the bleed?


----------



## Kelly9

I know the clomid made me ovulate but I'm getting my blood taken Monday to find out forsure. Checked my cervix I had a bunch of tacky cm that was tan colored or light brownish but no more spottig which is fantastic. I should be good till tomorrow. Couldn't tell if the os was still open though and position is low which it should be after ovulation.


----------



## klemoncake

Hi all, am finally back in Uk..
Kat - does sound a bit like implantation spots to me..!! fingers crossed. i know what you mean about shift work/evenings/weekends etc, its really hard to do BD when your supposed to sometimes!
Kelly, i think you can pretty much get anything anytime really!!! so hope its ovulation spotting!
I think the hold for me has messed everything up, I have NO symptoms at all, am day 14 and normally would have CM, cramps and pos OPK by now...but nothing!! I dunno if flights and stuff can mess up your cycle??? Am hoping its all just a bit late, but if anything my cheaper OPKs with the line are getting fainter, and the clear blue digital ones are just always negative..I thought maybe I had missed it as i wasn't doing temps and opks everyday on hol, but my temp is still down...will BD tonight anyway and keep hoping!! XX


----------



## klemoncake

Oh just totally missed a page of posts so my last post makes no sense at all!!! sorry!

Hi to Jersey Bean and Jessica. xx


----------



## Kelly9

My temp dropped today hoping to hold off on the witch for another day or two yet so far no more spotting.


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome back klemoncake and welcome to the new ladies too. 
Kelly I would love some help with temping too. I def think I want to try that next month if I get bfn this month. I have no symptoms to speak of so guessing I might be out too. But I guess you never know... Night all. X


----------



## Kelly9

Well ask away, I'll answer what I can.

Keep thinking the witch has shown but every time I check I get gobs of clear fluid.


----------



## KatM83

Hi ladies
klemoncake it made sense :D hope you had a great hol!? i dont get the feeling its implantation but would be nice.
Kelly,has bleeding held off? sounds positive :)
mannymoo, i have no symptoms either, no more cm and just nothing really indicating anything!
When is everyone expecting af??xx


----------



## klemoncake

I wish I knew when AF was supposed to be coming... still not ovulated.:cry:
I really don't know whats happening now, was meant to Ov over w/e and still nothing on my OPKs and temp is still 36.6. Am really stressing now, i think the flight and all the food abroad has messed things up for me this month...Really wanted it to be this month as then would have been due just before Christmas (my miscarriage last time was Christmas Day, so thought this yr was going to be a better one).

and to top it all off, just found out someone else i know is pregnant...its literally like one person a week announcing their pregnancy. Now I have just shouted at DH because I am in such a bad mood! 

Hope the rest of you are doing ok in your 2ww...when are you sue for testing?! xx (sorry for irrational rant:hissy:)


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sorry you haven't ovulated yet. Trust me when I say I understand how you feel when your body doesn't cooperate. 

Had spotting this am thought for sure witch had come but nope and no more spotting since this morning!? Also am getting over a cold and have the runs and just puked several times so I'm not feeling very "peachy" atm. Ive no idea what my body is doing my temp went up a bit again but I realized the lows could have been from mouth breathing due to being sick and taking advil which can lower your bbt. Have very sensitive nips tonight to so did an opk but neg.


----------



## KatM83

urgh i know how you feel, work seems to be full of pregnant people at the moment,the other day i was stuck with 2 guys saying how awesome the 20week scan is,they dont know anything about what happened though but it was just really crap :( i feel like an emotional wreck at the moment im in a bad mood too.
Kelly is sensitivity a sign for af for you?maybe its good news :):)


----------



## mannymoo

Hi all. Nothing too exciting here. I've had a few mild AF type aches but had these last month too (when we weren't supposed to be trying)! Convinced myself I was preggers and then got Bfn. So ignoring them this month. AF due for me on Sunday - I think! Hope you all doing well?


----------



## mannymoo

Klemoncake And Kelly - are you sure you didn't miss your O? I've heard the surge can be less than 24 hours so if you test same time everyday, you could miss it. Although can you miss it if you temping?
Kat - when is your AF due?


----------



## KatM83

Hiya, im due Monday...got really bad left ovary pains at the moment so i think af will come early but nothing really exciting to report either!!xx


----------



## Kelly9

It's a sign of ov for me but I guess I've never paid attention to if there sensors before af. I was all night liking my guts up and having the runs so I've caught a bug for sure. Had some pink spotting today so I'm expecting af tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## KatM83

Aw being poorly is not good :( hope your taking it easy xx


----------



## mannymoo

I also had some ovary pains a couple of days ago. Kind of like a burning feeling in my ovaries. I've never had this before - very odd. I normally get terrible AF pains but normally only on the day that AF arrives, and they are very much in the middle of my pelvis and not around the ovaries. Maybe these pains are a good sign... Or maybe we both getting sick.... I don't know if I can wait until Monday to POAS. I'm thinking of doing it tomorrow but I know its just waaaaay too early. Help. What should I do??? Part of me thinks it doesn't matter if I want to test every day, so long as I'm prepared to see BFNs. And the other part of me just knows I should wait until at least Saturday. But I leave tomorrow night for London and I would LOVE to know before I go.


----------



## klemoncake

:Ahhh Manny moo!! I always test way too early as well! Its not going to hurt, as long as you don't get really upset if its a BFN before you go. Those days will fly by though when your away!!Amazing if you get your BFN on hols!!:happydance:
Kat -when are you going to test??! x

I def havent ov yet, temp is still down, and since D13 have been doing twice a day clear blue OPKs, all neg. Plus I usually get backaches and CM. Really really sad now, just don't understand as Im normally spot on day14 and now its 17:cry: I think I am out for this month. My boss was a bit snipey at work, and i spent half an hour crying in the loo!


----------



## KatM83

haha i always test early too but defo going to wait and see if i come on on Mon, im normally spot on or early.. i dont normally get pains for af just sore boobs, had more when i was pregnant.I didnt have any signs of period last time though it just appeared so i really dont know what im looking for. Mannymoo they say your ovaries work extra hard providing..urm something, cant remember haha, for the first few weeks?? so maybe they are a good sign? you could get an early predictor kit? :happydance: klemoncake try not to get sad :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

klemoncake lots of things can push off ovulation. I found the cycle when I temped and used opks my ovulation came 2 days later for starters. But traveling could do it to and being sick... can't remember if you said you'd been sick recently. Stressing out won't help though I know its easier to say not to stress then to actually do it. I'm a basket case most days now.

My temp is super low today 35.99 which is a normal temp for me after AF has come but still no period. Just more brown cm! It's getting annoying. I just want her to come already. I've talked to a nurse at the fertility clinic and she talked to my doc and he said so long as my fistula looks ok then I can start the process for FET with this coming cycle if my period ever shows up. I am only 9dpo but I've never had any spotting leading up to af let alone spotting this many times. It would be nice if she'd show by friday. I have a scan on friday to check the fistula so I will at least know if I'll be starting FET on friday. If the fistula doesn't look well then he's going to make me wait another month, something I very much don't want to do, so I am keeping everything crossed that things look well.

Also my cervix is super low and open so it should be any freaking day now!


----------



## KatM83

Ooooo thats exciting though if you can start the process this month :) is it this fri??


----------



## Kelly9

yeah the scan is this friday around lunch time, I'll leave a message for him to call me with the results asap but I'll be in a training course so I'll have to pay attention to my phone so I can step out if he calls. 

Technically I'm only 10dpo and my usual lp before having delivered Hannah was 15 days long but after having my son it took a good 3-4 cycles to get my lp back up to where it was so I'm expecting a short one this month since this is only my second time ovulating. It's all very stressful and annoying, I do keep trying not to think about it but it's hard especially when my temps have dropped so low. All I can think of is maybe I didn't ovulate? But i had the positive opks and a temp rise and I don't want to do anymore opks cause I don't want to stress myself out more.


----------



## mannymoo

I caved in and did it! One big huge massive BFN. Not even a hint of a second line :( I guess 9dpo is super-early. Last time it was 10dpo for me. I'll try wait till sunday now...


----------



## KatM83

Oh mannymoo...theres still a chance, i tested 3 days before af was due an it was neg but the day after af was due it was positive...and even if its not this month theres always next month :hugs:
Kelly i dont know? if you had the opks? Hopefully scan will go well and things will move forward


----------



## Kelly9

9dpo is super early so is 10dpo. Don't loose hope yet. 

I'm still in limbo land and spotting. Hopefully scan goes well tomorrow and I can figure out if witch is coming soon.


----------



## KatM83

Rubbish isnt it that we dont know whats going on in our own bodies, im trying not to think about it....


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly good luck for the scan tomorrow. Hope all goes well...


----------



## Kelly9

Hrm doctor has insisted on calling me about those blood tests I had almost two weeks ago. If they were fine she would have had the nurse tell me. Now I'm a wreck waitin for her to call and on top of it all I've been nauseous all morning this is not helping.


----------



## KatM83

Try not to worry, i know easier said than done!! Hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Well my progesterone that was taken monday came back at 1.3 so looks like my spotting is my period, or thats what the doctor said. If my lining is really thin tomorrow then it will be confirmed as my period, if it's not then I guess the spotting will turn into a bleed at some point. I guess it's not likely that I'm going to ovulate in the next few days (i.e. I just ovulated later then what I thought) cause a level of 1.3 is what you would have on or just after menses. So now that I know what I know I'm hoping my scan tomorrow shows a thin lining, thus classifying cd1 as march 13, the day of the heaviest pinkest spotting, if the fistula is behaving then we'll go ahead with an FET this cycle and if it's not then I think I'll go on bcp for one month to regulate my cycle and bring on my next cycle when I finish the pack of pills. Thats where I am right now, so a lot is hinging on the scan tomorrow.


----------



## KatM83

Sounds complicated! Have you been for your scan yet??


----------



## klemoncake

Yes very complicated, good luck with the scan. let us know what they say after it.

How are you other 2 girls bearing up?? Nearly there!! Don't worry about the D9PO test, it is really early. Mine wasn't till 12dpo last time and was really really faint then. Are you hanging on till AF is due Kat?

Good news of me!!! FINALLY got pos opk today so BD tonight for me!!! xx


----------



## KatM83

Whoop whoop :happydance: Yea i'm waiting to see, not even bought a test yet!! Willpower haha. If af doesnt arrive Mon i'll go straight to asda Tues morn to poas :)


----------



## Kelly9

Had scan, but haven't talked to doc so won't know till wednesday if I'm to start FET when I see him for another scan and consult. But the tech said the fistula is smaller so I'm taking that as a good thing. My lining is also 6 mm which would indicate that I'm around cd7 that paired with the low progesterone reading I either ovulated then had a short lp and my period was just spotting (due to the bleed I'd had for 5 days only a week before I would guess) OR I didn't ovulate and I'm not near ovulating yet, I think the lining is close to 12mm around ovulation time and it gains 1mm in thickness a day. But the second theory doesn't explain the spotting which I still have but it's very little and brown. 

I called in my period or cd1 as march 11 when the spotting started so if all is a go I would start down regging with meds on march 31 in which case I just need my next period to hold off till April 1 but not come any later then april 15 or else it may mess up my schedule and cycle. If I Ovulate in the next week this will work out quiet nicely, so I'm going to start doing opks again just in case. I am keeping my fingers crossed tightly that the doc lets me start this month!


----------



## KatM83

It boggles my mind so cant imagine how you must be feeling!! Least you have a better idea of whats going on,i think its a good idea to start opks again. Will keep fingers crossed for you aswell ;)


----------



## jackson09

We are on the same cycle. Today is CD 7. I'm praying all is well with you and I would love to be your TTC buddy :) one team one fight ;)


----------



## Kelly9

jackson sure I'll be your buddy but cd7 is purely a guess for me! Heck I'll just be everyone's cd twin, one of your cd's has to be right for me lol. My cycle's been all over the place. I'm still spotting today to. This is like 6 days of spotting. 

I did an opk today and it was positive?!? I don't know why I bother. Got me some loving just in case though, it's just weird cause my temps are high, I was actually beginning to think I o'd 3 days ago. So long as I don't see the witch for 16 more days I'm happy.

Anyone know anything about cervical position? When it's pointing towards your anus is that low or high?


----------



## KatM83

Would that be low?? no idea :D Im fully expecting af tomo,im really grouchy and have a spotty chin :(


----------



## Kelly9

I get pimpled before Ov and af to. But I also broke out really bad when pregnant with my son.

My temp is up high again today, higher then usual. Oh well, I'll do an opk and see what it says then just wait it out. 3 more days till my apt. Gosh time is going slow.


----------



## klemoncake

Not a clue about cervical position to be honest! Whenever I have tried to feel it always seems in the same place so i gave up! Was your opk still pos? i had 2 days pos and today neg and a bit of cramping yesterday, so i think I may be in the 2ww now.

I was sooo grumpy and spotty when I was preg though Kat, you never know until AF arrives! Good luck! 

Any news manny moo?? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Todays was neg but besides yesterday and today I didn't do any before cause I thought I was in the tww, so I could have had positives before yesterdays. My temps started going up 3-4 days ago though before the positive I got so maybe. Here is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262de2 the last two temps have been higher then they've been in the 15 days before, but my body is so messed up I don't know how much I can rely on my temps. We've managed sex every few days but honestly I don't care if we dtd around ov time, I just want to start treatment.


----------



## KatM83

No sign yet,wish it would hurry up cause i def dont think am preggers..will test tomo if no show though. OOo tww klemoncake,good luck to you too ;)
Kelly time totally drags when you waitng for something doesnt it! I hope they say you can start treatment :)


----------



## klemoncake

I dunno a lot about charting, but you did dip, before your temp spike with the pos opk, and I always take that as a sign of ov... I think having both together is a good sign that you did ov. I'm not a proper chatter though, I just do my temps in my diary so you know more than me! :shrug:


----------



## KatM83

Still no sign...not getting hopes up i do feel periody...maybe she will show in the night *sigh*


----------



## Jessica28

Keep your chin up! You are not out until the witch shows up!


----------



## Kelly9

you haven't tested at all kat? 

Sometimes with the odd symptoms I have I think I'm pregnant but then I remember its likely from the hormonal imbalance. So then I just try to ignore it. day 2 of no spotting, maybe I did ov after all.


----------



## Kelly9

It's possible I did O. Cervix Appears closed (closed for me that is since having my son) and no more signs of blood so im going to stop looking for. While since its not comfortable and makes me cramp. I'll be prepared for af when I see my temp drop a little.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - an update from the snowy mountains of France.... Still getting BFNs but AF was due on Sunday and still hasn't come close to showing up. All very strange. I 'm still blaming it on my out-of-whack system. I have absolutely NO symptoms but by 14dpo I should definitely be getting a BFP by now. Had a tiny bit of spotting on Friday but only for a hour or so. I thought it was AF showing (but she didn't arrive), then I thought it was implantation spotting but should definitely be generating BFP by now. At least I am having a great holiday with all my friends so definitely not thinking about it much.

Good luck to you all. Kepp me posted!


----------



## KatM83

Update from me too...rushed to asda this morn at 6am to get a test as still no af...BFN :( was due yesterday,bit crampy so maybe she will show today.Stupid body normallly bang on 28days or earlier.RAAAAAAH :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Kat you though you may have ovulated later so maybe you just need to wait a few more days. I know it sucks. 

Yay for snowy mountains of France im so jealous! 

Still spotting free for me which is nice. Just riding things out. I can't really go byte
Body for when af will show so it's a guessing game for me. I think I ovulated 5-6 days ago so maybe in another 10 days the witch will be here. My temps are still sustained at a higher level then the last 2+ weeks.


----------



## KatM83

yea i'll wait a few days and if still nothing will test again. did you say your appointment is fri?


----------



## Kelly9

No it's tomorrow late afternoon.


----------



## KatM83

Hope you get good news about your treatment :)


----------



## KatM83

Af is on its way :( ahh well....thinking to try smep??


----------



## Kelly9

I hope so to. 

You sure she's on her way or has she arrived? SMEP is a good plan, we basically try and do that every month since we have male factor.


----------



## KatM83

well i had abit of blood in cm when i wiped last night but still hasnt arrived properly. feel knackered today.let us know how appointment goes x


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies. 

Kelly good luck for today. Really hope its good news. 
And Kat, the spotting really could just be old blood. Like all the girls say, you're not out till AF shows up properly.

So this morning (just like every other morning), I POAS and by now I'm so used to seeing BFNs that I just left the stick and completely forgot about it. Went back about an hour later and there was a really strong second line. But now I don't know if its because I left it for too long. And of course it was my last test!!! I might have to stroll down to the chemist later and try get some more (feeling very much like Brigette Jones right now!!) I'm being VERY cautious about getting excited about it as I really have absolutely no symptoms to speak of. Surely I should feel something different. Last time I was tired, always needing the loo, very cramp, sore BBs, always hungry and cold. So it makes me think I should really feel something different. going to take it easy today (just in case it is a real positive) and will obviously be off the red wine tonight. Will let you know if I get my hands on another test!

Happy Wednesday to you all! x


----------



## KatM83

eeeeeekkkkk how exciting let us know!!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Jessica28

Mannymoo - I know how you feel about seeing - all the time. I think I would do the same think. Thinking I am not going to ever see a positive.

I will have a drink of red wine for you tonight instead! Good luck!


----------



## Kelly9

Manymoo leaving a test for that long would only cause an evap so if it was strong and pink then it's a bfp. Can you post a pic?


----------



## CherylC3

mannymoo said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Kelly good luck for today. Really hope its good news.
> And Kat, the spotting really could just be old blood. Like all the girls say, you're not out till AF shows up properly.
> 
> So this morning (just like every other morning), I POAS and by now I'm so used to seeing BFNs that I just left the stick and completely forgot about it. Went back about an hour later and there was a really strong second line. But now I don't know if its because I left it for too long. And of course it was my last test!!! I might have to stroll down to the chemist later and try get some more (feeling very much like Brigette Jones right now!!) I'm being VERY cautious about getting excited about it as I really have absolutely no symptoms to speak of. Surely I should feel something different. Last time I was tired, always needing the loo, very cramp, sore BBs, always hungry and cold. So it makes me think I should really feel something different. going to take it easy today (just in case it is a real positive) and will obviously be off the red wine tonight. Will let you know if I get my hands on another test!
> 
> Happy Wednesday to you all! x

Hey hope it is a BFP pls let us know...x


----------



## klemoncake

Mannymoo - woo!!:happydance: let us know for sure, but it sounds like it is to me!!! evap lines that I have seen have been really thin and really faint, not strong and dark!!

Kat- sorry to hear that:hugs:hope your feeling ok?? we did smep this month - seems like a good plan and quite easy to follow. 

I have no real symptoms yet in my 2ww so not a lot to report! Only 3/4dpo though so not expecting much!!
xx


----------



## KatM83

Im ok :) will be positive for next month!! Keep us updated!!xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm starting!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!! I'll start meds on April 4 instead of march 31 but that's not bad at all. I have to take birth control for two weeks prior due to myease up period. I get my timeline tomorrow! I'm so excited.


----------



## mannymoo

Well I didn't get to the shop today but DH going as soon as the chemist opens in the morning. I did come home from the slopes early so I could go but ended up having an afternoon nap instead. Unfortunately I didn't bring my cable to upload a pic. But the line is quite dark and also very definitely pink so hoping its not an evap line. It is a bit thinner than the control line so you never know. Still no sign of AF which is a good thing. I will let you all know what happens in the morning! Its so strange - the last time I would have just dashed out and got a whole bunch more tests. But this time around I'm feeling more nervous than excited.

Kelly - thrilled to hear you can start your treatment. That is terrific news. And Kat, has the old witch actually shown up yet or is she still threatening?

What about everyone else? Still in 2WW land?


----------



## Kelly9

many moo you ARE pregnant. Evap lines don't have colour ever. 

I got an evap on my frer today, had to do a test before taking my bcp's I have a ton of ic's so I'll do another in a few days just to make sure.


----------



## KatM83

Yay for treatment!!! We a are nearly in April so not long to wait :)
Mannymoo..how you feeling?? I think your defo preggers aswell!! Your boun to be nervous!!
Im getting sick of it,had tiny bit of brown watery stuff on panty liner yest (sorry tmi) but nothing today :growlmad:


----------



## Kelly9

Test again Kat? I'm testing again with an ic and will likely do so every couple of days till af comes just to be sure.


----------



## klemoncake

Oh that's great news kelly!!! - think you are right, Kat, no harm in testing again, especially if you are normally really regular!
I,M day 4po ish, trying not to think about it!! Xx


----------



## Kelly9

It's hard not to Klemon. I'm 9dpo today but have started poll and the tww is still driving me nuts! I know it's unlikely that I'm pregnant but if I'm taking the poll I want to be sure. I also full expect to feel yucky the first two weeks taking it usually makes me feel nauseous and gives me sore swollen boobies.


----------



## mannymoo

Just did another test and its definitely positive! Got a second one to do in the morning too just to be certain. Still feeling completely normal. I would never have guessed I was pregnant. We're being very cautiously optimistic given what happened the last time. But yay! Very excited!!!


----------



## klemoncake

Hurrah!!! Soo pleased for you, what a lovely holiday surprise!! Xx


----------



## KatM83

:happydance: awesome news!!! So pleased for you hun xxx
Ive had abit of spotting today,if it doesnt turn into anything over the weekend i will test again but not expecting anything really,just wish it would hurry up so i can start the next cycle!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay manymoo!!!!!! 

Kat how annoying. When did you test last? 

The bcp is making me so nauseous :sick: I picked up my meds and timetable I start April 3 with down regging. Transfer if all goes well is scheduled between April 30 to may 5 so I'm hoping for a may bfp!


----------



## KatM83

Tested Mon....thought i was starting earlier but theres nothing there now! 
bet you are glad finally things are looking up :) except feeling sick!


----------



## klemoncake

Wow, you have immense will power, I def would have tested again!!! Really glad for you kelly- fingers crossed for your may bfp!!! Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Test again Kat!

I'll be testing tomorrow then every second day after with IC's till I figure my tww is over.


----------



## mannymoo

Kat - how can you do this to yourself? Do the test!!! I'd taken a test every day since last week Monday (10 days of testing in total - POAS-aholic!).

Sending all of you TONS of baby dust....


----------



## KatM83

I tested this morn and it didnt even work :dohh: must have peed on the window!! Still nothing, not even on the liner...getting bored now. Will buy some more tests today and do one in the morning if still nothing.


----------



## KatM83

:nope: just tested again and still negative...maybe my lining just didnt build up this month? i dunno.... just dont know what to count as cd1 now because of the on/off spotting


----------



## klemoncake

Oh Kat, I', sorry to hear that, its rubbish when timings go wrong and your just there waiting for something to happen:hugs:

Had a bad day today - my work colleague announced she is 13 weeks, and literally everyone was cooing around.:cry: i was so upset I came home and poas - don't know what i was expecting cos I'm only day6po!!!! obi it was bfn!! not going to buy anymore now for a week! and I'm working this weekend just to top it off!!!


----------



## Kelly9

SOrry Klemon, I just had an old coworker announce she's 16 weeks. I would have been 28 weeks today :( 

Kat that is odd, maybe you ovulated later, test again in a week if nothing.


----------



## KatM83

Aw i know it makes you feel so s**t :hugs: i find myself thinking why them and not meand get quite jealous..i guess its normal.
Pffft i just dont know whats going on at all!! I have cramping,am soooo hungry and grouchy, i wouldnt even call what ive been getting spotting so what the heck is going on :( im panicing when to count cycle with for trying next month


----------



## Kelly9

I'd keep testing every couple of days, you could have o'd later and possibly had implantation spotting? I hope something happens for you soon so if it's not a bfp you can ttc again with the next cycle. Keep us updated.

A very close friend of mine who struggled to get pg for a long time and had an mc finally have birth to her little girl a few days ago. I"m going over tomorrow to cuddle her, I know it's going to be hard but I want to see and hold her, I am so happy for my friend while being totally sad for myself.


----------



## klemoncake

Kat have you done any temping at all? That would give you a clue if its gone down too. 

At least your frined gives me hope Kelly that it will happen! Although, I totally understand it will be hard for you. You cant help but feel envious in these situations. DH says to me, it will make it all the more special and lobed when it finally does happen:flower:

Nothing to report still. I had sore nips (sorry!!) for a day, but nothing now. :shrug: xx


----------



## KatM83

ooo i had sore nips when was preggers, that came and went! You never know :)
I have browny ewcm...maybe something will show, bit annoying though.


----------



## Kelly9

Kat that is annoying, after loosing Hannah I spotted for SOOOOOO many days. This is the longest stretch I've had with none and it's only been 7 days! Though I don't expect anymore spotting till my bcp period starts because of the pills. The bcp's are making my temps go up to pregnancy range, it's interesting. 

Klemon, it will happen, I am proof that it happens, we were told that we had less then a 3% chance of conceiving without treatment and 18 long hard months of timing sex right every time we got our son. 

How long were you guys all ttc before having your losses? We did 18 months before we got our son without any losses, then after him tried for 9 months to have our second before doing IVF and getting pregnant and now it's been 2 months of messed up cycles.


----------



## KatM83

I had straight forward bleed after mc and period after was normal..dont understand :( I've normally gotten pregnant pretty quick, not by using opks or charts or anything just by having regular sex, this loss was the first pregnancy with my fiance and now i'm older and the job i do now sometimes we just cant fit it in!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Well you could still be pg especially if it's just brown cm. Keep testing every few days.

I think I'll do an hpt tomorrow then in 2 days time and if both are neg I'm done poas till after transfer. I won't even have to do opks since I'm on the pill so I have a TON of those left over.


----------



## KatM83

Tested again def bfn...still no bleeding so to speak bit more pinky brown stuff wouldnt call it blood. So i think i will go from yesterday as cd1?? when actually got some on liner?
Hows everyone else?


----------



## klemoncake

How frustrating...you must have ov'd later then?.... Hopefully it will kick in properly soon so you can keep trying. Still nothing really from me, AF due sunday, so may test thurs/fri, but not expecting anything.... Only been ttc 7 months and had the misc after 3, but thought it would be quicker than this!! everyone else seems to catch on their first go!!


----------



## Kelly9

Our clinic tells us and charting tells us cd1 isn't till first day of full flow Kat. 

Klemon I thought I'd get pg easy to, but with everything it took so long we now know my husbands sperm suck. The average couple it takes 7-8 months to conceive.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi all - update from my side... Got back yesterday morning and went for blood tests. Had some spotting on Saturday and figured it was going to be another mc. Hcg came back at 1017, which was ok but prog is only 50. Got an appointment on Thursday morning so will wait and see what happens. Might need a prog supplement. Will keep you all posted but at the moment I'm not getting my hopes too high.

Kat - I agree that cd1 should be a full day of bleeding. The whole spotting thing is v confusing. Maybe stock up on opks...
Kelly - any updates from you? Roll on 4 April!
Klemon - must be getting close to testing day. Feeling anything? When you going to test?


----------



## KatM83

I hope its all ok for you this time manny, god knows whats going on with me then cause got nothing at all now :(
klemon keep us posted :) xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat I just read an article which mentioned that some women don't get a positive urine test until 3weeks after AF is due. Maybe that could be you! Might be worth having a blood hcg test just in case.


----------



## Kelly9

Not much with me. Pg test this am was neg so I think I feel safe in taking the pill without worrying. I start down reg on April 3 not April 4 so one day sooner! 

Kat are you stressed at all? I was emotionally not very stable after our loss which cause very wonky cycles as you can remember. I even had a normal first af 5 weeks post partum too. 

Manymoo low progesterone can be fixed. Will they do another beta to see if levels are rising? I hope all goes well.


----------



## KatM83

hmmm not really...feel pretty good at mo? I did wonder if it because ive been training hard but thats not really anything new to my body. Not long to go then kelly!!x


----------



## klemoncake

Hi all! Nothing to say my end- 2ww continues, feeling a bit better this time round and less mad but not testing till weekend, so time will tell! Had a slight temp dip this am, so hoping that may mean something but tired of second guessing now!!!
I know lots of exercise can delay ov but mannymoo is right, may be worth checking a blood hcg with dr if still nothing in a few days. Saying that, I'm now in the third cycle after misc and ov was a week later than usual following normal 2nd cycle so maybe its still your body getting used to everything?
Hoping everythings ok for you mannymoo-its a good sign if no more spotting though? Do you do 48 hour hcg where you are?? 
Not long till april for you kelly!!! Xx


----------



## Kelly9

I want it to be may already so I can test :hissy: I suck at waiting. I'm still like 6 weeks away from test date!


----------



## KatM83

haha bless ya, time seems to pass so slow when you waiting!
Klemoncake hope you get some good news at the weekend then :) keep us posted!
Im not sure its worth going to docs, i dont feel preggers i think its probs just my cycle xx


----------



## klemoncake

i cracked and tested!!!BFN!! still only d10po so suppose is early still. i know what you mean about waiting-It seems to draaag!! x


----------



## Kelly9

It drags so much especially when you want it so bad.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - Lemon, 10dpo is way early. Give it another couple of days and try again.

Not such good news from my side. The spotting has continued but definitely comes and goes. It hasn't gotten worse but hasn't gotten better either. I saw my doc this morning and had an early u/s which showed nothing! So basically its one of three things 1) too early to show up, 2) Ectopic or 3) already in the process of m/c. I had more blood taken so we will see if my hcg has doubled. If so, doc says to come back early next week for another scan. But if not, he wants to schedule me for a laperoscopy and/or D&C.

Strangely, I am feeling quite calm about the whole thing (not like last time when I was a complete mess). I think because we haven't told anyone this time around, it makes it a bit easier. I will keep you all posted when I hear back later today.


----------



## KatM83

Will keep everything crossed for you manny :hugs: xx


----------



## klemoncake

Oh mannymoo - fingers crossed for you. I hope your doing ok. Can only imagine how you must be feeling. Lets hope it's all just too early to see.:hugs: xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks guys. Doc called to say that the blood results were good... And bad! Good because they are now 3300 (so more than doubling) but bad because at 3300 something should be seen. Progesterone is also fine. I have to go back early next week for another u/s. I think this is going to be a looooooong weekend. Thanks for your thoughs! X


----------



## Kelly9

I hope it's not ectopic many, maybe baby is just hiding? I hope they give you some more blood work. Usually when it's ectopic the hcg is very slow in rising (at least I think it is if I remember correctly). How far along would you be roughly based off your dates?


----------



## KatM83

Hope its good news for you,
Klemon when you thinking of testing again???
Nearly time for you Kelly, how you feeling :)


----------



## klemoncake

Yes I thought the rise was less good in ectopics, let's hope naughty baby is hiding! 
I cracked, am either d12 but could be 14. Got a really really super faint pink line after 10mins on cheap one step test last pm, but tested again pre bed and this am an bfn, so I thinl it must have been an evap. I got so excited but back to feeling pretty rubbish now, and feel like af is coming now so going to try and just wait it out.:cry:


----------



## KatM83

you never know hun wait and see if she shows up! I had cramps before which is odd cause nothing going on, i dont even no where im upto as didnt have a proper bleed....thinking might just not proply try but not prevent and see what happens.x


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon get a frer and test if you're testing earlier ic's can be positive then neg. I hope you get good news.

I'm still getting my ass kicked from the bcps. Down reg starts monday.


----------



## klemoncake

Thanks kelly.I looked tham up and your right, I think I will get frer for next cycle, just going to wait for af to arrive now. Not feeling positive I think you sort of just know when you are. Do you think you will be able to ntnp kat? I'm too much of a poas addict!! Have agood weekend girls! Xx


----------



## Kelly9

Down regg starts tuesday, got my days all mixed up, but I'm off work till tuesday so maybe it'll go fast since they're days off. 

Getting my hair done tuesday as well, I want to not have to dye it while being pregnant if all works out.


----------



## mannymoo

So today I made dh take me to ER because I was so worried about ectopic rupture. Managed to get another scan and there was a little sac in the right place! We were over the moon! No explanation for the spotting, or for not being able to see anything 3 days ago but for now it looks good. I'm now taking progesterone so hoping that will stop the spotting. Thanks for all your thoughts. I'm praying for all your BFPs to come soon! Mandy x


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like great news so far! Yay! Did they date how far along you are?


----------



## mannymoo

The sac measured 5.3 weeks. According to LMP I should have been 5.5 weeks but after giving the doc my O dates, he said that was slightly later than normal so nothing to be concerned about yet. I've still got my original appointment tomorrow so we'll see if it's grown a bit by then.
Kelly9 - I was reading your parenting journal yesterday - it brought tears to my eyes.
Kat - still nothing?
Lemon - have you tested again?


----------



## mannymoo

Oh and good thinking re the hair appointment!!


----------



## klemoncake

:happydance:Congratulations Manny, so happy for you you must be so pleased!!!
Kelly what does the down reg actually involve?? 

I am out. The:witch: arrived this morning. I knew it anyway, did another preg test yesterday and bfn,then i got a headache and I just knew. Did a little boots trip and have stocked up on tampons (HATE buying those) and cough syrup (thats what SMEP says, any thoughts???) and a gnus cactus(again any thgouhts??). Have literally tried everything else so it can't do any harm!! Gutted as it means Christamas baby is out, and I know if i do get preggers over Christmas it will be horrible cos i will be thinking about last yr:cry: Anyway, roll on ovulation!!!

Kat whats happening with you?? xxx


----------



## KatM83

Brilliant news manny!!! Am so pleased for you :)
No news with me, i might take another test just for the hell of it as never had any blood so to speak but im not hopeful. klemon whats the deal with cough syrup?? was thinking about smep but my wedding dress comes in end of this month so want to hammer the exercise and diet plan so i can actually try it on haha
kelly im not sure whats involved either :D xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Ha ha I know that feeling!! I was obsessed with my diet and gyring pre wedding ( not so much now!!)- is worth it though! whens your wedding?? apparently the stuff in cough syrup that thins down mucous can also thin your CM so makes it easier for spermies to swim through. Im more of a sciencey nerd so doubt it actually works but willing to give anything a go now!! I think it would be worth doing another test, seems a bit funny to have had no proper bleed at all??!


----------



## mannymoo

Klemon sorry about af arriving. This month I used preseed and I STRONGLY recommend it. I've never heard of the cough syrup thing but I know preseed makes an hospitable environment for sperm to swim and I've heard it can make sperm live longer too. Never heard of the cactus thing either?? Kay - def test again. Let us know what happens...


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry - kat always changes to Kay on my phone! :)


----------



## Kelly9

down regging meds are the first of a few medications I'll need to take. What the DR meds do is shut down my ovaries so I don't produce any follies and risk early ovulation/ovulation which could mess with my lining and hormones and thus the transfer. The next set of meds I'll start is the esterase, it's the medication that thickens my lining once my ovaries are "quiet" they thicken till it's good enough to support an implanting embryo, then I start progesterone suppositories which help sustain the lining then I have transfer! There is a lot less to A FET then a fresh cycle.

Many all sounds good! I hope the sac has grown accordingly, please let us know.

SOrry Klemon but hey I've gained a possible pregnancy buddy closer in dates to mine so I'll take ya with open arms. You'd be testing 2 weeks before me but thats still close. 

Kat I do a test every 7 days till something happens.

My body feels all out of whack cause my period should have come the other day but the bcp's are stopping it so I feel like I would have her, i.e. backache etc but no bleeding. It's odd.

It's my and DH's 9th year since we started dating today, where has the time gone.

Many, what part of my journal were you reading? There have been lots of heartbreaking things in there.


----------



## KatM83

not till next year but was ment to be this june hence dress being here soon, it will have to live at my mums but want to try it on :) kinda makes sense about the syrup, worth a try i guess!!
Kelly how long will each set of meds take to work then? your very patient! 
I dunno bout testing again, i dont think i am, its just a pain dont know where am at with cycle


----------



## KatM83

Tested again and still bfn so defo joining you 2 ladies for the next cycle :)


----------



## klemoncake

Oh my goodness kelly, its very confusing but you must be excited!?!

Roll on this next cycle for us all then. Fingers crossed this time round we all get the BFPs and can join Manny!! Ive got my pressed ready to go when we are on!!:blush:


----------



## Kelly9

down regg is about two weeks then I wait a few days before starting lining meds which will also last about two week then I'll have transfer, the whole process is long. I get my period then call the wait list line within a week I know if I'm starting treatment, if I am offered a cycle I would usually start down regg meds on cd21 of that cycle, then I'd have one more period around cd 28 or maybe later depending on my cycle then I would start the lining prep meds, then two weeks after that it would be transfer then two weeks after that testing. So it's like a 2 month long cycle from very start to finish :wacko:


----------



## mannymoo

Wow kelly9 - it is quite a process! You will be in my thoughts as you begin today. Re the parenting journal... I read both your birthing stories with both Skyler and Hannah. I struggled enough with a loss at 8 weeks so I can't imagine what it must have been like for you with Hannah. Totally heartbreaking.
Kat - bleak about the bfn. Are you going to use opks this cycle? If so, when do you test from? If your cycle had been normal this last month, you would probably be quite close to O day?
Klemon - roll on this cycle! You're doing all the right things so fingers crossed!
My spotting continues which is very concerning. But the prog pills seem to slowing it down a bit. Doc said it would take 5 days for it to kick in. Right now I'm counting the days to the long weekend for some r & r!


----------



## Kelly9

It was the hardest thing I have ever been through, I am still dealing with it everyday, I don't think that will change anytime soon. 

I hope the 5 days pass fast for you, spotting would unnerve me to no end but baby was fine so try to be reassured by that.

Hi to everyone else, first injection done :)


----------



## klemoncake

awesome, how you feeling? do you have side effects from it all to expect??

af continues, not much to say... roll on poas time! 

hope your spotting starts to settle soon manny, must be horrible for you. xx


----------



## Kelly9

no side effects from the DR meds, but I barely got them if any last time so hopefully I'll be as lucky this time. Still dealing with the bcp's side effects though, 4 left!


----------



## KatM83

hi everyone, kelly great the ball is well and truly rolling now :)
Im not really doing anything just month, will just wait and see i think! Got a bit teary eyed earlier talking with oh about how far along would have been now... probs not good to think like that but sometimes cant help it :(
Manny, hope things ok for you?
Klemon...are you doing the smep this cycle? xx


----------



## Kelly9

Kat I understand. I'd be 30 weeks pregnant now. Im still counting up as the weeks go by. I am so dreading Hannah's due date but I'm forever being hurtled towards it.


----------



## KatM83

really is rubbish :( Well af has arrived today!!!!


----------



## klemoncake

I know what u mean, I'd be about 20weeks now. its really sad when u see other women that are around that far gone. I think thats good Kat, at least u know where u are in your cycle now, and can try again this month. Im day 6. we are doing SMEP sort of, but now we're just thinking you can't put in too many spermies so we're starting tonight!!! and then going everyday from day 12 ish, alternate days till then. started my cough syrup today-feeling pretty silly taking it but can't do any harm!!! x


----------



## Kelly9

Glad she's finally showed Kat, at least you're not in limbo anymore. Make sure you do your opks this time. 

It is very hard sometimes for me to see pregnant women, doesn't help that I have 3 friends who live near me all due within a few days of my due date. I have outright anxiety attacks at times when seeing the barrage or pregnant women in the malls to.


----------



## KatM83

It seems half the people on facebook are announcing pregnancies and putting photos of their bumps on...i dont go on it much anymore! I still feel really really empty,im glad i have you ladies to chat to cause i know you know what i mean!!
yep im glad its here, even though its absolutely draining me! maybe it will happen for us all at the same time :)


----------



## Kelly9

I'm the same with Facebook, there have been 6 or 7 babies born with another 5 pregnancies announced in just the past month or so. I can't take it.


----------



## KatM83

i know hun its so unfair :( xx


----------



## klemoncake

Facebook is terrible for that, I ve started blocking anyone with bumps/babies. My cousin was couple of months ahead of me so I just see her getting bigger:cry: Ive taken to just walking away whenever talk turns to babies or I see a pregs lady. 

Its really rubbish, I get so upset at work with my preggars colleague but you gotta stay positive and hope it will happen this month! I have a good feeling about April!!! We get referrered if nothing this month, and Im thinking of going part time at work after that to try and chill out a bit!

How is everyone doing? xx


----------



## KatM83

:hugs: i hope you get good news this month, what will they do if you get referred?
I dont really know what our plans are for this month, i think if dont conceive this cycle we will have to wait till after the wedding cause its cutting it abit fine then and im a massive stresshead at the best of times!!


----------



## KatM83

Update!! we are doing smep this cycle :) :)


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm with you on the FB thing...My best friend has a 1 y/o and is pregnant again...while my DH and I m/c in November and are still ttc. My other good friend is due the same day of the one we lost, so seeing her bump is especially painful.

I too just started day 1 today (pass the pain killers please) so here's hoping for a May BFP for both of us!! :thumbup:


----------



## lshapir

I am on CD 2. Would love a TTC buddy!


----------



## Sweetz33

*pulls up a chair next to her* Have a seat and join me at the "AF has arrived and now she needs to leave" table lol


----------



## KatM83

Welcome ladies :) today is cd 4 for me now but last cycle a bit messed up so we all be pretty close together!! 
:dust: to everyone


----------



## Sweetz33

KatM83 said:


> Welcome ladies :) today is cd 4 for me now but last cycle a bit messed up so we all be pretty close together!!
> :dust: to everyone

TY Kat!! :dust: for you as well!!! I am going out this afternoon to get my OPK...still trying to figure out which brand. We haven't used one yet. We relied on my temp & cervical tracking but apparently I messed up somewhere there haha! Bring on the technology!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm awaiting AF, I suspect I'll see her wednesday, hoping it's not any later. Looking forward to starting the next step in our treatment cycle. Todays injection hurt like heck but it's over with, thats 7 down so I'm about half way through down regging.


----------



## KatM83

I just get the 5 packet out of asda :)
Kelly are you finding it dragging or going quickly? when will they do the transfer??


----------



## klemoncake

Hello new ladies!!! Fx for all may bfps, althogh I'm actually day 9 now so will be testing last weekend in april! I'm all about the clear blue digi opks and preggars tests- otherwise I get too confused with 
'Is that a line?'!! My cheapy internet ones have gone in the bin this month! 
Yey Kat join me in smep!! Are u cough syruping too???!! 
Hope the injections etc all worth it in the ends kelly! Xx


----------



## Kelly9

It's dragging for me. Well having some red spotting tonight so af will make here appearance tomorrow bright and early I suspect so I get to call it in to the clinic a day early then should hear back about when I should take my next step in the medication department. was expecting her Wednesday but my body hasn't shed my lining in a while so no doubt that's why she's here a day sooner. Transfer will likely be around 1-2 of may but come day of transfer I'll automatically be 3dpo since they're 3 day old embies. Test date for me will be 10-12 of may depending on how long I can hold off for. I don't want to test before 10dpo though just to avoid faint lines and not knowing. I'll be devastated if this doesn't work though. 

Hi to all the new people's. If you can't guess I'm doing a frozen cycle using some embryos from our fresh icsi cycle last September. So in a bit of a different boat. Trying to stay positive but I've been so beat down the past few months that's it's hard so I need others to stay positive for me.


----------



## KatM83

Aw kelly, your incredibly strong.. i hope it works for you, i have a good feeling it will do :hugs:
Hehe i might just join in with the cough sypup aswell... :) i have a feeling this cycle is going to draaaaaaag xx


----------



## klemoncake

Its totally dragging.I came home and picked a fight with DH (its like I'm 12dpo and moody and waiting to test, but not ovulated yet!!). supposed to smep tonight but probe won't now!!! 

mays not that long kelly! i am excited for you, fx. xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Cd1 today!!!!!!! Never been so happy to see the witch and she's not being to mean to me for now either. seriously though I should just assume she's coming when I start eating chocolate I almost never eat chocolate except when my period is going to show or is here and yesterday I polished off like 5 Lindt Easter eggs lol. Went out and bought a bunch more at the Easter sales too lol. 

Where is everyone in their cycles? I hope we all get bfps this cycle cause then well all be super close together.


----------



## Sweetz33

Just finishing CD2...was light today, but I normally have very short periods...4 days is rare...most of the time only lasts 3 days. I think it would be really cool if we all were at the same time! Kinda like an international :bfp: rofl...ok I am over tired and in need of sleep! Good Night all!!! Happy :dust: dreams!!


----------



## KatM83

cd 6 for me Kelly, i hope we do aswell it will be nice to all move forward together.
I'm a chocoholic at the best of times!! 
Ha thats the only problem with smep i guess is making yourself do it when you not really fancying it! :D


----------



## Sweetz33

KatM83 said:


> cd 6 for me Kelly, i hope we do aswell it will be nice to all move forward together.
> I'm a chocoholic at the best of times!!
> Ha thats the only problem with smep i guess is making yourself do it when you not really fancying it! :D

I talked to DH about SMEP...he said that he was willing to do the multi-vit, the "today's the day, let's get busy, and the eating healthier....but he said that every other day thing was pushing it!!! hahaha!!! He's not a "Spring Chicken anymore" as he says lol Man, I love that guy haha!!


----------



## klemoncake

Ha ha yeah every other day is somewhat challenging! we made up after our fight and did the deed!!:blush:
CD11 for me so hoping to Ov this weekend. OPK negative this am.
Kelly you inspired me so I came home from work with a bag of Lindt mini eggs!! xx


----------



## Sweetz33

You should of seen his eyes when I explained what SMEP was hahah!!! He said, 

"Baby, I am not in my 20s anymore, hell I'm not in my 30s!!! I can barely walk after work some days, how you expect this (pointed at his parts) to listen?"

I just died laughing. He has got the best sense of humor about things. Def a keeper that one. :thumbup:


----------



## klemoncake

Sweetz33 said:


> You should of seen his eyes when I explained what SMEP was hahah!!! He said,
> 
> "Baby, I am not in my 20s anymore, hell I'm not in my 30s!!! I can barely walk after work some days, how you expect this (pointed at his parts) to listen?"
> 
> I just died laughing. He has got the best sense of humor about things. Def a keeper that one. :thumbup:

:haha: it really is a LOT of sex!!! x


----------



## Sweetz33

klemoncake said:


> :haha: it really is a LOT of sex!!! x

Not for me!!! Bring on the baby making!!! ROFL!! :sex:


----------



## Kelly9

My usual period is about 3 days as well with day one being light to medium then spotting for the last two days so all of my cycles since our loss have been brutal. Looks like this one will be more normal though, I haven't had to change my tampon since this morning (sorry if TMI). Also no cramps. Quiet a lot better then the last two cycles. I would expect this one to be a bit longer cause when I was on the pill before I had 4-5 day cycles but it's so light now it may not last past tomorrow.

We all do seem to be close. I'm trying to take it one day at a time and not get a head of myself but it's hard. SO I push it to the back of my mind till I go to bed then I think, we're almost to the next injection, I can't believe I've done 10 already. Really hoping the clinic calls me today, if I don't hear back by tomorrow afternoon I'll have to call in and leave a message.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Hope you're all well? Welcome to the new ladies! 
Sending all my positive baby-dust vibes to you all for loads of BFPs this cycle. Kat and klemon - I heard smep is great so let's hope it works. And Kelly not long now. Yippee! So far so good here. Just been at the beach for 5 days so feeling super relaxed. But I cant seem to stop being PAR-A-NOID about everything. Every little ache makes me think it's all happening again. It's such a horrible feeling. On the upside, the pills seem to have stopped the spotting. Next scan is in 10 days and I just know I'm going to be a nervous wreck. Anyhow - enjoy all the BDing and don't forget to elevate your legs for 30 mins after each time. And if you can, make sure you have a big "O" each time too. I've read in loads of places that that helps. Sweet dreams all! X


----------



## KatM83

Mannymoooooooo so glad to hear things are still going well, please let us know how your next scan is xx
hahahahaa sweetz + klemon my oh is very up for smep , though i agree it might sound great fun but when we both work and up early and i finish late it might be harder than it sounds :D
Kelly glad the witch is being normal for you mines only just stopped so lasted nearly a full week, i also came home with a lindt bunny nom nom nom. Let us know if clinic ring :)


----------



## mannymoo

Lindt bunnies.... Mmmmmm. I'm off to the vending machine... Again!


----------



## Kelly9

Lol. No call yet. I'll call them this afternoon if I hear a nothing. I'm running out lots today though so hopefully I don't miss it.


----------



## klemoncake

mannymoo - woohoo! let us know about scan- all sounds good!!
What have they said kelly?

Still smelling but no sign of ov yet (day 13 today). Was hoping for a pos opk today cos pre misc was getting them day12-14 ish. Am gearing up for another long cycle, which just stresses me more:cry:

Anyone any idea how long cycles take to be normal again?? Pre misc i was never longer than 28 days and since then, have had 2x 35 and a 29. ANNOYING!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Pre m/c my cycle was 27 days and I think I Oed on day 12. First cycle post m/c was 35 days and although I don't know for sure how long my last cycle was (as AF never arrived) I know I Oed on day 14 or 15 so I was definitely still a few days out. I did opks for 11 days last month! Just keep testing and one day soon you'll get a nice smiley face :)
Any news kat and Kelly? Still no word from hospital?


----------



## klemoncake

Thanks manny 
Will keep testing! I meant smeping not smelling, stupid spell check! X


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon mine were longer for a few cycles after, your body will get back to normal a 35 day cycle is my normal length and thats not to much longer just keep bd'ing. Just means our due dates will be closer together. 

I forgot to update you guys sorry! I've started taking my lining meds today :) and my scan was moved from april 30 to april 26! So now transfer will be between april 27-30 depending on my scan! I'm hoping for april 27!


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly that's GREAT news! It keeps getting closer and closer.


----------



## klemoncake

Woo hoo, that's awesome! Roll on april 27 x


----------



## KatM83

Hey guys, nothing exciting here! Was ment to start smep yest but mother ws at ours so was abit difficult!! Not that i think it would make much difference as only finished af a few days ago.
Kelly thats great everythings looking positive :)
Klemon i norm ov'd around day 14 but god knows what happened with last cycle 46 days long!!! with that weird spotting in between :wacko:
Manny how you feeling :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I am happy its a few days sooner, every day I can shave off makes me happy and if my lining behaves and does what it should as well as it did with the fresh cycle then hopefully I will have transfer on april 27th and get to test a few days sooner. Testing date for me is officially under 4 weeks. If transfer on the 30th then it is 23 days away till I will do my own early hpt if transfer is the 27th then I'll be testing in 20 days which is less then 3 weeks away. I'm aiming not to test till 10dpo.


----------



## klemoncake

We are not too far apart then for testing!! Got my smile on opk todayso :happydance:


----------



## KatM83

whoop whoop :) exciting times xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Great news Klemon get doing the deed. 

How is Everyone else? I've been getting crazy dreams lately don't know if it's the meds or what. Very weird indeed.


----------



## Sweetz33

DH agreed to SMEP (or was it SEMP) lol

I am a bit tired, but for a 40y/o he has stamina! I guess it is those multivit. he started taking! HAHA!!! He told me he is going to try to "do" as much as he can bc he really wants us to have a baby. I guess I shouldn't complain huh?? ROFL!!

No temp peak yet, getting OPK tomorrow. FX'd!!! I pray this is our month!!


GL fellow BNB'rs! 
:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Blah time needs to go faster. That is all.


----------



## KatM83

Haha Kelly, you getting impatient? meds can give you weird dreams. I got my 20opks off amazon today :D £3.75...bargin haha starting to test today :) got a good feeling for us ladies this month. Do you guys test once or twice a day?


----------



## mannymoo

Yes kat! I have a good feeling too! I'm getting excited for some BFPs to come soon... The waiting really is the worst part. 
All fine here except most of my symptoms vanished yesterday and I was convinced it was over. And then this evening it's all hit me again. I don't think I will be able to relax at all until at least half way through. But trying my best to enjoy each day. Never thought I would prefer the sick days to the non-sick days. But they make it feel a lot more real!


----------



## klemoncake

Ha ha yes I know what you mean-i can't wait for morning sickness! Flad its all ok manny! 
I have panicked and may have put myself out this month. We didn't bd for the 2 days before got a pos-basically missed one day of smep- so when I got the pos I panicked and we've done it twice a day past 2 days! I looked it up and apparently this is a really bad idea-oops....so I'm feeling less positive now but there we go. Think I ov'd today as lots of pains so expecting temp rise tomo. Kat normally I do once a day but twice when I think the time is approaching. 
-ll count down the days with u kelly, ill be testing around then! X


----------



## KatM83

Aw im sure it will be fine klemon!! How is it a bad thing, surely a good'un will get through the more there is??? I never had any sickness with any of my pregnancies even the one i went full term with but i heard they come and go :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

I was sick with both mine, with my Hannah I was sicker though. 

Kat you have a child? 

Klemon you're not out the month I had my son we didn't do the deed 2 days before Ov then we dtd the day of O and it was a natural conception to. 

Yes I want time to go by faster. I hate the waiting. I just want some of my babies back inside me, at least then I could talk to them and rub my belly to pass the time.


----------



## mannymoo

Klemon - on my last cycle, we DTD the night I got my positive OPK but hadn't done anything the 3 days before that (or after that) so you're definitely NOT out yet. It only takes one time. Plus, I know they say that if your partners sperm are not 100% healthy, then to avoid doing it twice a day - rather do it every second day. But if they're healthy little swimmers, I don't think twice a day is a problem.


----------



## KatM83

Yea he's 9!! :D 10 this year time goes far to quick hes a proper lil grown up man now.
I'm feeling abit impatient now waiting for positve opk..so far smep is on track though :)


----------



## mannymoo

Wow Kat - I didn't realize you had a child. I just presumed this was your first. I guess it must give a bit of reassurance that you have carried a baby to term before so it can definitely be done again.


----------



## KatM83

yeah, sure i mentioned him :D lost 2 before i had him but this last mc was my first pregnancy with fiance


----------



## Kelly9

I assumed you were trying for your first too lol.


----------



## klemoncake

Thanks everyone, well fx. 2dpo - and am stresssssssed already!!! wish we didn't have to wait so long to know!!! Kelly, how are you holding up with the waiting??

Pretty sure I knew you had a child Kat, didn't realise he was so big though! Like Manny says must be pod knowing you can do it! What day are you on now? How are you getting on with opks? x


----------



## KatM83

Am on day 13 now so hoping to ov soon :) ive been doing opks around 4pm am paranoid ill miss it??


----------



## klemoncake

oh wow we are super close then!! are you still smepping? i did twice a day from day 12 onwards cos was so paranoid, but actually mine have always stayed pos for at least 48 hrs anyway! x


----------



## Kelly9

I usually get two days of positive opks to, I normally do mine between 1-3 and if it looks like its close to being positive I'll do another the next time I pee but I've never missed a surge. 

We should all be relatively close! If they transfer on the 28th the my Ovulation day will be the 25th so only 9 days behind you klemon and less for you Kat. I hope you O soon! If you're afraid you'll miss the surge you should do an opks around noon and 4 if you have enough to do two a day. Any other signs of impending ov?


----------



## KatM83

yep doing well with the smepping :D even though really didnt feel it after work we managed haha. i think i might do twice a day starting tomo cd14? not really got any signs but my chin is really spotty at the moment which i thinkis something to do with hormones? Or possibly from all the chocolate!!!! Its good we all close, klemon tww now then eeeek xx


----------



## Kelly9

I would get pimples before Ov but only one or two then would get a ton with AF. 

Just booked my tickets back home, june 7th to june 28th, can't come soon enough! We'd be about 10 weeks pregnant by the time we left to come home (we were hoping to go home in july and would thus have been 3 months) so we'll have to figure out if we'd want to tell a few close friends and some family about being pregnant if everything works. July would have been easier cause we would have had the scan and all, this also potentially messes with my scans cause I'd be home from weeks 7-10 and I should have a dating scan in that period, will have to see if my doc back home can arrange one for me so I don't go crazy, that is of course if our FET works.


----------



## klemoncake

It will work, gotta be positive!! :flower: how nice to get your dating scan back home, then you can show people! x

So, 2WW officially is poo. Am symptom spotting even though its too early still. was on x trainer thinking, ooh thats a twinge..am i preggars? is it a stitch? do i need a poo? back to am i preggars? ridiculous!!! so annoying waiting, at least after af you can feel like you are doing something!!


----------



## Kelly9

We won't be showing anyone likely. 

Son was up every hour last night I'm exhausted.


----------



## mannymoo

Hmm pimples - that's been one of the biggest signs for me. I get them at ovulation time too and both times I've had BFPs, I've had pimples on my cheeks which is completely unusual!

Kat and lemon - counting down the days to testing. When you going to start?
Kelly only 7 more sleeps!! Btw - where is home for you?

Spotting is back - very frustrating! It's very light and started the day AF would have been due. Hoping all is ok but only time will tell. My appointment is Monday.

Hope you all have lovely weekends! Xx


----------



## Kelly9

Home for me right now is alberta though soon enough it will be the north west territories. 

It's not unusual for spotting to happen right when AF would have been due, what colour is it?

I think I'll be testing around the same time and Klemon and Kat so don't forget about me! Test day is may 7th.


----------



## KatM83

Hey ladies
Manny ive seen that its that aswell that spotting is common around that time, hope all is ok, let us know how u get on mon.
Hahaha lemon i know that feeling well its hard not to symptom spot!!
Kelly its not far off now :) i agree stay positive!!
Well im still waiting for positive opk :growlmad: on cd15 now done 2 tests a day 12ish and 4ish like you suggested kelly but was abit late today causeof work.Also oh was asleep when i got in from work last night and was ment to be a try night and tonight hes gone out so bit pissed off!!


----------



## Kelly9

Stay positive?!? That means I would have had to be positive to begin with which I wasn't. I've been having a hard time with the PMA stuff, every time I think I can do it I just think of getting a bfn on test day. We have so much riding on this. 

Your positive opk will come, it's good that you didn't get it today if DH has gone out. I'm hoping for a nice sexy big positive opk for you this weekend!


----------



## klemoncake

Oh kelly, try not to think of that. Think of a bfp and happy you will be! I can't imagine what its like for you with everything that's happened, but I know how sad I've been over the past year, and wish you weren't sad! I wil be positive for you!!
Kat-just keep testing, mine have not been when expexted after the misc but they did always come. And I totally know what you mean about the men!! Had a massive argument when we missed a day and only made up cos I wanted him to make a deposit that night!! Ha ha!!
Manny let us know what happens monday and best of luck!! Xx


----------



## KatM83

Wish there was something to say to make you feel better kelly, it cant be easy with everything :hugs:
Haha klemon use and abuse :D i'll keep testing.. i think i must have ovulated late last cycle xx


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly sending loads of positive vibes from south of the equator! And for kat and lemon... You've just got to keep the faith that it will happen and come 7th may, you will all have BFPs!
Spotting seems to be going again but I have had some very mild AF type cramps. Who knows what's going on. Spotting is always brown.


----------



## Kelly9

Brown is good and I had af like cramping for most of first tri both times but it was worse with my first likely cause everything had never stretched before. 

One day closer. I think once transfer happens things in some regards will be a little easier. At least then I can focus on my embies inside me.


----------



## Sweetz33

I get bloaty right before ov. I am also happier....weird. 

I did blood tests yesterday so hopefully I find out the results Tues. They think I have a thyroid disorder.

DH and I have been :sex: like crazy. He wants this as much as me hehe!! He caught me off guard the other day. He knows I am ov so when he gets the chance he is there! He works so much but is on his Vaca right now so is home more than usual. Perfect timing??? I HOPE SO!!! :)


----------



## KatM83

I agree brown is old so hopefully nothing to worry about, do you have scan 2mo?
How many do they transfer kelly??
I dont know whats happening with me,should be in tww now af due on the 4th am soooo grumpy and abit crampy but not had a positive yet :( im wondering if my training is delaying ov?
sounds fun sweetz :D let us know how the docs go xx


----------



## Kelly9

If by training you mean physically then yes it can delay ov. Keep doing the opks. You may been o'ing later then you think. 

I'm having two day 3 embryos transferred. My scan is this week hurray!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - just to update you, we had the scan and all was great. I was so nervous I could barely get my car into the parking bay. But the baby looks fine and heart rate was 161 which the doctor said is perfect. It was so lovely to hear it. We never got to hear the heartbeat with the last one so this was amazing!! 
So a good start to a busy and exciting week for all of us!!
Kat - any luck with that positive test yet?
Kelly - does that mean you could get triplets?? Eeekkk!
Klemon - anything "strange" going on there?
Sweetz - any word on the thyroid? Hoping its all ok...

Thanks girls for all the thoughts. It has paid off! x


----------



## CherylC3

Aw that's great manny... I'm s happy for u.. How far on ate u now?xx


----------



## klemoncake

wow, congrats manny!! so pleased! i bet you are elated!!!! keep us up to date with how everything goes still!!!

Nothing from me, 7dpo. am tired of symptom spotting so just waiting it out till weekend! my quest for fertility continues though, and have decided next month am trying wheatgrass!!!


----------



## KatM83

Yea, i think that must be what it is..still no positive, day 18 now. Gosh yea whats the changes of triplets :D
Manny that is awesome news, am so pleased!!


----------



## KatM83

klemon you might not be out yet!! Its not too long till the weekend, is that when af is due or you going to early test?x


----------



## klemoncake

i think AF due mon(could be tues as my temps suggest i ov"d a day after opts/symptoms). deffo testing sunday. will probe test before then anyway!!!! 

just be patient, and keep testing, it will come (it does make the smep harder though when you have no idea!!)xx


----------



## Kelly9

Not very likely to have triplets with only 2 embryo's being put back but I suppose one could twin identically. I'd shit myself if that happened then cry a whole lot then laugh like a crazy lady I think. 

Kat it's near, how long was your last cycle?


----------



## KatM83

Whens your scan kelly?
Last cycle was like 40 something days!! god knows, starting to think maybe its a sign an the timings not right:(
Eeeeek klemon cant wait ;) xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

I should find out today re: the tests. Waiting anxiously for that...and just started my TWW so even more on edge. Aaahhhhhhhhhh! Lol!


----------



## KatM83

I got my positive opk :) :) :)


----------



## Sweetz33

KatM83 said:


> I got my positive opk :) :) :)

:happydance::thumbup::flower::winkwink::happydance:


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray hooray Kat!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay Kat!!!!! Get sexing! 

My scan is Thursday sometime in the morning you just reminded me to call and get the time.


----------



## klemoncake

Woohoo-get it on!!! 
Good luck for thurs kelly!! 
Still nothing to report! Have an exam tomo for work so once that's over can start stressing over hpts!!! Xx


----------



## Kelly9

I have the psych eval tomorrow then scan Thursday then from there it will be countdown to transfer so hopefully the next few days will pass fast.


----------



## KatM83

ooo exciting times for everyone :) bet my tww goes well slow!! When do i count dpo from??xx


----------



## Kelly9

Id say count ov day as the day following last positive opk so dpo would be two days after. Are you still doing opks?


----------



## KatM83

oky doky, yea its went from being hardly there to strong yest and strong today but lighter than yest? i'll keep on testing though


----------



## Kelly9

Yes keep testing till you get a negative. If today's was strong I'd say ovulation tonight or tomorrow but I'd go by tomorrow unless you get another positive. Do you temp?


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - I'm signing off for a few days as we have bank holidays in SA until Wednesday next week. Not sure if we're going to have internet where we going but I REALLY hope to come back to loads of lovely news next week.

Kelly - good luck for tomorrow. I hope the transfer goes well - I will be thinking of you!
Klemon, Kat and Sweatz - not sure when you'll be testing (Kat - probably a bit soon for you) but keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!

xxx


----------



## KatM83

I havnt been temping no, got a negative just now,got 2 more days of smep i think? tonight and sun, fingers crossed!! I think i ovulated yesterday.
Kelly let us know how you got on!!
manny have a great time :) xx


----------



## klemoncake

Gosh how was the psych Eval? That sounds scary!! Presume they are just checking your up to all the stress of it??

kat, i normally thought i would ov a day after first strong test. I do find all the worry over if its a line or not difficult, so I switched to the digital OPKs. They do a smiley face when you are good to go, and I normally get two days of smilies (they are in 20 packs on amazon for about 20 quid, so they are quite expensive). Get going with the last of your smepping!! :haha:

Have a lovely time Manny!!! Thats long bank hols -think I need to relocate!!

I caved and did FRER today -BFN.:cry: I def ovulated from opts, symptoms and chart. I had a 3 day dip from day 6, and was hoping it was implantation, but think AFs coming. got my usual signs :growlmad:
I bought an ovulator predictor thing today on a mad spur of the moment. its meant to show up 6 days before you ov, so you can BD everyday leading up. DH is gonna go MAD!!! It was super expensive!!!! Cant believe how much I'm spending-each month i get my sticks-opks/preggars and i have to them every day!!, preseed, cough syrup, vitamins for me and him, infertility books....im actually going BONKERS!!!! Does anyone else do this or am i actually mad??:wacko:


----------



## KatM83

Klemon, i think maybe you are a little bit mad :hugs: but we all are :haha:
i hope you dont get af, the symptoms are so similar i would wait till you are due to test again if you can! 
Is it a machine thing that you have got? What you going to do with it if you are preggers :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon how many dpo are you?

Kat do it today just invade I usually o the day after my last positive so today could be the day don't want you missing out. 

My scan went well. Lining is good but transfer will be monday so boo to 4 more days waiting.


----------



## klemoncake

mondays not far!! weekends always go quick!! woo! what happens after the transfer? 

im day10. so waiting for monday too really. will try really hard to wait to test again till monday. have 3 preggars test left tho so not convinced!!!) pretty sure not pregs but if by a stroke of luck I am, ca prob send the machine thing back! still not told DH, hoping he won't notice....:haha:
xx


----------



## Kelly9

After transfer I'm in the tww which is actually a bit less then two weeks since embies are 3 days old making me 3dpo on Monday. Monday seems like forever away. All I've done is wait. Last injection tomorrow though very happy about that!


----------



## klemoncake

oh wow so exciting! are you allowed to test early, or have you got to stick it out till AF would be due?? 

If no luck this cycle then we're referred. not sure how i feel about that really:shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

no i can test whenever i want but official test date is may 15


----------



## KatM83

Klemon any news?? At least hopefully if you get transfered you might get somewhere? How longhave you been ttc? 
Kelly I thinkyour a day ahead so Todays the day!!!!
I guess im in tww now? Even though im due on the 4th i ovulated late.
Hope everyones had a good weekend xx


----------



## klemoncake

Hia, am out. No AF yet, but due tomo, and massive temp drop and BFN this am. Wine is in the fridge!! Its a yr in May and thats what you gotta wait for to be referred NHS. have had bloods and sperm checked already though and all ok so nothing obvious. My ovulation monitor will at least get its debut!!!! 

Hope the 2ww wait goes quick for you then Kat! Symptom spotting yet?? he he!!

Kelly - I read a book this weekend (all in 2 days it was so engrossing!) by a british journalist and IVF etc. She had 2 cycles, and was gearing up for a third when she fell naturally after yrs. The whole process sounded so traumatic and stressful. Thinking of you today, I really hope it works out for you hun:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Sweetz33

On day 6 dpo and having some great symptoms. Moody, emotional, temp rise, crazy dreams.... :happydance: test on the 7th... Fx'd!!


----------



## Kelly9

Nope today is not the day I think I'm behind you gals it's sunday at 2:45 pm so less then 24 hours to go, transfer is tomorrow at 11! 

Klemon have fun using your monitor, was it the clear blue fertility monitor? We fell naturally with my son right before we were to start ICSI so it does happen.


----------



## KatM83

oh haha well its not long then :dohh:
:hugs: klemon hope they can give you some answers,. Not really thinking about it ive kinda settled in my head that we will stop ttc till near to the wedding if not this cycle though of course ill be thrilled if we are! Did you own up to hubby then :D
Fingers crossed sweetz,keep us updated!! xx


----------



## klemoncake

AF just started. Feel shitty:cry:


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry Klemon! But now you get to use your cool new gizmo and let us all know how it works. :hugs:

I'm pupo ladies, I have to beautiful embryo's inside my womb.
 



Attached Files:







luck&love.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sweetz33

So sorry klemon :cry::hugs:

Woohoo Kelly! Great news! 

Today feeling kinda blah. Weird cm today. Went from watery to creamy sticky. No idea what that means. Less gassy. Occasional cramps or twinges of sorts. Hunger is there but just no motivation to eat. Very tired but forcing myself to be somewhat productive. Going grocery shopping even though I really don't want to. Slight dizziness. Nothing too noticeable though. Still being pessimistic simply bc of my emotions. Af due Monday. We will see but really not feeling positive. :nope:


----------



## mannymoo

Hi all - I'm back!

Klemon - sorry that the witch has shown. That is really disappointing. What happens when you are referred and how long does it all take?
Kelly - very glad to hear all went well. Love the picture! Are you going to try hold out for testing?
Sweatz - sounds promising. Not long to go now. When will you test?
Kat - any news from your end? When will you test?


----------



## KatM83

Oh im so sorry klemon :hugs: What will happen now then?
Ooo kelly how you feeling?When will you test?
I dont really have a date to go by as ovulated late(i think!!) From cd1 af is due on Friday but i'll prob leave it another week.
manny hows things with you, how far are you now?
Sweetz when are you testing?


----------



## klemoncake

Kelly-they are amazing!! Wow! How are u doing? I think I would want to hibernate for 2 weeks!!
Started with my gadget today, still gotta poas when it asks me! Then gotta see GP soon and he will send us to the fertility consultant, but think there is a two month wait so hopefully will get preggars before! 
When do you think u ov'd kat? 
Hope 2ww is kind sweetz!
Manny! How u feeling? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

hi girls, i have no idea where i am with the whole thing but i think iv already OV'd due to CM and EWCM so i guess im waiting for AF, really hope i get a :bfp: im starting to feel down and it hasnt even been a month yet since my MC xxx


----------



## Sweetz33

As long as af doesn't come I test on Monday. I am super regular and that is her due date. Deep down have a feeling this is not my month. Not sure why though.


----------



## Kelly9

Sweetz I am testing monday or tuesday as well. 

Klemon I won't wait till the 15th I'll start testing at 10dpo likely and go from there till my official test date. I'll start with ic's though at 10dpo and if it looks like a faint line I'll use a frer with smu since i get darker lines with smu.

Throat is really sore :( Cramping still around from transfer or maybe not so much cramping and full pressure feeling. To early for implantation, maybe by tomorrow that will start if I'm lucky.


----------



## KatM83

I think it was last weds or thurs. Ive had tender boobs though and thats normally a sign for me that af will be turning up, im not getting my hopes up to be honest!! I think you do kinda know if you are or not.xxx


----------



## KatM83

cathgibbs said:


> hi girls, i have no idea where i am with the whole thing but i think iv already OV'd due to CM and EWCM so i guess im waiting for AF, really hope i get a :bfp: im starting to feel down and it hasnt even been a month yet since my MC xxx

 :hugs: welcome to tww! did you decide to try again right away then, sometimes cycles can take a while to get back to normal! We waited a cycle before trying for dates but ive been ovulating late so guess dates would be out anyway?? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

KatM83 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, i have no idea where i am with the whole thing but i think iv already OV'd due to CM and EWCM so i guess im waiting for AF, really hope i get a :bfp: im starting to feel down and it hasnt even been a month yet since my MC xxx
> 
> :hugs: welcome to tww! did you decide to try again right away then, sometimes cycles can take a while to get back to normal! We waited a cycle before trying for dates but ive been ovulating late so guess dates would be out anyway?? xxClick to expand...

hi kat,Yeh straight away my bleeding stopped on 16th and we started in the pm lol my bleeding was soooooo light,my hcg went back to normal on 20th I think,we are just dtd every other day and hoping for the best although I did feel dizzy toward the end of last week,having pains in my left side,constipated,scenr has decreased and a weird thing my navel hurts and it hurt before I found out last time but I think its too soon for anything to have happened Xx


----------



## KatM83

Well you never know :) When is af due?xx


----------



## Kelly9

welcome and good luck (can't remember your name and am to lazy to go back a page lol)

I'm still sick, throat hurts and I hate it. Hoping it's gone by tomorrow. Feels like the 2 days I've been pupo have taken 10 days to get through thats how slow time is going for me right now.


----------



## cathgibbs

KatM83 said:


> Well you never know :) When is af due?xx

i have no idea lol,havent had af since before MC, i mc on the 13th, i think its all in my head tho, im starting to (sorry if its TMI) itch downstairs and that would always be a sign that AF is due :-( xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Hi Cath- we tried in first cycle too before AF. Iov'd late that cycle, I was doing opts and temping, but i did ov so you never know. its always hard symptom spotting!! Like Kat, I've had some longer cycles since the mc, so i suppose you just gotta wait and see what your body does! :hugs:Was this your first preg/mc?? 

I know what you mean Kat, you do just seem to know. But imagine if you think your not and then you get the BFP!! Thats what keeps me going!!


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh well the more i think of it i could have really OV any time from the CD14 - CD18, my cycle i conceived on i OV on CD 14 but my high fertility days were from CD09 - CD13 OV on CD14 so hopefully i OV'd late, just so bloody confused, in a way i wish AF would show so i could track my OV better but in other ways i just wish i was preggerz so i wont have to worry about all of this OVing stuff lol xxx yep first Mc and first PG xxx


----------



## KatM83

My cycle after mc was the right length for me but the next one was 40 something days sohavent a clue when this one will show. My minds been occupied though, going for my dress today eeeeek :)
hope you feel better soon kelly,how are you feeling otherwise?
I wish i had a test date!!xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I feel all mixed up. Sore throat is gone but have a bit of a cough and small congestion can still breath through my nose. I've been having cramping and pressure since transfer so its likely the progesterone. I don't think I agree with the "you just know" I didn't know with my son till I tested and with my daughter I was so back and forth just like I am with this transfer. I can't wait till I can do a test and hopefully get the answer, it kills me that if I poas now it will be neg cause it's way to early, so frustrating!


----------



## Sweetz33

Wrestling with myself to buy a test lol. Purposely haven't bought one bc know I would of tested too early. DH said I can test Saturday lol...he won't let me test any sooner! Saturday will be 12dpo....yeah...dang him lol


----------



## klemoncake

Wooooo picking up the dress!! a-mazing!! that brings back good memories!!


----------



## Kelly9

My dress is in my closet haven't put it on in ages. 

I wish I could test sat! Monday is so far away! But I managed to pick up some shifts fri and sat so that will help pass the time I suppose.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> My dress is in my closet haven't put it on in ages.
> 
> I wish I could test sat! Monday is so far away! But I managed to pick up some shifts fri and sat so that will help pass the time I suppose.

My test day is Monday but Saturday we both have off I think that is why he said then.


----------



## cathgibbs

i dont know when im going to test, i think im going to use up my internet cheapies even though they didnt show until i was 5 weeks last time but i dont want to use my expensive ones, i dont even know when AF is due?? xxx


----------



## klemoncake

cathgibbs said:


> i dont know when im going to test, i think im going to use up my internet cheapies even though they didnt show until i was 5 weeks last time but i dont want to use my expensive ones, i dont even know when AF is due?? xxx

so if you think you ov'd from cd14, i would test 14 days from then (or whatever your usual LP is from ov). the IC have always been a bit unreliable with me too.


----------



## cathgibbs

klemoncake said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> i dont know when im going to test, i think im going to use up my internet cheapies even though they didnt show until i was 5 weeks last time but i dont want to use my expensive ones, i dont even know when AF is due?? xxx
> 
> so if you think you ov'd from cd14, i would test 14 days from then (or whatever your usual LP is from ov). the IC have always been a bit unreliable with me too.Click to expand...

thats next friday i really cant wait until then lol! im such a pain, ahh their useless in they hun, i thought it was just me!! iv got 3 cb digi, 1 FRER, 2 superdrug tests so i think ill use my IC ones every day in the hope i see a slight line or just use my super drug on sunday see if there is a line then use my CB test, im having AF type cramps so im hoping thats just implantation and not the dreaded witch!! xx


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome Cath! Keeping fingers crossed for all of you to get your positives next week! Klemon, any news from your nifty gadget? Have you been to your doc yet?
Kelly, not sure about you but both times I've had terrible congestion during my first few DPO. And agree about knowing and not knowing. With this one, I had no clue (besides the congestion). Was totally convinced I was out for the month (thus the copious amounts of wine when we were in France!) I may have even had a sneaky cigarette one night lol! Things are good on this side. I'm getting used to the symptoms coming and going. At first it scared me to death but its become more consistent. One day I'm on top of the world and the next I'm as sick as a dog! Officially 10.3 weeks and soooo bloated that I look about 4 months prego! Someone please come join me soon...... xx


----------



## cathgibbs

mannymoo said:


> Welcome Cath! Keeping fingers crossed for all of you to get your positives next week! Klemon, any news from your nifty gadget? Have you been to your doc yet?
> Kelly, not sure about you but both times I've had terrible congestion during my first few DPO. And agree about knowing and not knowing. With this one, I had no clue (besides the congestion). Was totally convinced I was out for the month (thus the copious amounts of wine when we were in France!) I may have even had a sneaky cigarette one night lol! Things are good on this side. I'm getting used to the symptoms coming and going. At first it scared me to death but its become more consistent. One day I'm on top of the world and the next I'm as sick as a dog! Officially 10.3 weeks and soooo bloated that I look about 4 months prego! Someone please come join me soon...... xx

Thanks hun! im hoping and praying i get my :bfp: all the symptoms are showing so FX!! xxx


----------



## KatM83

Ive worked out that earliest i should test is next thurs which is 5 days later than af 'due' as only got my positive on day 19, in a norm 28 day cycle af is due tomo does this sound right to you guys? i added an extra 5days, i have one test left from last month...it would be to early to test before next week yes?
My dress fit :) :) well chuffed and full of marriage plans now keeping me occupied!
Manny thats just fab that your doing so well, it all sounds good to me!xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Kat yes I'd wait to test, go by your opks not your usual cycle length as you obviously ovulated later. 

I want to join you super bad. I'm feeling positive a lot of the time but the "it didn't work" creeps up often. I work saturday otherwise I'd likely do an ic at 8dpo, I didn't want to test any earlier then monday cause I don't want to see a bfn but I don't know if I'll be able to help it. I have 3 frers ready to go, if I do test at 8dpo I'll only use an ic unless there is a line then I'll bring a frer to work with me and do one. Gosh I don't think I'll make it to monday. ugh. PLEASE LET THIS WORK.


----------



## klemoncake

I hope so too kelly!! I feel this is the month for us all!! 

Kat, what you gonna do about dress if its aBFP then? he he! 

So, next week is the week for all the testing!! fx! Im well out of sync now! Booo to that...

Manny 10 weeks already! thats gone super quick, you must be pleased!! reeeeealllllly hope i can join you this month. 12 days till i ovulate-c'mon!!!


----------



## KatM83

I hope so aswell kelly!!! Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:
Ah klemon your not really thanks to my late ov :) have you booked in at docs? ha wedding not till next may so will have time to fit back into dress if have managed it this time!! If not i wont be ttc anymore though :( xx


----------



## mannymoo

So just thought I would fill you in on my very sad day :( started bleeding shortly after lunch and left work. Went straight to my gynae who did another ultrasound. Turns out the baby's heart stopped beating a few days after my last ultrasound. I took cytotec shortly after which gave me intense cramps within half an hour. I'm now blessing really heavily and waiting to pass the baby. Its all very traumatic. I just can't believe it's happening again. I was so positive this time. Going back in 2 weeks to do some tests and try establish the cause. For now, I'm hoping for positive outcomes for all of you for next week. I guess I'll be back to TTC...


----------



## mannymoo

Bleeding. Not blessing..


----------



## Sweetz33

mannymoo said:


> So just thought I would fill you in on my very sad day :( started bleeding shortly after lunch and left work. Went straight to my gynae who did another ultrasound. Turns out the baby's heart stopped beating a few days after my last ultrasound. I took cytotec shortly after which gave me intense cramps within half an hour. I'm now blessing really heavily and waiting to pass the baby. Its all very traumatic. I just can't believe it's happening again. I was so positive this time. Going back in 2 weeks to do some tests and try establish the cause. For now, I'm hoping for positive outcomes for all of you for next week. I guess I'll be back to TTC...

:cry:So sorry manny


----------



## Kelly9

Oh manymoo I am so sad to hear your news. I wish you didn't have to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## KatM83

Oh i am so so sorry sweeti.. that is such sad news, sending you lots and lots of love and hugs im thinking of you. Im sorry your going through this again xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## klemoncake

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry hun, can't imagine how you are feeling. We are all here for u. Lots of love and to your dh. So sad. Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks guys. The night wasn't too bad. The pain made me throw up (it was so bad!!) and the after that it was all much better. It only took about an hour until I passed everything (I hope) and now it's just light bleeding an no pain. I'm on the mend but don't plan on moving too far from the sofa for the rest of the weekend. Thanks for all your wishes. It really does help.

Any started testing yet?


----------



## KatM83

:hugs: We are here for you hun, been thinking of you sorry that youve been in such pain :( . Glad it didnt take to long for you though. Definitely stay on the sofa all weekend xxxx


----------



## klemoncake

mannymoo said:


> Thanks guys. The night wasn't too bad. The pain made me throw up (it was so bad!!) and the after that it was all much better. It only took about an hour until I passed everything (I hope) and now it's just light bleeding an no pain. I'm on the mend but don't plan on moving too far from the sofa for the rest of the weekend. Thanks for all your wishes. It really does help.
> 
> Any started testing yet?

:hugs: 
feel better soon. i can't say anything to make it better for you, but thinking of you lots xxxxx
I'm only cd6 so not doing anything for a while! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Relax and take it easy. 

I'm trying to hold out on testing till monday. I'm already at work now so I won't test today (Saturday) but Sunday is going to be hard to get through I think. I'm really going to try to wait. I just keep thinking it hasn't worked and I'm not ready to see a bfn yet.


----------



## Sweetz33

Got bfn here...temp dip & cm drying up...pretty sure :witch: is on her way


----------



## Kelly9

No!!!!!!! If you don't get a bfp with your symptoms then there's no hope! Bah.


----------



## Sweetz33

Kelly9 said:


> No!!!!!!! If you don't get a bfp with your symptoms then there's no hope! Bah.

Majorly frustrated here...:growlmad: I don't get it...took temp again...went from 97.4 to 97.7... My cl is 97.3. Temp last night was highest ever at 99.2. Cp still high but cm drying up. I hate my body...if this is af she just needs to come now...


----------



## mannymoo

Ah sorry sweatz but you never know. there is still a chance. When is AF due again? Kelly if you do test tomorrow and it is bfn, don't be too despondent. It is still early. Your body is ready for this and it has to work!
This whole baby-making malarkey is so much more complicated than I ever thought....


----------



## mannymoo

Ah sorry sweatz but you never know. there is still a chance. When is AF due again? Kelly if you do test tomorrow and it is bfn, don't be too despondent. It is still early. Your body is ready for this and it has to work!
This whole baby-making malarkey is so much more complicated than I ever thought....


----------



## Sweetz33

mannymoo said:


> Ah sorry sweatz but you never know. there is still a chance. When is AF due again? Kelly if you do test tomorrow and it is bfn, don't be too despondent. It is still early. Your body is ready for this and it has to work!
> This whole baby-making malarkey is so much more complicated than I ever thought....

She is due Monday.


----------



## klemoncake

Urgh! I hate from 12dpo, and all your thinkin about is testing! Your still not out sweetz, fx. Don't worry about your temps too much, I think symptoms are better to go on. Are u gonna hold out till mon to retest? 
Nearly there kelly, really hope u get your bfp. 
Seriously manny if I'd have known it was this hard I defo wouldn't have religiously taken my bc pill for like 10yrs!!!! What a waste! Xx hope your doing ok xx


----------



## Sweetz33

klemoncake said:


> Urgh! I hate from 12dpo, and all your thinkin about is testing! Your still not out sweetz, fx. Don't worry about your temps too much, I think symptoms are better to go on. Are u gonna hold out till mon to retest?
> Nearly there kelly, really hope u get your bfp.
> Seriously manny if I'd have known it was this hard I defo wouldn't have religiously taken my bc pill for like 10yrs!!!! What a waste! Xx hope your doing ok xx

I will most likely wait until Tuesday or Wednesday that way I know for certain af is late....I hate this TWW crap :growlmad:


----------



## Kelly9

I know it could still be to early but 62% of positives show up by 9dpo on the tests I have. If I test tomorrow I'll test every morning, first with an IC then do a frer with SMU since I usually get better lines with positives on them but I don't want to jump the gun. With our fresh cycle I was certain I was pregnant and it would work and it did and this time I am the opposite. It scares me, I just need to know.


----------



## KatM83

I had a moment of madness and tested this morn...bfn.. Not supprised really xx


----------



## klemoncake

Hope tomo is good news kelly and tues sweetz X
You still have a while though kat don't you before af due? 
Still aaaages before I ov, this cycle is going slooooow!! X


----------



## Kelly9

Bfn for me today at 9dpo. Hoping it's cause it's to early but not surprised really given my
Lack of symptoms.


----------



## mannymoo

Oh you guys... Praying for your positives! In need of some good news!!
From my side the weekend has been a shocker. DH has been really sick too which hasn't helped. I'm really glad it's all over and now counting the days again until we can TTC for the third time in 6 months. On the up-side (if that's possible) I work for myself so staying on the sofa for third day in a row. Hoping to feel more human tomorrow.

Has anyone else had multiple losses and had tests done? Just wondering what to expect...


----------



## KatM83

mannymoo said:


> Oh you guys... Praying for your positives! In need of some good news!!
> From my side the weekend has been a shocker. DH has been really sick too which hasn't helped. I'm really glad it's all over and now counting the days again until we can TTC for the third time in 6 months. On the up-side (if that's possible) I work for myself so staying on the sofa for third day in a row. Hoping to feel more human tomorrow.
> 
> Has anyone else had multiple losses and had tests done? Just wondering what to expect...

Hope your doing ok Manny, this last m/c was my third, 2 i lost at 8weeks and one at 17weeks but the baby had died weeks before, they did tests on the baby for that one and found something wrong with the umbilical cord though they couldnt say for defo that was it. Because i had my son in between losses and this was first with fiance they wernt massively helpful but got bloods done and theres a test the doc kindly refferred me to have, cant remember what its for but its why some people take low dose asprin xx


----------



## KatM83

Klemon, af was due Fri but i know i ovulated late so i added another 5 days? Got my pos opt on day 19
Kelly, on my last bfp it didnt show up 3 days before af but did the day after she was due so it coukld still be early :)


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks for sharing Kat. Very sorry about your other m/cs. 17 weeks must be unimaginably tough. The doctor mentioned that if they picked up something from one of the tests, he would prescribe baby aspirin so I'm sure that is one of them. He also mentioned thyroid testing. Keen to just get it all done so I can try again.

I'm sure I've mentioned before but this last pregnancy, I only got the positive 4 days after AF was due. I was testing everyday with a range of different tests - can't say for sure they were all FRs. First pregnancy I got + on day 10, 11 or 12 (wasn't really tracking my cycle properly.


----------



## KatM83

Yea i remember you saying i think it depends on ovulation and implantation doesnt it, its not all textbook unfortunately. Im glad they doing tests for you xx


----------



## Kelly9

bfn this morning at 10dpo. Kat I hope my body is just acting like yours did then!

Loosing my girl at 18 weeks was the hardest most devastating thing I ever went through. It does help that we know why we lost her though. It's the only loss I've ever had and since we knew her condition no testing on me was needed.


----------



## klemoncake

Kat I didnt realise you had 3 losses:hugs: that must be hard. I would say AF is due the usual no of days after you ovulate yes, rather than when you were expecting from last AF.

Ive just had the one and it was very early so i didn't have any tests, but I know you can test for clotting disorders which is why people go on a mini aspirin, essentially to thin the blood a little. That just needs a blood test to diagnose. 

Kelly, fx. I only got a pos on day AF was due last time, not before (that doesn't stop me from testing every day though, just in case!) xx

any news sweetz ? x


----------



## Kelly9

klemon when does your af normally show, at 14dpo?


----------



## KatM83

At the time i just get so angry with my body, I honestly dont think i will try again if i had another. I will just have lots of dogs :D I think i ov on the 25th which would make me 12dpo?? Its all guess work though i had no cm, no cramping, nothing thats why dont think i am.
I hope so kelly, i have never had one show up before af so dont give up hope yet xx


----------



## Kelly9

With Hannah I got a positive at 9dpo with my son I didn't test till 14dpo cause I didn't think there was a hope in hell after the docs telling us not to expect it. I know there is still time but I feel like you, I have no symptoms or anything, I got nothing. So maybe your comment about us just "knowing" was actually true cause I really don't feel like I am.


----------



## KatM83

Kelly9 said:


> With Hannah I got a positive at 9dpo with my son I didn't test till 14dpo cause I didn't think there was a hope in hell after the docs telling us not to expect it. I know there is still time but I feel like you, I have no symptoms or anything, I got nothing. So maybe your comment about us just "knowing" was actually true cause I really don't feel like I am.

I hope for you that i'm wrong, maybe it feels different because of the transfer, i read so often that every pregnancy is different :hugs:


----------



## klemoncake

Eah I've read that too from other women, that each pregnancy gets different symptoms. Do u have dogs already? We decided to geta puppy now, a bit of distraction to stop me being so obsessed and stressed! They r only 2 weeks old though now so gotta wait a couple of months before she comes home!!!

I normally get af on the 14th day after ov, I think I got a really faint lineat day 13 but a proper one on 14 when I was pregs. X


----------



## Kelly9

ok just wanted to know if you had a shorter lp or not. I get that lots of women don't get positive as early as 10dpo my issue is with not having any symptoms, if I had symptoms or felt like I was pg or had cramping I'd be more hopeful for sure. Not testing till wed I've decided so will try to pass tomorrow as quickly as possible then if bfn I'll test at 13 and 14dpo then I'm out of frer's and I'm not buying anymore!


----------



## KatM83

Yea got 2 and my friends dog is due puppies on sat so prob will end up with one of them aswell haha.Puppies are awesome and a great distraction i wouldnt be without mine even if one does get me up at stupid o'clock every morning :D What kind of pup you going for?
Kelly i will test with you on Weds :) i'm pretty sure if i'm not pos by then it never will be xx


----------



## mannymoo

We also had a chat this weekend about getting a puppy. It is amazing how much support you can get from a little fur-baby... 

I woke up this morning and just feel so angry at everyone and everything. I had a real moan at one of my clients about something stupid and they hadn't really done anything wrong. He must think I've got really bad PMS. Did a test to start tracking if my hormones are dropping and it was so strongly positive before I had even finished peeing on it. Guess there is still a long way to go. It seems so crazy that you guys are all after the positive result and all I want is for it to be negative. I mean, WTF?!? And to just throw some salt in the wounds, I get an invitation to my SIL's baby shower this morning. She's due 10 days after our first one would have been due. It was from her friend who has no idea about our situation so I can't really hold it against her but the timing is ripping! OK I think my vent is over for now. Thanks for listening.

ps: still in my PJs on the sofa. Hoping to be able to face the world tomorrow...


----------



## mannymoo

KAT and KELLY please please please be good news tomorrow!!! I really have everything crossed for you both! Lemon - have you got a docs appointment yet?


----------



## cathgibbs

hi ladies, 

havent been on here for a while, if i classed the first day of bleed with mc as CD1 im now on CD25, i have had the following:

Backache
headache
vein showing on breasts
bloating
constipated
pressure in my stomach
feeling and actually being sick
dizzy
heartburn, real bad!

but yet still no :BFP: xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Cath - sounds promising! How long are your cycles normally? CD25 may be too early to be showing up. My first cycle after first mc was about a week longer than my normal 28 days. Did you go back and have bloods taken to make sure everything was clear? Also, did your doc tell you that you could try again straight away? My doc recommends waiting a full cycle but I'm desperate to try again straight away and don't think I'm going to wait the month this time around. Just curious as to what other peoples doctors say..


----------



## cathgibbs

mannymoo said:


> Hi Cath - sounds promising! How long are your cycles normally? CD25 may be too early to be showing up. My first cycle after first mc was about a week longer than my normal 28 days. Did you go back and have bloods taken to make sure everything was clear? Also, did your doc tell you that you could try again straight away? My doc recommends waiting a full cycle but I'm desperate to try again straight away and don't think I'm going to wait the month this time around. Just curious as to what other peoples doctors say..

they are normally 28 - 30 i think!? yeh my HCG went back to normal i think it was a week after the MC? so its been normal for nearly 3 weeks now. They said ideally to wait for AF as its easier for them to date the pregnancy etc but if it were to happen now it wouldnt be a problem. did you bleed heavy after yours? how far along were you? i was 6 weeks and bled lighter than a light period! just hope all these symptoms are not in my head :-/ xxx


----------



## mannymoo

In that case maybe give it a few days and try testing again. Hoping for you that its not just in your head. Apparently you're much more fertile straight after the mc. 

I've definitely bled much more this time around but I was nearly 11 weeks so thats probably why. And I think its going to take a while to get my numbers down as I think they're still quite high. But I'm def going to be tracking ovulation and will give it a try. I figure that if you're body isn't ready, you won't conceive so why not just try and see what happens... 
Keep us posted with the testing.


----------



## cathgibbs

mannymoo said:


> In that case maybe give it a few days and try testing again. Hoping for you that its not just in your head. Apparently you're much more fertile straight after the mc.
> 
> I've definitely bled much more this time around but I was nearly 11 weeks so thats probably why. And I think its going to take a while to get my numbers down as I think they're still quite high. But I'm def going to be tracking ovulation and will give it a try. I figure that if you're body isn't ready, you won't conceive so why not just try and see what happens...
> Keep us posted with the testing.

yeh ill wait until Thurday i think although im a serious POAS addict its going to be very hard haha!! 

yeh i think the further along you are, the longer they like you to hold off trying again, at least when you do wait for an AF you know your body is getting back to normal!! hope the numbers drop soon for you hun xxx


----------



## klemoncake

We tried straight away too, i ov'd about a week later so AF was a week later than expected. Did u have signs of ov Cath? All sounds promising though so fx for u!!!

Did they say when you would expect HCG to be back down Manny? :hugs:

LETS ALL GET PUPPIES!!!! we are looking at a yellow lab, I've never had a dog before so am really excited!! we have two cats already but i need a baby to look after, so fur baby it is!!:happy dance:
Seeing GP next week to refer, but he said it would be a couple months wait before seeing the consultant so I'm still hoping to get pregs naturally before all that.


----------



## cathgibbs

klemoncake said:


> We tried straight away too, i ov'd about a week later so AF was a week later than expected. Did u have signs of ov Cath? All sounds promising though so fx for u!!!
> 
> Did they say when you would expect HCG to be back down Manny? :hugs:
> 
> LETS ALL GET PUPPIES!!!! we are looking at a yellow lab, I've never had a dog before so am really excited!! we have two cats already but i need a baby to look after, so fur baby it is!!:happy dance:
> Seeing GP next week to refer, but he said it would be a couple months wait before seeing the consultant so I'm still hoping to get pregs naturally before all that.

im 99% certain i did hun cause i had a lot of EWCM but you never know as our bodies are so weird after a MC! im feeling fine today tho apart from 1 or 2 symptoms so im hoping its not all in my head, if AF does show up im not going to bother symptom checking etc like i have been doing, just let nature take its course!

i got a fur baby, my little cat called Dora  x


----------



## KatM83

Yey for puppies :) labs are a good choice for a first dog they are very easy to train and so loyal and friendly :)
manny you have every right to be angry,let it out i say! I didnt speak to anyone for ages after mine,i only went out to walk the dogs and i decorated:) bad bad timing for the invite that must be very hard xx
Cath keep us posted!! Hope its good news xx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh dear - embarrassed myself for the second time today. Just went to the shops to get some groceries and one of the store workers brings me a bunch of flowers (that had passed their expiry date), hands them to me and says they are for mother days. Poor lady didn't know what to do when I started crying at the checkout counter. It was all quite strange thought - like she knew I needed flowers for mothers day...

On the up-side, I got myself a BBT thermometer :) Now I'm wondering what to do with it. Any advice? Do I just track my temp first thing in the morning? Does anyone know if my temp will still be raised now?


----------



## Kelly9

I DO NOT want a puppy thank you lol! But you all can get them!

Manymoo it's hard when things like that happen, I've had a few surprises like that that left me winded and hurt. 

I want to give you guys good news tomorrow, I hope so badly that I can. I didn't test today and am happy I didn't.

Manymoo also my hcg levels were down to 18 by cd18 after we lost hannah then gone a day or two after that.


----------



## klemoncake

i hope so too hun. we need some happiness and good luck in this thread.:hugs:

Manny, it is tough when things take u by surprise. I only started temping on next cycle after the mc so not sure what happens to your temp while your waiting on your hcg.but normally i do mine first thing every am, before anything else and i do seem to get a dip and then rise after ov.


----------



## KatM83

Ive never tried the temping Manny, think kelly is the expert on that :)
I ajm going to test tomorrow then again on fri if still neg.. i Have 2 tests... so today ive had ovary twinges?? Ahh I dunno :( scared to test


----------



## Kelly9

Yup Im a bit of an expert been doing it forever, many is you still have hcg in your system your temps will likely stay a bit elevated but as the hcg falls so should your temps. 

I'm super scared to test tomorrow, I know it's the be all end all day, if it's not positive it's not likely to be. Ahhhh. I won't sleep tonight.


----------



## mannymoo

So its Wednesday morning in SA but think I'm a bit ahead of you all. Kat and Kelly thinking of you. Fingers and toes crossed! Let us know how it goes. xx


----------



## KatM83

eeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: Kelly please please let you get yours!!
So scared right now,really wasnt expecting this xx


----------



## cathgibbs

KatM83 said:


> Ive never tried the temping Manny, think kelly is the expert on that :)
> I ajm going to test tomorrow then again on fri if still neg.. i Have 2 tests... so today ive had ovary twinges?? Ahh I dunno :( scared to test

i think i had them this morning hun, sharp shooting pains on my right groin? right down by my pelvis? xxx


----------



## KatM83

Theve been more in my left but had them in both. When are you testing??xx


----------



## cathgibbs

KatM83 said:


> Theve been more in my left but had them in both. When are you testing??xx

when am i not testing the Q should be :-( iv tested every day and its bfn! iv had enough now so not testing for a few days, iv i take the 1st day of bleeding from MC as CD1 im on CD26 now :-( when are you testing? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

YAAAAAYYY! Kat that is AMAZING news! Did it come up right away? I'm so so pleased for you and really hope this one sticks. What next? Will you go for blood tests?

Cath and Kelly - hoping for yours now too! Cath are you using early response tests?


----------



## klemoncake

KatM83 said:


> eeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: Kelly please please let you get yours!!
> So scared right now,really wasnt expecting this xx



WOOOOOOOO, oh my god Kat thats amazing!!! tell us more!! so excited for u!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happy dance:


Kelly -good luck hun, thinking of u. xxxx

I got a high on my fertility monitor, which means the hormones are on the rise, so tonight the:sex:begins!!!! I'm doing it every day until i ov. DETERMINED this is the month!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

mannymoo said:


> YAAAAAYYY! Kat that is AMAZING news! Did it come up right away? I'm so so pleased for you and really hope this one sticks. What next? Will you go for blood tests?
> 
> Cath and Kelly - hoping for yours now too! Cath are you using early response tests?

no hun i would be bankrupt if i used them haha iv used so many! iv been using superdrug tests 4 - £8 and the cheapy internet ones but im not gonna test for a good few days now as im just wasting money xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat I am still so pleased! Did you tell Your fiancé yet? I bet he's chuffed!
Kelly what's happened to you hon? Have you tested?
Cath maybe it's worth getting just one early response test - especially if those symptoms are still lurking.
And lemon - have a fun night ;)

I'm having a MUCH better day today. Did another test and the line was really faint. Hoping it will be neg by the end of weekend. And the bleeding is much better today too.
I've also changes my appointment for test to Thursday next week so I don't have to wait till the following week. X


----------



## KatM83

Ahh thanks guys i dont think its sunk in, was really expecting bfn!! Yea Manny it came up straight away,lighter than the control line but defo a line! I suppose i better make a doc appointment,they will date it as 5weeks this Fri but i must only be about 1-2,i dont know how they work that out! Im not tracking week by week this time or googling anything and everything!!! 
Yey klemon get on it :)
Cath asda do a twin pack for a quid haha thats what ive been using :D
xx


----------



## cathgibbs

KatM83 said:


> eeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: Kelly please please let you get yours!!
> So scared right now,really wasnt expecting this xx

Awwwww CONGRATS HUN!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## KatM83

yea kinda staggered into bedroom and dropped stick on him haha hes very excited.
Glad your having a better day hun, are you jumping right back on it??


----------



## cathgibbs

KatM83 said:


> Ahh thanks guys i dont think its sunk in, was really expecting bfn!! Yea Manny it came up straight away,lighter than the control line but defo a line! I suppose i better make a doc appointment,they will date it as 5weeks this Fri but i must only be about 1-2,i dont know how they work that out! Im not tracking week by week this time or googling anything and everything!!!
> Yey klemon get on it :)
> Cath asda do a twin pack for a quid haha thats what ive been using :D
> xx

Ill be getting some of them then!! iv spent about £30 the past 2 weeks! eeekkkk!! OH doesnt know otherwise he would ban me from POAS!! xxx


----------



## KatM83

haha dont feel to bad 2 for a pound!! My cycles have been long after mc hun i tested cd31 and was neg todday is cd34!!!xx


----------



## cathgibbs

KatM83 said:


> haha dont feel to bad 2 for a pound!! My cycles have been long after mc hun i tested cd31 and was neg todday is cd34!!!xx

Oh really?? Do you know when you OV?? Im on CD26 i think, iv told myself no more testing until weekend! 

Oohhh you must be so excited hun!!!!!!!!!! arghhhhhhhh!!!! Im excited for you! xxx


----------



## KatM83

cd20 i think...am not quite letting myself get excited at the mo :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

neg.


----------



## mannymoo

So sorry Kelly. I really thought we would get good news x 2. Are you going to try again today (Thursday)? Or give it a few days? When is AF due? Thinking of you and hoping for a late pos. Miracles do happen. Xx


----------



## KatM83

:( could it still be early??


----------



## klemoncake

:hugs:
Sorry kelly, lots of love xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

tested again this morning still bfn :-( im getting so annoyed at myself for thinking i was pregnant,i dont know when AF is due and now im even thinking if i even did OV when i thought and we have only dtd 3 times since last Tuesday so if i OV later then i havent got a chance in hell :-( xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Cath try not to get too stressed about it hun or you will go insane. you still may be testing too early like kat said. its difficult to count your cycle properly after a mc. 

how long were u trying before the mc?


----------



## cathgibbs

klemoncake said:


> Cath try not to get too stressed about it hun or you will go insane. you still may be testing too early like kat said. its difficult to count your cycle properly after a mc.
> 
> how long were u trying before the mc?

I know im doing my own head in hun, this is the only place i can vent about it as my bf doesnt want us to get too stressed haha if only he knew!! 

we were trying for 5 months before, i was on here like every day for first 3 months then just stopped and it happened when i least suspected so right now im just waiting for AF to show and then start all over again but i wont be on here as much, i bet your all fed up of seeing my paranoia posts lol! 

Sorry ladies :haha: xxxx


----------



## KatM83

i drove myself mad when i came off the pill thinking i was preggers as took af 8weeks to turn up,our bodies dont play along sometimes!
klemon hows your gadget?worth the pennies :D
Manny how you doing today?
kelly hope your ok?
any news from sweetz
xxx


----------



## klemoncake

ahhh don't be silly, thats what we are all here for! I'm the same, i actually go nuts in the 2ww - I've had preg tests hidden in the car so hubby won't know i do them every day!!:wacko:

i feel like i have finally chilled out a bit now about it all (although day 11 so that will prob change after ov). can u do something to distract yourself while waiting for af? (i know its always on your mind whatever u do, but something nice at weekend may help!?) :hugs: xx


----------



## klemoncake

KatM83 said:


> i drove myself mad when i came off the pill thinking i was preggers as took af 8weeks to turn up,our bodies dont play along sometimes!
> klemon hows your gadget?worth the pennies :D
> Manny how you doing today?
> kelly hope your ok?
> any news from sweetz
> xxx

dunno about gadget yet...... we're just doing the deed until it says otherwise!!!! he he! how are u doing today, has it sunk in yet? x


----------



## cathgibbs

klemoncake said:


> ahhh don't be silly, thats what we are all here for! I'm the same, i actually go nuts in the 2ww - I've had preg tests hidden in the car so hubby won't know i do them every day!!:wacko:
> 
> i feel like i have finally chilled out a bit now about it all (although day 11 so that will prob change after ov). can u do something to distract yourself while waiting for af? (i know its always on your mind whatever u do, but something nice at weekend may help!?) :hugs: xx

hahaha in the car is a good one! i hide them in my handbag and in the kitchen draw full of teatowels! the things we do eh? its asthough after OV every woman on here just goes into overdrive counting down the days i love it!! 

im not sure when AF will suprise me, its 4 weeks 2m since MC so im hoping its soon. on the weekends im not so bad, its during the week in work as my job isnt very busy so im sat here bored with the internet infront of, so bad :-( xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath - I tried so hard to work out my Ov cycle after the first loss in Jan and I was all over the place. In the end I just made the decision in my head that I didn't OV that month - it seemed easier to deal with than the thought that I had OVed and missed it. Also just think that if the docs are right in telling you to wait one cycle, then you are (inadvertently) doing the right thing.

I know about the stress. When I was waiting to OV just before we got pregnant this last time, I worked myself into such a state that I ended up having breathing difficulties and DH had to take me to the ER!


----------



## cathgibbs

mannymoo said:


> Cath - I tried so hard to work out my Ov cycle after the first loss in Jan and I was all over the place. In the end I just made the decision in my head that I didn't OV that month - it seemed easier to deal with than the thought that I had OVed and missed it. Also just think that if the docs are right in telling you to wait one cycle, then you are (inadvertently) doing the right thing.
> 
> I know about the stress. When I was waiting to OV just before we got pregnant this last time, I worked myself into such a state that I ended up having breathing difficulties and DH had to take me to the ER!

Oh my god hun!! you sounded like you got yourself in a right old state you poor thing!!!! I can understand how it happened tho, after a MC you feel like your baby was just snatched away from you and your desperate to get it back so are determined to get pregnant again.

Iv decided im not gonna stress now, im being very silly about it all, im just waiting for the old witch to pay me a visit then start all over again....not stressing about it tho  xxx


----------



## KatM83

Not stressing about it works i think!! I dont think the opks help they get me majorly wound up!! 
klemon cant believe you have them in your car!!!!! :D
Errrm dont know really, i have one more test at home im dying to use!! Got really a twingy left ovary and nothing else, last time i was really really crampy xx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh it does Kat, it worked last time for me and it was such a shock when i done the test as i really werent expecting it cause my periods are often a day or two late!! i dont use opks either they would fry my head and the men in white coats would end up collecting me!

when you gonna use the test? xxx


----------



## KatM83

Prob tomo :haha: I am NOT using the cb digi tests this time for conception cause i got really upset about them last time xx


----------



## Kelly9

I was 12dpo yesterday and neg at 13dpo on a cheapie today so no it's not to early. I'm not pregnant. Don't have a date for af since I am on progesterone and my official clinic test isn't till wednesday so I'd say I'll see her sometime after wednesday. Getting a heavy achy feeling down there so hopefully she doesn't show sooner cause I need her to show up as late in may as possible to time the next cycle right (if we're okayed) with my trip back home.


----------



## KatM83

Im so sorry kelly.. What will happen next?


----------



## Kelly9

hopefully the clinic will frigging call me back so I can figure out if I'm all set to start this cycle but so far apparently I'm not important enough.

I have a beta tomorrow so if it's neg I'm going to call the clinic and let them know for sure then demand they call me back since my doctor okayed me starting a fresh cycle right away since my husband and I will be moving in a few months. I just hope they honour it.


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry Kelly. This must be really hard on you. Hoping AF will keep away for a while. If you try again this cycle, will you start from scratch or still with frozen embies? Hope you hear from the clinic soon. X


----------



## Kelly9

We've decided to do a fresh cycle cause it gives us better chances and we most likely won't have time to do another fresh or frozen after this next one so we really need it to work otherwise who knows when I'll be pregnant again. 

I wonder if I'll have to wait for my beta results till monday or if I can get them saturday.


----------



## mannymoo

Where I go, they're able to give me my beta results in a couple of hour. I'm sure if you explain how important it is, they can make a plan and get them to you asap. Let us know what happens.

FMS nothing new. Bleeding has pretty much stopped. Waiting has started... Ho hum! Feel like I've spent the last six months waiting for one thing or another...


----------



## KatM83

Hope you get somewhere with them today kelly, keep us posted.
Whats your plans then Manny? Did you find out about getting tests done?


----------



## klemoncake

Oh kelly i am so sorry hun, hope you are ok. really hope they get things sorted a bit better and you get the result tomo..

manny i hear ya!! literally waiting all the time!! I'm waiting to ov and trying to BD lots while also trying to be serene and non stressy!!glad the bleeding is stopping for you, that was one of the worst parts for me. xx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon when do you expect to O? Is it quite regular for you?

Kat we hope to jump straight back into it and not wait at all this time. I'm planning on doing a test tomorrow morning and hoping that it will already be negative. Then I will stock up on OPKs and start the BDing. Hope to join you on that side of the fence asap! I've got appointment on Thursday to check that everything has passed and also start some blood work and initial tests. If doctor STRONGLY recommends waiting, we will consider it but otherwise we are officially TTC once again! Have you made an appointment yet?


----------



## klemoncake

no not really, since mc has been later than before anything from day 16 to 21, but always start early in case it goes back to like it was before..but the monitor tells me its high fertility so hoping to get peak(which equates to lh surge on opk) soon. who knows!!!


----------



## KatM83

Yea im hoping for bfps soon for you ladies! Got appointment this aft, took last test this morn to make doubly sure :D xx


----------



## cathgibbs

KatM83 said:


> Yea im hoping for bfps soon for you ladies! Got appointment this aft, took last test this morn to make doubly sure :D xx

ooohhhh its all exciting! xxx


----------



## klemoncake

KatM83 said:


> Yea im hoping for bfps soon for you ladies! Got appointment this aft, took last test this morn to make doubly sure :D xx

yey!!! xx


----------



## KatM83

Might sink in a bit more after been, though this doc is the one that says i shouldnt have any need for an early scan!!xx


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck Kat. Hope your numbers are nice and high. And if the doc says NO to an early scan, just turn on the tears. It seems to work :)


----------



## KatM83

They dont take any bloods, its just a guessing game till scan really.. At midwife Thurs 24think im going to try get a scan at 8weeks?xx


----------



## Kelly9

Kat don't know if I said it but congrats. Been wrapped up in my own let downs lately.


----------



## Kelly9

Story of my life is waiting. Should get results tomorrow if I remember to call, I'm at work all day so we'll see. They're going to be neg, I know my body and how it usually feels and I know I'm not pregnant.


----------



## KatM83

Thanks Kelly, feel a bit guilty on you :( hope your doing ok xx


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly, if you don't mind me asking, what is the reason for IVF? I know you mentioned that your son was natural conception. How long had you been TTC before he came along? Hope your feeling a bit better now and ready to try again asap? X


----------



## Kelly9

Don't feel bad kat, I may just not talk about the pregnancy talk so much or comment on it so don't let that bug you. Just need to pick myself up a bit.

My son was natural but he took 18 long months (or 16 cycles) of trying and timing sex at the perfect time each month. My husband has moderate male factor infertility, low counts, low morphology and not such great swimmers, he's not destitute but it's definitely impacted our ability to conceive. We tried for almost a year after our son before doing IVF but then decided to go ahead with it cause I didn't want my kids far apart, we got pregnant which would have put them 22 month apart which was perfect but then we lost her. Then if this had of worked they would have been 2.5 years apart, now we're getting close to 3 years apart if our next cycle works, I never dreamed my kids would be so far apart. We were going to wait a bit longer for our third child but now I think we'll get right back to trying once we've had our second unless we get twins. Life just really sucks as of late, I honestly don't think I have ever been this low, I wish I was comatose from dec through till now.


----------



## KatM83

:hugs: xx


----------



## klemoncake

so sorry kelly:hugs:
having tried for a yr now, i can understand a bit of how you have been feeling. the constant waiting and disappointment does get to you. I've had to completely change my lifestyle as i was getting really low - hence the dog-as a bit of a distraction, and int he process of cutting my job to part time. anyway, always here if you want to chat/cry etc. xxx
still waiting to ov, day 14 now, so we are still DTD every day! (getting totally bored now of it!) have u started yet manny?


----------



## cathgibbs

took 3 tests yesterday 2 were + one were - and had AF today..........damn Evaps!!!!!! xx


----------



## KatM83

cathgibbs said:


> took 3 tests yesterday 2 were + one were - and had AF today..........damn Evaps!!!!!! xx

Boooooo :( xx


----------



## KatM83

When will you get pup klemon? My friends dog had her pups on Weds, i saw 2 being born :) I dont know if we will get one now though will have to see xx


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry cath. Hope this is your month. Kelly hope you heard from clinic. Lemon hope u Ov soon. And kat hope you feeling ok.

My bleeding stopped but then yesterday started again. So done with this now. Might need to look into booking a holiday. It seemed to help last time :(


----------



## KatM83

Oh no thats rubbish :( have you had follow up scan?


----------



## klemoncake

Oh rubbish manny-is that what happened last time? 
Sorry about af cath, evaps are the worst thing. At least u know one way now. 
Puppys only just been born so not coming home till end june...so gotta concentrate on ttc till then! Get one anyway kat!!!!!! Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks guys. Follow up scan is on Thursday. Will hopefully know more then. It's also mothers day here today which has been rough. Glad it's over. Let's hope it's a good week for everyone. X


----------



## KatM83

hehe i have a feeling i will end up with one :D
Hopefully will know more on Thurs Manny, is it heavy?


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep, i am quite glad shes here, i know my body is getting back to normal aswell as AF arrived 4w2days after MC xxxx


----------



## klemoncake

Yay! Got a peak on my monitor today, and did an opk and got a smiley face too! really hope this is the mont , we've DTD for the last 5 nights, so a few mre to go and we're pretty well covered. fx!!

hop everyone else is ok?? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

FX that you catch the egg hun!!

might sound like a silly Question, iv just ordered some OPKs off the net, how do i use them, as in if i get a faint line does that mean D2D or will it just be dark positive?? xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Yeah think with the double line ones you are looking for a strong line for your pos.its meant to be pos for the lh surge 24-48 hrs before u ov so when u get it u should BD!! i used to get faint lines for a few days before as well. i use the digi ones now but they are quite expensive. x


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh right so when their faint it means the egg will be releasing soon but when its as dark as the CLine, get to bed lol? i dont want to buy anything too expensive yet as its my first month of using stuff! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Go Lemon! Woohooo!

Cath - I get a faint second line all month long. It doesn't mean anything. You need to look out for the second line being as dark as or darker then the control line. I get so fed up with them that I've now decided the smiley face ones are the way to go. Hope that helps. Good luck!

Still bleeding here. Sooooo frustrating. Its now been 11 days. Can't wait for thursday to find out whats happening.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, this will be my first time using them as we never wanted to use anything but its getting me down now not being pregnant so OH has suggested using OPKs and dtd every day during my fertile days whereas we were doing it every other day..............wonder why he suggested doing it every day lol!

xxx


----------



## KatM83

Yey klemon get on it :) hope this is your month!!!
Cath good luck with the opks 
Manny hope Thurs comes quick for you, maybe it would have stopped by then
Hope you all doing ok, hoping for good news from you soon xx


----------



## klemoncake

i like the smiley face ones manny - that way you don't have to worry about how strong the lines are! i do enough of that when preggars testing!! i hope your scan is ok and the bleeding stops soon xxx

BD every day during fertile time is a good shout cath, at least that way you know you are covered.


----------



## mannymoo

How are you doing kat? Do you feel any different?


----------



## KatM83

mannymoo said:


> How are you doing kat? Do you feel any different?

Hey not really! Not even got sore boobs...really poorly today though,been sleeping on and off all morning which isnt like me, got work at 4 so gotta try make mysel feel normal!
how are you?


----------



## mannymoo

I'm scared to mention it because the last time I said anything I was wrong but.... I think the bleeding has stopped! Hooray!


----------



## KatM83

:) yey hope it stays away this time!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Opks arrived yay! Starting to use them already lol Xxx just incase I ov early Xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Oh that's good manny- fx will stay away. 
I was shattered all the time when preggars-its a nice excuse to be lazy!
I think I'm now in 2ww-let the madness begin!!! Iv not bought any preg tests, am gonna try not to go mad and test early....
I bet I crack by a week!!! X


----------



## KatM83

How exciting..hope this is your month!!xx


----------



## klemoncake

what do u think cath of the opks? 

good luck with your scan tomo manny, hope alls ok and bleeding hasn't come back. :hugs:

kelly......how are u doing??xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I love them hun lol cause I'm a poas addict its quite fun,just good I ov this month! Xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Yeah me too!! So looking at your ticker, you'll be testing to ov, when I'm testing for pregs!! So at least we can poas together-unless I crack early!! X


----------



## cathgibbs

ooohhhhhhh fingers crossed we will both get our Pos then! me to OV and you for a baby!! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies - hope you are all well? Just wanted to update you after my scan today. All looks good and my uterus is clear as can be. He took blood to test for thyroid and clotting and has prescribed baby aspirin as a precaution which I need to start taking immediately. I asked him about trying again straight away befor waiting for a normal cycle and he said that if your uterus is clear (which it is) there is no medical reason to wait - which I thought was quite interesting. Turns out I was wrong about the bleeding. It hasn't stopped but now only seems to happen in the evenings. Weird!?
So we get test results tomorrow and then definitely back to TTC. I will hopefully ovulate sometime next week. DH is off to Zimbabwe at the end of next week so as long is its before then or after he gets backs.

Any news from anyone else?


----------



## KatM83

That good Manny, hope you ov before hubby goes away
How is everyone? Klemon when are you testing??
xx


----------



## klemoncake

oh that is good news manny:thumb up: lets hope u catch straight away xx how are u feeling about it all now? u seem to be very brave hun:hugs:

why is your status lonely Kat?? how is everything going? any symptoms?

so, i saw GP today and he is sending off the referral. will take about 6-8 weeks for appt anyways, but at least i feel like something will happen. i think at the first appt it will just be repeating bloods and sperm test etc, which have all been ok so far. I'm trying not to think about testing, and haven't bought any tests yet. last time counting down the days really drove me mad so I'm just seeing how things go and hoping really hard. bit worried as temps haven't gon e massively up yet after ov, but i did have all the signs of ov, so hoping i did anyway. we have literally did for 10 days straight so I'm really hoping it wasn't all for nothing (its really starting to wear us down now, having to get it on on demand!!). x


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon I really hope you don't need your referral appointment. Your last conception was natural, wasn't it? What day are you on now? Are you going to test at all or just wait and see if AF shows up?

Kat how you feeling? I bet time is going soooo slowly waiting for the 8 week mark.

I just did an opk and it was positive but think my hormones are all over the show. Weird though because hpt is back to bfn. I have no other symptoms of Ov so think my body is just playing tricks on me. But might just dtd in case!


----------



## KatM83

Definitely dtd anyway :D Yep its really dragging,at midwife next Thurs and going to try get an early scan for the week after.
i just feel lonely at the moment, cause not told anyone and me and oh have had no time together I'm just at work alllll the time so am tired and it just doesn't feel real and iv'e been ill and feel all emotional..haha bit of a rant there. Not really any symptoms no..just want something! but spose not been great anyway so maybe haven't noticed.
Really hope will be getting good news from you guys soon
klemon fingers crossed you will get caught before referral xxx


----------



## klemoncake

ahhhhh kat:hugs:
get better soon hun, its prob all the hormones too making u emotional and tired. i expect u just want the first trimester to go quickly so u can relax..

manny, def dtd. :haha: bodies are so weird after mc, who knows maybe u are gonna ov. better to be covered and have some spermies ready!!! lots of people do get preggars straight away.
am day 3po today, so if i do crack will try and hold out till day 12ish......but I've said that before and gone poas mad by day 8!

am seriously annoyed today, my friend came over last night, its her wedding in sept and i really wanted to be preggars by then. anyway her sis is 10 weeks pregs, so gonna be showing by the wedding:cry: she was married like 3 months after me, and was only ttc for 2 months...ffs!!!! just want to be pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!! (rant over!)


----------



## klemoncake

cathgibbs said:


> ooohhhhhhh fingers crossed we will both get our Pos then! me to OV and you for a baby!! xxx


any sign of anything happening yet cath? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Nothing yet hun, OPK was more noticeable yesterday than Wednesdays but iv got another 4 hours before i can test again but me and oh arent getting on right now so i dont know if its any point in even testing xxx


----------



## klemoncake

oh no:hugs: hope u make up soon xx


----------



## KatM83

Thanks hun :) i just want to get sorted with the midwife next week. Sorry about your crappy news today, that really sucks but hopefully you will be preggers by then too :)
Cant wait till your teating time :)
Cath its horrible when you fall out and its the last thing you feel like doing, hope you make up soon xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks girls,we are back speaking now but I feel like he thinks I'm trying too hard to get pregnant,don't know what to do :-( xxx


----------



## klemoncake

I don't think that boys have that maternal craving thing that us girlies do, they never completely get it. U can't try too hard, can u!!! 
Did u do another opk manny?


----------



## KatM83

That ment to say testing not teating!!! :haha:


----------



## mannymoo

Hope you all having a good weekend. I am so confused. Cheapie opks keep showing two strong lines, digital opk is neg, preg test is completely neg now, temp is normal (although I'm not very good at temping yet, and no EWCM so I don't really think anything is happening. Missed dtd on Thursday and Friday (dh went out with his mates on Thursday and was then hung over on friday!!!) so only dtd yesterday. Not hopeful though. Maybe I will still ovulate before AF shows. Who knows?!?

How you all feeling? Lemon anything different? Kat have you told anyone yet? Cath what's happening with you?


----------



## KatM83

How annoying that they are different results! I didn't have any ewcm either though.
I told the lass i train with as need to tone things down a bit and also my bestie as we were ment to go to alton towers but thats it, no parents know yet. I'm surprised my mum hasn't guessed though as she knew i was waiting to come on and knows i haven't!


----------



## mannymoo

I think mothers know these things even without us telling them. Are you going to wait until the 8 week scan to tell them officially?
Anyone heard anything from Kelly? Wondering if she was cleared to try again this cycle?


----------



## KatM83

I dont know where shes gone :(
If i manage to get an 8week scan and it shows all ok we will prob tell parents then xx


----------



## klemoncake

how weird that u got a neg on digital:shrug:
at least u done it once hun, wasn't it only one time last time?? i seem to get random ewcm that doesn't tally with pains/opks/temps so don't worry about that!

i bet your mum does know kat, she's prob just waiting for u to say it! how are u gonna g about getting the scan?is it thru midwife?? 

haven't seen anything from kelly either, hope she's not too sad:cry: xxx

i am going mental already. please tell me NOT to poas. got none in the house, but having massive urges to go and get them!!! ahhhhh, only day 5po!! literally NO symptoms though......maybe ill get a test for later in week?!?! x


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon, I'm the wrong person to convince you not to test. I would be out at the store getting a test as I type. I too am a poas-aholic! Although 5dpo may be a little too early. Try get to at least 10 days. Good luck waiting!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm here, needed a break, still may need some more time. No news yet just waiting. The witch just left.


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome back Kelly. Hope you feeling a bit better. I always think that when you're having a crappy time, best stay among people who have also been through / going through crappy times. So stick with us! I really do believe we will all have our babies one day soon and I also believe that the hard time we went through to get them will make us better parents. Wow - that's all very philosophical for 6:30 on a Monday morning... Hope you all have good weeks.


----------



## klemoncake

kelly:hugs: glad your still here hun xxxxx

I've cracked:wacko: :wacko: I've ordered some frer, digi and ic on amazon. oh dear.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hiya ladies,

iv had a nightmare of a weekend :-( me and OH argued on Saturday then made up then went up the pub for a few drinks and my pregnant friend came up, shes about 8 weeks and im finding it hard, im soooo happy for them both but finding it hard to talk about baby stuff with her. OHs mothers friend came up to me so happy saying ohhhhh i hear congrats are in order so understandably i was upset as i had to tell her and because i was feeling a bit down we left. i txt pg friend yest morning at 9am to say sorry if i was a bit off xxx and she replied 12 hours later saying 'no probs' so i told her exactly how i feel and then she txt back saying 'why cant you just be happy for me!!' i just let rip on her then telling her how hard im finding it etc so its safe to say we are no longer friends but im not too concerned as shes not my friend really shes ohs friends gf. just feel real shitty today xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh Cath - sorry it was a bad day. I hate days like that - they sneak up out of nowhere! Hope today is better.
Lemon when do you get your tests? Still going to try wait?
I got all my blood work back and all normal. Not sure if I'm happy or sad. Was hoping for some answers but I guess at least I'm healthy!


----------



## klemoncake

so do u still have to take the aspirin and stuff then? 

cath -:hugs: it is soooo rubbish when someone u know gets pg. it just seems so unfair. and people who haven't had losses can never really get it. when I'm sad, people say all the time to me "miscarriage is common", and basically get over it already. makes it all worse. u don't need friends like that. xxxx

get the tests in a few days i think, post depending. really want to wait till day 12 but i just don't think ill be able to. :wacko: get my exam results later in the week, which i have defo failed so if no bfp, its gonnna be a very bad month. poor dh is dreading the weekend. on the plus side, we saw our puppy on sat and are picking her up early june!! woo hoo!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you girls, i know, iv blocked her out of my life now as much as im happy for them both, i dont want to hear about her for the time being as she has really really made me so angry, never mind! OPKs starting to get darker so iv ordered OH to the bedroom to wait until i get home from work lol! xxx


----------



## KatM83

Hope things get better soon kelly xx
Klemon, im too excited to tell you not to poas, i want you to get your BFP :D defo wait a lil bit longer though.
Ah Cath you can do without 'friends' like that did she know about your loss cause if so she should totally understand! Great news on the opks!!
Manny its so frustrating isn't it, where are you upto on your cycle now? Has the bleeding stopped?
xxx


----------



## KatM83

ps Yey for the puppy!!! Are you getting a boy or girl? Im undecided on getting a pup from my friend, only cause im thinking will have so much going on if this bean sticks and then with the wedding but ive had cuddles with the one i want and i already love him hahaha


----------



## klemoncake

yes that wd be a lot on your plate!! we're getting a little girl - when she's home ill put up some piccies!! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh she knew kat,when we told her I was pregnant the most she could say was Congrats,couldnt even look at me and when I mc she txt me a week later saying how sorry she was,I understand its difficult for people to think what to say but even if she txt me a few xxx it would mean a lot. never mind,she's old news now xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'll never leave for good so don't worry about that. I'm a lifer on bnb I think lol. Though I guess lately I've found it easy to stay away.

The 3 other friends of mine that were due around me are starting to have their kids, one has been born and I can't bring myself to talk to them or go see the baby. I'm just thankful they had a boy, makes it a little easier. One of my friends who is due 4 days before me doesn't know what she is having and they decided to name the baby Hannah if it's a girl so thats going to be a nightmare for me I think if she does have a girl. And the third friend is having a boy but I'm not very close with her so that one shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## KatM83

Thats a bit insensitive isnt it, I hope she has a boy for your sake. How you doing? Any developments?
I get it Cath i didnt want to talk to anyone after mc but my friends all let me know they were there, shes well rid of :) xxx


----------



## klemoncake

thats actually quite cruel.. i hope its a boy too. 
seriously, wtf is it with other women all being pregnant at the moment!! grr! (obv not you kat -xx)

2ww is driving me mad. am in foul mood.:growlmad:


----------



## Kelly9

They had picked the name before my Hannah had passed away, I guess it was the only girl name they could agree on. Her husband has 2 boys from another marriage so I know they want a girl very badly, I feel guilty wishing a boy on them I just want them to choose a different name. 

Nothing going on with me, still waiting. We'll try naturally this cycle if I'm not still messed up. My temps are still higher then where they should be for after my period so I'm not hopeful.


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - nearly testing time! Have you cracked yet and done a sneaky one?
Kelly - do you think that your friend might reconsider given your situation? I also hope she has a boy! Good luck for the natural cycle. Is there a possibility that you would be more fertile after going through all the treatment?
Cath and Kat hope you're both good? Nearly Ov time for you Cath? How those OPKS going?

I'm not sure where I am in my cycle. Don't think I did Ov last weekend because the cheap tests are still positive. I think its just hormones all over the show. Still doing OPKS daily to try work out where I am. Don't know what will come first - Ov or AF. Its a waiting game.... Feeling ok about it though (for today anyway :) Trying to temp but I'm not very good at it. And its so cold here at the moment - my thermometer is always freezing so I'm sure that doesn't help. Am I looking for a dip or a rise?

Pregnant women everywhere! Cant wait for us to join them all again!
xx


----------



## cathgibbs

hi hun, im good thanks, iv my cycle is back to normal i should be ov this week but i just dont bloody know lol OPKs are not getting any darker but im having major EWCM, twinges and TMI dairrhea which I get when AF is here and i think i used to get it when i used to OV before i got preg.just dont bloody know lol!

Sorry i cant shed o light on your question hun im a bit hopeless with charting etc, i can just about use OPKs lol! hope your ok tho xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Why is your thermometer freezing?? Its like 26 degrees here!!! So yes, you are looking for a rise by at least .3 after ovulation, and that supposedly means ov has occored. Mine are all over the place this month!! 
Am having a horrid horrid week. Dh went mad last n ight-told me to stop coming on here, that I was too obsessed with having a baby and that we should stop and it wasn't a priority to him at the moment. I'm literally spacking out now, I don't think I can cope with much more! Also did a test and bfn. Am sad. 
How's everyone else?? Xx
Sorry for depression!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh hun :-( i know what you mean OH says for me to stop comin on here, no, it makes me feel better when im on here! knowing the majority of women have gone through the same!!

its 29 here in Wales today hun! sweltering in an office with no air con!! got friday off work and im ready to sunbathe lol xx


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry your DH is being difficult. It always makes things harder. I think mine is so pleased to have you lot to talk too - it means that he isn't subject to my constant baby planning banter! Its hard for them because they have no clue what we're going through. They just handle things differently.

So with temping, you only know AFTER ovulating? 

Our days are lovely - about 23 degrees which isn't bad for nearly the middle of winter. But it drops to about 4 degrees overnight which is freezing. And houses in South Africa are not geared up to the cold! On the up side, our winter is only about 3 months long so I really can't complain.


----------



## klemoncake

29 in wales!! blimey, i thought it was the south that was hot!!:wink wink:

so with temping -it will only show that u have ovulated, not predict when you will. in theory its meant to stay up from the moment you ovulate if you are pregs. mine normally dips right back down a day before af. sometimes you get a dip in the middle too, which can or may not be a implantation dip, but i don't think thats too reliable a sign. ill try and link up my chart so you can see. x


----------



## klemoncake

ok try this link to my chart - see how it goes up after ovulation, but to be honest i use it in conjunction with the ewcm/opks/monitor/symptoms etc.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=114517


----------



## cathgibbs

So my BIL says hun,I kinda believe him,I burnt my arms and chest lunchtime and iv only been home from work an hour and my clothes are drying lovely on the line,ready for second load to go on,loving this heat,my boss is 6 months preg and sh absolutely hates it poor thing! Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Only opks can give you a heads up to impending ovulation.

Cath I'd love 29 here! We had some beautiful weather a few days ago but today is cold and wet. I noticed you lost your lo on friday the 13th, was it Jan or April? We lost our little girl Jan friday 13th. What a crappy coincidence. 

My temps are still on the higher side, and the last 3 days they have been the same with two different thermometers, something that I don't think has ever happened to me. Oh well. Opks soon. 

My son is still quiet sick, he has croup, we ended up at emerge in our town for 4 hours, they gave him a steroid and it helped with his breathing then after that they gave him something for his fever and it helped. He's still not eating or sleeping well though so I'm exhausted.


----------



## KatM83

hey ladies, hope you all ok.
Kelly hope your son gets better soon!
Klemon any more testing? how many dpo are you now?
I got my early scan for next Weds am pretty nervous already!
I dont like being on this side without all you ladies with me :( am praying for good news from you all soon xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Kelly9 said:


> Only opks can give you a heads up to impending ovulation.
> 
> Cath I'd love 29 here! We had some beautiful weather a few days ago but today is cold and wet. I noticed you lost your lo on friday the 13th, was it Jan or April? We lost our little girl Jan friday 13th. What a crappy coincidence.
> 
> it was lovely, another beautiful day again,i have tomorrow off work and intend on sunabthing all day!! Fear not the wind and rain is returning next week so if that makes you feel better just keep thinking of that  it was Friday 13th in April hun, glad it wasnt janary as thats my dads birthday. Awww sorry to hear that hun, its such a horrible day to mc isnt it, im not superstitious at all but i am now! are you? xx
> 
> 
> 
> KatM83 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, hope you all ok.
> Kelly hope your son gets better soon!
> Klemon any more testing? how many dpo are you now?
> I got my early scan for next Weds am pretty nervous already!
> I dont like being on this side without all you ladies with me :( am praying for good news from you all soon xxx
> 
> FX we wont be long hun!! awwww dont be nervous hun im sure everything will be fine xxxClick to expand...


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not superstitious either and I'm not now but I will always hate that day and I think the friday the 13th part just makes me hate it more. 

Good news though, I am starting my fresh ICSI cycle this cycle. I start my injections june 6th with egg retrieval (aka ovulation) july 3/4. I hope to be joining you soon enough Kat.


----------



## cathgibbs

There's another Friday 13th in august I think so I hope to god if I get my bfp I won't be getting a scan it anything on that date! Fx that works for you hun xxx


----------



## Kelly9

You can always tell them you can't cause you're busy that day. I may very well have a scan then, if this cycle works I'll get a bfp around the 20th of July so that would put me at about 8 weeks around then. I wouldn't take a scan then either.


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly that's great news! And hopefully this will be it. When do you move? When are you due to Ov and try naturally? Isn't that quite soon?
And great news Kat that you have an early scan.
Thanks for the info Lemon. Still no change to my temp here. Still waiting for something to happen.... Cath - any signs of ovulation?


----------



## cathgibbs

Good thinking Kelly, then again i might just put what happened to the back of mind, what are the odds of having bad news on that date again??

Mannymoo - no signs, i dont think lol EWCM is starting to dry up which is a sign i think lol, just done a OPK with FMU as im out for the day - sunbathing  and it was darker than yesterdays, not quite pos but still darker! we dtd last night, the night before and the night before, hoping to do it again tonight! xxx


----------



## klemoncake

oh that is good news Kelly, July doesn't seem so far away. lets hope u can join Kat, this thread needs some more happy news:flower:

Cath, I can't make your pic bigger but can see the lines so sounds like your covering ov well! enjoy the sun today, I'm off too, so gonna try and get outside for a bit!

Good news with scan Kat, i don't think they will do them down here early unless you've had bleeding etc so you did really well to get one. 

Manny, what CD are u on now? xx

Im trying NOT to test today as did another one test and bfn. Do feel very PMSy though:cry:


----------



## klemoncake

thats meant to say yesterday, not test, stupid computer!!


----------



## mannymoo

Oh no Lemon - but PMSy could also be pregnant-y. Well done for not testing today. Once you make it to this late in the day, there isn't point testing until tomorrow anyway.

If I take day of mc as CD1, I am on CD22 today and still no sign of Ov. Feeling a bit PMSy myself so might get AF before Ov which is also ok. After first mc I got a pos opk on CD23 so I guess there is still a bit of hope for this cycle. We've been BDing every 2-3 days anyway.

Hope you all have fab weekends! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Done another test and def positive,I'm glad as we've been bding every day this week! Gonna bd tonight and tomorrow and maybe Sunday lol......https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=27229 oh and sunbathing went a bit bad.....I'm officially a lobster,just sprayed the hose pipe on me this weather is intense! Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray Cath - have a fun weekend ;)


----------



## Kelly9

I won't be trying naturally now as there's not enough time, they put me on bcp's for 2 weeks then I start my down regging meds, so I've already started my treatment technically. 

Hopefully the odds are low cath. 

Feeling icky, heartburn for days now, sciatica and the bcp's will make me feel pukey in the next day or so. Ugh. 

Little boy still sickly, had to make another trip to emerge to get more steroids. I think he's on the mend now, breathing is easier but he's still not himself.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hope you feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Have fun trying to catch the egg cath. I'm a little sad we won't get a go naturally this cycle but it's worth it.


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly love the new profile pic.


----------



## KatM83

nooo klemon i hope the witch stays away!
Hope everyone else doing ok,Im keeping everything crossed for you all this cycle xxx


----------



## klemoncake

ahh kelly, your profile pic is sooo cute!! xx


----------



## KatM83

klemoncake said:


> oh that is good news Kelly, July doesn't seem so far away. lets hope u can join Kat, this thread needs some more happy news:flower:
> 
> Cath, I can't make your pic bigger but can see the lines so sounds like your covering ov well! enjoy the sun today, I'm off too, so gonna try and get outside for a bit!
> 
> Good news with scan Kat, i don't think they will do them down here early unless you've had bleeding etc so you did really well to get one.
> 
> Manny, what CD are u on now? xx
> 
> Im trying NOT to test today as did another one test and bfn. Do feel very PMSy though:cry:

Yea i was expecting a battle but i just said that i was wondering if would get one after 3 losses as used to get them even after one and she said i was justified asking but if they were funny bout it she would get a docs referral but they didnt say owt xx


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks, I love the pic, we just took it the other day before he got sick. 

Kat, so you don't have a scan date.


----------



## KatM83

Yes Its Weds at 10.20, Its a bit waffled that last post, They didnt even question it which was good x


----------



## cathgibbs

Girls,has anyone who use opks had a pos then neg then 2 days later a pos.......so confused


----------



## klemoncake

Thatsa really good kat, u did well!!! Has ur mum guessed yet?? 

Cath- not had that no hun, maybe middle one was dodgy?? I normally get 2-3 positives in a row tho so I wd just ignore middle one and carry on with the bd.. Xx


----------



## KatM83

I've managed to avoid the subject with her haha...will probably tell our parents if all goes well with scan on Weds :) xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi all. I'm now on cd25 and still no signs of Ov. Getting really frustrated. Did any of you wait this long after your losses? I'm really starting to lose hope for this cycle :(


----------



## klemoncake

it was defo longer, and cycles have stayed a little longer even now manny. hope it happens soon though xxx


----------



## Kelly9

What time did you do them at cath? I've gotten positives just after lunch then did another at dinner time to have it neg then to get a positive at lunch again the next day. Thats why you're suppose to do them between 1-4pm.


----------



## cathgibbs

I was doing them at 11am and 2pm but my 2pm ones were always light so i stuck to my 11am ones. i have def OV as the pains i have had last night and today were ov pains so fingers crossed  xxx


----------



## klemoncake

bfn and massive temp drop today.:witch: will come tonight/tomo then. 

just took a really sad call from dh. we really thought this was the month. he's always been the strong one, and seeing him now feel like i feel every month is pretty heartbreaking. don't even know what to do anymore, theres nothing more to try.


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh hun :hugs: we often think that the men are ok but sometimes it scares them more than us....hope your both ok xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry Lemon. Hope you both alright. Don't lose hope. It will happen. xx


----------



## KatM83

oh im sorry klemon :hugs: i thought this would be your month aswell, whats happening with the docs?xxxx


----------



## zoii

Yes it is normal with much heavy bleeding in CD 2. But i will not any take any test. I will wait more.


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry Klemon

My friend had a girl yesterday and named her Hannah. Feels like my hearts been ripped out all over again. It's just not fair.


----------



## mannymoo

Very sad to hear she had a girl and went ahead with calling her Hannah. This must be terribly hard for you. Thinking of you lots. x


----------



## KatM83

:( sorry Kelly xx


----------



## Kelly9

It sucks it hurts more then I thought it would. I'll just have to make sure I don't see her to avoid the meltdown that I know will come if I do. Maybe once I'm pregnant it won't bother me so much.


----------



## KatM83

I cant believe someone would do that to a friend to be honest xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies, just joining you all :)...

I'm on CD32 :(... My cycles before I got pregnant were 29 days, so technically I'm late... But probs not because it's the cycle after MC blurghhh


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you done any more tests recently hun


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I tested this morning and got this... So it's gone low again :coffee: can't wait till it just buggers off and then af comes, so we can start a fresh x
 



Attached Files:







20e7a537.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cathgibbs

Hopefully you won't be long hun,I was 3days late after mc xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I'm already 3 days late today :(...


----------



## Kelly9

babee bugs did you take that hpt today? You shouldn't still be having positive hpts this long after mc'ing, are you sure you're not pregnant again? I lost my girl Hannah at 18 weeks and by cd 18 my hcg was down to 18 and my period came exactly 5 weeks from the day a delivered her and I did ovulate. 

Kat she's not a very close friend, we have a lot of friends in common so we see each other at events and gatherings etc. But it still hurts.


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome to the group Babee Bugs! Sorry you're going through this. I'm in a similar situation. CD25 today for me (after a mc at 11weeks - second one this year) and I still haven't ovulated. Not sure what is going on. I normally Ov on CD14 and my cycle (pre-mcs) was always 28 days. Its such a waiting game but feel free to wait here with us! I do agree with Kelly - your test should be negative by now. Mine was back to neg exacty 14 days after the mc. Have you had any bloods done or a follow up scan? Would be wonderful if you are preg again.

A question for the ladies that temp - for the past 10 days or so, my temp has been a consistent 36.3. This morning it was 36.7. Does this mean anything? I've been doing my OPKs religiously and I am getting negatives. I normally get a faint second line all month long but at the moment, I'm not even getting that so I really doubt I have ovulated. Is it possible to Ov with a negative OPK (and with no ewcm)? Or could this temp shift be from something else? Any advice would be great! Thanks ladies. x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I did go to the doctors last week, regarding my tests... But there got fainter, so I didn't go back for blood tests..

It will be 5 weeks on Friday since the d&c... And I did a test today and it's still positive... Very faint, but still there... I'm soo frustrated now.

I don't know what to do?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh you had a D&C! explains a lot, my MC was natural, AF came exactly 30 days after first day of blled or 26 days after the last day of bleed, my friend had a MMC 2 and a half weeks before me, and her AF arrived a day before mine did so she waited nearly 8 weeks for hers, it will happen love but if you have had a D&C it can take up to 12 weeks for it to arrive, if you get another pos test go back def! xxx


----------



## klemoncake

mannymoo said:


> Welcome to the group Babee Bugs! Sorry you're going through this. I'm in a similar situation. CD25 today for me (after a mc at 11weeks - second one this year) and I still haven't ovulated. Not sure what is going on. I normally Ov on CD14 and my cycle (pre-mcs) was always 28 days. Its such a waiting game but feel free to wait here with us! I do agree with Kelly - your test should be negative by now. Mine was back to neg exacty 14 days after the mc. Have you had any bloods done or a follow up scan? Would be wonderful if you are preg again.
> 
> A question for the ladies that temp - for the past 10 days or so, my temp has been a consistent 36.3. This morning it was 36.7. Does this mean anything? I've been doing my OPKs religiously and I am getting negatives. I normally get a faint second line all month long but at the moment, I'm not even getting that so I really doubt I have ovulated. Is it possible to Ov with a negative OPK (and with no ewcm)? Or could this temp shift be from something else? Any advice would be great! Thanks ladies. x

do you temp same time every day manny? i thought it was meant to be more than 0.3 rise, which yours is, but i do get random ones above at times other than ov anyway. sounds a bit iffy if neg opk and no ewcm, but then it is first cycle after your loss. kelly what do you think?? (think kellys more of a temping quwwn than me). 

kAT- good luck tomo hun :hugs: xxx

AF arrived yesterday, and is in full horrid flow today. I've now moved into lttc threads, don't feel i belong here anymore, but still dot really feel i she be over there. :cry:


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks lemon for the advice. Did two more opks today still neg. What is lttc? I think you should stick around with us a bit longer - at least until your referral app. I've just been with 2 friends who have both been TTC for over a year after their losses. Both have been told to take staminogro ( for them and dh) Do you get that there? Maybe worth a try. 
Kat all the best for scan. I'm sure all will be great. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kelly9

LTTTC is long term ttc. Klemon um hello look at me? I'm way past ltttc and am still here, you don't have to leave here cause it's been a year. We'd be sad without you. It took us 18 months for our first and now we're up to 19 months this time with our loss in the middle. 

Manny, did you do anything that could cause it to spike anyway? Drink, not sleep, not take at right time, maybe you're sick? Or maybe you just didn't get a positive opk? Do you usually get positive opks?

babeebugs, some women do take longer to get down to zero but from what I heard with a D&C cd1 is counted as the day of the procedure. Maybe keep testing every two days and if it is getting fainter still you could count yourself as one of the few who take longer to get down to zero?


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks Kelly. Now that you mention it, the last two nights have been quite restless with strange dreams. Maybe thats it. This morning was 36.7 so still higher than normal but lower than yesterday. DH goes away on Friday so if I'm going to Ov, I'm really hoping its before then.

Lemon, I agree with Kelly. Don't go anywhere. We're all in this together and I plan on not leaving this board until everyone is comfortably pregnant. If you go, we will stalk you :) Hope the witch is easing off.


----------



## mannymoo

Correction - Todays temp was 36.6 not 36.7.


----------



## KatM83

Thanks guys am very nervous right now!! klemon i agree with manny stay till you been referred xxxxx


----------



## KatM83

just an update, saw heartbeat and measured 7w2d :) i know im not out the woods yet...if i get to 9weeks with no spotting i will feel better. Hope you ladies are ok xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Aawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Kat :hughs: im sure everything will be fine  xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Such excellent news Kat. I'm so pleased everything went well. Now you can relax a little. Do you go back at 9 weeks for another scan? You have put a smile on my face! x


----------



## KatM83

Thanks both of you :) I have to wait till 12 week scan now which is 2nd July..seems ages away.. but i was 8-9weeks when started getting pink tinged cm last time so i don't think i will relax till i get past there..we still don't dare get our hopes up even though i really want to!! We have called it our little blob haha cause thats all it really looked like, beautiful all the same :D Have you had any luck with ov yet manny? Cath are you in tww?? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww little Blob!!!! Im sure everything will be fine hun but i understand the anxiety......how much did you pay for the scan if you dont me asking? im in the TWW wait hun but i already feel like its not my month and im kinda ok with that, not getting my hopes up or anything xxx


----------



## KatM83

Oh boo :( i hope it is your month.
I didn't pay, this was my 3rd loss so they said i was justified in asking about an early one..they used to do just do them, after my 1st loss i had an early one and then i did when was pregnant with my son after the 2nd one but this last pregnancy they didn't, i guess thats how things change over time! Its weird though cause i know things could still go wrong xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Kat that's great news! I hope all continues on well.


----------



## KatM83

Thanks Kelly xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh thats great! for some reason i thought you had a private one! im hoping they will give me an early one if i play on it a bit!!

Well i havent had hardly any CM since Ov 3 days ago (might be 5 days ago, bit unsure as OPKS run out, i got my pos on Friday) but im extremelly tired, headache, urinating more, eating more,pressure and now im itching - i think its from the surge of hormones from OV as i dont implant for another 1-3 days xxx


----------



## KatM83

i think its defo worth asking!! Well you never know, i hope you get good news :) when is af due?xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

haha spoke to soon, after i replied i went to the loo and 'Hello CM!!' haha!! AF is due 8-10th June! xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Yay Kat!!! So happy for you, when you get the 12 week scan done you have to put the scan pic up!!!:happy dance:

FX cath...hope the 2ww is ok for you! you can get a private scan for about 100 quid around here, thats what I'm planning to do as i know i won't get an early one otherwise. 

Thanks so much for all your sweet messages!! Had a bit of a downer on, but trying to get more positive and gear up again...back to the old "this will be the month!!!!". I don't want to move anyway. i like you all, so like manny, Im in until we are all holding our little babies!!:happy dance:

Manny, can u upload your chart at all?? 

Kelly, hope your doing ok after your friends baby. I do think it was very insensitive still. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## KatM83

klemoncake said:


> Yay Kat!!! So happy for you, when you get the 12 week scan done you have to put the scan pic up!!!:happy dance:
> 
> FX cath...hope the 2ww is ok for you! you can get a private scan for about 100 quid around here, thats what I'm planning to do as i know i won't get an early one otherwise.
> 
> Thanks so much for all your sweet messages!! Had a bit of a downer on, but trying to get more positive and gear up again...back to the old "this will be the month!!!!". I don't want to move anyway. i like you all, so like manny, Im in until we are all holding our little babies!!:happy dance:
> 
> Manny, can u upload your chart at all??
> 
> Kelly, hope your doing ok after your friends baby. I do think it was very insensitive still. :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thanks klemon, i will...i hope i get that far.. i feel even more paranoid now for some reason :wacko: We have to all stick together, thats how i feel i like you all too :) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks klemon,I think ill have do that,xxx you will get your bfp soon hun we all will xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm finally getting my hair cut today it's been soooo long. Looking forward to it but not sure if I want to cut lots off or not. It's about half way down my back right now and though it annoys me when it's that long when I do cut it shorter I miss it and try to grow it long again lol.


----------



## mannymoo

Enjoy kelly. I'm going On Saturday and it will be my first hair appointment since before first mc. 
Lemon my chart is in my head this cycle. Because I didn't start from cd1, I didn't take it too seriously but when AF shows I will start a proper one. But basically it is 36.3 for 10 days, then 36.7,36.6 and today was 36.7. Still no ewcm and neg opks. Cd28 today (which is my normal cycle length). But if I'm still going to Ov this cycle, it going to be much longer.


----------



## klemoncake

hhhm, i think you prob haven't ov'd then yet manny. thats frustrating for you. 

I just spent yrs growing my fringe out fully, only to have it cut back in again, and now wish i hadn't!!! he he! 

im in france for the long bank hols so prob won't be on her much for a few days, so hope everything goes well for everyone and enjoy the four days off to the UK based ladies!! xx

when are u testing cath?? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhhhhhh france!!! lovely!! Good idea going abroad to beat this awful weather we have been forecasted, how different can it be in one week!? madness!!!

i think im going to start on either sunday or monday with my IC's xxx

I got a good feeling tho, had some cramps yesterday and pressure, my CM is starting to get a teeny bit thicker, headaches, and now tingly boobs, maybe its left over hormone tho? not sure xxx


----------



## mannymoo

ooohhhh - Cath that is exciting. Keep us posted. Lemon have an amazing time in France. Where in France will you be? Very jealous that you will all be having a nice long weekend!
We're going to Seychelles in July so at least I have something to look forward to during the Winter. Holidays and TTC seem to work well for me. Got first BFP in Australia and second BFP in France. Hoping for third in Seychelles (or before!)

I also don't think I've Ov'ed yet. Starting to just want AF to show up so I can start fresh.


----------



## cathgibbs

Seychelles :-( So jealous xxxx im going to Bulgaria wooppddyyydoo lol its no seychelles! xxx


----------



## KatM83

Have a good holiday klemon :) i will be working all over bank hol :(
Cath sounds promising :) 
Seychelles..wow..very jealous. I didnt know where i was upto in that first cycle either, it was kinda a relief to get af.
I am really ill :( very much dont want to be at work at the mo xx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh dear. Sorry you're not well Kat. Is it morning sickness? If so, at least it is a little comforting and reassuing (even though it sucks!)


----------



## cathgibbs

I hope so girls,I have cramps as if af is about to show,I'm 4dpo and you never know what your body is like after a mc anything can happen lol xxx


----------



## KatM83

i am a bit queasy on and off all day but i dont mind that, ive lost my voice and have a really sore chest..ive been really ill with colds etc since bfp but hoping its cause my immune system is down to make little blob super healthy :) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww I think its because of that hun,dose up on some multivitamins xxx


----------



## KatM83

When are you testing :) :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

All those place sound great when you live in Canada :rofl: And we're vacationing in Canada albeit on the other side.


----------



## mannymoo

Lol - all DH wants is to go to Canada!


----------



## Kelly9

Come move here we're great!


----------



## mannymoo

Hope you all having a good weekend and that the uk girls are enjoying the extended break. No news here. Now on cd30 and no sign of Ov or AF! SOOO over this all now. Just want to move on :(
Cath when will you test?


----------



## cathgibbs

Think I might start testing soon,felt so sick last night  xxx


----------



## KatM83

how annoying for you manny...my cycle straight after mc was normal it was the ones after that were long..
ooo exciting cath :)xx


----------



## Kelly9

Manny it will come back you may just get AF in the coming few days, I hope you know soon though.


----------



## cathgibbs

I had 1 drink last night and was sick woke up with a hangover had another drink up our local and felt sick as a pig xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Maybe try hold out until about 10 dpo if you can Carh. But all sounds very promising. 
Still nothing On my side. Kelly I hope you're right and that AF shows up. I don't even mind not Ov'ing this cycle - just want to know my body is moving on. BTW, Have you got an official date for starting treatment yet?
Kat and lemon, hope you're both enjoying the holidays. Was watching the celebrations on telly and the weather looks rubbish! I did feel rather patriotic though!
Hope it's a good week for all!


----------



## Kelly9

I thought I posted that a while back? I'm cycling this cycle, I start my down regging meds in 3 days with egg collection (aka ovulation) planned for july 2.


----------



## mannymoo

I knew it was this cycle but wasn't sure exact dates. Is the down regging meds the injections? At the rate I'm going, we might be ovulating at the same rime :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yes they're injections once a day then when I stim I have 3 injections a day. Maybe we'll be cycle buddies then bump buddies then! The more the merrier. CD 1 will be roughly June 20th for me give or take a couple of days.


----------



## mannymoo

Since my last post AF has arrived!!! Never been so happy to see her. So I'm guessing that I never ovulated last month but doesn't matter because at least now I know where I am. I didn't have a big drop in temps this morning but perhaps that is normal if you don't ovulate?


----------



## KatM83

Yey!!!! so pleased af is here for you, a fresh start now :)
Bank hols dont mean jack to me as im at work :D 1 day off in 17days cause people are off :(
Kelly hope this cycle goes well for you
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh no Kat! What a waste of holidays! What do you do that you have to work over bank holidays? I hope you at least get extra pay for it!


----------



## KatM83

Do we heckers :growlmad: i'm in 2-10 today, 6.30-2.30 in the morn and then late shifts all the rest of the week..its rubbish! and min wage, think i might possibly get a day in lieu! I'm thinking if everything goes to plan i will take maternity early :D


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh kat that's rubbish hun,I don't go back until Wednesday! I think I have the start of a bfp I can see a shadow,if you grey scale it you can see it better xxx
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=29015


----------



## mannymoo

Cath I'm looking on my phone so it's not very clear but it def looks like there is something there. Was that with FMU? Its looking very promising. Look forward to a confirmation pic in the morning...!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww thanks chick no it was with second urine I want to go to sleep right now so the morning can hurry up lol xxx


----------



## KatM83

i cant see :( but ooo i hope its a bfp how many dpo are you now? are you going to test every day??xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm 8 dpo iv had the most watery cm today I thought I had peed lol real bad headache,heartburn,shooting pains in my left groin and achy ribs lol Yeh iv only got 2 ics left but ordered more today! Xxx


----------



## KatM83

oh yea just seen it on your thing :D ooo put the pic up tomo!!! How exciting!! Its well crap in the other forum, i'm just staying with you guys if you dont mind :) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha stay for Aslong as you want hun ,hopefully we will all be getting our bfps so we can set up a new thread in the first tri lol xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I agree with cath. Hang around this side of the fence and we can all move across together (hopefully one day soon!)


----------



## KatM83

:) xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I can't see it but but pic won't enlargen, can't wait for tomorrow's installment.


----------



## mannymoo

Cath - have you done your test today?


----------



## cathgibbs

I tested yesterday and had a shadow I done a frer this morn and think I have a line,its 9am and iv peed twice this morning! The top 2 is the test I done today xxx
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images70042


----------



## KatM83

ahhh man it says unauthorized access!!! booooooo xxx


----------



## KatM83

found them :D oooo yea it defo looks like theres something there!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Does it really? I can see it in real life but not on the pictures lol xxx


----------



## KatM83

yes i couldnt see the one yest but i can make something out on these if you lighten it its better!!! how exciting xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

thank you hun! im not getting my hopes up tho incase their evaps!! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I found it too! I can definitely see a second line on it. Its actually better to look on an iPhone because then you can zoom right in and although its blurry, it very easy to see a second line. I think have a cup of tea and then clench for a good four hours and do another one. For now, I would say that you are PUPO! Congrats hun!!!


----------



## KatM83

how long did they take to come up??
Manny how you feeling? hope the witch isnt too mean for you xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

well there was a line pretty much after a minute but you had to squint to see it and after about 4 minutes on the line that says if your preg or not i dont know if its called the control line or test line lol i had a bit of pink up the top and a bit of pink on the bottom and thats still there but to me the line is an off colour of pink so not getting my hopes up! my ICs are bfn so confused right now lol! off to buy some superdrug tests then im going to try to not go to the loo for a good few hourslol xxx


----------



## KatM83

ooo good luck!! there's a line on both so they surely cant both be evap?xx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat I'm feeling much better now that AF has showed up. And so far she hasn't been too mean. It is just like a regular AF. In fact I think I have less cramping than a regular AF.
It's nice to know where I am on my cycle. But I hate this waiting to Ovulate. It drives me crazy. At least TWW you can symptom spot and keep yourself busy reading other peoples' symptoms. But this wait is just so boring!

Hope you cold has pushed off now?


----------



## KatM83

am starting to feel a bit more normal now..thanks :)
I know that did my head in when i was waiting especially when day 14 came and went! Very annoying..keeping everything crossed for you this cycle


----------



## Kelly9

Manny it's great that your cycle is being good to you. When would you usually ovulate in your cycle? We should only be a few weeks apart. My ovulation will be day of egg collection so july 2. 

Injections start tomorrow.


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck for starting today Kelly. It must be great for you to know that the process is now underway. I'm hoping to ovulate around 16/17 June but I am preparing myself for late ovulation - or worse still, another cycle of not ovulating at all. The later I am, the closer we will be. But I don't want it to be too late because that means that if I don't get preggers this cycle, AF will arrive when I'm on holiday and that would be terrible!

Cath - is your line darker today?


----------



## cathgibbs

A teeny bit darker,more noticeable! Won't think I'm pregnant until digi says,think ill do it on Friday as ad is due on Sunday! Woke up with a cold and iv heard that's a symptom! Xxx


----------



## KatM83

:) yay!!!

kelly good luck for this cycle xx


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats Cath! Thats excellent. Will you go for blood work next week then?

So thats 2 out 5 BFPs. Kelly and Lemon - I really do feel like this cycle is going to be a lucky one for the rest of us! Woo hoo!

Lemon how was the holidays? Hope you had good weather in France?


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun,yep Im going to call the drs on Monday and ask for bloods as they didn't do them last time! Got my fx for you hun xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Hi everyone!!! 

Have just about caught up with all the news while I ve been away!!
Cath - woooo!! well done hun, very pleased for you!! keep us posted with more pics but i defo see the frer!

God, manny i really hope that these cycles work for the rest of us. France was good but I was naughty and drank wine, now worried I will have ruined this month. who knows anymore! have post holiday blues so am feeling shitty today..sorry about that!! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you, im a bit sceptical tho, i feel like my eyes are decieving me!! i want to ring the Drs and book an appointment for next friday, that date i will be 4 weeks 6 days, do you think i should do it? OH says wait until next week to book an appointment but i want to do it now!! lol can you see a line? this was taken half hour ago xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - I really don't think the wine will have any effect on your cycle. You're still waiting to Ovulate, right? I'm all for the "drink till its pink" theory. Are you going to try anything different this cycle?

Cath I think make the appointment. Its always a good idea to make sure your levels are looking good and in case you have low progesterone, you can at least get supplements as soon as possible.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun, iv booked the apt for next friday (15th) ill be 4 weeks 5 days then, do you think thats too late??

Also when do i stop taking baby aspirin? xxx


----------



## KatM83

Theres def a line there!!! I dont think its to early an you can ask any questions and what not.
klemon, im sure the wine wont effect...glad you had a good time hope your blues go away soon!
manny i hope your feeling is right, i'm dying for you guys to get good news!
Im a bit of a nervous wreck as baby stopped growing at 8 weeks last time and i started to spot at 9 so i feel like i'm waiting for something to happen :( xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Have you got any scans or MW apts coming up soon Kat? xxx


----------



## KatM83

Nope just 12 week scan on 2nd July..not that far off when you think about it but seems ages away xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Im sure everything will be fine hun but its understandable why your worried for  :hugs: xxx


----------



## KatM83

Ive been ok up to now :( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Its because your getting nearer to the date hun its understandable, i think anyone who has been through a mc will be feeling the same, your not alone and anyway your going to be fine!! your going to sail through this pregnancy!! xxx


----------



## KatM83

aww i hope so :) xxx


----------



## Kelly9

congrats cathy I saw the line on the last test easily.

Hannah's due date is only 9 days away :( June 15th. I can't believe its come so fast and I'm still not pregnant.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun going to do a digi in the morn praying it will say pos ill be 11dpo 2m. So sorry its coming up to Hannahs due date hun I really am,are you going to do anything special on that date? Xxx


----------



## KatM83

Oh Kelly :hugs: i'm sorry it must be hard xx


----------



## Kelly9

I don't have anything planned, I"ll be back home on vacation so I think I'll just get my mom to watch Skyler then maybe just stay in bed all day. We'll see.


----------



## mannymoo

Oh Kelly I didn't realize it was so soon. At least you will be on holiday and with your family. Better than having to go into work or somethIng. Will your dh be with you?
Kat I know how you feel. I was on edge 24/7 with the last one. You just need to take it one day at a time. I think this one is going to work out for you. Are your symptoms still strong?
Cath let us know about the digi but I think it's quite clear already :)
And lemon have you darted your opks yet?


----------



## mannymoo

Cath RE baby aspirin, my doc has told me to stay on it as a precaution throughout entire pregnancy. But check with your doc. Did you have any clotting tests?


----------



## cathgibbs

done my digi this AM!! was sooooo nervous waiting for those words to pop up!! YAY!!! xxx

Manny i self prescribed it and got a Drs apt next week so shall ask then  xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Wow - love the picture! I love digitals. There is something really amazing about seeing the actual words. Maybe stay on the aspirin until your appointment but I know some doctors don't like prescribing it during pregnancy. Is it 81 mg?


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhh i know i think i held my breath until it popped up! it was taking ages! im on 75mg hun so its the lowest dosage so it cant harm really can it? Im feeling really ill lately tho, iv had a cold the past 2 days, couldnt sleep last night cause i was sooo hot and feeling sick :-( at least its all for a good reason! xxx


----------



## klemoncake

love that picture cath!!! :happydance:

kelly - i def think stay in bed sweetheart, i am dreading that time coming up. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm doing my monitor and its saying high so starting bd tonight. for what its worth. I've lost all my hope and positivity now I'm afraid. think i got sinusitis from the pool on hols so generally am grumpy, and working this weekend:cry: am picking up the puppy today though so maybe that will improve things. she's still not an actual baby though is she!?! ergh, ignore me I'm in such a flump at the moment!! 

kat - I'm really excited to see your scan!!

and manny - where are u at now in cycle? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Aww Lemon... sorry your having such a crappy time. I'm certain the puppy will brighten things up. It isn't a baby but its going to be super-cute and will maybe take your mind off things for a little while. Post a pic for us. And get BDing!! I think its when you feeling negative than things might happen :)

I'm CD4 today and strangely AF seems to have stopped (just got slight spotting now). It was quite heavy for 3 days so I'm sure it was AF and not random post-mc bleeding. But now I'm wondering if I will Ov earlier than expected. Going to start my tests over the weekend and try work out whats potting...


----------



## KatM83

Yey Cath its properly official :) :) 
I dunno... im so so tired feel like i need to sleep for a week i have zero energy at all..i hope it for good reasons!
klemon..oh the puppy will be amazzzzing they are just furry babies :) i need a pic of her when shes home, what you going to call her?? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

i need to see pics of the puppy too!!! 

me too Kat and iv got a cold :-( i just want to go home and jump into bed, you feeling any better hun? xxx


----------



## KatM83

i was ill with colds etc one after the other, they just about gone now and im just tired, sick of working! Am off for a week the week after next cant wait!!xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww bless ya hopefully things will start getting better for you chick, you worked all over bank hol aswell didnt you? xxx


----------



## klemoncake

we're all sick - rubbish!!

the puppy is in the house -will put up some pics when i upload them to macbook... she is like a baby- she's eaten and pooed and slept all afternoon!! if i do get pregs we are gonna have to move- this house is not big enough for a dog, 2 cats and a baby!!

sounds like it was AF manny, weirdly after my mc the cycles were longer but the actual AF was shorter, like 4 days max! 

am back to my normal self and thinking " this is the month" again - so hoping me, manny and kelly can u two girlies soon! have u told anyone cath?? xx


----------



## KatM83

have worked about 17 days with 1 day off :( feeling proper sorry for myself today haha. Are you telling anyone yet??xxx


----------



## KatM83

yey for puppy :) when Toby was small i used to get up to take him to wee in the night and cause he was half asleep he used to make this little grunting sound, it was the cutest thing ever used to make my heart melt.. i'm dog mad can you tell haha...xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww I love animals,if I were rich and had a big house i would have loads lol iv told my dad cause we are really close and my boss and oh and that's it,too afraid to tell anyone else lol what about you xxx


----------



## Kelly9

wonderful words to see Cath!

I support the three of us left getting preggers this cycle.


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm praying you all get your bfp soon hun,fx for you all.

It is nice to see but a part if me wishes I waited until after af to test but atleast I know sooner to give up smoking etc xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Well I just placed my order for OPKs, PreSeed, Preg tests and vits! Bring on ovulation... I'm ready!


----------



## KatM83

woohoo for this cycle :) 
my mum knows, oh mum knows,the lass i train with i told cause had to tone things down abit and a friend who guessed :D thats it though im not telling anyone else till scan...
Im really not hopeful today, sorry to vent this on you guys,oh doesnt seem to understandand i dont like to keep going on about it to him especially when he at work ,i'm just waiting to go to the loo and see pink its getting me down im honestly just expecting it :( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh your stocked up well hun!! you will catch the egg this cycle!!

Dont apologise hun thats what we are all here for, men dont understand what its like for us!! obviously your gonna be a bit cautious i think we are all going to be like that until the 9months is up lol! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat - when you feel down, just focus on how it was when you were preggers with your son. Rather focus on the time it work instead of the times it didn't work. Because you've carried a baby to term, the odds are really in your favor for this being a successful pregnancy. I know its really hard but try as hard as you can to stay positive. In a few days, you'll be past the horrible 9 week mark and can relax a bit more then. But you should also be taking it a little easy so don't be working too hard. At leasts its the weekend!!! whoop whoop!


----------



## cathgibbs

very true Mannymoo! xxx


----------



## KatM83

Thanks manny i've been really positive up to now. I'm off tomorrow but back in Sunday, i'm planning on sleeping alot tomo :) xxx


----------



## klemoncake

manny - :haha: u sound just like me!! the things we do!!

kat - i totally understand what u mean, i really want to be preg but the thought of it petrifies me so much. but, as manny said you have done it before and theres no reason to believe this won't be a perfect preg for you too hun. once the 1st trimester is done hopefully things will be better for u. omg - how much work is a dog!!!! seriously, am shattered, she's crying through the night, eating everything, peeing on the carpet and chasing the cats!! am living in a mad house!! at least it distracts me from baby stuff!!!

will try and get some pics up this weekend, although working today:growl mad:


----------



## cathgibbs

cant wait to see the dog!! 

Hope you caught up on your sleep Kat!!!

Ahhhh girls i think im going to get MS real bad :-( has anyone had real bad nausea this early in pregnancy? yesterday whilst cooking food i had a massive wave of it then went all lightheaded and early hours this am i kept waking up feeling sick, its passed now but im afraid to be sick lol im such a big baby!! hope all is well and i hope your all trying to catch that little egg!! xxxx


----------



## KatM83

haha klemon, ours sleep in our room, Toby didnt cry at all but its cause i let him on the bed :D he only gets on now for morning cuddles but the little one Sam he gets up when we gone to sleep haha. It is hard work though, just remember they pee after they have drank,eaten, played or woken up so take her out straight away and lots of praise right away when they go outside, they soon catch on,it is quicker to housetrain i think doing it this way as puppypads kinda say its ok to pee inside but if you at work its not always that easy :)
cath ive had terrible nausea but from about 6/7weeks xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Kat reading that really makes me want a puppy, we got a dog but i dont like him, hes way too big and he just ruins everything, i like little dogs, ours is a Lurcher, well hes OH as he had him before we got together, my cat Dora is my little baby, i always say to hr that shes my first born from a surrogate lol! spoilt rotten!!

thanks hun, i thought i was getting a bit early so thought it might just be a bug but after waking up all morning feeling like i could be sick i think its def related to pregnancy xxx


----------



## klemoncake

He he - my cat doughnut is my firstborn baby too!!! Thanks for the help kat! We'll see how it goes!!

Morning sickness is really good tho- I've read loads that show more nausea means higher hcg which means less likely to be problem, soooo be glad for it, I think its a good sign! Gettin near to ov so dtd again tonight- am using fertilecm supplements and have noted a bit more cm so hopefully spermies will get there!


----------



## cathgibbs

I just read that actually so I'm glad! Thank you hun,just got a feeling I'm going to wake up tomorrow or later on and af will show abduction it will just be a chemical!

Fingers x for you hun I really really hope you catch the egg!! Xxxx


----------



## KatM83

haha yea Toby is very much my baby :D i like big dogs though i grew up with dobermans. Any doggy questions just ask klemon i'll try pass on any advice :)
lots of good luck your way for this cycle aswell!!
I feel less fed up today,oh told me off yest cause he caught me inspecting my tissue paper (sorry :D ) xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hi all I'm still here, finally managed to get online!

Injections going well, wish time would pass faster.

I had bad nausea with my daughter from 6-15 weeks with my son it was 5-10 weeks.


----------



## KatM83

Whats next then Kelly? How are you feeling are you any more positive this time?


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - hope you all had a good weekend? No news from me... just waiting and waiting some more. Hoping to Ov sometime this week/weekend - but now I might have to go to London for a few days so we might miss it completely!

On the up side, my friend who had a mc in April last year and has been trying ever since is pregnant and I am so so happy for them because I know what a struggle it has been.

Whats happening with everyone else? Lemon are you in 2ww yet? Kelly, hope the injections are going well? And Kat and Cath, hope you not feeling too bad.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww hun i hope you dont miss it! Hopefully you will Ov before then! FX!!!

im ok hun! just tired and got a mouth full of ulcers and cant use my steroid tablets for them as im pregnant and nothing else works as i have ulcers all the time :-( Grin and bear it is the motto although grinning really hurts lol!

hopw your ok xx


----------



## KatM83

nooo dont miss it!! I'm driving myself mad..got really bad back ache so i really am expecting the worst xx


----------



## Kelly9

I have a baseline scan next wednesday june 20 if all is good which is should be then I start stims that day.


----------



## mannymoo

Kat - backache is also a sing of pregnancy so don't lose hope just yet. Plus - you're officially past the 9 week mark! 
Kelly - are you back home now? Hope you're having a lovely time.

Good news is I no longer have to go to London so I will be at home - ready and waiting!


----------



## cathgibbs

yay!!!! I really hope you get that egg hun! xxx


----------



## klemoncake

hey all sorry that pup is keeping me busy so not much time for internet - which is actually good as it will stop me everyday typing in " 2dpo and ear hurts, am i pregnant!!!"

Think I am ov today, had loads of egg white which is good cos last cycle not much, and got my first peak on monitor this am, but actually think had i used an opk last night it would have been pos, cos i had backache and cm++. so just a coupe more BD then the wait begins!!

cath - bonjela?? i chew my gums when stressed so get ulcers all the time and that works pretty well. 

kat - i really think any symptoms are good hun. they all say online, its when u lose symptoms to worry, so backache is good!! 

manny- really hope you ov this week so we can wait together, are u using the opks now??

kelly - its passing quick hun, nearly there, just think in a couple of months this could be the 5bfp thread!!! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hun that made me LOL then haha!!

Can you use Bonjela when pregnant? it has an ingrediant in it beginning with C (Forgot what it was now) but you shouldnt use whilst pregnant? my MIL has given me some of her magic oil - mixture of all herbal stuff but its amazing, i got the drs tomorrow so ill ask him if im allowed bonjela 

oohhhh it all sounds very promising hun!! got everything x for you xxx


Put some pics up of the dog hun! xxx


----------



## KatM83

Haha klemon its good you're occupied!! Has she stopped crying at night now?
Great news Manny hope get some good news from you ladies this month :)

I know i seem really negative, i am actually driving myself mental, oh bless him said we could get a private scan if it made me feel better but not sure there's much point as next one isn't that long away really. I'm bothered i'm not feeling as sick..managed to gym it this week.. my boobs aren't as sore either. I dont know if its worth ringing midwife to voice any concerns i know i sound paranoid xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hun, if it will make you feel better, ring her and tell her how your feeling, thats what their there for and its understandable your on edge! give her a call hun xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat I think you should give her a ring too. Maybe she could get you in for another scan. I know everyone always say symptoms come and go so probably no need to panic but it might just set your mind at ease to talk to her or get another scan. How much is a private scan there?

Lemon - I had a good chuckle at your 2dpo comment - I can SOOO relate. I'm already googling symptoms and I haven't even Ov'ed yet. Please send pics of pups. I have my two little fur-bies coming to stay on Thursday for 2 weeks. They're not mine but we pooch-sit for friends at least once a month and I love it!

Cath - hope the mouth ulcers are healing. I had them last time too. I think its just because your immune system is working overtime. Try gargling with salt water. It sometimes helps.


----------



## KatM83

Am crap on the phone though :D i will just end up sounding stupid! I found that they range from 65 to 100 ish. Do you think i should ring then? I prob should it might make me feel better..
Yea am dying to see this puppy :) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun, well iv been told to stop doingthat as there might be too much salt in my body lol this is from a friend tho so now im using MIL's magic oil - its herbal and its amazing but leaves a horrible taste similar to TCP - Drs tomorrow though so ill see what he suggest, i suffer really bad with them and Saturday they were all down my throat :-( YUK your right though its because of our immune system, i werent like this last time, i even feel like I have a chest infection coming on, only 1 hours and 43 minutes left in work woohooo gonna see if i can sneak home early as i feel rough as a dog! 

How you doing chicken? you ok xxx


----------



## klemoncake

ahh bless you, yeah see what dr says cath, but maybe the herb stuff is the best remedy!

kat - i think u shd ring m/w, maybe she'll have some advice to put your mind at rest, its worth a go. do u have a date for next scan? 

i will get some pics up soon, sorry am being really crap! gotta dtd tonight...come on spermies!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not back home till June 25. That's why I'm not on so much getting on is hard sometimes I don't have a connection and other times I'm just busy. I. Trying though. 

Kat I really hope your next scan help to reassure you all is well. 

Yes bring on the 5 bfp thread.


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - forget the pics. Get BDing!! Today is supposedly my first "little" fertile day so we will be doing the same. What happened to the days of getting jiggy just for fun!!

For the temping girls - my temps are all over the place and seem to fluctuate daily. Is this normal? Not sure how to link to it but since Sunday its been 36.4, 36.2, 36.4, 36.2.


----------



## KatM83

get catching them spermies ladies!!! :)
I feel better today more positive, boobs are still sore and felt sick today..yey..never felt so happy to feel crap!! My next scan is 2nd July thats 12 week one so hopefully if get to there everything will be ok...If not i guess its not ment to be!xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh im glad your feeling like crap Kat!!! haha!!! 
im sure everything will be fine chick, was that your first miscarriage and first pregnancy?

im willing my boobs to hurry up and start hurting me lol! nausea isnt too bad now only if i sleep on my side and im just tired so i need my symptoms to hit me hard and fast!! xxxx


----------



## KatM83

noooo it was my 3rd loss and i have a little boy who's 10 in Dec :) My boobs are on and off but glad i'm feeling sicky again :) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh sorry hun i thought it was your 1st, its good that your boobies are still hurting! you will be fine this time hun i can feel it in my water!! 

iv been having little cramps, slight shooting pains now and then, i feel quite stupid as i put clothes on the clothes line yesterday and as i pulled the clothes line down to lift the section with clothes on my stomach muscles contracted as it was a fair bit of weight on it and now im feeling quite stupid for doing that! xxx


----------



## KatM83

Hope your right hun, have just ordered a doppler to hire for a month hope dont jinx it!!
I think crampy pains are normal its everything stretching :) i feel really sick today but i'm not complaining!!xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

how much did it cost to hire one? iv got one in my ebay saved list from last time _ Angelsounds one for £20! i want it now lol!! gonna wait until 8 weeks cause by the time it gets to me ill be 9 weeks thats what i think anyway haha!! 

i hope so hun its on and off all the time like a slight stich but up a bit from my lady garden!

no complaining we love the sickness, and bad boobs and sore backs and tired and heartburn lol xxx


----------



## KatM83

ooo thats good..prob should have looked into that haha..its 9.95 for a month but i didnt want to buy one in case it went wrong.
I think it will be just stretching hun, i have been getting them if suddenly move but i think this is a good sign?xxx

Hows it going with all the other ladies???xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Glad the two of you are feeling crappy :) Funny how people who have never experienced a loss don't want any pregnancy symptom and we are all desperate for them!

No news here. Still waiting to Ov. Cm is getting closer to Ov time which is good but opk still neg. BDing has started! V glad it's Friday tomorrow!


----------



## KatM83

Yey i'm sending lots off baby dust your way this month :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm aroud still busy on vacation! 

Hi!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Kelly - thinking of you today on what would have been hanna's due date. I hope the day goes quickly and isn't too painful far you. Xx


----------



## KatM83

:hugs: Kelly xxx


----------



## klemoncake

ahh kelly:hugs: xxx

Im in 2ww. thought this one wd be different - but the madness has begun. picked a fight with dh last night and slept in spare room. just pissed off with it all and pissed off with him- which is totally mental as its not his fault, but it just feels like its my problem and his life is carrying on while mine is falling apart. I'm being melodramatic!! 

when do you think you will ov then manny? glad we are close!! have u done anything special this month? x


----------



## cathgibbs

:hugs: to you and your partner hun :hugs: thoughts are with you xxxxxxx

had my results back today HCG was at 431 Prog was 69!!!!!!!!!!! 4+3!!! have to have another test tomorrow and on Monday Prog should be between 12 -28 lol high prog could be an indicator of multiples arghhh xxx


----------



## klemoncake

omg, i would flippin love twins!!! :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

And me hun, if they were girls id name them Lola and Layla lol1 

not sure tho as i dont know what our prog is measured by in the UK as i know they are measured diff in the US? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I would also LOVE twins! That would be great. Although check out how they did the measurements. I think in UK the measure the lower amount and in SA they measure the higher amount. I looked at my old stats and my first pregnancy was 101 (that was high for around 5.3 weeks) and second pregnancy was 50 at around the same week. The second one was slightly on the low side which is why I got the progesterone supplements. But single baby or twins, UK or SA measurements, your figures look nice and healthy which is GREAT!!!

Lemon - I know exactly what you mean. I still get really sad at times and DH just doesn't understand. He says that he has been through 2 miscarriages too and I must stop being down but it is just different for men and women. They just don't get it. 

Still waiting... no massive change in temps. Could be anytime between now and Tuesday. I can't wait to be in TWW-land. As much as I hate it, I just want to feel like I might be closer to being pregnant again.

Hope you all have lovely weekends. For the English girls - I will be at the rugby tomorrow so look out for me :) Have fun everyone! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

mannymoo said:


> I would also LOVE twins! That would be great. Although check out how they did the measurements. I think in UK the measure the lower amount and in SA they measure the higher amount. I looked at my old stats and my first pregnancy was 101 (that was high for around 5.3 weeks) and second pregnancy was 50 at around the same week. The second one was slightly on the low side which is why I got the progesterone supplements. But single baby or twins, UK or SA measurements, your figures look nice and healthy which is GREAT!!!
> 
> Hope you all have lovely weekends. For the English girls - I will be at the rugby tomorrow so look out for me :) Have fun everyone! xx

Thanks hun i was thinking that - how would i know which way to work it out without asking my Dr, iv called their office 4 times today and im afraid to call again lol!! 

Oohhhhhhhhh Good luck in the rugby hun! I think Wales have got Australia tomorrow, i think we had SA last week? Wales played shocking, i left the pub half time lol xxx


----------



## mannymoo

You would definitely need to ask them. But don't worry about it. It looks good either way and thats the main thing!

We played England last weekend and we've got them next weekend too - three weeks in a row. Not sure who Wales played. I did watch the game but my memory is like a sieve when it comes to sport!


----------



## cathgibbs

ok thank you hun! put my mind at rest, ill ask the nurse tomorrow see if she will know! 

ohhhh my mind has gone to jelly recently! my poor cat iv forgotton her food umpteen times,fear not though shes ben living off tuna and makarel and i dont think shes complaining! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

great numbers cath. 

Yesterday was hard and draining, I'm sick to and the cold won't piss off so basically I'm miserable. AF is starting to, hopefully my last for a long time. 

Still on vacay so might not be on much, I'll be home late on june 25th will be back on proper then.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi all - we have a smiley face on the digi opk! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## klemoncake

yay manny!!! get BD ing!!! :happydance:

kelly- yes, hopefully your last, wouldn't that be awesome! enjoy the rest of your hols!

not got any symptoms or anything yet, but still early days! don't worry - i haven't given in and started testing either!!! am trying to just chill out and enjoy the hot weather today! did u ask nurse cath?? xx


----------



## KatM83

yey manny good luck!!
lemon when will you test? I dont think men get it really...my oh keeps saying will you stop thinking the babies dead..nice choice of words :growlmad:
Kelly really hope it is your last for a while!! best of luck to you!
I dont even know how people get these numbers??is it from bloods cause i aint had any done... i dont think i should have got the doppler i cant find hb and feel poop now :( xx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh hun its from bloods i requested mine to be done. dont worry about the doppler hun as it can take up to 11 -12 weeks to find it chick, everything is ok 

Afm, had stich like feelings in my left groin for a few days, had brown discharge last night woke up with the stich feelings again but after a little walk they then moved to more like pressure in my bottom and i jad had a smidgen of brown discharge and now iv had the most immense pain ever in my back just under the shoulder blade, starting to freak out big time, OH is debating whether or not to go to A&E as they can try and fit us in for a scan tomorrow as i cant get an apt with my dr for him to refer me :-( xxx


----------



## Kelly9

cath I hope it's nothing.

Kat try not to stress it's still early and the doppler might not be as good as others. I usually started trying to find HB around 8 weeks, I was very thorough and stayed calm when I didn't find it cause I knew it was early so try not to worry.


----------



## mannymoo

Cath, I really hope all is fine. Maybe try go for the ultrasound to put your mind at rest. Its a heart stopping moment when you see brown discharge but most of the time it's perfectly fine.
Kat, my doc told me last time not to even try a Doppler before 13 weeks so don't stress at all. He said he was not a fan of dopplers because he always had women coming in in a complete state when they couldn't hear anything when in fact all was fine!
Kelly I hope you're on the mend and can enjoy the last week of your holiday. Is your scan on Wednesday?
Lemon, i agree a bit too early for symptoms. But really hope and pray this is your month! Are you and your partner friends again?
From me, no change in temp this morning. How long after pos opk should it go up? I just want to be in 2ww already!!!
Let's hope it's a good week for us all! X


----------



## klemoncake

hia! Yes its def too early kat. i was always told 12 weeks earliest, drs won't even try before then to listen. 

cath - i think the pain needs checking out, but not sure they will scan you this early, i thought u had to be 6 weeks? thats what our epau says anyway.. sounds like old blood though so try not to worry hun. aren't they repeating your bloods?? 

manny - my temp wd normally go up anything from 1-3 days after ovulation, i think its the progesterone that increases it so it needs time to build up. so you must be in 2ww now ish?? yay!! 

kelly - keep enjoying your hols! where are u? 

not much from me still, so waiting it out. we have made friends now yes!! ha ha! temps staying up though.


----------



## mannymoo

Oh ok. I thought temps went up immediately after Ov. Then I'm taking today as O-day (OPK back to neg and had quite bad cramps this morning which I never used to get with ovulation). Hooray - I'm in TWW. Will just BD once more tonight and then call it! Thats good that you're temps are up. Lets hope they stay that way!

Cath - any more news? Thinking of you.


----------



## KatM83

Hope all is ok cath, brown is alawys good i think as its old blood so try not to worry,i know its hard xxx
Yey two in tww :) kelly i lose track of where you're upto??
I know its early,its just annoying reading people who find it!! Ive only hired it imay just send it back xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Had another mc ladies,so fed up now xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh no Cath! I am so so sad to hear about that. Its just so unfair. Thinking of you tons. xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath have they given you any reason for it or are you going to have any tests done? Its so disappointing. One is bad enough to go through. Two is just completely unfair.


----------



## cathgibbs

Well I have to go for an ultrasound at 4.30 I'm going to ask for tests to be done I'm so fed up xxx


----------



## mannymoo

So sorry. Let us know what they say. x


----------



## KatM83

oh sweeti i am so so sorry :( big hugs to you its not fair xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Just had the scan and it was an ectopic,luckily it died on its own and resolving itself xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh no sweetie that is awful. But definitely best that it resolved itself so early on before it caused you any damage and before needing Methotorex (sp?) or worse, tube removal. Strange that your numbers were rising so well. Did they check if your tubes were now clear? I'm really sorry for your loss. x


----------



## KatM83

Im really sorry too :( thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

im gutted girls :-( they done an internal scan, checked the side i said that was hurting and as the looked closely they could see a little sac in my left tube but she said from the looks of things and my hcg falling by half its resolving itself thank god, have to go back wednesday to see the Dr for him to see if i need any follow up care or in examination of the tube, soooooo gutted as i know it makes it harder to concieve and Oh doesnt want to try for a few months :-( xxx


----------



## klemoncake

oh cath, I'm so sorry hun. big hugs hunny. I'm so glad you are (physically) ok though. i feel so upset for you. 
we are all here for you :hugs:

lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun xxxx


----------



## KatM83

:( life is such a shit at times.. i'm so sorry your going through this again. It sounds as though your tube will be ok though? Hopefully it wont bring you any problems next time xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm hoping its going to be ok,I see the Dr tomorrow for him to do some tests to check their not damaged,so fed up xxx


----------



## KatM83

I know, you will be hun i'm so sad for you. How you felling today?xx


----------



## cathgibbs

im ok, im at work at the mo, just feel like i could burst out crying at any moment im not as bad as i was when i mc as I think im glad it was an ectopic as if it was another mc i would be paranoid its something wrong with me but now im gutted it was an ectopic incase it has scared my tubes or something :-( arghhhhhhhh!!

How you feeling hun xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath I also think your tube will be fine because it was so early. Earlier on in my last pregnancy when I was having cramps and spotting and thought it could have been ectopic, I did loads of research and a huge majority of women go on to have natural and normal pregnancies after just one ectopic - especially if their tubes are still in tact. So don't lose hope just yet. And because it righted itself naturally, you can probably start trying again as soon as you (and your partner) are emotionally ready - and he will come around to trying again. I hope today is a little bit better for you. x

How are all you other ladies? Kat - feeling ok? Lemon - feeling anything new? Kelly - feeling better?


----------



## mannymoo

Just seen your last post - I can't believe you're at work. You should be at home in bed! Take it easy today. x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun :hugs: i had to come in to work today as im having my picture taken for my security pass, not that im in the mood to smile today lol im quite busy at work too..................so i should really get off the net lol! 

oh thanks hun that made me feel a bit better, i think thats the only thing thats upsetting me, that and OH not wanting to try until after holidays,im sure i can twist his arm, i managed to this time around lol but i think this really scared him as the nurses kept saying how lucky i was and that the pain in my shoulder meant internal bleeding and i had none! xxxx


----------



## KatM83

Guess work keeps your mind of things though? I thinkyour tube will be fine, i have a friend who's first pregnancy was ectopic an had her tube removed and now she has 5 children!! So dont give up :) Maybe your oh will come round hun i know how desperate you can feel though,like you have to prove to yourself that you can do it, I was 3rd time lucky with son so i think you will be too!!
I'm doing ok, glad i got the week off xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh its keeping me occupied slightly, rather be at home though :-( hmph!! its horrible i feel like im letting my OH down, he would be such a great father :-( 

ohhhhhh lovely week off work!! you got any plans? when is your scan now hun xxx


----------



## KatM83

I felt like that but you cant think that hun, unfortunatly most of the time theres nothing you cant do anything about it,its just cruel :( I've got no plans :) oh off as well so its nice just to chill really..scan is 2nd july,its coming up pretty quick xx


----------



## klemoncake

cath i think we have all felt like that, but its really not your fault, and he will be a great father some day. i hated it when people said "at least...." to me but you do have that to think of, and really hope the tubes are ok, but i agree it sounds very much as though it will be and there won't be any reason you couldn't go on to have lots of babies! 

do whats right for you hun - i defo wouldn't be at work, but if it distracts you maybe its good. 

kat - 2nd july is so near. I'm excited for you!! 

I'm off to puppy party! really hope i get pregs soon or I'm going to be living in a zoo with all these animals! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks girls,he's really upset this time,I'm not so much upset which is starting to disturb me lol after my mc I was distraught!!! 

Ohhhh hun that will be here in no time Oohhhh its all exciting I'm so happy for you hun,used your doppler anymore,I think it was you who had bought one?

Puppy party!!!!! Amazing Ohhhh I need to see your puppy badly xxx


----------



## KatM83

ahhh puppies.... we never went to one, they are very popular though..it will be mayhem hehe :)
We all deal with things in different ways hun, when do you have to go back to docs?
I used doppler last night and found baby after watching a youtube vid :) but then i read on here someone said they dangerous and now i dont dare use it again!!xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath and Kelly - good luck for your scans today. I hope they both bring some positive news.

Kat I'm so pleased the doppler worked. And you're now past 10 weeks so it looks like this is it for you! That is amazing!

Lemon, hope the puppy party was fun. Still waiting for a pic :) What is the puppies name? I see you 7 dpo today. When will you test?

Another one for the temping ladies - my positive OPK was Sunday and I STILL haven't had a temp spike. Does this mean I may not have actually ovulated? I'm getting so frustrated....


----------



## cathgibbs

How many pos opks have you had hun? I only he'd the 1 for a few hours as my egg is a lazy sod and onky wanted to come half way out lol have you dtd alot?
Kat I have the hospital allllll day today for them to do tests etc,not fun. I don't think the doppler is dangerous hun,mw use them all the time don't they? if your concerned be her a call to double check chick xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I only had the positive for one day - on Monday there was still a strong second line but never got the smiley face. LOL Cath with your lazy egg. I've heard that you can have an ectopic from a very active egg too where it comes all the way out one tube and then floats back up the other tube so maybe you actually have super-active eggs!
I really hope they give you good news that your tubes are perfect and you can try again right away. Keep us posted. x


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry cath :hugs: 

Kat Your scan is the day of my egg collection. 

I just had Baseline scan all looks good. Just waiting for the final call then I'll be starting my 3 injections a day today. So even though today is cd 4 for me it's more like cd 1. Which means 4 weeks till test day!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hcg has doubled since Monday,have to go back Friday to have a scan to see if surgery is needed xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Kelly9 said:


> So sorry cath :hugs:
> 
> Kat Your scan is the day of my egg collection.
> 
> I just had Baseline scan all looks good. Just waiting for the final call then I'll be starting my 3 injections a day today. So even though today is cd 4 for me it's more like cd 1. Which means 4 weeks till test day!

Oohhhh gl hunny xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh Cath - how can that be? Have they scanned you again? It is so bazaar that it is doubling?!? Don't want to give you any false hope but have they checked your uterus again to see if there could be another one in there too somewhere. Oh hun, I'm so sorry. This must all be very traumatic for you. Have you had any more cramps or pains?
Kelly thats great about your scan. These four weeks will hopefully fly by!


----------



## cathgibbs

That's what I thought and it has been known for cases like that to happen,its a1 in 10,000 chance of it happening,I was in the 2% chance of having an ectopic so anything is possible!!! No more pain or anything,bleeding has,slowed right down,drips and drabs and (tmi) I think iv passed all the tissue,well he said before they do anything they will give me another scan,I will be the happiest woman alive if there is something in ny uterus xxx


----------



## KatM83

Oh how annoying cath..nothing is ever straight forward i hope you get answers soon!!
Manny i dont know anything about temps :D fingers crossed there was an egg and you caught it! I have calmed down alot but still not getting hopes up too much.
kelly hopefully it will be a good day for both off us :) how you feeling about it all this time?xxx


----------



## mannymoo

My GP who scanned me for my first pregnancy said that she alway checks uterus and tubes on every patient because it does happen! Def get them to check it out.


----------



## klemoncake

hey all. 

ahhh cath poor you, thats so rubbish that u don't know whats going on. so they are scanning again on friday and doing more bloods then??:hugs:

manny - not really sure what that means hun... are you doing same time very day? maybe you just ov'd a bit later than than the first opk - it can be like 36 hrs after a pos opk i think, and temps not gone up yet. 

thats exciting that you have your scan hat and keelys eggs on same day - something for us all to look forward to. 

dunno when to test. TBH think am out AGAIN this month - started with backache today which i usually get a few days before AF so that sucks!!!


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon is AF only due in 6 days? If so, I think back ache isvprobably a good sign!


----------



## mannymoo

Just to let you all know, my temp went up a bit more this morning and FF has officially given me a baseline and placed ovulation on Monday (as suspected)! Now if I can just get through the next 10 days without POAS!


----------



## klemoncake

i don't think so manny, i often get backache around this time...:nope:

awesome about you!!! so you are in 2ww yay!!! oh my gosh, i know we can encourage each other not to poas! i have the urge..must resist!! xx


----------



## mannymoo

You are 5 days ahead of me so I'm thinking that if I can hold out at least until you start testing, I'm doing well! I'm definitely not getting my hopes up this month. I think that I've been really lucky to get pregnant both times on first try (not so lucky to lose both of them though!) and given that there is only a 20% chance of getting pregnant every cycle, I might be running out of baby dust!


----------



## KatM83

I am sending heaps of babydust your way :D 
Klemon i hope your not out again, can i ask how long you have been ttc? I went to see friends pups today they are sooooo cute at a really sweet age...i so want one :D xxx


----------



## klemoncake

first try both times? wow, thats super fertile!! 
I've hit the year mark tic, although to be fair first few months was more ntnp. :growl mad: this is 6th cycle since the mc...

i got sad in john lewis today. i tormented myself by looking at the baby department, they had a really cute bunny mobile and then i started crying like a nutcase!!! oh dear. oh, and I'm afraid for no reason at all i cracked and tested and obvo bfn. only 8dpo so i don't know why i didi it, sometimes u see people who get their bfp at day 7 or so..... sooo jealous. xx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh no - why do we do that to our selves? I had to go get a book from Baby City for my SIL and I walk up and down the new born isle about 10 times! Hope puppy made you feel better! 8dpo is super early so don't lose hope yet. Have you heard anything more about your appointment with the specialist? I have a funny feeling that you're going to be like Kelly and get our BFP before you go for your appointment! I think I posted the other day about my friend who had a mc last April and is now preggers again and so far so good. It will happen. 

Kat how are you feeling? Have you used the doppler again?
Kelly - still on hold I presume. Hope the next lot of injections are going well.
Cath - let us know what they say after your scan tomorrow.

FMS - I keep thinking that I feel crampy but then I think I'm imagining it. These two weeks can't go fast enough!

How old is everyone by the way? I'm 34 so really starting to worry about the old body clock!


----------



## mannymoo

So many typos in that last post - lol
Kelly - meant HOLS not HOLD
Lemon - meant YOUR bfp not OUR bfp

:D


----------



## klemoncake

good luck today cath xx:hugs:

i hope your right manny!! hows everyone else doing? xx


----------



## KatM83

klemon,i have never got a bfp before af due so dont lose hope..i had to get rid of everyone who was expecting of my fb cause it made me so sad and i avoid the baby ailses everywhere! Have you had any tests done after mc?
Manny im doing ok, still inspecting loo paper :D have used the doppler once more and found hb in same place..i'm not using it everyday..tried to count i think it was roughly 132bpm dont know if thats normal! I'm 29 in oct :)
Cath how you doing?
kelly are you counting down till Mon :) xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh kat I think we will all forever be loo-paper-inspectors. It's so sad because you should be loving this time in your life but instead you are (understandably) on edge - as we all will be when we get BFPs! But I am really glad that you heard the hb again and in just over a week you will be pretty much in the clear. So exciting. Are you still wedding planning?
Cath - how was the scan today? Have you had any more bleeding?
Lemon, have you tested again? Keep yourself busy this weekend and hopefully you can get through without poas. My last bfp was 15 or 16 dpo!
Fms - I got really excited today because I went to the loo about 15 times. But then remembered that I had citrus for breakfast and that makes me pee like mad! Symptom spotting can make you go crazy!!


----------



## KatM83

I got a sudden moment of panic the other thinking oh my god i might actually have a baby again :D not really done much thinking about wedding, why are families such hard work :growlmad: i had a week of nowt but hassle and it really put me off the whole thing!!
Haha it can make you proper crazy,when will you test?xx


----------



## mannymoo

Just wrote a whole long post and then it vanished. Kat I'm so pleased that you are starting to think about the very real possibility of a new baby. Positive thinking is great. And don't worry about the family. You've got enough on your plate and still plenty time to make wedding plans.
I'm going to try wait till Thursday which will be 10 dpo but I doubt I will make it. I seriously considered testing today! How ridiculous!


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning all,I ended up having the injection as ny hcg was rising was in hospital for 13 hours altogether,I cried my eyes out after it as to me i felt like I was having an abortion,obv it had to be done as the pregnancy was still continuing...the worst bit was that oh add not allowed in the room when they gave me the injection :-( its my birthday tomorrow and I feel like Shit :-( xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I'm so sorry cath. I was concerned that we hadn't heard from you. That really sucks. I'm so sorry you have to spend your birthday this way. Did they say anything about tube damage? Hoping the tube is fine and you can go on to have loads of kids. Thinking of you and sending hugs. Xxx


----------



## KatM83

oh hunny im sorry :( did they give any reason for it? lots of hugs xxx
Try hold out for Thurs manny..how are you feeling about it??xx


----------



## klemoncake

Cath Im so sorry. That is such a horrible thing to go through, Im not surprised you are upset your man wasn't allowed with you, that seems very cruel. Obviously your not going to have a good birthday, but I hope you can do something to make u feel a little better. What happens now hun?:hugs:

Manny - have u given in yet?!?!?! i did one yesterday and BFN. i know its still early but i just feel like i know its a no for me again this month. had a day off yesterday and couldn't even get off the sofa all day, I'm just so fed up of it all. 

kat - am glad you found hb again, that must be reassuring for you! don't worry about wedding politics- we had so many rows with the family over ours, looking back its all quite funny and no one actually cares on the day!! what do you feed your dog?? we just went to puppy school and got told off!!! she was very hyperactive, but it was her first trip out and she's only 10 weeks! anyway they said it was the food we give her( royal canin) and to change but that is what vet recommended so well confused now!:shrug:


----------



## KatM83

I didnt think i was this time so dont give up yet! They both just have chappie now, just dry biscuits..Toby was really fussy when a pup and they had weaned the pups on harringtons, he wouldnt eat it so we just had him on bakers puppy for ages but he always went off stuff quick,chappie is easy to digest and they both seem to love it and neither have dickie tums since just having that :) I've not heard of the one your using but the stuff fromthevet is well expensive! Its not good for them to keep swapping and changing food i wonder why they think it makes her hyper?? All puppies are hyper :D xx


----------



## Kelly9

Cath lots of hugs.

Manny did you test?

Klemon sorry for the bfn

Me, well the clinic have upped my meds so much that I don't have enough till I get home, I'm panicking. Just called the clinic and hopefully they can call in a prescription to the clinic here so I don't have to short my dose on monday. Ugh. I don't need this stress. Injections going well so as long as I can get this little kink fixed all will be well. 

Next scan and blood work is tuesday, Im hoping they lower my dose so I don't spend another small fortune on more meds.


----------



## mannymoo

I haven't tested yet. I keep reminding myself that it would be a complete waste of a test as I'm only 6dpo! But I've changed the first testing day to 9dpo and not 10dpo. But so far, no major symptoms to report.
Kelly im sure they will give you the meds where you are. It's not like you asking for morphine!
Lemon are you testing every day? When is AF due?
Kat is it back to work tomorrow? Boo.
Cath hope your on the mend. Is your birthday tomorrow?


----------



## klemoncake

Im trying to hold out til tomo, that will be 12dpo. not holding out much hope though. :nope:

cath - happy birthday. i hope you can manage to do something nice hun, in spite of last week. 

thanks for all that hat, i think I'm just gonna keep her on the food she came on - its like u say she's a puppy!!

kelly, thats annoying, like u say, you don't need ny extra stress - hope they sort it out!

hope everyone has a nice sunday xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks all I have to go back tomorrow and Friday to monitor hcg if it hasn't dropped I have to have another injection.......feel so shitty..


Hope your all doing good ladies xxx


----------



## KatM83

happy birthday Cath :hugs:
Kelly how come they upped it?
Manny you do right to wait hope its good news :) yep back to work tomo :(
klemon i would just keep her on that for now, we took ours tothe beach today they had a great time!xx


----------



## Kelly9

They change it based off of oestrogen levels. 

So as it turns out the nurse messed up and told me to take 250 of the Gonal instead of 150!!!! HUGE MISTAKE. Had I not asked about it I could have ended up overstimulating big time and being even more sick then I was last time. Not happy. But I am happy I knew enough to think it was odd that they would up me that much and ask about it. So I only took the wrong increased dose for 1 day instead of 3. And now I have enough meds to make it back home. I'll be back home late tomorrow night and honestly as much fin as I've had I am sooo ready to be home. Managed to book some shifts at work to but hopefully they'll call me for more. 

Cath happy b day I hope you can find something good to celebrate or think about during this crappy time.


----------



## klemoncake

oh god, good thing you were questioning! have a good journey xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon, did you test this morning? When is AF due?
Cath - let us know what the tests from today say.
Kelly and Kat - one week today!!! Kelly - glad they sorted out your meds.

Temping girls - I had a slight drop in temps yesterday and then another rise this morning. My question is: do temps tend to fluctuate during 2ww or could this be implantation or something else exciting? Still no symptoms so still trying not to get my hopes up at all. But just wondering... I've attached my chart for your expert opinions.
 



Attached Files:







graph_module.png
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## klemoncake

hey, I'm not testing today. i ended up testing yesterday and bfn. had a massive melt down and had to cancel my plans for the day. so i don't want to go through that again today. thinking about testing tomo but will prob just wait for af now. i know its coming:cry:

manny - from my reading a dip can suggest implantation, but you can also get it in non pregnant cycle. i had a dip last 2 cycles and then af came. so, i suppose lets hope for you it is implantation, but its not definitely it is (hope so though hun!)

cath - hope today hog is going the right way and you don't need further injection.xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Ah sorry hun that yesterday was crappy. I have everything crossed for tomorrow's test. When you got your BFP last time, how long had you been TTC for? Had you done anything different? Its so frustrating because its happened before so you'd think it should happen again. 

Thanks for the feedback on the graph. While I am enjoying temping (kind of gives me something to do everyday), I am finding it a bit frustrating too. I'm concerned about getting a BFP because my anxiety has been getting progressively worse and I know they say that anxiety can hamper falling pregnant. But don't want to take anything for it either because that is also bad for TTC.


----------



## KatM83

Im sorry you feel af is on way klemon :(
Kelly good job you asked!!!
manny i hope its implantation :)
cath i hope your ok..
I managed to get to gym this morn :D i'm lying down now haha..so nervous for next Mon xx


----------



## klemoncake

mannymoo - I'm with you on the anxiety thing. each month gets worse. i had to start medication and have a month off work 
. only just gone back and now doing part time. feel so shitty that my life has come to this. this was meant to be the best yr of my life after the wedding, but its been the worst. its just going to happen again is it? i tested- bfn. backache started. af's coming. i just stalked lttc again - i can't bear that I'm one too now. this is day 2 of sitting on the sofa doing nothing...i just want my husbands child...


----------



## mannymoo

Im so sorry Lemon. You brought tears to my eyes! It really isn't fair. When did you get married? We were married in November last year - 3 weeks before the first BFP. So it has been a complete roller coaster since our marriage started. And yes - it is supposed to be the best time of our lives :(
Out of interest, what meds were you prescribed and did your doctor say it was safe to use while TTC? The anxiety is a real issue because I keep thinking that if it doesn't stop soon, I won't be able to get pregnant again or I will lose another baby and that just makes me even more anxious!!! I did ask my Gynae if anxiety can cause miscarriage and he said that without a doubt it will not cause miscarriage. That made me feel a bit better.


----------



## cathgibbs

hi ladies sorry i havent been in touch recently, how are you all??

any scans or any bfps?! i cant read past this page for some reason!! the internet at work has been playing up today!!

afm im devastated, done a hpt and an opk before hosp today and before the control line even got dark i had BFP on the test line...... i knew my levels had gone up which i was told was normal soooooooooooo had my blood tests done today and they have rose from 830odd to..........1499, i am now at high risk of having my tube ruptured, i was having the niggly feelings last night in my groin so the dr said to either ring an ambulance or go straight to a&e if i get them again, they expect to hcg to rise slightly but thats quite a significant increase, Got to go back Friday, if the levels have gone up im going to have emergency surgery to remove my tube.........................other than that my birthday was lovely, my family and OH and friends made it really special for me xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Awe Cath that is too sad. I just can't understand why your levels are still nearly doubling, even after the shots. My heart goes out to you. Please listen to your doctor and if you feel uneasy at all, go straight to the hospital. It must be a very scary situation to be in. Why do you have to wait until Friday? Can't you go in on Wednesday and see if there has been any changes? You're in my thoughts and my prayers. Really hope it starts dropping and soon xxx

Re the thread - not much news. We're all just waiting for one thing or another....


----------



## cathgibbs

they cant really determine anything from me going in any earlier hun, its procedure to go in on the 4th and 7th day after Methotrexate, so that they can see a 15% decline by the 7th day - 7th day is a Thursday but iv got Friday off work and as i might either need the jab again if my levels are dropping slowely or the op if they have risen im going to need the day off work so they said they will see me Friday, im just so fed up, if i have the injection again that means no TTC for 6 months, i just feel like screaming and my friend who tried for 2 years to concieve is still smoking and just moaning non stop about being pregnant (tired sore back etc) just feel like shouting at her telling her to get a grip!! :-( xxx


----------



## mannymoo

People like that really do need to GET A GRIP! How many months pregs is she? Can't believe she is still smoking. Thats disgusting! And the rest of us do everything we can to be healthy for this time. 

6 months of not trying would be very disappointing. Although I still thinks anther wait 6 months than lose a tube. Really hoping its gone down by Friday. 3 months out of action is bad enough! Sending hugs xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I know!!! i think shes 3 months now hun, thing is her oh lost his job 4 months ago they got no savings shes a hairdresser (no disrespect to anyone thats a hairdresser but where i live its not exactly the best paid job...maybe £10K PA!!) they have had to move out of their rented house into OHs parents house, both of them are smoking away like its a fashion, i smoke but as soon as i found out i gave up i have only smoked the day i found out it was ectopic and on friday after my injection bcause i was so stressed and i bought another pack today but my patches will be back on tomorrow as i want to be fit and healthy! sorry girls im just so pissed off with her she hasnt even asked how I am!!?! araghhhhh!!!

yeh i would rather that too hun but its the thought of not trying for 6 whole months it really upsets me!! its bad enough we cant have sex/drink alcohol/excercise for a few weeks!! we havent had sex or drunk for over a month now and its getting me really agitated lol! 

God im having a proper rant today lol!!! 

how is everyone by the way lol xxx


----------



## KatM83

Klemon im so sorry :( its not fair i wish you weren't having a hard time of it.

Cath also very sorry things are not going as planned i hope you don't have to have your tube removed.. I for one do not complain..it gives me hope if i'm feeling like crap :) my darling mother told me i look knackered today..cheers mum :D 
Love to you all xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Lol kat. Only a mother can say that!
Cath I can't believe you can't even drink! This really is torture! Hope tomorrow is better for everyone! X


----------



## klemoncake

cath:hugs: it sounds awful for you. thinking of you and hoping its going down by friday. as for your friend - i get very annoyed by all these mothers you see- smoking, drinking, eating crap and not giving a damn about their unborn kids. it really makes me sick and life is so unfair at times. you don't need to be around people like that hun. 

manny - i was married september, started trying a little before that. dr started me on fluoxetine, which i think is helping on the whole. there is a slight risk of heart defects in pregnancy, but he said lots of people continue to take it. i think that once i get my bfp - if i ever do, i will stop it though straight away. for my own sanity i think its better to take it until that day. hows 2ww treating you? x

im defo out, just waiting for af. temp drop this am. :cry: dh is being lovely though - i was worried he will get pissed off eventually with an infertile blubbering mess as a wife, but he was so sweet last night. 

kat and kelly - bet you are literally counting down the days!!! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - your DH sounds amazing and I really don't think you should worry about him getting pissed off with the situation. I think they probably feel as responsible as we do. And while they probably also want to just curl up into a little ball and cry, they know they have to be strong for us. I feel sorry for the men sometimes. Has he had any tests done?
Thanks for the info on fluoxitine. I will keep that in mind. I decided that if I get a bfn now (which seems likely) I will discuss some meds with my doctor. I really don't want to but my biggest issue with anxiety is breathing difficulties and IBS and it all becomes very overwhelming at times. Agreed that when the BFP comes, we should stop. 
Sorry about the temp drop. I hope that AF is at least kind to you this month! And July is the month of new beginnings!!!
Just noticed that your mc was on Christmas Day. That is too sad :( xx


----------



## mannymoo

BTW: 2ww is dragging completely. Only 8dpo today and feels like it should be 25dpo. Temp still going up nicely but absolutely NOTHING else. Keep feeling my boobs to see if they're sore and nothing! Not even a little. Was going to test tomorrow but because I feel so normal, I might try leave it for a couple more days. Got my holiday in 2 weeks so at least I have something to look forward to.:happydance:


----------



## KatM83

Aw klemon...he will be more concerned about your feelings i bet.. did you say you had been referred? It must be so frustrating, i hope you get answers soon xxxx
I'm just totally bricking it at the moment... struggled at work last night


----------



## klemoncake

yay where are u going on hols? thats something to look forward to!! 

kat yes, we have been referred just waiting for appointment to come through. we've had blood tests and his spermies checked already and all fine there, which is reassuring at least. 

am trying to be positive today - next cycle would mean i would be testing just before dh birthday so that would be the best present for him!

how you doing cath and kelly?? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

KAt how you feeling hun, whens your scan? 

How are the rest of you ladies doing?

im not so good today, im paranoid their going to take my tube away and then ill get pregnant and end up with another ectopic and have my tube taken away from my right side, i dont think my right side is much good as the last 2 times iv caught its been from my left side xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon, we're off to an island. Its actually a belated honeymoon and I'm guessing we are going to Seychelles but still TBC by DH. Its a bit of a surprise at this stage.
It is reassuring that all tests are fine but also frustrating. Sometimes you just wish they would tell you whats wrong so you can fix it! But a BFP for your DH's birthday would be AMAZING!

Cath - you need toe tay positive that all will be alright. You doing everything you're supposed to (hope you're taking it easy!) and getting checked etc so I am sure it will all be fine. 

Kat - how you feeling? I love your baby progress ticker. It gives me hope every time I see it.

Kelly - you back yet?


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh Many how lovely! when are you going hun?

yeh i am hun, im at work but i literally just sit down all day so not doing anything strenious im just starting to freak out!! xxx


----------



## klemoncake

WOW!!! JEALOUS!!! that sounds amazing, what a lovely thing to look forward to!! we went to zanzibar for our honeymoon and it was beautiful- you'll have a lovely time!

cath - please try not to think that, i know its hard. i really hope it doesn't come to losing your tube, i have faith it won't hun. :hugs: we're all here to support you through it xxx

agree with manny - kat's ticker gives me hope!! I'm going to have about 10 different ones when it happens!!! there was loads of angst with tickers etc on the ltttc threads- all very political!!! think am just gonna stay on this thread instead- =some of thats what upset me yesterday when i was stalking their threads.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww id love to go somewhere like that!! Me and OH have a holiday to Bulgaria booked at the end of September and I got a feeling its gonna rain all bloody week! 

i know i shouldnt but i cant help but think like that, the luck we are having it wouldnt suprise me :-( im hoping for a miracle that when i have my bloods done on friday it will have dropped by 15%!! 

Whats upset you hun xxx


----------



## KatM83

Wow Manny that sounds awesome, how lovely :)
Klemon that would be great if you get your bfp for your dh birthday maybe thats whats happening its waiting for a special occasion :) What the crack in ltttc then? Your not allowed to leave us anyway :)
Cath im praying its good news Fri for you, try not to worry, easier said than done i know!
Scan is Mon...dare i say it...i got in the bath today and am sure felt a little flutter!!
I sometimes do worry about offending with the tickers so i'm glad you guys dont mind it! 
xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm finally home! 

Scan today was not great I'm responding slower then last time by a lot so they've upped my meds. Very disheartened but I'm still hopefull of getting lots of eggs come collection. It's still scheduled for july 2 but may be pushed till the 4th or 5th if I have to stim longer. 

Many your vacation sounds a lot nicer then mine. Mine was horrible, I mean it was nice seeing friends and family but a lot of shit went down that I could have done without plus hannahs due date etc. I am happy to be home but missing my husband and son, they don't come back till thursday night.


----------



## KatM83

oh rubbish Kelly :( why is that do you think? Sorry you didnt have the best time away.. Have you got any plans for some 'me time' till Thurs?


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun,my hpts keep getting darker so I think ky hcg is still rising :-( Ohhhh hun don't think like that we are all happy watching the ticker go up and up  Ohhhh hun you'll have to get on here as soon as scan is finished so we can see the baby!!

Ohhhh hun I'm sorry your holiday was rubbish :-( xxx


----------



## KatM83

It will be my first port of call :D When are you next at docs hun Fri?xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Well they started me on a lower dose cause I got sick the last time so that could be it plus I was on the pill before this cycle which can sometimes make you respond slower so overall just not a great combination. They've upped my meds to 300 which is huge considering I never went over 150 last time. I hope it works and I have loads of follies on thursday, I just hate the waiting. Now it's 2 days of crazy worry. I'm going to try to relax, I can sleep in tomorrow the house is clean the yard is mowed so might hit up the mall walk around a bit and read loads.


----------



## KatM83

Sounds perfect to me :) I hope you're ok with the meds this time then and they dont make you feel sick again!


----------



## klemoncake

yay kelly glad to have u back, mall sounds perfect to me!!! I'm rubbish when dh is away, will go quick though!

kat- we love the ticker and OMG so exciting a little flutter- i love that story!!:happy dance:

cath i hope the tests don't mean anything, do you have to still do them?

grrr, i went to waitrose this afternoon and there was literally 5 massive pregnant women in the shop, made me very jealous and sad again.:growl mad:


----------



## Kelly9

well by sick I mean I got ovarian hyper stimulation after transfer last time and was hospitalized for 4 days with 11 pounds of fluid in my abdomen. In terms of side effects during the meds I get bloated. I've gained 5 pounds already and my tummy looks about 10 weeks preggo right now from all the action my ovaries are getting.


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly I really hope you don't get over stimulated. One of my good friends is 22 weeks and she still hasn't recovered from her over stimulation. She's had to stop work and is terribly uncomfortable. BUT baby is doing fine so its not all bad. Is it possible that you could react better to it because its second time around?

Kat SOOO excited that you felt a little flutter. I'm dying to know what that feels like! Roll on Monday! We want a pic of that little poppet!

Cath it is so crazy! I guess the tests all have different amounts of dye and hopefully that is why your latest one is darker. I really hope Friday brings some good news. It can't come soon enough!

Lemon has AF turned up yet? I know what you mean about pregnant people everywhere. We had a dinner last night and I was the only non-pregnant one. Felt really left out. But the friend who I told you guys about (who had a mc in April last year and has been trying since) had her 12-week scan yesterday and all was good. I am honestly thrilled for her - she's one of the few I am pleased for. The rest I despise and envy :)

AFM - I cracked and tested this morning. Great big gigantic negatory! I know 9dpo is super-early but I felt like I had to do something. Girls I'm really not optimistic this month. I just have a feeling that its not my month. :( My temp also dropped a bit this morning which I gather is not a good thing. AF still only due in 5 days so I will keep testing but I'm definitely not expecting anything.

xx


----------



## mannymoo

oh and was so bleak by the BFN that I had 2 slices of pizza, a mini-bountry chocky and a mini-snickers chocky for breakfast!!


----------



## KatM83

That sounds like an awesome breakfast :) And it is still early to test?
I hope we get good news soon!!! one of the girls at work is expecting, she has no place of her own and her bf is really young...not saying they will be bad parents but it makes me so cross that it happens for people so easily and us all on here having such a shit time when we want it soooo bad (and not just cause all our friends are doing it :/ ) I would be gutted if this pregnancy ends up bad and she goes on i honestly think i would have to leave xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Kat on Friday i have to go to the hosp next, been told to expect to stay there all day and try not to eat incase i need surgery :-(

i dont really have to do the tests but if i see the lines going a bit fainter ill be happy so i think im doing it for me really if that makes sense?

Ahhhh Kat I know how you mean it infuriates me, i think about a few of my friends as they are pregnant and not in the best situations house/money/partner wise and i think how can you get pregnant just like that but its causing me so much worry, heartache and pain!? i just dont understand it all....

Amazeballs of a breakfast Manny!!! im impressed!!!! Pizza for breakfast is amazing!!! i think it may still be early hun, remember your not out until the horrible witch shows her disgusting face!! xxxx


----------



## KatM83

I dont either hun, I hope fri goes quickly for you and you dont have to have surgery xxx


----------



## KatM83

Do you ladies mind if i vent off about something not really baby related? Feel like don't really have anyone to talk to about this :(
So my mum just came into work and says I don't know why you've done this, i just wanted you to have a nice wedding and now i don't see the point, your too stressed,the house needs things doing to it, you don't have any quality in your relationship, you should just cancel it you can get married any time.
She wasn't being nasty and the thing is shes right, I've been thinking it myself! There is stuff i want to do to the house, i want to go on holiday and do nice things.. We aren't skint by any means but the money we put away for the wedding means we don't get to do other things, i had gone off the wedding idea a bit anyway after family issues to be honest!! Raaaah..i don't know :( tried to talk to oh a few times about the wedding but he just gets offended, we already put it back and had put deposit down for venue.. We said we would talk about it after scan, he gets the hump about pretty much everything actually this is going off on something totally different now..but he moved in with me and everything in the house is mine and sometimes i feel he just has no respect, he doesn't really help me with anything house wise and while i don't mind at all when hes working and i'm just part time, sometimes a lil help is appreciated, The outside of the house is a mess with stuff that needs to go to the tip and hes been off for 2 weeks!!
He is so frustrating to talk to about this kind of stuff though, he gets so defensive..but i think i really need to have a serious talk to him about it.. Hes not a bad guy, i love him loads, hes brilliant with my son and thats most important to me.
Sorry, i know these aren't real problems just god, i feel better now :D
xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun :hugs: if you have gone off the idea of getting married and would rather spend the money on holidays/baby/doing the house up etc why dont you get married where its not gonna cost so much? i know you have put a deposit down already but with what you have to save for the rest of the payment - could that pay for something else with some money left over? if you get what i mean?? Tell OH, tell him to sit down, listen and after you have said what you want to say he can speak, oh and tell him to get off his arse and take the stuff up the tip and finish off the odd jobs!! thats what i done to my OH there was loads that needed doing around the house and i just calmly txt him 'love, there's so much that needs doing around the house, im fed up of doing it all myself, i cook clean and wash your clothes, what do you do? in all honestly....nothing sooooo on the weekend and the next few weekends your not drinking and your finishing off bits and bobs' it worked and if he made up any excuse not to do i just wouldnt cook anything or do anything to benefit him  xxxxx


----------



## KatM83

:) thanks hun, i am really not fussed about a fancy wedding but my mum..gosh! shes like do it properly you'll regret it blah blah :D I now i do sometimes try to talk to oh, you'd think he was the only man on earth to work 6day weeks!!! In a way i have myself to blame cause i do have a habit of re doing what hes done :blush: but its not so much housework its the bigger things like going to the tip and washing the outside of the windows etc.. I am going to attempt the talk tonight :) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Well you cant wash windows pregnant hun!! tell him if hes not pulling his weight now what is he gonna be like at 3am in the morning when the baby is crying and you need him to go downstairs and make the bottles up  play on it hun! xxx


----------



## KatM83

:hugs: haha thank you xxx how you feeling?


----------



## cathgibbs

dont take any prisoners hun! make a list for him!

im ok hun, starting to get twinges in my belly button, groin and down by my 'toot' (sorry thats the only word i use to describe it, i even use it infront of the Drs lol) if they get any stronger i think ill go in sooner, im ok though  thanks xxx


----------



## KatM83

bless you, i hope it gets sorted for you soon xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

and me hun, i have only got used to the idea of not TTC for 3 months so im hoping i ont have to have another MTX as it will then be 6 months not TTC, but the more iv researched it iv understood more, they dont want you to try in those 3 months as MTX destroys your folic acid so you have to build it up to get pregnant again so im going to ask for a prescription of higher dosage Folic acid cause iv only seen the 400mg ones,hopefully then we can try a week or so sooner  head feels like it could burst and all i keep seeing is pregnant women! ARghhhhhhhhhhh xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat - it sounds to me like you guys really need to have this chat. In my experience, its best to approach it in a way that is positive instead of telling him is isn't doing anything. Try keep it light but be firm. Maybe try the angle that there is going to be a baby soon and you're both going to have to do extra bits around the house. Then suggest drawing up a joint list of task - allocating some to you and some to him (even if you have already done all of yours!). Make it seem like its a joint effort and maybe suggest baking him biscuits while he washes the windows on the weekend or something equally as cheesy. My DH gets offended too when I tell him off for things so I've least how to tackle these conversations with him. 

RE the wedding, you need to do what makes the two of you happy and not the rest of the family. Maybe also worth chatting to your OH about that too at the same time. See what he wants out of the wedding and go from there. If you both decide that spending the money elsewhere is what you both want, head to a registry office and invite your families for a nice meal somewhere afterwards. That way they can still be part of your special day. But if a big fancy wedding is what you want, then do it because you only get one chance. My wedding day was the best day of my life and it was far from fancy because both DH and I wanted a beach wedding. Its all about what YOU and OH want and you need to make the decision together. 

I hope the conversations go well. If it gets heated just start crying. My DH never knows what to do when I cry and eventually I get my own way!!

Cath - Im really worried about you. Please go easy. Maybe you must just call in sick tomorrow and just go for the tests then?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahaha manny i like that 'just start crying' haha that made me smile  i agree though!! Kat have you thought about a wedding abroad, that way you get your wedding and you get married, id love to get married abroad 

im ok Manny :hugs: im just really, really tired now like i was when i was pregnant i so hope that means my HCG hasnt risen :-( Going food shopping after work but OH is coming with me as i cant carry anything and i done the housework and made a pie last night so i have nothing to do tonight apart from put food away and chill out  thank you hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck with the chat Kat!


----------



## klemoncake

Wow, i went to work for one day and missed loads of chatter!!

just to add my thoughts in!!
Kat - like Manny, my wedding day was the best day of my life, and actually we did go all out and spend a rather silly amount of money. looking back, the best things about the day, were walking up the aisle and meeting my hubby, the car ride to our venue and then the pics we had done (away from everyone in a random corn field). those were the best bits cos it was just me and him together, excited cos we were married! the rest all seemed very important at the time but looking back was no big deal really. we had soooo many fights and politics with different people it was so tiring, even down to our colour scheme (black and white) where about 10 different relatives commented it was funeral colours and not wedding. so my advice is DO WHAT MAKES YOU TWO HAPPY. Talk to him and explain. at the end of the day you are making your little family and it will be all you forever, not anyone else!! 

Manny - you are brilliant, you make me laugh so much!!! i can eat so much crap!! i had 2 cupcakes for breakfast on day 12po cos i was in such a bad mood!! when u testing next?? d9po doesn't mean anything, probe not implanted yet xx

Cath - you can get 5mg folic acid on prescription, and people who take methotrexate for other conditions are prescribed it. ask them on fri or your gp. also people who take it can feel really tired so hopefully its that not to do with your hcg. my friend used to take it for a rheumatological condition. i hope you don't need another, 3 months won't be too bad to wait.:hugs:

kelly - sorry to hear you got OHSS before, that sucks! am really hoping this time turns out good for you. then the bloating will be worth it!!

so for me, AF started today:cry: i knew it though. on the plus side I've just had smoked salmon, blue cheese and wine for dinner!!! also, my cousin gave birth today so the whole families going on about that. have had to block all their feeds on Facebook "brag book". she was bragging about how small the baby was and how good that it is, but it was like 5 pounds something and term - seems pretty small to me!! am being v. bitchy!!! he he! roll on ovulation.......AGAIN!!! x


----------



## Kelly9

klemon I'd be bitchy to. 5 pounds is small for 40 weeks but if she went around 37 it might not be. 

My men come home tomorrow night! Sleeping in was good. Scan tomorrow morning so finger crossed that things look much better.


----------



## mannymoo

Ooo good luck kelly. Let us know how it goes!

I got bfn again. :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Klemon yeh i think ill ask the hospital and see what they said i dont think they will personally prescribe it to me but you never know, if they dont ill just go to my drs in a few weeks when my levels are 0, yeh i think yesterday i had the full brunt of MTX, tired, was sick had such a sore belly and went freezing cold for half hour then boiling, did panick me slightly and OH was on standby to 'drag me to the car' in his words lol! im sorry AF has shown hun :-( just think this month will be a fresh start, just dtd every other day and im sure you will hit the egg chick i got everything x for you!! i think 5lb is small too! i wouldnt be bragging i would be a bit sad! 


Manny sorry you have a BFN, AF still hasnt arrived yet though hun so your not out :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KatM83

Thanks for your advice girlies :) We kinda had a talk last night and he said for me to make a list of what i want doing to the house so at least thats a start,i just think hes one of them guys that doesnt see stuff so i'm just going to have to keep reminding him :D I like the idea of saying i'll do this and you do that Manny :) as for the wedding i'm still not much clearer!!
Manny i'm sorry bfn when is af due??
Klemon its rubbish af turned up :( 5lbs is soooo small!! Thomas was 8lb 14 haha. my wedding colours are black and white too :)
Kelly good luck tomo i hope you've had a nice sleep in!!
Cath i hope you get good news tomo, just so you know i was told to wait 3months after my 2nd loss and then i fell pregnant with Thomas just before the 3 months was up so i defo believe in 3rd time lucky :) xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Scan was a bit better today, there are about 7-8 lead follies with another 5 small ones, I am hoping the small ones catch up, I'm aiming for 15 this time so fingers crossed. Go back saturday for a scan hopefully all will be good and I'll get to trigger sat but I'm thinking trigger will be sun or mon with collection tue or wed.


----------



## mannymoo

Great news Kelly. Wow - 15 is excellent! You could get a whole rugby team from that lot!

Kat - glad you had the talk. Lets hope things start improving. And you still have plenty time to make wedding decisions. You should Elope... to the Seychelles...next week! :D

Cath - best of luck for tomorrow. Keep us posted. x

Lemon - hope you doing ok?

Ladies - I was just trying to work out how I normally feel just before AF and I realized I have NO IDEA! Besides the 2 AF's I've had after my miscarriages (when I didn't really get symptoms of AF due to suspected anovulatory cycles) my last proper AF was back in November. I seem to recall getting sore boobs just before but can't remember him long before. Does anyone else get that with AF? My boobs are really sore today and now I'm wondering if AF might arrive sooner than expected. Or maybe I might be in for some luck? Still no other signs or symptoms though. Did another test this afternoon (I can't help myself!) and still BFN. Will just have to wait and see. Tomorrow is 11 dpo and AF should be due Sunday or Monday so I will wait and see. More waiting....


----------



## klemoncake

manny- the only thing i can say, is that every cycle for the last four i have religiously recorded every symptom in 2ww. every single cycle have had different symptoms at different times. so i conclude from this that anything can mean anything!! hold on in there, and lets hope for you it does mean something this time!! you are still early xxx

kelly- brilliant news hun, snot know much about numbers but that sounds like a lot!?

kat- totally elope!! ha ha! black and white comes out looking really nice in photos, especially b&w photos!

cath- good luck tomo hun, what time are you going in? x

I'm just plodding along with af. phoned hospital as no appointment letter through yet, and they have no record of me so gonna have to chase up GP I think- bit annoying!!


----------



## KatM83

That is annoying!! Especially when you've been waiting!
Haha Seychelles would be awesome, i'm so jealous you're going :)
When my cycles were 'normal' my boobs would hurt straight from ovulation but when i got pregnant last time they didnt hurt till a few days before af and then they were a different sore..this time..nothing..at all :D
Sorry Kelly should have said today not tomo! Glad its looking good :)
xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Yes Lemon - that is VERY frustrating. I remember the joys of the NHS! Really hope they sort it out for you soon. It will be good to have something in the pipelines. Hope puppy is behaving? 

Kat - my last BFP I had no sore boobs at all too. But because I still thought my cycle was out-of-whack, I didn't really take notice. Unfortunately, I think this type of "sore" is more AF-type sore. Not the sensitive nips that I tend to get with pregnancy. At least it will be weekend from tomorrow and hopefully that will make the time go faster!


----------



## KatM83

Oh boo.. 
Can i just say...i love our little group, we've all been through so much and i know its helped me knowing there's someone to talk to who actually knows what it feels like and doesn't make you feel insane :friends:
xx


----------



## Kelly9

Many I Hope it turns into a bfp.

It is an ok number for follies for an average cycle but last cycle I had WAY more so it kind of sucks. I'm just hoping collection is monday and doesn't get pushed off so my follies need to grow grow grow in the next 2 days.


----------



## mannymoo

I agree kat. We've got a great little group!

Grow follies. Grow! 

Cath I get concerned when we don't hear from you. Hope all ok..


----------



## klemoncake

Ha ha ha ha!!! GROOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWW FOLLLIES!!!!

i think our group is awesome too, its nice to be able to say anything and not offend anyone! 

cath - hope today goes well for you, thinking of you xxxxx

pups is good thanks, got puppy romp tomo which I'm dreading - she's
actually Marley from marley and me outside of the house!! but it is funny!! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Waiting to have emergency surgery,tube has ruptured :-( xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Awww cath, I hope they can fix it up right and nice. 

Scan tomorrow, really hoping they'll tell me I can trigger tomorrow, I'm so uncomfortable and full feeling. GROOOOOOW EGGIES AND FOLLIES OR BOTH!


----------



## mannymoo

Oh no Cath. That's terrible news. Thinking of you. I hope it goes as well as can be expected. Hope you're not in too much pain. :( x

Good luck for tomorrow Kelly!

Xx


----------



## klemoncake

oh cath:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hope surgery goes ok hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

starting to feel anxious again, I just want good news so bad, I know I won't sleep tonight, ugh. and I have to bring my son with me since DH works tomorrow, should be interesting, I brought him along a few times during our frozen cycle and he was good so hopefully he will be tomorrow to.


----------



## KatM83

Oh cath :( Hope your ok hun,i'm sorry xxx
Kelly, i cant sleep in this run up to Mon either,I hope you get great news!


----------



## mannymoo

Cath how are you feeling today? I am so sad for you that you have had to go through this. But remember that it's just a speed bump and don't for a second think that your TTC journey is over. I know you will het your little baby one day soon. Try stay positive eve though that's much easier said than done! X

Kelly how was the scan?

Fms still bfn and now 12 dpo. I think I'm out as I had some spotting this morning. Temp is still up but I think it's a bit late for imp spotting. I think I'll get a visit later today or tomorrow. Anyone get AF while their temps were still up?


----------



## klemoncake

my temp always drops day before, then AF starts. you can implant at day12 so u ever know. 
think I'm gonna give temping a miss this month, it causes me more worry i think. 

cath - really hope surgery went ok and your not feeling too poorly. totally agree with manny. its a glitch. i keep thinking - in 10 years, when we have our little ones, we will look back at these times and at least feel so much more grateful for what we have. i know thats easy to say but i honestly believe it will be alright in the end for us all. 

kat and kelly - hope you are not worrying too much, best of luck girlies. xx

nothing from me to report.! xx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon agreed. Temping is stressful. But quite addictive too. 
I've just been at a friends house who has 3 month old born with a condition where one of her legs didn't develop properly. The mum was telling me that they are going to have the bottom of the leg amputates. Its so devestating for them and I left there thinking that my situation could be so much worse. Just need to keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## KatM83

i know, a lass i know had a little boy 3weeks ago,they knew he had problems but not to what extent and they had to make the heart breaking desision to turn off his ventilator at 2weeks :( he would never have been able to move but brain would have been aware... i think they are terribly brave..i made me so so sad to read about it x


----------



## Kelly9

Had Hannah survived she had the chance of having walking issues and bladder and bowel problems from her condition but they were small (the walking one). I think my husband is relieved she didn't make it, me I would have had her anyway I could. 

So collections been pushed off till wednesday. Not happy about that, had to buy even more meds now and am just hormonal and uncomfortable. I've got 4 more days till the eggs are out then I'll feel rough from the procedure for a while. Wish I could sleep through till wed.


----------



## KatM83

is the few extra days so they willbe stronger?


----------



## KatM83

Manny sorry about the bfn :( xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi gals. Well AF is here! So bleak. But here's to another cycle. Fingers crossed that this is the one. Temp dropping slowly but still very much above coverline but I think my temps at the beginning of this cycle may have still been off from the mc.

Cath - are you on the mend? Have they said when you can TTC again?
Kelly - sorry you're so uncomfortable but hopefully the extra days mean that your eggs will be nice and healthy when they egg-stract them ;) When will your testing date be?
Kat - everything is crossed for you tomorrow. What time is the scan? Have you uses the Doppler recently or felt any more flutters?
Lemon - we will probably Ov a few days apart. I'm thinking of stopping the temping this month too and just chilling out a bit. 

Hope you're all having a good Sunday! X


----------



## KatM83

fingers crossed for you this cycle hun! I am so so nervous about tomo! Found hb with doppler yest, sometimes i think i feel movement but am not too sure..
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Kelly9

No the few extra days is so they're mature enough to collect, I just responded so slowly and not as well this time. I have another scan tomorrow morning sometime I am hoping to trigger tomorrow and have collection wed. WIll know more tomorrow.

Kat thats very reassuring now you can relax some.

Many sorry about the witch, I hope you catch the eggy this cycle.


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck today KAT & KELLY!!!


----------



## klemoncake

manny - sorry for AF. yes, we are super close then, lets pray this is our month!!

Kat and kelly - good luck girls xxxxxx

cath - how are u sweetie? lots of love

sorry msg is a bit brief, am slyly on computer at work!! xx


----------



## KatM83

Hi ladies eeeek all went well at scan, baby even waved :D measured 12+3..
feel so relieved hoping i can relax a bit now xxxxhttps://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10150991810798397&set=a.495919298396.271778.509868396&type=1&theater


----------



## mannymoo

OMG Kat thats amazing. He's bigger than he is supposed to be too! No sure why I keep saying "he". I must think its a boy. That is super-awesome news. Did you try post a picture? I can only see the little blue square. Did they do all the normal 12 weeks tests?
Very happy for you. Its definitely time to relax a bit now. Congrats!!! xx

I also saw a post by Cath on another thread sayings that her tube was going to be fine. So more good news there. Cath - not sure if you're checking in too often but very happy to hear that!

Its about time we had some good news here!

Kelly - hope yours is going well too?


----------



## KatM83

yea i'll try post it again.. the date now is actually my original date so it must have been a slow grower at the start :) I think its a girly :D https://https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=4041084912910&set=a.1117343021190.18566.1455423488&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_comment


----------



## KatM83

how do i bloody attach it :growlmad: 
yep i had bloods done and had to see a consultant as had loop treatment for abnormal cells from smear years ago, apparantly it can cause preterm labour!!!xx


----------



## mannymoo

Go to the advanced view and scroll down to where it says manage attachments. You should be able to upload it there. A little girl would be amazing if you've already got a boy. Are you going to find out?


----------



## KatM83

Im going to change my pro pic :)


----------



## mannymoo

Love it! So amazing!


----------



## KatM83

:)


----------



## klemoncake

oh Kat - this is AMAZING!!! CONGRATS!! i love your picture so much you must be so excited now! I will admit I am a bit jealous too - I can't wait to see my baby on a scan!! 

this month I'm drinking a glass of grapefruit every day which is pretty rank but i heard it helps your pH!! :shrug: DH called GP and referral went off end of May so he's going to call the hospital and have a bit of a rant at them today. I know its not like Im dying, but its still pretty irritating!!

kelly any news?? 
cath - please check in with us! xxx

manny - what u doing this month? am thinking of just sacking everything off and no sticks, no temps etc, and just DTD every couple of days. dunno though!! x


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon I think forgetting everything and just going with the flow is a great idea. I'm definitely thinking thats the way I need to go. I keep working myself into such a state about dates and I know the best thing is to just forget about it. My friend (that I keep referring to - the one that had her mc last April) purposefully tried NOT to get preggers the cycle that she ended up getting pregnant. In SA, the whole country pretty much closes down from mid-december to mid-jan and all Gynae's are on leave so you don't want to be having your baby then. Turns out that as soon as they stopped trying, it happened. So this month we should both try NOT to get pregnant and see what happens :)

Sadly we have had to put our holiday on hold for a few weeks because of DHs work. I'm gutted because I thought that would take my mind off things.

RE the grapefruit juice, I've heard that this is good around ovulation time. Lucky for me I love GF juice.

Cath and Kelly - how are you?


----------



## KatM83

Thank you lemon, i am pretty excited now :)
I think going with the flow is a good idea aswell, all i did last time was the opk and as soon as got a line just dtd the next 3 nights..
How is everyone else? cath? you dissapeared?hope you ok xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hello everyone!! Sorry iv been a bit distant recently...

Kat......amazing pic hun I'm glad everything went fine I bet your so relieved chick....

Sorry for af but just think this cycle will be your cycle!!!

I have only had a quick read through some if the posts and thank you for all your messages and thank you klemon for messaging me....my tube was saved yay the sac looked smaller in real life than on the scan so my consultant didn't touch it as I'm only just turned 25 with no kids and he didn't feel the need to remove it......yet!! There was quite a lot of old blood in my uterus which he suspects is from when I went to a&e with signs of internal bleeding but for some miraculous reason it stopped bleeding which was fab as I was sat waiting for 3 hours in a&e as the trigger nurse put me as non urgent even tho I had signs of an ectopic and internal bleeding so I'm sending a complaint to them when I feel better!! My hcg went from 1489 to 1367 to 1034 and now 897 so the mtx did not work at all but now its gradually working yay!! I'm feeling ok apart from really bad pains in my belly button but ill be ok.....only 71 days till we can try again yay!!!!!

Hope your all ok ladies xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome back Cath! I'm so pleased they saved your tube. That is great news. And 71 days sounds a lot but it's less than 2 months away and most of that is summer and olympics so the time will go super fast! Get yourself good and healthy so that you can catch that egg first try! Hope the pain goes away soon. X


----------



## klemoncake

what a relief cath that they saved the tube. glad you are feeling a bit better. hopefully by the time the 71 days are up you'll be nice and ready to catch!!

is it collection tomo kelly?? good luck:hugs:

i just ate a whole giant avocado - its meant to be a fertility boost!!! x


----------



## KatM83

Oh Cath good news about tube :) 71 days will go quick for you hopefully.. its good to hear you are ok xxx


----------



## Kelly9

cath thats great news, time will fly by.

No collection tomorrow it's scheduled for thursday I just triggered tonight, tomorrow is a day off from meds then in bright and early. 

I have family visiting so I won't be on as much but will update when I can or you can check my journal cause I usually post there if I don't have time to post elsewhere.


----------



## mannymoo

Wow Kelly - the process has begun! Hoping all goes smoothly. If they collect on Thursday, when will transfer be and when will testing be? Good luck!


----------



## KatM83

good luck kelly :)


----------



## Kelly9

collection the 5th thursday, transfer the 8th sunday then testing on the 19th.


----------



## mannymoo

Happy days! My holiday is back on! Leaving tomorrow night.


----------



## KatM83

Yey! Have a fab time :) xx


----------



## KatM83

Kelly ita Thurs night here sooo is it Thurs now for you? Hope collection goes well xx


----------



## Kelly9

Got 14 eggs we find out details tomorrow. Now I need to rest.


----------



## klemoncake

woo, happy holidays manny!! so you'll prob ov on hols right??

good news kelly, 14 sounds good! good luck!!! 

i got a week off now too! whoop! no where fancy for me, just puppy duty!! can finally get some pics up though! x


----------



## mannymoo

I think I'll Ov the day we get back. But lemon you will Ov while I'm gone so sending loads of luck your way! That pup is going to be fully grown by the time we see a pic ;)

Kelly good luck with the transfer. I'm glad I'll be back in time for testing. Are you going with 2 x 3 day eggs?

Cath hope you feeling better?

And kat, rest up and take it easy. Hope you're feeling great! Have you told everyone now?

Hopefully there is Internet at hotel and I can keep up to date! X


----------



## Kelly9

yup 2 eggs at 3 days old, transfer should be sunday :)


----------



## KatM83

Brilliant Kelly, everything crossed for you!
Klemon hope you enjoy your week off :) how is pup doing? We are having a 1st birthday party for Toby tomo haha, i'm making a doggy cake and they have party bags :D
Manny i'm starting to feel a bit more human now and yea everyone knows now, officially 2nd tri now :) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

hi ladies sorry i havent checked in for a while!! hope your all doing well!! 

KAt congrats on the 2nd tri hun!! YAY!!!! 

i need pic of this puppy iv heared soooo much about !!

AFM iv just come back out of hospital again as iv developed an abcess behind the wound so they put me on a drip of antibiotics over night and its sort of cleared up and the good news is my consultant wants to see me for a follow up, they normally on see ou if you have had 3 or more mics but my consultant is lovely and he wants to make sure there is nothing wrong with me before we try again as iv been through a lot  xxx


----------



## KatM83

Great to here from you Cath, i'm sorry your having such a hard time!! Glad the consultant is taking things seriously though.. i have a feeling it will be 3rd time lucky for you :) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks Kat, i hope so too lol iv had all the bad luck in the world recently and just found out my grandfather has lung cancer - my family kept it a secret from me as iv been in hospital, hes 81 and in great condition for his age but i think if he has chemo or radio hes not gona pull through as 81 is quite old :-( my HCG today was 351 thursday it was 700odd so im glad its dropping quite quick now! 

just seen your ticker about your big day!! what date you getting married hun xxx


----------



## Kelly9

cath glad they're getting you sorted.

Ladies, they're doing a day 5 transfer for me so I don't get my embryo back till tues possible wed.


----------



## klemoncake

oh cath, poor you, its been a rubbish few months for you hun, glad things are finally getting better!!

good news kelly, just a few more days to wait then!! I'm thinking ill ov sometime this week, so we shd be testing roughly the same time!!

kat- 2nd tri- love it!! xx


----------



## klemoncake

just saw your status hat too, are you having bad morning sickness?? are u showing yet?? x


----------



## Kelly9

My test date is july 19th I'll be 14dpo then the clinic's official test date is the 24th of july at 19dpo, far to long for me to wait. Still testing out trigger, lines are getting fainter I would suspect by 9dpo they'll likely be neg, otherwise I'm going to have to stop testing cause I don't want to test early for the actual pregnancy and end up guessing (did I make sense?) There is a chance if I keep testing that the line will never go away depending on how long it takes the trigger to leave my system and if I get pregnant, I may just start to notice the lines getting darker again without them ever having gone to a neg. Need to avoid that to save my sanity. Ugh, hoping for a neg ic by 8 or 9 dpo.


----------



## KatM83

Cath, sorry about your grandad :hugs: But good news about hcg dropping! Wedding is next may 9th, i will have 3 months to fit into dress haha..we have decided to have a really nice ceremony but not so much a night time do just going to say people are welcome to join us for a drink :)

Kelly hope your feeling ok, not too long to wait

lemon, i thought the nausea was wearing off but It came back Sat night and stayed till yesterday..not to bad today though. I have a slight bump cant wait for it to get bigger cause i just look kinda fat :D I have gone up 2 cup sizes whoop whoop haha. Roll on ovulation, feels like thats gone quick? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh lovely hun!!! you will fit into it no problem at all!! your boobies might not though by the sounds of it haha xxx


----------



## Kelly9

When I was pg the first time my boobs got huge :shock: I was a 32 C by second tri I was a 34 F!!!!! I think thats 4 cup sizes lol. Now I'm a 32 B :( So looking forward to getting some boobage back.

Transfer tomorrow, will know then how many we got and what the final quality is.


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry Kelly my mind has been everywhere lately,are you having IVF xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yes we're doing IVF with ICSI, just gearing up for the last step before testing. It's been a very long wait, we did a frozen cycle in may that was negative so I'm really hoping for better results this time.


----------



## KatM83

i dont remember my boobs getting that big even after birth..they not massive now really, i was only an A cup :D so a C now :) i have a good feeling for you this time kelly xx


----------



## cathgibbs

ohh fingers crossed for you then hun, i hope it works!!  xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I have my baby back on board. It's nice to know that if I feel things I can actually think it's cause s/he is burrowing in. There's a pic in my journal.


----------



## klemoncake

yay kelly amazing!! are u going to take it easy these next 9 days then?? how exciting!!

oh gosh really hope my boobies grow when I'm preg, they can't really be any smaller!!! ha ha!!

i should ov over next few days so have started the bd'ing! i really really want to be preg this month for hubbys birthday, really praying hard, and eating my avocado and salmon and grapefruit every day.... 

how are u feeling cath?? x


----------



## Kelly9

Will try to take it easy but with a 2 year old it's going to be hard.

Klemon yay for ov.

Manymoo whats up with your cycle are you in the tww yet? I can't remember. Hope you're well.

Kat and cath hope things are ok with you guys to.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

So excited you are PUPO!!!!!!!!! Praying for a sticky one!!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks miss jennifer, I was wondering not long ago how far along you were.


----------



## KatM83

brilliant kelly and klemon!!! when are you both testing?


----------



## Kelly9

July 19th for me


----------



## cathgibbs

Ooohhhh fingers crossed hun! xxx


----------



## klemoncake

oooh thats soon then!! probe around july 28th ish for me. not had a peak on cbfm yet, but very strong lines this am so think will do tomo. think manny is about 5 days behind me so all pretty near! xx


----------



## klemoncake

wooo!! i am ovulating!! 2ww begins tomo!!

hows everyone else doing??


----------



## cathgibbs

Good Luck chicken! xxx


----------



## KatM83

Yey!!!! Good luck..get catching that egg xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm hanging in, trying not to obsess or go crazy but I think it's a loosing battle :rofl: an IVF tww is WAY WAY WAY worse then a regular tww :wacko: having some symptoms I think so still feeling positive. 

My trigger shot is still showing up on ic's though faint so maybe I'll get a negative finally tomorrow though I'm getting into possible bfp range so have to be careful.


----------



## klemoncake

Ahh Kelly, not too long now!! Really hope its a bfp! So will they get darker if its a bfp despite the trigger shot? confusing!

Im having a MASSIVE flump. My smear came back at mild dyskaryosis which means I have to go to colposcopy clinic. Its annoying cos I had a mild one yrs ago and since then have had 2 normals so if this was normal would have gone back to 3 yearly. Not really sure if this is related to the fertility stuff or anything, but it says you can't BD for a while after colposcopy so may not be able to try that month which is SO SHIT! Still not heard from fertility clinic after they lost my referral twice so just feels like every things being delayed. Just praying this month is the month and can sort it all out after I have a baby:cry:

To top it off, puppy school was crap as Callie was chased by a horrible chav dog and couldn't do all the stuff she had learnt. AND i can't upload a photo onto this stupid website!!!! ahhhh!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0190.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## klemoncake

ooh it worked!! thats Callie!!:happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

She's a cutie! 

Yes there is a chance that my body will start producing hcg before trigger leaves in which case the lines would just start getting darker, i've got some pic in my journal of some interesting things if anyone is interested :rofl:


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG!!!!!! she is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I need her!! can i have her please!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## KatM83

Shes soooo cute :D bless her, she will be big judging by her feet!! Sorry about the smear results, i had severe results back years ago and had to have loop excision treatment and now they are saying they are doing reserch into if it increases chances of mc or preterm labour and i may have to go to a consultant led unit which isnt my local which am not happy about!! But hopefully it wont come to that, i have to see consultant at next scan...try not to worry about it though, did you have any treatment last time?
kelly you seem a lot more positive this time :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

I am a lot more positive this time. I wonder if I just have great intuition? I knew the first one worked knew the second didn't and this one I think I'm going to be right about plus I knew the genders of both my children by like 6 weeks gestation. Eerie!

I've never had abnormal pap result so I.m no help there but it's better to be safe and have it checked out, it very well could be nothing.


----------



## KatM83

I'm hoping for some good news on the 19th then :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

Forget the 19th, hahaha.....

Ladies I am very happy to say that I got my true :bfp: this morning, as I suspected my trigger never left but now my test lines are dark enough from the squinters I was getting to feel comfortable saying it. I got my first true (just didn't believe it) positive on friday the 13th, the 6 months anniversary of the loss of our daughter, maybe Hannah was looking out for me after all. :cry:


----------



## klemoncake

yay, well done kelly!! amazing news:happydance:


----------



## mannymoo

Oh wow Kelly! That is fantastic news to come home to. Congrats!! That was so quick!

So sad to be back from an AMAZING holiday. Everyone should go to the Seychelles at least once in your life. It was so relaxing. Just what I needed. Amazing weather. Bliss.. And now I'm back in the freezing cold:( I have no idea if I've OVed or not. No temping or opks. It should have been today or yesterday but haven't seen any signs. I really haven't thought about it too much which has been great. Might just wait and see if AF turns up in a couple of weeks!

How is everyone else? Kat you doing ok? Cath, hope you are well on the way to a full recovery now. And lemon - grievous pup. I want her!! Sorry about the test results but let's hope it turns out to be nOthing. When will you test?

Aaarghh back to work for me tomorrow...sniff sniff...


----------



## mannymoo

That was gorgeous pup and not grievous pup :)


----------



## Kelly9

Where is seychelles? Glad you had a great vacation! I think going with the flow this cycle is a good idea :)


----------



## mannymoo

Its a little group of islands in the indian ocean - somewhere between india, maldives and africa. And it really is a piece of paradise. Its a bit far to go from Canada but for the UK girls - amazing!

Kelly I looked at your pics on your journal. That is a super-strong positive for 10 dpo. Do you only go with one in the end then? Lets hope its a very boring and uneventful 9 months!


----------



## KatM83

WOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!! Am so happy :) That is such great news! How are you feeling??
Manny, glad you had a great time, i was looking at seychelles for honeymoon its looks lush! afm..am ok...dont really feel very pregnant,getting annoyed not really felt any proper movements yet.. though i know its early..maybe the ones i thought i felt was just wind :D am just getting impatient i want my massive bump!!xx


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh Kelly congrats hun!!! you must be soooooo happy!!!!! YAY!!!

Awwww funny enough i was looking at Madlives for OH and I but when he seen the price he told me to forget it :-( i so want to go :-( 

im ok ladies, hcg yesterday was 176 the week before it was 361 so its halfed in a week, fx it will be gone by this sunday!! 

how is everyone else? xxx


----------



## KatM83

Glad its finally going down hun...are you going to try again?xx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath thats great that your HCG is continuing to go down. And I see its only 1 month and 4 weeks to go which really isn't that long. Have that given you any indication of what to expect when you start TTC again? Is there anything you can do to prevent another ectopic or was it just bad luck? Definitely go on a holiday. It makes things much better!

Kat 14 weeks is still quite early to feel anything but it will happen soon I'm sure. The little thing is only the size of a lemon. Just look at your u/s pic when you're not feeling preggers and that should help. In 5 weeks you will already be half way there!

Kelly has it sunk in yet? When will you go for your first blood test?

And lemon how many DPO are you now? This HAS to be our month. I worked out that if all goes well this cycle, baby will be due on my birthday which will be amazing.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww KAt im sure you will have your bump soon, it will appear from nowere and before long you will be up all night from the baby moving around non stop 

thanks girls, well i want to try as soon as we can but OH now wants to wait until next year but there's no chance of that haha!! They just think it was one of those things i think hun! waiting for a letter from my consultant now as he will run a few tests to see if there is a problem with my lady bits as both times iv been pregnant its been bad luck!! just want my levels to be 0 - bleeding to stop and then i can dose up on my folic acid and get fit again! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

My clinic doesn't do betas which is annoying just the urine test which I'm going on the 19th which will tell the clinic I'm pg. 

I'm feeling good, just tired, still having fun peeing on sticks :) Doing a digi tomorrow. It's still early early days so I more so just want time to pass and want my scan apt already! Got to make apt with doc!


----------



## KatM83

I knowwww im just so impatient :) 
Cath it should go quick till you can start ttc again and by then i bet oh has come round to the idea aswell.
i hope that kelly's good news is the start of lots of bfps :)
will you get an early scan kelly?
xx


----------



## mannymoo

So much for "going with the flow"! Did a digi opk today and it was pos so I guess I will only Ov tomorrow-ish. That's definitely late for me but glad I realized.


----------



## KatM83

ment to be :D get dtd!!! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I should have an early scan the fertility clinic usually does one to check for a heartbeat around 7 weeks. Plus I'm going into see my family doc wed and am hoping she'll give me a form for another, I'll use that one around 9 weeks to allay my fears plus once you hit the 9 week point and things are progressing you're less likely to loose the baby. I also have a doppler I picked up both hb's in my previous pregnancies in the 8th week. I may get more scans though because of my uterine fistula though not sure how that works since usually it's an ob that asks for them and I'm not sure when I'll see the ob. 

Manymoo have some fun tonight!


----------



## KatM83

I must admit getting a doppler has helped me no end! Im so happy for you xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I got my doppler already on my ebay ready for me to buy! xxx


----------



## KatM83

We just rented ours, i dont use it much but it helps so much if im having a moment!! how you feeling? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Right - I'm done! BDing 11 days in a row is exhausting! Poor dh doesn't want me to come near him for a while! If I don't catch the egg this cycle - I give up. The wait officially begins tomorrow. 

Lemon when you going to test? I was going to wait for AF to show (or not show) before poas but that's unlikely. Going to try get to the end of next week. Or at least the beginning of next week... Lol.

Does anyone else get a little nauseous the day they Ov? I noticed today and last month... Just wondering if it's normal..


----------



## Kelly9

yay for lots of sex many. 

I love my doppler I usually use it about 2 times per week till I feel constant movement then I use it when baby is being lazy. Its kept me super sane in the past.

Had some pink when I wiped, went to docs got beta done will have repeat thursday. Please pray its nothing ladies.


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly it's so early that it's very likely just a little extra implantation. Try not to worry too much. Even though my last one ended in mc, I had spotting from 5 weeks and my doc assured me that it's was very common. Thinking of you. Let us know what they say. Did you do the digi yet?


----------



## cathgibbs

how much are you paying to rent it Kat if you dont mind me asking hun? 

im ok, HCG is dropping nicely, hoping one more test Sunday and thats it,was 361 2 weeks ago - last sunday was 176 - just gutted i had the MTX when they did a LAP a week later as i could get back to TCC next month really :-(

Kelly im sure it was nothing hun and just implantation as your still very early arent you xxx got everything x for you xxx


----------



## KatM83

yey manny fx for you :)
Kelly hope all is ok i'm sure it will be!
I paid 9.95 for the first month and 8.95 per month after, so i know it wrks out cheaper to buy but i just want it till like kelly said feel regular movements xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - whats happened to you? How many DPO now? And when will you test? I hope you're still feeling positive for the outcome of this cycle. x


----------



## Kelly9

12dpo is a little late for implantation bleeding considering the embryo implanted at 5dpo I would think. I'm still super worried I've never had blood when wiping with previous pregnancies so it's unnerving. Won't know if levels are rising till friday, at least I hope by then otherwise I have to wait the weekend.


----------



## cathgibbs

Kelly i know of 2 women who had bleeding close to the date AF would be due so that would be 12dpo and thought it was af so got down btu 'af ' only lasted a few hours and then they realised they were pg, it is very normal hun i know your nervous, your bound to be!! its only natural i know i would be in the exact same state of mind as you hun, as it stopped? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly I saw your pics on your journal and I think if anything was going wrong at such an early stage, you would be able to see it in the tests. Yours lines are looking really strong and consistently getting darker which is a very good sign. Like the other girls said, if it was chemical, it would not be getting darker. Has the spotting stopped now?


----------



## Kelly9

The pink hasn't come back since yesterday afternoon I have tan cm/progesterone discharge when I wipe but that doesn't freak me out as I know it's old stuff. Very much hoping it doesn't come back. I go in for my second beta tomorrow. Still haven't got the results of the first due to a fire at one of the health services buildings. Not looking forward to waiting, I really hope I don't have to wait till monday for thursdays results.


----------



## klemoncake

Hi everyone - just caught up with things. Kelly i really hope its nothing to worry about, agree with the other girls it all sounds like it will be ok, but totally understand you freaking out. 

manny what dpi are u now? we must be very close. I'm 6 i think although my ticker says otherwise. i've got some tests in ready but not made any plans for testing just gonna wait it out and see when i cave! what about you?

not been on much lately, i know this sounds horrible with what everyones been through but its so difficult to see everyone else get pregnant. i just don't seem to be able to despite everything i try. this is the last month i could be pregnant before my last due date sand its so depressing. and now with the colposcopy, thats probably going to delay things. and because of the time i had off work i had to go to an appraisal meeting yesterday, which was fine but had to go through it all again with strangers, and it means my training for my job is delayed. and i broke down on the way to the meeting and was stuck with no reception. it just feels like everything is going wrong at the moment, its hard to be positive anymore. oh and some friends who drink and smoke loads and are a lot older are just pregnant. gutted.


----------



## KatM83

:hugs: sorry you feel crappy klemon i understand its difficult, i hope it happens for you soon xxx
Kelly hope all is looking ok and you dont have to wait the weekend for results.
I just got a super bad pain, was bent over double..really hoping in was just round ligament pain, i had just used doppler so dont want to use it again so soon :( xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh dear ladies. Our little thread is not in good shape at the moment... 

Kat and Kelly - I really hope both your situations are all under control. Kat I'm sure it is just ligament pains. Maybe call your mw if your concerned. Kelly - any news from about your blood tests yet?

Cath - hope your getting better every day..

Lemon, so sorry you're feeling this way. I really do hope (more than ever) that you get your positive this month. I have everything crossed for you! I'm only 2 dpo today so need to try get through at least another week. 

And more bad news... I've just been to see a Gastroenterologist due to persistent pains I keep getting in my upper right abdomen since the last mc and now have to go for a gastroscopy and sigmoidoscopy (whatever those are?!?) He thinks its just GERD (reflux) as a result of anxiety but need to be sure its not something more serious that could be contributing to the mcs. So far I've had ultrasounds, liver function tests, various other blood tests etc and all has come back normal so I'm really hoping its nothing serious. My appointment is on Friday 3rd Aug but if I happen to get a BFP between now and then, it will have to be cancelled. I now want that BFP more than ever!!


----------



## KatM83

Gosh what a bunch we are!!! Im sure it was that ive done quite alot today so maybe just pulled something. Is one of them like a camara down your throat? Hope its nothing serious!xx


----------



## Kelly9

Many can you describe the pain? The first thing I thought of when you mentioned where the pain was, was gallbladder. I've had issues with mine when pregnant last time.

Bah, the lab is behind with their bloodwork due to a fire and they still haven't processed it. I'm getting mad, it's not a regular routine blood test it's important. Anyway the nurse called the lab and had it prioritized for me so she's hoping to get it by end of today and will call me tomorrow only I won't be here cause I work. FFS. 

Klemon we all have been down in the dumps, I really hope things look up for you soon so you can move on to a happier time. 

Kat using the doppler won't hurt the baby so go ahead.


----------



## klemoncake

Oh Manny- its not our month is it!! Gastroscopy is camera down throat into tummy and sigmoidoscopy is up the other end. really hope its all anxiety related though and nothing else. lets pray its bfps all round then so you don't have to have them and i can delay my colposcopy. fx. 

how annoying they still haven't done the bloods yet kelly.

kat- sure if you've been doing a lot its just your ligaments stretching and not the little one. 

oooh and finally things are looking up! got my fertility appt through - 7th aug which is really not that long.

cath- how are things with you?


----------



## Kelly9

7ths of aug is almost here! Yay!

My first beta was 128 at 12dpo :)


----------



## KatM83

Yey its a more positive day :) 7th is really soon :) xx


----------



## mannymoo

YAY! 7th is really just around the corner. At least the ball is rolling now so that if you do (hopefully NOT) get a BFN this month, there is still lots of light at the end of the tunnel.

Yes - its cameras in the back and the front. As DH says, lets hope they use different cameras :)

Kelly - numbers looking good for 12 dpo. Looking forward to hearing a nice healthy increase on your numbers today - yippee!

TGIF! 
x


----------



## mannymoo

Oh and Kelly I also thought Gall Bladder. I know its very common to get Gall stones during and after pregnancy. He is going to do an ultrasound before the scopes so I guess will check gall bladder then. I did have GB ultrasound back in March and all was fine but the pain only started after that. It is a sharp shooting pain that only lasts for a few seconds but happens about 10 times a day. Very odd. Does that sound like what you had?


----------



## Kelly9

Mine was wry intense it came in waves just by my right Rib cage and slighty under. The pain would be most intense there but it would wrap around to my back in a band. Very bad pain the attack for me lasted 5 hours or so.


----------



## klemoncake

kat- your baby's the size of an orange!!!! thats massive!!! thats gone quick!:haha:

manny :rofl:hope its a different camera too!! ha ha ha! 

bloods are good kelly, yay!

Im working this weekend:hissy: at least it distracts me from poas! have a good weekend ladies, and for the uk girlies, i hear we are finally getting some decent weather!! maybe you can put up a beach pic manny and make us all jealous, while we have been in the floods!!! xx


----------



## KatM83

Haha yea i seem to have popped a bit now :) When are you testing klemon and manny??? Have you any feelings? your both normally quite good at knowing if your out, im keeping everything crossed for bfps!!xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I'm only 5dpo now so going to at least try wait until Friday which will be 10dpo. Had a little bit of VERY mild cramping - might even be in my head. But otherwise not much going on this side. I keep reminding myself that last time I had no symptoms so trying not to lose hope yet. 

Lemon what about you? How you feeling and when you testing?


----------



## klemoncake

hey all! think I'm gonna try and hold out until period is due. testing and getting bfn everyday really gets me down- but saying that ill probe crack! no symptoms really but I've stopped charting them and doing temps this month cos i think i was starting to get obsessive! at least if I'm not this month, I've got my appt to look ahead to and finally some answers!

friday is when I'm due on manny, so maybe good news for us both! xx


----------



## mannymoo

Nice one Lemon. I will definitely wait until Friday too then. Do you know what to expect from your fertility appointment? 

Hope everyone else is well? Kelly did you get the next lot of Betas back yet?


----------



## KatM83

I had a nap before and when i woke up i was like i must go on B&B cause there might be bfps so i think there will be some at end of the week :) :) xxx


----------



## mannymoo

oh Kat I do hope so! This week is going sooo slowly. Is it really still Monday?

Sorry - TMI - but I've had a stack of creamy CM in the past couple of days. As per usual, I can't recall if I normally get this or not. Can anyone shed any light? I've read mixed reports on if it is promising or not. I am desperately trying to find symptoms but I'm struggling... Boobs a little achy but same as last month. Mild cramping has stopped.


----------



## KatM83

Hmmm i'm not sure about the cm i dont remember either..could the cramping be implantation? My boobs hurt right away after ov normally but take longer to hurt when have got my positives..when is af due?xx


----------



## klemoncake

hello! it is dragging you are right!! i had some back pain yesterday so am not holding out much hope -i normally get this around now in cycle. 

got my colposcopy appt too- 2 gynae appts in one month-lucky me!! 

im not sure about cm to be honest manny, lets hope for you it is promising! last time i was preg i had lots of watery cm, i kept thinking it was af starting. heres to friday!


----------



## mannymoo

Its really weird because every month that you report back ache, your ticker reports that back ache is one of the signs! Well its only 15 more sleeps until your specialist appointment so hoping that if the dreaded bfn appears, that the next 2 weeks go VERY fast for you! Is the colposcopy much like a smear? Between you and I we are going to be in and out of medical rooms this month. Lets hope all the outcomes are good ones!

I'm feeling a bit despondent today myself. I just want any sort of sign or symptom to come along and give me some hope. Its so frustrating! Reading 2WW is the worst because every reports all their signs and they are so definite and so early. I know its not over until AF and I know I need to do mind-over-matter and be positive but I'm so scared of thinking about being pregnant and then just getting let down. Also, I ovulated on CD16 this month of a 27/28 day cycle so now I am also concerned about a short LP.

Anyhooo - vent over. Back to work for me :(

Kat and Kelly - hope you're both feeling good! Kelly did you ever get your beta's back?
Cath hope you're holding out OK.


----------



## KatM83

I really am praying for good news for you both. The colposcopy is a like a little biopsy from the cervix...hopefully everything will be fine, i freaked out when i had to have the loop excision treatment cause you have to have a local into cervix and i thought it was going to feel awful bit you dont feel anything :) xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - just checking in to see whats potting? Lemon, has AF (a.k.a. the bitch!) shown up? Mine is due on Saturday and really trying to hold off on testing until then but will probably test on Friday. Dreading a BFN :(

Hope everyone is good. x


----------



## klemoncake

Hi! 

manny how u doing? any sneaky poas yet?! Are u still playing the symptom spotting game? Hope you are feeling a bit more positive today, sorry I took so long replying, have been super busy at work, and spending the evenings in the only bit of nice weather we've had this yr! Have 4 days off now though so will check in to hear how your testing is going. At least if its a BFN we are simialr stages in cycles now. xxx

So I am due tomo, have tested today and BFN. Did temp this am, although not actually temping this month, but it was low so I am epxecting AF tomo. Actually feeling surprisingly ok with it all. Dont know if its my antidepressants finally working, or just a general acceptance now that this is going to be my life. It would have been lovely to wrap up my test for DH tomo, but he will have to make do with the other pressies. Ive bought a really expensive bottle of wine and a mini bottle of champers so we are going for a nice picnic with pups. 
Am actually looking forward to this month and getting some things sorted. Had swabs and they have all come back clear so no infections or anything which could be contributing. A BFP would be lovely next month, as if I am on time I will betesting on the exact date of my prev due date, and we are going for a tea for my dads birthday/retirement with all the relatives in Manchester (where my cousin just had a baby girl), but I need to stop pinning my hopes on each month and think longer term. 

Cath - have u left?? xx
Kelly - how are u feeling?
Kat - is it hot where u are? At least your not at the massive uncomfortable stage yet1 xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies just a quick note to say i havent left! just been really busy at work/home/life in general!! will pop in for a better catch up when i have 5!

Sorry to hear about the crappy shitty news your both going through lately ladies!! xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - I'm glad you're feeling ok this month. Maybe its also because you know your appointment is coming up soon and that could completely change things for you. I know what you mean about pinning hope each month. If I got my BFP this month, baby would have been due on my birthday which would have been amazing. I haven't cracked and tested yet. Still waiting for tomorrow but I'm also now getting some AF symptoms so also not feeling hopeful at the moment. Weirdly, next month I'll be testing a couple of days before my first due date too - 27th Aug. When was yours? And my SIL is due a few days after which is going to be horrid! Ho hum...

Cath - on the upside, we're getting closer and closer to when you can TTC again so maybe all three of us will be testing together. 

Ladies - enjoy the sunshine. Lets hope its lasts for the opening ceremony on Friday. Looking forward to seeing what London is going to put on for us!

Kat and Kelly - hope you're both doing well. When are your next scans?

xx


----------



## KatM83

Glad everyones feeling ok, sorry your both expecting af though :(
Its warm here but muggy not sunshine, its really horrid and keeps raining, am not going into work tonight, this morn i was up at 4am and just feel shit, got work at 6.30 tomom morn so just going to hit the sack.
My next scan is 30th aug, my due date before was the 24th xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv been stalking the page just been to busy to say anything lol

Kat sorry your feeling unwell hun,plenty of rest hun xxx
Yeh I moved my ttc date forward to 2 weeks iv took 4 lots of folic acid a day plus my pregnancy nutrients so my body should be back to normal by September. How you feeling hun xxx


----------



## KatM83

Any news???xx


----------



## mannymoo

BFN - Booooo! Will keep testing to see if anything changes. Temps still up (even though I'm not supposed to be temping ;)). On the up-side, at least its Friday. Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine. Lemon - has AF arrived now? Kat - hope you're feeling better today.

xx


----------



## KatM83

Oh massive boooooooooooooooo!!! Is temp up a good or bad sign? I'm ok, had a good sleep :) xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Temps staying up is a good sign but last month I didn't get a drop before AF. It kind of started dropping after AF started so I think I'm just weird!

HOWEVER, I did just have to throw away my chicken sandwich because it made me gag so badly I nearly vommed all over my desk. It probably doesn't mean anything but just thought I would share that with all of you :) Having nice mug of veggie soup now which is going down much better. Strangely, we had chicken for dinner last night and I couldn't eat that either...


----------



## KatM83

oooo im off chicken :D veggie soup sounds yum, i'm starving and have eaten my snacks :( staff lunch not till 1.30 but everything they've made recently has made me feel sick so am not holding out hope unless its chips :)...Are you going to test in morn? You might have implanted late :)


----------



## mannymoo

Kat - your ticker has changed to an Avocado! Woohooo!
Yip - will test everyday until AF arrives. Why not... I bought about 100 tests so I may as well use them. I will let you know if anything changes!


----------



## KatM83

hehe i know :D When is af due?xx


----------



## klemoncake

I thought an orange was bigger than an avocado? unless sits one of the giant avocados I've been eating recently!:haha:

Af turned up this am, ho hum! at least i had a nice glass of prosecco at lunchtime! whatever will be will be i suppose. 

its still early manny, you never know! xx

so are u trying again in 2 weeks or 2 weeks sooner than you were going to cath? bet your rearing to get going!! 

I'm off to london tomo, braving the crowds of tourists:wacko: but good luck tomo manny with your testing xx


----------



## KatM83

:( sorry hun..yea i dont really get the size thing cause then its like and onion and that to me is smaller than an orange?? weird. . I hope you get some answers at app, how was your picnic yesterday?xx


----------



## mannymoo

I am so wishing I was in London right now. Enjoy all the festivities and happy birthday to your dh lemon. Kat AF due sat or Sunday so let's see what happens!


----------



## KatM83

keep us updated :) xx


----------



## mannymoo

Still no sign of AF. But no sign of a bfp either. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## KatM83

fingers crossed!!!xx
How is everyone else? Kelly hope all good with you?
Cath is everything back to normal now?xx


----------



## klemoncake

fingers crossed. if it is af its annoying when u have to wait, just needs to arrive!!
london was good, not too rammed after all. picnic was nice thanks, fortunately the weather s doing alright now finally!

yeah, surely an onion is a lot smaller than an orange?!?!? weird!


----------



## mannymoo

Still no AF or bfp. Try again tomorrow morning unless AF visits between now and then. I've had weird cramping - not like AF cramps nor early preg cramps. AF should def be here by tonight but hoping and praying she stays away. At least there is plenty olympics on to keep me preoccupied! Tnx for keeping fingers xed. Happy Sunday to you all. X


----------



## KatM83

i know..oh well baby is about 5inchs anyway haha.
Manny i hope its not af cause like lemon said its so annoying if your waiting and then she shows xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All, have had a big temp drop this morning and feeling quite crappy so I think AF will come soon. sniff sniff.... Getting tired of this constant waiting. Just want to go curl up on my couch and eat chocolate... Really gutted. With the cramps over the weekend and AF being officially a day late (unofficially 2 days late) that I may have had a shot.

Well, better luck this cycle. Lemon, it ours!
Hope you all have lovely weeks!
x


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh ladies im sorry AF is showing/showed up :-( such a horrible witch!!!

Kat i hope your good chick?

Levels as of yesterday are 5 so iv been discharged!! YAY!! Will be trying 2 weeks earlier than September 14th so will officially be trying frm September 1st depending on O date etc! xxx


----------



## KatM83

Oh Im sorry :( sofa and choc sounds a good plan hun xxx
Cath glad numbers have finally gone down and hope Sept comes round quick for you :) xxx


----------



## mannymoo

And now AF is here :(

Cath so pleased that the whole event is now truly behind you. September is one month tomorrow. Woo hooooo! Very excited that you will be able to try again!


----------



## cathgibbs

oh im sorry hun :-( its always horrible seeing it isnt it? never mind, like you said september is 1 month away tomorrow so ill be trying from then but you will be trying before me so it wont be long hun xxxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## klemoncake

oh manny, sorry hun. particularly annoying when you tried so hard with the bd'ing. 
my due date was the 26th aug, so maybe this will be our month and we'll get in just in time for the due dates. really hope so hun. 

cath- thats gone quick! am really pleased for you, one month will go fast!

manny are you trying anything special this month?? I'm going back to preseed as i think we used that the month i was pregs.


----------



## mannymoo

In general I'm not going to do anything different this month - except maybe try stress less (as if?!?). In a way its a good thing this isn't my month because I'm still on the reflux meds and have my gastroscopy on Friday. This last month I was completely stressed out about my health but now that my pains have completely subsided due to the meds I think I will be more relaxed this month (knowing that it IS just reflux and I'm not dying!!) I've also cut out all the nice things in my diet (coffee, chocolate, anything oily etc) which I only started on 2dpo so I'm going to keep up with that I think. The other thing I'm going to do is START drinking again! With the exception of my two holidays, I've totally stopped drinking this year (no wonder my health has been so poor!!) so I figured I'm going to reintroduce a glass of vino now and then. It can't hurt, can it? 

Lemon I'm starting to think that just being ourselves and not trying so hard to get pregnant might be the key to getting pregnant. I've already done my maths for this cycle and I'm going to be testing on my D-day which is 27th and if positive, 40 weeks from today is the day I had my second mc. Would be weird if this is the month...

Kat - how are you feeling? Strong? I think we've lost Kelly to her journal group so its just the four of us for now...


----------



## KatM83

if it helps, this time round i had kinda made peace with the fact if i didnt pregnant we would be waiting a year and i really really didnt think i would catch, i used opks and followed the smep, it was far from romantic haha, i dont drink really anyway but i didnt do anything different with my diet. Im doing ok, cant be bothered with work tonight but ho hum..i think i felt movement just before :) have been getting impatient not really sure weather i'd been feeling bubs or not!
I really hope you ladies get bfp next month xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh Kat - I hope it is Bubs that you can feel moving. Timing is probably about right now. I've not tried SMEP yet. Maybe I should give that a bash this time around. It can't hurt. Hope work doesn't drag too much tonight.


----------



## klemoncake

ahhhhhh, how sweet!!! that must feel AMAZING knowing babes inside you! wow!! 

As for the drinking manny, to be honest I don't really drink at all anyway, but the last few months I've just gone with it so on AF I've had a couple of drinks and then if its a special occasion i will have a glass. looking back over the last year, i think of all the things I've not done "just in case" and now I'm just feeling like, its clearly not having the odd glass of wine or not is making the difference, its either something wrong, or just shitty luck. 

I'm speaking to a complimentary therapy lady about doing some stuff with her, which is normally not at all my bag, but i think some stress relieving stuff is defo a good idea. 

so what day do you ov on normally? I'm cd 4 today and normally ov on day16, so thinking we must be pretty close?? x


----------



## mannymoo

Oo I'll be interested to hear what the therapy lady says. And only one week till your appointment. According to ff I Ov on cd16 too and today is cd1 so we're only 3 days apart now. Def bump buddies when we get our bfp This month!! ;)


----------



## KatM83

Yea go for it, its just fitting it in :D Like i said it really wasn't a romantic time for us kinda like we got to do it haha.
I feel massive today my boobs are ever expanding haha.
klemon ive heard good stuff about preseed, im not personally one for giving up stuff to ttc but i really believe that i've got this far now because oh stopped the cigs! He stopped when got pregnant last time but the other mc i had the dad was a smoker too..i know it might not be right but thats what i think :) xx


----------



## mannymoo

So I've done my SMEP schedule, sent it to DH, put it in our calendars and stuck it on the fridge. Romance is certainly dead when it comes to baby-making! :D


----------



## KatM83

hahahaha :D


----------



## klemoncake

ha ha ha! We've got our schedule too! 
ooh, so what do you think about this (its a bit gross)- i read somewhere someone had used these soft cup things which are like little cups people use for AF but you put it in after bd to sort of hold the spermies near the cervix!!! i bought some!!! they look yuk but i thought why not!! 

am counting down till tues!! hope they can do something!

poor dh had to do another sample yesterday in the hospital:haha: he doesn't like it! they have really bad quality porn stuff he says and it freaks him out!!!!:haha:


----------



## mannymoo

haa ha - its so funny to think of porn at a hospital! I've heard that those soft cups work really well. You can be the Guinea pig for this one and if it works for you, I'll try track some down... Can't believe your appointment is in a few days now. That is really great! Hopefully they can give you some answers before O-day a few days later!

Kat hope you doing well?

FMS - going in for my scopes tomorrow morning and dreading it. AF was also really weird. Sorry if TMI but it was super heavy but only two days long - less than 48 hours. Then very light spotting after that. My body is weird!!!


----------



## KatM83

Hahaha bless him talk about under pressure :D i've never heard of them cups, what a good idea though! I hope you get some answers Tues thats come round quick, bet your glad.
Manny have you been doing anything different like more exercise or diet? that affected me for a few cycles.
I'm fine, can defo feel baby moving about now, seems to be after getting in from walking dogs or tidying up etc :) i'm so chuffed..it feels like muscles twitching and sometimes feel a big pop :) xx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat thats fabulous! What a wonderful feeling it must be. I do look forward to that some day. Looking forward to seeing what your picture changes to tomorrow.

Not doing anything different. I run a few times a week and thats about all the exercise I do so will just keep that up. And with the reflux I've cut out all the bad stuff from my diet anyway (battling without coffee but feeling healthier!) so not really changing my diet either. I just read a post elsewhere where a lady swears by drinking horlicks. Might give that a try as I love horlicks and need a coffee replacement anyway.

We're away (again) in the run up to Ov. I'm a little concerned that we weren't successful last month because we BD'ed all 11 days leading up to Ov. But thankfully my MOM is coming away with us so there probably won't be as much BDing - LOL. Going to try stick to my SMEP schedule as best I can.

Lemon - are you doing SMEP this cycle?


----------



## KatM83

Ive decided that ticker is stupid! :D 
Yea you need to give the spermies a rest haha.. you will feel it next time i'm sure of it :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

You haven't loooooost meeeeee!!!! For some odd reason this thread stopped popping up on my list and I only just realized it now :dohh: plus I was away just got back yesterday :) 

Sorry AF got you manny and klemon! Hopefully neither of you will have many more.

Cath I'm glad that you can put everything with your last loss behind you now, Sept is soooo close it's scary. 

AFM: not much going on, ms some days none the others. Had a scan at 5+4 saw yoke sac, cause I went to emerge for my gallbladder again so taking it easy and watching what I eat to some extent. Next scan is in a week, very much hoping to see heart beat so I can relax some.


----------



## klemoncake

Hey, I'm prob too late but hope the scopes went ok manny and not too uncomfortable. When do u get results? 
Kat- I love it! Can't believe u have an actual baby inside you, moving around!! Sooooo cute!! 
Glad your back kelly and really glad things going ok for u.
I'm off on a hen do this weekend, starting smep on my return! Xx


----------



## Kelly9

have fun partying klemon!


----------



## KatM83

Have a brilliant time klemon :) have you done smep before? I know its a great feeling, we hve decided we are going to find out gender at scan!! Eeeeek
Kelly glad all is well, hope you see hb on next scan! let us know!
Oh yea manny i forgot, hope it went ok!
xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for gender! We're still undecided though I some how doubt I'll be able to wait lol. 

Kat do you have any guesses? I'm thinking girl for myself at this point but it's still early, waiting till my scan friday to see if I feel different. Of course I'll let you guys know, if I ever disappear from here again someone pop into my journal and let me know, sometimes with usercp the thread doesn't come up for some reason.


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome back Kelly! So glad things are going well for you.
So excited that we will know some genders soon. My money is on girl for Kelly and boy for kat.

The scope was fine but I was quite out of it all of Friday. My stomach sphincter doesnt close properly but its nothing serious which is good. Then last night we had a great big party because some friends were in town and for the first time in ages I let my hair down and danced and drank wine until the early hous of this morning. TTC has been so stressful and last night was a great reminder that I still need to have fun!

Lemon hope you also had a fun night?


----------



## KatM83

Aw sound great fun am glad you let your hair down.
Eeeek idont know, i was really sure girl at first but now i havnt got a clue! Im too excited to wait :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

what are some of your symptoms and food aversions/likes kat? Then I'll guess.

Manny glad it wasn't to bad! I hate reflux I've been known to get some bad heartburn myself. 

I'm thinking girl for myself at this point but am waiting for the scan to make any decision. Only 5 more days!


----------



## klemoncake

hia!!!

woo hoo for genders, do u have preferences? (just a healthy baby i suppose!!).

so you don't need anything else doing manny? thats a relief for you xx
hi my night was good thanks, had a few cheeky amarettos which was nice for a change. back to BD ing from now really though. 
DH was on my bro's stag as well, and was pretty gutted as everyone else has kids and one cople who got married in march this yr are now 4 months preg after first try. flipping annoying. and he had alcohol induced pancreatitis recently!!! (this new dad, not my dh!). 

one more day till appt! x


----------



## Kelly9

yay for apt klemon! YOu must be so excited to get things moving.


----------



## mannymoo

Oh my - appointment is tomorrow! That is SO exciting!


----------



## KatM83

ooo thats come round quick let us know what they say :)
Welllll at first i was so sure girl cause i felt soooo sick from week 6-12 all the time, i didnt feel sick at all with Thomas but that was so long ago! Food wise everything tastes shit, even now..the only thing im really eating is creamy yogurts and at the moment chip and cheese butties! Now this morning i was on the phone to doctors and started feeling like i was going to faint..i had to hang up and sit on the floor..this happened around this stage with Thomas so could it be a boy?? I fainted a few times with him, Or would that happen anyway? Guess not to long to find out now :) xx


----------



## KatM83

ps i really dont care what we have as long as its healthy, i think oh would rather a boy but says he doesnt care either <3


----------



## Kelly9

I think I had the nearly fainting with Skyler but I don't remember having it with Hannah? 

I go based off of my symptoms to help me guess as well as intuition and so far my symptoms are more in line with when I was pregnant with Hannah. But when I did the baking soda test it said boy lol so who knows.


----------



## klemoncake

chips and cheese buttes - yummy:munch:!!!!
I look forward to being pregs and eating that, instead of organic health food. tonights dinner is chick pea tagine with brown rice - what i would do for chips and cheese!!!!
will let you know how it goes but not expecting too much on appt 1. 

when does bd'ing start manny?? we started last night and bored already!! haha!!

what on earth is the baking soda test?!?! obviously for me just being pregnant would be a great start!! but i would really love a girl when we do fall, i just have lots of nice girlie names and can't end boys names i like too much.


----------



## KatM83

i did the baking soda and it said girl :D You put a spoon of baking soda in some wee and if it fizzes its boy and if stays flat its girl haha.
I have more girls names than boys but think we(me) have decided!
Haha bored already, love it..my oh said he felt like a piece of meat :haha:
So ladies quick decor question... I want to do the nursery an off white but want to paint the floorboards white and put a duck egg blue rug down, in my head i see white cot,drawers and shelving, its only a small room so no wardrobe but everytime i say this to people they say oh that sounds clinical :growlmad:
what do you think? would pine be better? think will hold off painting till scan cause if its a girl i might do walls a jasmine white :)


----------



## KatM83

ps klemon get a chip butty down ya girl :)


----------



## Kelly9

Seems a little to white to me? What colour is the floor now? If you paint it a nice rich brown colour you could do the rug in that blue colour and have white furniture and it would look nice but I don't know about white furniture and white walls wouldn't it just blend in? Can you find a pic of something similar so I can picture it lol? 

I'm going to try the baking soda test when I'm 10 weeks too cause the intelligender test you take (which works off the same principles and acidic and alkaline) says to do it at 10 weeks or later plus I'm on those progesterone vaginal inserts so I don't know if that would have affected it.


----------



## KatM83

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=w...refurl=https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-
see if that comes up or
https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=w...url=https://mydeco.com/the-magazine/buyers-gu
I dont know if they will work, i just googled white nursery images. we ripped the carpet up so just normal floorboards, could maybe look at the different stains i guess :)


----------



## klemoncake

I can't see your pics annoyingly, but i think all white is lovely. thats what i have in mind too when I'm pregs. 
as ong as its not stark white i don't think its clinical at all, plus you can soften it with accessories like your rug, cushions or some art work on the walls etc. 
in advance!! i was thinking slightly coloured white walls, sort of a tinge of lilac or something but still white (you know in b and q you get like 100 different shades of white just a tinge of a colour in them). that way they white furniture is slightly lighter in colour so it looks really nice. 


ooh - have u seen nice bed sheets in white? john lewis have some, but somewhere i saw ones with a little embroidered rabbit on too, but can't find them anymore!! ( not that i hang out in nursery departments in my spare time, then run away crying or anything weird like that!!!!!!!) oh now I've got all nursery excited!


----------



## Kelly9

Nope they wouldn't come up :(


----------



## mannymoo

I can't see them either but I also love white. I don't think its clinical at all. I've seen some amazing really simple nursery murals that could also bring in a little color. I'm planning on having white too with a mural tree and little birds in it. There is a fantastic book called Baby Sense which is all about over-stimulating a new born through things like colorful rooms etc. I think it is a South African book so not sure if you can get it where you are but its definitely worth a read. All my foreign friends have asked me to send them a copy.

FMS was supposed to start SMEP yesterday but we've stuffed up already. DTD this morning so we're only one day behind. Im not too worried because I know I Ov a couple of days later than normal. But now I'm going away today and DH only joining me on Thursday so we'll just have do what we can, when we can. We're off to a place called the Drakensberg which had heavy snowfall last night - so excited! Snow if South Africa is like water in the desert.

Lemon - ha ha - I know what you mean. One day in and already bored. 

xx


----------



## KatM83

I dont think i copied them right :) thats what i was thinking, not all bright white and want to get a couple of bowes for the wall and put either pink or blue teddies in :)xx


----------



## Kelly9

My sons nursery has walls the colours of chocolate milk then some soft blues and browns and tans, colour pallet was nice. Won't be able to do much for this baby though cause we only have a 2 bedroom so baby will be in our room, unless of course we've moved by then which I hope we have then baby will have his/her own room though it's a remote location so won't really be able to decorate or anything.


----------



## klemoncake

ooh have a lovely time away Manny - snow!!!! wow! we're still hoping for a proper summer!
it sounds lovely kat.. def stick to the white and the coloured teddies. 

just had my appt - essentially he thinks its going to be "unexplained" as no real symptoms to suggest otherwise, had an USS and all looks god, have a big follicle on the left so he thought ovulate in the next four days or so which pretty much ties in with what i thought. Ive got a laparoscopy booked in in around 2 months to check out for endometriosis etc, and repeat bloods although last time they were fine. 
asked him about all my control habits with the food and ovulation sticks etc, an he said basically just get on with life and if you want a drink have one, but to be honest I'm quite enjoying my healthy living so will carry on. and of course i can't give up my poas!!!!!
started my "meditating cd" last night from my complementary lady too. didn't go overly well, cos i spent an hour before bed looking at nursery pictures after hearing about kat's, and was then so tired i fell asleep after 5 mins of meditating!!!ha ha!


----------



## KatM83

That ment to say boxes on walls :D Glad it went ok klemon, i suppose one of them things is a good thing though sometimes answers would be good aswell! I hope you get lucky this month :) 
Yea i like the sound of yours kelly, this room is really small so it needs to be light, i think will wait till scan to paint :)


----------



## Kelly9

My sons room is small to! We have a light oak colloured hardwood floor with a light rug on top an dark furniture. When I'm on my
Laptop I'll see if I can find pics to show you. Also don't forget as soon as theyre moving that white wont stay white! 

Klemon sounds pretty good will they start you with clomid or iui or any kind of treatment? Will they be testing dhs sperm?


----------



## KatM83

Haha thats true!!


----------



## Kelly9

Forgot to get the pics at work now will try to remember when I'm home


----------



## klemoncake

put some pics up kelly!

manny hows it going, are u nearing ov?

they have tested DH sperm - all looks fine. dr said prob no need for clomid as I'm def ovulating, could try IUI first off, but they wouldn't be too keen to do anything as long as laparoscopy is normal, until its been 2 yrs, as majority of couples would fall after 2 yrs naturally. 
on a positive note, i have ovulated a bit earlier this month, got a pos opk on day 12-14 and ov pains all yesterday so think as of tomo ill be in 2ww. i always used to ov on day 14 pre mc, so maybe things are finally getting back to normal!


----------



## KatM83

That ov seems to have come round quickly! Hope you get to dtd!! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for ov! 

I will post pics I just have a ton of things on the go! It's my sons second birthday today :) and :cry: can't believe it.


----------



## KatM83

Aw Happy birthday Skyler :) goes so quick doesnt it i cant believe Tom will be 10 in dec!! No worries hun, how you feeling?


----------



## Kelly9

Here are the pics I've been promising, I thought I had better ones but can't find them. In the pic with the change table you can kind of see the arm of the rocking chair, the chair is in the corner so you can see how small it is, to the right of the change table is the crib then directly across from the change table is the closet. The walls are more chocolately milk brown in person.

The last pic is of his crib converted to his big boy bed which is how it is now, where the crib used to be is where the change table is and his toy box.

I am feeling good, just pukey and super tired. Have prenatal apt today and scan tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2065.jpg
File size: 81.2 KB
Views: 3









DSCN2062.jpg
File size: 82.9 KB
Views: 3









DSCN2047.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 3









DSCN2046.jpg
File size: 109.1 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0009.jpg
File size: 89.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KatM83

How super organised and tidy are you :D That colour on walls is gorgeous..I do like the dark wood furniture aswell! Thanks for sharing :)
Yey for scan hope it goes well!!xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm very excited! I also got some meds for my ms and I think they're working!


----------



## KatM83

:happydance:


----------



## klemoncake

yay kelly!! hope skyler had a nice birthday, and that your scan was good today?? i like the dark furniture too... that would like nice wih all white walls and sheets too. 

im in 2ww!!! yay! feeling positive this month, its gonna happen! send me your positive vibes!!! 

have a good weekend ladies! hope the sun shines in the uk:ice-cream:


----------



## Kelly9

Scan was great! HB 153 measuring 7+3 so due date march 26. I'm happy and relieved.


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Kelly that's Fab!!! Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Stuck in the mountains with lots of snow, no electricity and very little signal. Hope you're all well. Lemon so pleased your positive this mOnth. Sending lots of bfp vibes! I'm still waiting to Ov. Hopefully it will be soon. Back in the real world tomorrow night! X


----------



## KatM83

great news about scan kelly :) 
klemon sending lots of babydust your way, its really hot here, quite nice to have my car not smell like wet dogs for once! I have got my friends 2 dogs coming today so its going to be a mad house! Hope it stays dry as it makes life so much easier!
Manny, sounds cozy!! Hope ov happens soon!
Cath how are you hun? not long to wait now xxx


----------



## Kelly9

We should get rain today and I'm happy! We've had such hot weather the rain will cool it all down nicely. Plus I like the rain.

Manny hope you're having fun at least!


----------



## klemoncake

yay great news kelly!
have fun with all those doggies kat! god, i can barely cope with the one!

manny- can't be long now then for in 2ww with me!

cath is the the cycle your trying again?
xx


----------



## KatM83

haha they are being quite good for the moment :D ones a 7yr old jr and the the other an 8month golden lab :)


----------



## cathgibbs

hey ladies, i havent been far iv been stalking and watching the convo going lol!! how is everyone???

Kat your coming along nicely now hun!!! how you feeling??

Klmeon when will you be testing hun??

Nope not this cycle hun the next one now, this cycle was well dodgy tho, all my evening and afternoon opks were neg, my morning ones were progressing nicely and i got a pos with my morning afternoon and evening opk on Thursday but im still having cm but all sings that i have ovulated, blood body!!!

Hope all is well with you all lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## KatM83

Im feeling ok hun :) its mad how messed up your body can get..nowts straight forward is it!xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh god no,iv given up now,just going to dtd every other day and hope for the best lol xxx


----------



## KatM83

:hugs: xx


----------



## klemoncake

won't be long then cath till your joining us again. :hugs:

8 month lab:happydance::happy dance: cuuute!!


----------



## KatM83

he is very cute :D hes just sooooo happy


----------



## Kelly9

You crazy dog lovers! I like looking at cute little doggies but I don't want one! I figure if I'm going to clean up poop it's going to be my kids haha. I do have a kitty though, he's sweet and takes care of himself except when he's being all cuddly bitchy and needs lots of loving lol. 

Well I feel like barfing and I need to clean my car.... working full time starting tomorrow and DH is starting a 7 day stint of 10 hour shifts. Ugh. If I'm not around thats why!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. I'm back after a very crazy weekend. Worst snow SA has had ever (which was only about 40cm!) but was so lovely to be in the mountains with log fire going and no power. When I eventually get around to it, I will post some pics of the beach and the snow. Just finished catching up on the news.

Kelly - you are so tidy! You would be horrified if I posted pics of my house. Gad the sna went well. Looking forward to seeing some scan pics soon. And happy b-day to Skyler. So sweet the way he is sleeping across hi bed.

Kat - surely you must have a little bump by now? Can we see some pics of that too? Next scan must be getting close. Wasn't it the end of August? Hope those pooches are behaving themselves.

Cath - just a few more weeks! If you've just ovulated then technically you are already back to TTC because by the time you next Ov, it will be September.

Lemon - it wonderful that everything was fine at your fertility appointment. Although I found with my tests that I wanted them to find something wrong so I could fix it! But very glad that you're feeling good and positive this month. I really think that when you're feeling positive, it happens. And hooray about OV'ing a little earlier.

And FMS I too seemed to have (strangely) ovulated much earlier than usual which means Lemon that we're still close for testing. According to FF, I've been Ovulating on CD16 or 17 since last mc and I was supposed to only Ov on Wednesday. Besides my first slip-up of only starting on CD9, we've been quite good about SMEP and on Saturday I got my post OPK so I think I ov'ed yesterday morning (cd13) meaning I too am in 2WW land and already very excited for testing. AF was due on my first's due date but hopefully will be getting a BFP before then.

Back to real world of working for me. Chat to you all later!
xx


----------



## mannymoo

As you can see from above, my fingers are so cold, I'm missing a few letters here and there :)


----------



## KatM83

:D glad you had a nice time away :) ive had a few mention my bump in the last few days, i'll try get a pic up. Great news that your in tww i will try not to get too excited this month and hope we get some positives!!
kelly haha i have a funny thing about dogs vs cats will try put it up, ive always had cats but i think i'm a dog convert now!
Well i decided to have a clear out today and have managed to tweak my back and can hardly walk :( xx


----------



## KatM83

https://https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=329306257157663&set=a.184660198288937.48241.184658378289119&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tn...01385442924.111900.13362002924&type=1&theater

has that worked???


----------



## KatM83

ill try other link again, they make me laugh cause they so true hahaha

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...98288937.48241.184658378289119&type=1&theater


----------



## KatM83

C:\Users\Kathryn\Pictures\2012-08-13 18weekbump


----------



## KatM83

https://C:\Users\Kathryn\Pictures\2012-08-13 18weekbump


----------



## KatM83

God damn it :growlmad:


----------



## mannymoo

LOL - I can see you're battling. The good news is the FB link worked and was a good giggle. That whole album is hilarious!! The bump pics didn't work. And we now know you're name is Katheryn :) ha ha ha


----------



## KatM83

did you read the dogs diary one? I cant work out how to get the pic of my comp onto here..stupid thing


----------



## mannymoo

Love the dog and cat diary. It is so typical of both!


----------



## KatM83

I know the cat bit cracks me up :D


----------



## Kelly9

Manny theres a pic of my 7 week scan in my journal, I find it easier to post the pics in one spot :) Will have another pic Aug 23, can't wait! The pic of my son in his bed was from about 6 months ago but he's just as cute as ever.

Yay for you guys O'ing early! Boo for tww!

Kat will read when off my phone, the only link that worked for me was the diary one.


----------



## KatM83

kelly your a raspberry :)


----------



## mannymoo

I'm going to know the fruit and veg signs backwards by the time I get pregnant!
My boobs were really sore yesterday. So weird for 1DPO. I've never had that before as they tend to get sore a couple of days before AF but hoping its a good sign. Not as bad today but still more tender than normal. Any of you have that VERY early on and its a BFP? I could also be from all the driving on the bumpy mountain roads - lol.

Kelly I found the pic and the video of Skyler - too cute!


----------



## Kelly9

I have sore boobs with my 1st and 3rd pregnancy but not till about 5dpo, it was my first and best symptom though. 

Glad you liked the video! Still makes me laugh.


----------



## mannymoo

Sadly the sore boobs are gone so I don't think it was anything. And (small vent following...) I'm just so bloddy irritated today! My SIL has sent a whole bunch of pics of her at 37 weeks and I really just can't face it today. I think its because my first due date is fast approaching and she is due a week later. I love them to pieces but it just frustrates me that they know what we're going through and still continue to send weekly updates and photos!! Strangely, I have another very dear friend who is also pregnant (after losses and dramas and all sorts) and her updates don't frustrate me at all because I know she's been in this position and for some reason it just doesn't bother me. But my SIL does! And DH is driving me crazy because he has no idea about anything. He doesn't realize that our first DD is in less than two weeks and also, I showed him the positive OPK on the weekend and he thought it was a pregnancy test! Thats how clueless he is!!! Not only that but he then proceeded to give me a hi-5. Are you kidding me!??!?!? A hi-5 for what he thought was a positive pregnancy test. aarrgggghhhh.

Deep breath in... Deep breath out... Feeling much better after getting that off my chest. Thanks for listening x

How is everyone? Lemon - are you still feeling positive about this cycle? You must be on about 5 or 6 dpo?


----------



## KatM83

aw men can be rubbish cant they,im getting sick of my oh saying how tired he is and when i say i feel tired he says..your tired!!! i may not work as many hours as him but at least he sleeps! and last week when he started at 11am we had both walked the dogs but i sent him to asda and later he was like i dont like doing things before work i dont know howyou do it! score one haha :D I get how you feel about sil but not about your friend..i still feel weird about people i know being pregnant and having babies! boobs wise, mine didnt hurt at all till 6 weeks this time!xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Many my boobs have been hurting me since O but i know im def not pregnant maybe its a surge of prog in your body hun after O? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath I think thats exactly what it was sadly. Just strange because its not normally like that. I so badly want a sign that I could be pregnant again and I'm just not getting it but I guess it is still early.

How are you feeling BTW?


----------



## cathgibbs

You never know hun, keep an eye on those symptoms - It will happen for you!!! How many DPO are you now?

im good thank you chick, got my first meeting with my consultant on the 28th, but scared as i dont know what they will do or wont do at my first apt etc, have to wait and see i guess xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Im only 3DPO so still long time to wait.

Hopefully they will tell you that you can get on with TTC at your first appointment. Good luck for it. x


----------



## mannymoo

Further to the funny cat and dog things, this cracks me up every time... Even on a bad day :) Its quite a long read but worth it.

https://www.27bslash6.com/missy.html


----------



## KatM83

ha wheres that from? I used to get sore boobs straight after ov but they would get worse and worse till af..did you manage with the smep?x


----------



## mannymoo

Yip - did SMEP and besides starting a day late, we stuck to it. I think we're supposed to DTD today as a last-minute back-up incase I ov'ed later than expected but we're out tonight and in any case, DH is driving me so crazy the last 2 days that I'm quite happy to give it a skip. I know from my temps and FF that I Ov'ed on Sunday so DTD tonight seems rather redundant.

Still waiting for pics of your belly Kat.

xx


----------



## klemoncake

Hia! Sorry been off a while, new job and its manic trying to settle in! Manny- I normally get sore boobs just after ov for a couple of days, when I was pg I got them again about day 10po, which is what I'm always hoping for again. I'm not a big fan of symptom spotting now, cos every month u sort of get excited and hopeful and then its a bit shitty. Saying that I felt awful the past 2 days really bloated and crampy, literally keeling over with tummy pain and was hoping that was a sign but all settled now so don't think so!
When I'm at home I'm gonna check out all the cat and dog things- I have both now, I'm justa mental animal lover!!

Cath, your appts really not that far away!! Woo hoo!!
When r u testing manny??
As for rants!!! Well I told my brother and sil about my appt and that I need a lap, and they were like- oh, didn't the consultant just tell u to keep trying, there's def no prob, my friend took 2 yrs etcetc!! Makes me so angry, she's had her kids and got divorced and sterilised so they'll never jave to go thru it, and who are they to try and give advice over the consultant. I had to leave I was so annoyed!!! Grr!!
God have written loads, and on my phone so probs loads of typo's!!


----------



## klemoncake

Ps- am 7dpo today. Gonna test on sat as have hen do but probs too early still. Then will test next tues as that's my colposcopy day and not sure they wd do it still if was pg.


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - really hoping and praying that your tummy pains are something great going on in there. 7dpo is about right for implantation. Would be amazing! I doubt they would do the colposcopy if you were preggy.

Some people are so insensitive - it really makes me mad. But I must say, I felt a lot better after my little rant this morning. I put my big-girl panties on and sent a lovely long email to SIL asking her all about everything. 

Well fingers crossed for you for Saturday. I am waiting until Thursday next week to test. I will be 11 DPO then. Or maybe Tuesday. Or Monday. We'll see how long I can resist. I decided this month not to have tests lying around the house because then I WILL do them!


----------



## klemoncake

Ha ha ha!! I say that every month too, then get all mad by day 10 and do a frantic shop run! 
That's nice u wrote your sil an email, its tempting to just cut people out isn't it at times!
Hoping its our month, its only fair now! X


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies do any of you see this https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=45625


----------



## mannymoo

I think I see a shadow but can't be sure. Whose is it? Cath did you break doctors orders??


----------



## cathgibbs

We've been so careful I'm so worried xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Can't be sure to be honest hun. Is that from today??? Confused!!! Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I can't tell, want to say no though. Is it your test cath? I woudln't worry to much about doctors orders and not waiting the extra 2 weeks or so I know tons of people who've done it. Just restest tomorrow morning.


----------



## mannymoo

Wow Cath - you're obviously super-fertile! Did you take another test this morning? Did you wait until your levels were 0 before starting your folic acid supplement? I know it can be very risky to TTC within the 3 months after a shot BUT there are success stories out there. However, you need to go see your specialist ASAP and start being monitored 24/7 from day 1. They need to check that your tube healed properly to avoid another EP and you will probably need to be monitored for spinal bifida. But if you're taking all the precautions and being properly monitored, you can easily go on to have a successful pregnancy. Keep us posted on what is happening. xx


----------



## KatM83

Im not 100% can see anything .. when was that? have you done another? eeekk!! xxx

klemon and manny..i soooo hope its your month too that would be so exciting and make me so pleased.. i dont know how to get the pics on, i'll take a new one at 19weeks tomo and get oh to help me tomo night :D

just so you know i didnt have any symptoms at all this time till like 6 weeks except boobs abit fuller(they still havent stopped!) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you ladies, i think i see a very very faint line today but not going to test again till 3 days time, i think its a dodgy patch!! 

When i ov next - beginning of next month- then i will be ok to ttc again, i have been taking 1600-1800mhg of folic acid a day once my levels were 0 so i think i might have got my natural folate level back up to normal plus bumped up any other levels lol i dont want to take any chances so im praying their dodgy tests! 

Kat i cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## KatM83

Do you think you could be?? when are you expecting af?xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I really dont know tbh hun, my opks have been head work, i had pos opk on thurs then on sunday, iv had o pains since thurs, i have been going to the toilet a lot more but i think i do that with O anyway, if i go by sundays opk im not due until the 26th so there is noway those tests could be pos on my last pregnancy i was having symptioms and pos tests from 6dpo?! Who knows lol you ok xxx


----------



## KatM83

yea maybe wait a few days and test with a new batch? what made you want to test? Im ok, major headache i dont know if its the weather or if ive been having too much dairy cause had one for a few days now :( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Im a major POAS addict hun i have to poas atleast once a day with IC or OPK lol!

i think it could be this weather hun, its awful close, is it muggy where you are? xxx


----------



## KatM83

haha what you like :D yea its like that here its really sunny but muggy, i think maybe doesnt help not sleeping great then getting up to walk dogs at ten to 6!!!(not my idea)xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath with all that Folic acid, I think you will be fine so don't stress about it at all. Have you done a FRER? Maybe your OPKs were positive because they were picking up HCG? Just make sure you look after yourself...

Kat sorry about the headaches but hopefully they go soon. I guess you can't really take anything either.

FMS today is much better than yesterday. I even decided that I might join DH when he goes to visit his sister in London next month and meets the new niece/nephew. I know its going to be hard but must be done. Unless I get a BFP between now and then. In which case I will stay put. Had to take my mum's best friend / my best friend''s mum to hospice this morning because she's really ill with cancer and basically waiting to die and it made me realize that my TTC problems really aren't that important in the greater scheme of things. Quite morbid but a good reality check for me!

Lemon - less than 2 days until testing. Have you had anymore stomach pains?


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Kat whos idea was that?! Awwww I bet the dogs loved it tho, have a nap hun or have an early night xxx :hugs:

Thanks hun, i cant help but worry though, no not done a FRER im quite skint this month cause iv paid holidays off but iv ordered 30ICs 2 FRER and a CB digi off of ebay as i had money in my pay pal account so will moniter my ICs until they arrive, if there is a line ill do a frer! 

It will sound soooo hard for you to do now hun but you will regret it if you dont go, yuo will see that little baby and feel so happy for your SIL, you will be overjoyed with happiness, not sadness hun, i promise! Ohhh is she ok? I hate cancer (not that anyone loves it) My grandads cancer has gone from both lungs to liver in a space of a week, hes refused chemo as it makes people go downhill so he has about 2 months left, i totally get what you mean about putting things into perspective, life is too precious to be worrying every minute of the day about TTC like i was, im going to take it with a breeze now, if i get my bfp ill be overjoyed, if not theres always next month, xxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

so much going on! many sorry about your friends mom thats always hard.

Cath i will stay tuned for your next test, i didnt realize it was the shot that could make things hard in a pregnant. i thought you were just worried about suture lines.

kat when is gender scan?


----------



## mannymoo

Her cancer was also lungs that has now gone to liver. Its so sad because it just happens so quickly then. Hope your Grandad isn't in any pain. xx

Ladies I've suddenly got a really stuffy nose. Isn't that supposed to be a good sign? Either that or I'm just getting a nasty cold :(


----------



## cathgibbs

How long did it take for to become real ill hun?

Thaysa very good sign hun!!! When you testing xxx


----------



## Kelly9

it can be a sign manny, who many dpo are yoU?


----------



## KatM83

aw thats sad news manny its never nice to see people get so ill. I just take one paracetamol when got a headache, they seem to say thats ok but i dont dare take 2! stuffy nose is a good sign i think :)

ha cath my stupid dogs idea, he gets excited to wake his friends up that are staying and obvs thinks its a good idea for me aswell :D sorry about your grandad too

scan is 2 weeks today! The 30th eeeek xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I have a scan that day to! I also have one on the 23rd. The 30th I'll be 10+2 then the 31st is my birthday


----------



## KatM83

Yey :) what time is yours?


----------



## Kelly9

On the 30th it's at 930 in the morning my time which is mountain pacific time I believe. I'm pretty sure you're quiet a few hours ahead of me, right now it's 230 pm my time.


----------



## mannymoo

Oooo looking forward to the 30th and finding out if we have pinks or blues on this thread! If I get a bfp this month, I'll make my first appointment on the 30th too!

Stuffy nose gone. Only lasted a few hours yesterday afternoon and again last night. Think it might have been hay fever. However, today I have a fever blister on my lip (I'm a bit of a mess at the moment!!) but I think that is from having really dry lips for the past few weeks. 5DPO today so going to try get to 10DPO before I test.

TGIF! x


----------



## KatM83

haha yea you should :) mine is at 9.50 am i cant wait but still get paranoid that somrthing will be wrong, i didnt get any of the tests done for downs etc xxx


----------



## mannymoo

We have a mango!!


----------



## KatM83

:thumbup:


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon are you still testing tomorrow? Good luck. X


----------



## klemoncake

hey all, am away on the hen, so won't be on much. tested this am and bfn. hoping still early but the positivity has gone!

have a great weekend all and will catch up with you next week!

will catch up with al;l your prev posts then too, sorry in a bit of a such xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

hurray for 19 weeks Kat! Are you feeling movement by now?

Lemon sorry for bfn, enjoy that hen night! Your ticker isn't right is it? Cause 5dpo would be to early to test.

Hi manny what are you up to? 

I'm working lots, I am soooooo shattered after this first week, I haven't worked full time in sooooo long then have to come home and take care of my son. TGIF!


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry lemon. Enjoy the weekend and hopefully it will be pos next week.
Kelly sorry the week was long for you. Hopefully you get some time to rest this weekend.
Kat hope you well. Pictures??

No news from me. Not feeling any different but still keeping positive that it could be this cycle. 6dpo today so really hoping I get some signs over the next few days.

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## KatM83

sorry about the bfn klemon, hopefully too early!
I was feeling lots a movement but this last week not so much and its bothering me a bit :( still havent done pics manny :D theres nowt much to show anyway really!
Hope everyone is well, cath any update?xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah cath have you retested?


----------



## mannymoo

Hi everyone. Hope you're all good? Just checking in to see what news from the weekend? Cath - whats happened to you? 
Lemon - have you retested? Hope you had a fun weekend.
Kelly and Kat - scans fast approaching?

FMS no news. Very boring. Holding out testing until Wednesday which will be 10dpo for me. Still not feeling anything so not very excited at this stage. I'm off on a last minute trip to London tonight for work so at least that will take my mind off testing for a couple of days anyway. BTW whats the weather like there at the moment?


----------



## KatM83

peeing down here! not had a great weekend really, got myself very stressed at work sat night as a lad was really rude to me and made me cry..im not easy to make cry..and i didnt stop for 40mins! then yesterday was the last day i had these dogs ill admit i was ready for them going, a week of 5.50 am starts was taking its toll and i convinced myself something not right with pregnancy like infection or something cause am sure shouldnt be so sore all the time and when she came to get the dogs i just burst into tears all over her...so embarrrassing..i dont know if to ring midwife or doc just to see if can tale sample in. hope you all had a better weekend!xx


----------



## mannymoo

ahh Kat - sorry about the bad weekend. You're probably just emotional from pregnancy hormones. And you really need to try not stress about the pregnancy. I'm sure all is fine. If you're not feeling right, maybe ring your mw and see if you can make your appointment earlier. But the baby is moving, isn't it? And is the doppler picking up good HB? Mybe you're just stressed because wasn't it around this stage that you lost a baby before? Thinking of you and hope you feeling better today. Really try not to stress too much. xx


----------



## KatM83

Thanks hun, i do feel better today, spoke to mw but you know when your like actually i dont really know what to say,i think im just panicking :dohh: I still pick up hb, not as much movement which worries me slightly but maybe its just a growth spurt! i think its the closer i get to scans the more i start freaking out!
weather is lovely here now xx


----------



## Kelly9

Movements won't become regular for a few more weeks yet so as long as baby is moving and HB is good I wouldn't worry to much. 

I'm still picking up HB every night when I use my doppler, has made me very relaxed this pregnancy which is great considering I thought I'd be a mess. 

Cath where are you? You left us hanging!

Manny enjoy your work trip/distraction.

Hi klemon!


----------



## KatM83

We have an olive ;) seems like yours is flying by kelly :) 
Klemon hope your ok? Manny any thoughts on this month??xx


----------



## KatM83

ps felt big kicks last night was great :) oh had hand on tummy and i was sure he would feel it but he didnt haha felt massive to me :)


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - from London town! Decided to test as soon as I got here and it was a dud test! Didn't even get a control line. So I'm taking that as my sign to wait a day or two longer. No symptoms still but I'm staying at my sister and I know we will want to have a glass of wine. So glad you got some good movement last night Kat. And yay for your olive Kelly. Lemon and Cath - hope you're both well. x


----------



## KatM83

I would have your glass of wine manny :) when is af due? whats weather like in london? was nice here this morning but peeing down now AGAIN x


----------



## mannymoo

LOL - already been to Sainsbury's and got wine so I'm thinking along those lines too!
It was lovely this morning here too but clouding over now and I heard there might be thunderstorms with hail this weekend. Bad time to be visiting!


----------



## KatM83

good ol British weather haha x


----------



## mannymoo

AF due Saturday so still a few days away. Really hoping this will be a good cycle. My first due date would have been Monday. 

Lemon - wasn't your due date this week too? Hope you're holding up ok. x


----------



## KatM83

i hope so for you too, mine is this Fri..i find myself thinking about it alot its still very sad xx


----------



## mannymoo

It must be yours that I'm thinking of - although I think we were all quite close. Kat I'm dreading it - as I'm sure you are too. I get back from London that day so I'm planning on just going home and not going into the office. Don't think I will want to face people. What are you going to do on Friday?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies sorry i left you hanging!

I think i had a dodgy test but i had some brown discharge on Saturday and im sure i can see a line on this mornings test, i called the Dr who called my consultant who gave me a bit of a telling off as i caught before the 12 weeks is up but said if i am def pregnant i should be ok and will be classed as low risk for abnormalities because of the MTX!

How is everyone!? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh wow Cath - thats great that its positive and that its not a big concern to them! Congrats to you. Have you had blood tests done yet? Very exciting!! x


----------



## klemoncake

Hi all!!

Not had much time to be on here, but just caught up.
Kat, sooo cute you felt big kicks!! and glad your feeling better kelly this time around. 

manny - enjoy london!! sorry about the weather, although its not too bad today where i am! 


cath?? whats happened?? 

just back from my colposcopy which all went ok, they didn't need to do anything, they said it looks ok and just have a repeat smear in 6 months. BFN's for me and AF due next few days, but as usual, full boobies and the dreaded backache appeared yesterday so looks like I'm out again. weekend was terrible, as i was on the hen do and there was preggars ladies there. i ended up having to leave early after i had a massive stress out. and yes, due date is this weekend, so I'm planning to have a couple of duvet days!! i never ever in my wildest dreams thought i would be here a year later and not pregnant.:cry:


----------



## cathgibbs

Well im not 100% sure if there is def a line as i done a test earlier and it was as white as a ghost - if you want to look here is the address:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=46897

Klemon, im so sorry to hear its EDD soon, you do whatever you feel is best hun, stay in bed all week and watch rubbish tv, anything you want to do, on a different thread im part of a lady just past her EDD so she had a lovely relaxing day and lit a candle out her garden for her little angel :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Aw hun sorry about the sore back and possible approaching AF. But glad the procedure went alright today. Maybe now that its behind you, you will be able to relax more on the next cycle. 

Initially AF was due on my DD (Monday) but because I Oved early, I presume AF will be a earlier too. I don't know what I'll do if the witch shows up on what is already the worst day of the year! This baby making is completely soul destroying! I don't think there is anything that will make the day any better for any of us. Thinking of you Lemon and praying that you get your miracle BFP soon. xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath - there is definitely a second line. x


----------



## cathgibbs

its horrible enough without AF being with you, i hope you manage to do something nice though hun, xxxxxx


----------



## KatM83

i think i see a second line on invert? 
Aw klemon im sorry you feel like this again..i dont know what to say, even with my history, this thread has really opened my eyes and the fact is yes it is soul destroying, i am really sad for everything that all the ladies on here have been through..i think i have probly had it very easy!!

I was thinking of setting a balloon off or a lantern. the candle is a nice idea and just have a quiet moment, im at work that day but only for 4hrs xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

A lantern is a lovely idea hun xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Cath will have to look when not on my phone. 

Manny and Klemon do whatever feels best. Hannah's due date was very hard for me. I hid from everyone husband and son incuded and slept and cried lots. Then when the day was over I pulled myself back together and went on with things. I still have Hannah's birthdate to deal with so I still feel like I have this huge thing hanging over me. Ttc can be soul distroying and I honestly can't wait to be done with it forever.


----------



## mannymoo

BFN for me today :(


----------



## KatM83

still could be too early? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

BFN for me too hun, i think i had some dodgy tests FRER is neg, theres always next month hun xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry Cath. It really did look good from the pic yesterday. Lets hope we get some luck soon. x


----------



## cathgibbs

I know, its madness, i done 2 ICs and a frer this morning and nothing! Never mind onwards and upwards hunny xxxxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath maybe you should go for a blood test. It seems odd that you've had a number of positives and negatives in the last week. If it had just been a single test, I would be less concerned. But because its been a few, there could be something going on in there. x


----------



## cathgibbs

I know it is very weird hun, i just done another and im pos i can see something?! I think ill wait until AF arrives, if im still getting some neg some pos ill def go i got my consultants on Tue so hopefully he will give me some answers xxx


----------



## Kelly9

hrmmm.... confusing hey cath?


----------



## KatM83

Maybe its a faulty batch?xxx


----------



## klemoncake

still maybe too early manny. lets hope so, are you testing very day now?

cath -sounds weird! i agree get a blood test done that way you know for sure hun. i have had a couple of false pos with the cheap internet ones before, how about one of the digital ones, they always seem reliable. 

AF is due today, so at least by weekend i'll be over the worst of it. i was reading about aspirin which is meant to help some people..any thoughts?? xx


----------



## mannymoo

Not good news from my side. Starting spotting this morning so I think AF has decided to visit a few days early. Was hoping it was implantation but it is getting heavier so I think the witch is here. Shortest cycle I've ever had at only 25 days. But my last AF was only a couple of days long and I did ovulate a few days earlier so anything is possible. Oh well - we'll try again next month. Starting to get a bit bored of this now though.

Lemon - hope AF stays away for you. Have you tested again? RE the baby aspirin, I've been taking it since we started TTC after the last mc. The doctor told me to take it as a precaution from TTC all the way through to 35 weeks of pregnancy. Its supposed to help with sticky blood and even though all my clotting tests were normal, he told me to take it as a precaution anyway. Maybe ask your doc before but I don't think there is any harm in trying it.

xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I had lines on ICs and neg on Ics i had 1 pos 1 neg on FRER and my superdrug tests were both neg lol i think they are all evaps, my cm was a bit pink this morn but now gone back to normal?! Im going to ring my EPAU in a bit and ask them a few questions, i still havent had af yet since MTX etc so its annoying me lol! 

Manny are your cycles diff every month? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Its all very strange Cath. I'm glad you are speaking to EPAU about it.

Cycles have been 28 days since last MC in May so its a bit odd that this month has been so off.


----------



## cathgibbs

hhmmmmmmmmmm you dont maybe think it was a chemical do you hun??

just rung them they said its quite normal if i dont get af by mid september to go back, none the wiser really.

Oh and i take baby aspiring, my gp said its such a small dosage so it wouldnt do no harm xxx


----------



## mannymoo

It did cross my mind that it could be chemical although I really had no preg symptoms and the test I did yesterday was totally negative. My temps are still really high but I have had a cycle where my temps only dropped on about day 3 if AF. I think it might just be an off cycle. Hoping that its not an indication that I getting too old :(

Bleeding is now heavier than spotting so I'm definitely out.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun it doesnt mean your getting old, dont think like that, maybe it was just a one off or something? you are def not getting too old :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## KatM83

:( im sorry hun...i hate how we have no control over our insides! I was getting annoying with my cycles being so long after the mc...same with you cath its not good when we dont know what the hell is going on in there!
Klemon, hope af stays away for you!
not much news my end xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Manny having an unusual cycle every now and then is normal and since you did ov earlier your period would for sure come earlier no questions asked. You luteal phase rarely fluctuates (mc's and hormone issues aside). I really want you and cath and klemon to be pregnant along with us, and we'll all keep cheering everyone on until the end :) I hope the witch is at least nice to you.


----------



## cathgibbs

Af got me this am :happydance: !!!! the most painful AF ever!! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath - so sorry about the witch getting you. But I'm thrilled that you now know where you are and that this is the proper cycle that you can properly TTC and when you get your BFP, you won't need to worry about it!

Lemon, has yours shown up?I hope not but if it has, at least the three of us are now really close in timing!

Thanks Kat and Kelly for the support. It really does help a lot. Kelly I had worked out estimate AF start date based on my usual 13 day LP but it was only 10 days (and according to my friend google, 10 days is short enough to cause concern). I will track it closely this cycle and if it stays at 10 days, I guess I will be going to the doctor again. Hoping it was just an off-cycle.

xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun i am thrilled!!! its really sore but i was told it would be after the ectopic, iv worked it out iv only had 3 periods this year lol!

Yeh def track it hun!! like you said if its short go to the drs, im hoping it was a one off, what CD are you now xxx


----------



## KatM83

Cath glad you know where you at now and now you can try again :) you n2 are super close now thats good!! Klemon any sign?? Kelly hope your feeling ok xx


----------



## KatM83

my ticker is wrong i think im ment to be a banana :D maybe not? god knows i give up x


----------



## mannymoo

Kat - 20 weeks today. You're half way!! I can't believe how quickly its going!!

Cath - I'm CD2 today so we're only 1 day apart. Although my cycle could be anywhere between 24 and 29 days and I'm not even going to try guess when I'll Ov!


----------



## mannymoo

And I forgot - Kelly didn't you have another scan yesterday?


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh Manny we are so close!!! my last cycle was only 25 days long. hopefully this will be our cycle!! you not using OPKs hun xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I think I'm going to do SMEP again. Even though it didn't work this cycle, I do like the way its all planned and you don't have to constantly worry. So we will start DTD on CD8 and start OPKs on CD10. What you going to do Cath?


----------



## cathgibbs

Good thinking hun, i think you will ctch it if you plan it like that? ill just start using OPKs from the day af goes as my cycles are bit all to quiff after the EP and im just a serial poas lol but we normally dtd every other day but if i do ov on cd14 we will dtd every day that week? xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Hi ladies! So sorry af came manny, hope ur doing something nice this weekend? Af got me too this am. Was a day late so got excited yesterady but not meant to be. Thanks for aspirin advice- I'm giving it a go and I'm gonna get acupuncture!!!! Who knows, it can't hurt!!!

Kat- surely some bananas are really small!!! Random! Love it though, always makes me smile! 
Are ur scans and kellys next week??
Hope u all enjoy the weekedn, I have planned a nice dinner tomo to preoccupy me. 
Cath and manny- this is our month!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## KatM83

Ohh maaaaan am sorry hun...right this is defo your lots month as your all the same time so i think its ment to be, i say defo go for smep :)
Ha i know..i think its 10.5 inches head to heel. 6.5 crown to rump and about 10.5 ounces or something like that. Mine and kellys scan both next Thurs :) am nervous excited! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I had a scan baby is measuring perfectly and was moving there's a pic in my journal. I do have one possibly two subchorionic hematomas though. They're going to watch them and measure them at my next scan then I'll have a detailed scan in two weeks just for the clots and my fistula. I think one of them is my fistula which I knew about. It would be nice if there is just one and not two. They do increase your chances for mc unfortunately but I have my Doppler and haven't had bleeding so hopefully my body will reason them and no harm will come to baby. Sometimes the bleeding and growth can cause the placenta to disconnect from the uterus which can cause death for baby. Praying so hard this does not happen and they shrink by next scan and do not grow!


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly really hope its all alright. Did you have either of those with Skyler? At least you're being properly monitored and fingers crossed that they are fading away at your next scan.

Kat looking forward to an updated pic after the scan next week. I'm sure it is all going to be great.

Yes girls - the three of us are one day apart. Its gotta be a good sign! I feel goo distorting this month in a trio!

I went and visited my SIL yesterday who is due in 8 days. It was very hard going through all her baby things but I'm glade I've done it. I was so brave (patting myself on the back right now!) Leaving to go home tomorrow so I'm off to Oxford Street now to do some shopping!

xx


----------



## klemoncake

ahhh bless you, enjoy the retail therapy and hope your flights ok back home. 

kelly - glad babys ok, must be nice seeing him/her growing! 

enjoy your weekends xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hopefully it shrinks! I never had this with any of my other pregnancies and though most SCH's resolve by 20 weeks I can't help but think look at all the statistically impossible/unlikely things that happened with hannah. I just can't count on karma to make things right. HB last night was 175 though :) Will have a listen today as well and every day after. I do have a scan on thursday and they will check and measure the sch's if they see them but I will let them know 2 were found and with any luck they'll say well we don't see any so they must be gone! Thats what I'm wanting to happen anyway.

Kat when is gender scan?

all 3 of your are close together this cycle? Yay! How amazing would that be for you all to get bfps at the same time.


----------



## KatM83

Glad baby is growing well kelly, my scan on the 30th xx


----------



## Kelly9

Oh right our scans are the same day!


----------



## KatM83

yep we have had this conversation already haha :D xx


----------



## KatM83

still trying to upload bump pics!!! stupid thing wont let me attach or change avatar!


----------



## klemoncake

a canteloupe!!!!!!!! thats enourmous!!!!:happydance:


----------



## KatM83

noooo its not though its wrong its a banana haha xx


----------



## Kelly9

So why does it say cantaloup? Once you get past 18 weeks it doesn't go up every week at the beginning so it could be cantaloup. 

I know we had the conversation before, baby brain :wacko:


----------



## KatM83

Its all mixed up for some reason when you go to the website it does it in right order..ive given up on it anyway, its a pomegranate next so how the F does that work :D haha i had the same conversation twice with a girl at work last night in the space of a few hours :dohh: she was like you told me already hahaha oops.
2 more sleeps Kelly!!xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi lovely ladies. I'm back... after a cancelled flight. an extra night in London and getting back to SA at midnight last night! Hope you're all well? Looking forward to some lovely scans this week. SMEP part 2 starts tomorrow. Lets hope its the last time I have to count the days for a long while.
M x


----------



## KatM83

good luck this month manny!! Can i ask you lovely ladies, should i take Thomas with us to scan? oh mentioned it, i know he would like to come im just not 100% what if something is wrong!? any views?xx


----------



## mannymoo

I would suggest using your doppler shortly before you go to your scan. If heartbeat is nice and strong (which I'm sure it will be!) I think there is very little to be concerned about I'm sure Thomas would LOVE seeing his baby brother/sister and hearing the heartbeat. How exciting!! x


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree with mannymoo hun, everything will be fine though but as your on edge i would use the doppler to make sure first lovely xxx


----------



## KatM83

baby is moving lots im just bothered they will say something will be wrong or something wrong with me or baby not growing right, that kinda thing...he would love to come though xx
Kelly your a prune!!!xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'd take him, I think you're just worried but all is fine, and even if something wasn't they usually say it afterwards when the tech has had a chance to talk to the radiologist. I'm sure he'd love it. 

I'll likely be doing our "early" gender scan alone since it's a bit of a drive and Chris will have Skyler but I'll try to book the official 18 week anatomy scan for when my hubby can be there.


----------



## KatM83

thanks guys :) aw does it bother you going alone? i dont think it would me, that sounds awful haha xx


----------



## Kelly9

Doesn't bother me cause I like playing around with hubby when it comes to telling him but having a friend is a must. Have to share it with someone


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck kat and Kelly!! Thinking of you both and looking forward to some updates later on. Xx


----------



## klemoncake

good luck today kat and kelly...looking forward to hearing all about it.xx totally lost on the fruit thing now, but its still nice seeing it change each week! 

manny, how u doing? bd ing starts again friday for me!! xx


----------



## KatM83

less than an hour!!! eeeeek...oh felt baby kick for the first time last night so that was exciting :) good luck kelly, ill update you all soooooooooon xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

good luck ladies xxx


----------



## KatM83

we are team.........:pink: omg im soooooooo happy :) :) she is absolutely fine :) Thomas came too, im so glad :cloud9: i'm quite emotional hahaha xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Amazeballs!!! Congratulations hunny!!!! Xxxx


----------



## KatM83

just cant believe it xxx


----------



## KatM83

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...1551329230574.74667.1455423488&type=1&theater


----------



## mannymoo

Kat that is AMAZING! Huge congrats to you, your OH and Thomas. So so thrilled for you and that everything went well. Please update your pic with a new one.

:happydance:

Your news has made me smile.
xx


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhhhh Kat hun its fab i bet your over the moon!!! 1 of each!! YAY! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Just saw the FB pic! Fabulous!!!


----------



## KatM83

thanks ladies :) im just amazed i really am :) and i get another scan at 28 weeks hehe, saw a really nice consultant who saud he was happy things are well but will keep a closer eye on things which is good xxx


----------



## KatM83

she wasnt very co-operative with the pics haha


----------



## cathgibbs

Names!?!?! xxx


----------



## KatM83

i had lots but now i dont know haha...xx


----------



## Kelly9

Awww congrats Kat! I'm just waiting to go in for my scan now. No gender for me yet though.


----------



## KatM83

Hope all went well :) wonder what yours will be hehehe xx


----------



## Kelly9

I have a pic and update in my journal.


----------



## KatM83

how do i get to that? i think im clued up on the skull theory now :D


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats Kelly! Sounds like it was a great appointment!
Such a great day that really gives hope to rest of is. Well done girls! Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat - just click on the title "Raising Skyler and Growing Tulip" in Kelly's signature.

CD9 for me today. BDing started last night (dispute having visitors staying for the night) and OPKS start tomorrow. Please send me baby dust for this cycle!

x


----------



## klemoncake

Well done girls!! Gonna catch up properly when not at work.
Kat- I'm so happy for u, and a little jealous! I would love a little girl! U must be so excited! R u telling peopke she's a girl?
Kelly- I'm gonna look at ur journal when I'm back home and have a stalk! So pleased for u. 

We r starting tonight. Dhs second sperms are like flipping superman sperms with all the vits, so were gonna do it every night from day 10- hurrah!!! Baby dust baby dust baby dust, its gotta happen this month for us all!! X


----------



## cathgibbs

haha im a little jealous too id love a little girl!!!

Well we dtd every other night but from CD 10 i think we will do it every night if i have the energy lol xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I want a girl too! Although at this stage I'll take what I can get! Happy weekends everyone. I'm leaving the office early to get to gym before I change my mind and pour myself a glass of wine...


----------



## KatM83

noooo every night can make the spermies not as good??? im sending heaps of babydust to all you ladies! we gotta get some bfps this month for you!
ahhhh i gotta say im over the moon i really am, i always said i wouldnt want girls but i am so so excited, we all are :) going to look at paint today :) most people know yea we were too excited haha xx


----------



## cathgibbs

lol Kat as soon as i said it i thought 'hmmmmmmmmmmm now i know for a fact i dont want sex every night and i know it kills sperm so be realistic....every other night'!! :rofl:

Ahhhhhh hun you got 1 of each now!!! its perfect!! go on buy lots of pink!!!! i got 2 tubs of pale pink ready lol we bought it for our room but its too girly so i said dont take it back it might come in handy lol xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I very much want a girl and am praying so hard this one is a girl. I could find out in as early as 6 weeks... should look at making an apt if I'm really going to find out... I guess I need to decide ugh. I feel so strongly that tulip is a girl been calling her she from the get go and with my ms still kicking my butt it only makes me believe it more.

Skull theory? Whats that? My pic isn't the greatest I'll be posting a bunch from my 12 week scan in 10 days so you can have a stab at it then.

Manny, cath and klemon can't wait to jump for joy when you have your bfps!


----------



## KatM83

yea i think the 12 week one will be better, i didnt really get it but now i know mines a girly i think the more rounded the skull looks means boy and flater..girl, mines flat :)
hehe i got a whisper of pashmina for the walls :) so really pale pink and then we got a duck egg blue rug and lamp shade and doing the floor white and white cot/shelves :) xx


----------



## mannymoo

I'm being super-optimistic this cycle and having my hair done to today in case I can't colour it for the next nine months! 

Kat - room sounds gorgeous! Look forward to seeing the pics!
Kelly - noticed on your journal that it was your b-day yesterday. Hope you had a lovely day! And I love the bun-in-the-oven thing. I am definitly going to copy that when I get my bfp. So cute!!!


----------



## klemoncake

ha ha manny, I'm getting my hair done this week too, maybe its a lucky omen for us!!! 

kat- your room sounds beautiful, whats the paint range, am gonna stalk!

funny we would all like girls, imagine all five of us as team pink! xx


----------



## klemoncake

kelly- love the bun in the oven too, ha ha ha!! plus - the pelvic rest thing- ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!i would loooooooooooove to be on pelvic rest - DTD is soooooo overrated!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Still don't know when we'll announce ugh, might wait till 12 weeks, will start telling some closer friends this weekend though.

Booked my early private scan for oct 9th to find out gender. Eek, 38 days away!


----------



## mannymoo

Next time I'm definitly waiting till 12 weeks to tell anyone - maybe even our families too! Our last mc was at 11 weeks and because we had figured we were in the clear, we started telling people. Not that I think that will happen to you Kelly. I'm certain you will be great.

Lemon this IS our lucky omen! When are you going? After last mc, I went dark for winter and as yesterday was our unofficial first day of spring, I back to being blond and loving it!


----------



## KatM83

:D i haven't even brushed my hair for 2 days hahahahaha.. :haha:
its just crown paint :) got both coats done yest and going to do the floor after work today, we only told our mums this time till after 12week scan and a few of my really close friends who guessed! I'm getting a bit annoyed at people commenting on my bump saying oh your tiny aren't you :growlmad: my answer...well ive obviously got brilliant tummy muscles haha xx

yea happy birthday Kelly i noticed that too :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yup another year older. It was hubby's and my anniversary yesterday as well 4 years of marriage. Our parents knew cause of the IVF we borrowed most the money from MIL this time. I only ended up telling 1 person this weekend lol! Meh, people can wait, 12 week scan in 8 days :) 

I'm also getting my hairs did :) Sept 12.... cut and colour, not sure how I'll cut it, it's super freaking long right now like almost to my elbows and thats just to long for me I think. I think maybe I'll get 3-4 inches off and have it shaped up nice again. Colour wise I'm going to alternate with a blond and slightly darker brown colour and might even throw in a surprise pink streak. I haven't had my hair done since about 2 weeks after we lost Hannah so it's been a long time coming. Maybe that can be DH's birthday present to me since he still owes me one. 

Manny have they done any testing to find out why you've had your miscarriages? Maybe you should take baby aspirin just in case? It helps with a lot of clotting disorders and doesn't harm the baby... or are you already doing this? I can't remember.


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly we did quite a bit of testing and everything was normal. I have been on baby aspirin since May so hoping it will do the trick next time around. Also have prog supplements to start from when I get a BFP. Just wondering how it happened SO quickly the first two times and now I'm still waiting - 4 months later!!!

Hope everyone has a good week ahead.
x


----------



## Kelly9

^ life never is fair when it comes to the things we want badly. Thats great that everything came back normal though. I hope you get your bfp soon and the baby aspirin does the trick.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - how is everyone doing?

No news here. Still waiting to Ov but so far not positive OPK. I was super-crampy yesterday with EWCM but negative OPK so I'm not too sure what's up. But will keep BDing every other day and keep testing. I love DH dearly but am looking forward to some pelvic rest myself!!

Lemon and Cath - are you both also still waiting?
Kelly and Kat - hope you're baking your buns nicely!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww manny sounds like your body doesn't know what its doing too hun,ky opks were mega dark last week but now getting lighter and no ewcm Arghhh xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh Cath - why can't our bodies just CO-OPERATE!! 

Just got the call from SIL to say they had their little boy last night. I thought I would be really down because we had been due at the same time, but surprisingly very happy for them and can't wait to meet my little nephew. I think I'm kinda relieved that it was a little boy - I want the first Grand daughter in the family :)


----------



## mannymoo

UPDATE: just got my :D on the digi OPK - Whoop whoop. Sadly we have plans to go out tonight but at least DTD this morning and will again later if we get a chance.


----------



## KatM83

yey for smiley faces :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for ov!!!! Manny I understand what you mean about the boy girl thing. 

Cath here's to you oving soon to.

Klemon when are you gearing up for ov?

My tulip is still hanging tough. Listen to her HB every day, 3 times yesterday cause I had such bad gas pains and cause the cat jumped off our headboard onto my belly directly, would've killed him if he didn't run so fast. Arg.

Scan on monday, it's dragging! I want it to be here and over with so I just know whats what, all the worrying leading up to it is doing my head in.


----------



## klemoncake

hia all!!!

yay for smileys manny -me too! first one last night and again this am so think prob tomo will ov...so we will be testing together!! yay!

so do you think you have ov'd cath now? 

mondays near kelly, good luck hun! exciting!

I'm getting hair blonded tomo, manny maybe its a sign we will get our bfps, everything is in sync!!!


----------



## Kelly9

My hair apt is still like a week away! It takes so long to get in with my stylist so annoying!


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon that is awesome that we're exactly the same! I got up to go to loo in the night and felt a really sharp pain. Think that was Ov. This 2ww is going to ne great! I can feel it. And if we both get BFPs we will prob be due same day-ish! Yay!! Happy hair coloring...

Kelly at least it's mostly weekend between now and your scan. I can't remember - did you say you would find out gender now? Or was that the next one?

Kat how is the room coming on?

Cath. Hoping you're going to Ov today so you're with us...


----------



## Kelly9

Gender isn't till Oct 9th at 16 weeks so still just under 5 weeks to go :) 

Happy tww ladies!


----------



## KatM83

fingers crossed for everyone this month :) room is painted, am trying to find a nursery set thats not mega bucks!xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay for smiley faces ladies and yay for becoming a auntie hun!!!

Just had a scan to check everything is ok after ectopic and sonograher said she can see a follicle on my good side so hopefully ill be ov soon yay

How is everyone xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Great News Cath. Lets hope the big OV happens soon for you. I just did another cheapy OPK and it still has a semi-strong second line. I'm out of digis so not sure if I would still get a smily face. Will have to DTD again tonight and /or tomorrow. I think poor DH is looking forward to being left alone...


----------



## cathgibbs

What OPKs do you use hun? I use blue handled ones - their rubbish!!! today i have no line yet i have EWCM and the scan hasshown a follicle!??!?! xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Folly is just getting ready to release the egg cath so I expect you'll get a pos inm the next few days. Yay!!! I use the clearblue ones that show a smiley face when its a pos, it means I don't have to do all the line looking thinking is that a yes? They r quite pricey but amazon do a good deal.

Kat- totally know what u mean, baby stuff is so expensive!!! I'm gonna kill the credit card when I'm pregs! 

I'm sitting in hairdresser with my foils on- it takes aaaaages!! 

Manny- here's to the 2ww!! I'm off on hols tomo, only in uk but pretty rural so not sure how internet will be. When I'm back ill be about day10po so will prob start testing then!! Praying for us both and u cath xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you lovely - enjoy your holiday xxxx


----------



## KatM83

great news cath ov will be soon keep testing!!
Haha theres some pretty good deals about, i found some gorgeous drawers in argos that were half price but they were out of stock for delivery to my area :growlmad: where about are you going to klemon?
Oh yea congrats on baby nephew manny! my brain is mush! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Have fun on holidays Klemon!

I'm putting around working this weekend so might not be on much, hoping work will pass time fast for monday. 

Not feeling great still, ms isn't as bad but i just feel off and yucky and tired. Eagerly awaiting second tri and feeling back to normal.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi lovely ladies - TGIF!!!

I posted yesterday but it seems to not have made it ^^. We had a massive hail storm and internet was knocked out throughout the whole city. 

Cath I had used a real cheap - so cheap that they don't even have a brand name on it. They just say Made in Canada... Kelly? I went out yesterday and got some more CB digis and the dam thing was still smiling at me! I've never had a positive digi for more than 24 hours so once again, I'm not sure whats potting. Then did another one last night and it was STILL freakin smiling. I'm so tired of BDing that I just went to bed. Going to do another one in a couple of hours to see what today holds. My temps weren't up this morning so who knows!?!?

Small vent... So you know my SIL had a baby on Tuesday night. Don't know if I'm just being over-sensitive but I was totally annoyed that she didn't tell us she had gone into labour (which she was in for 24 hours so plenty time for her hubby to send us a message) and first we heard of it was a text message the next day (which even my sister got and they aren't even that good friends)! DH and his sister are very close (as are her and I - we lived together in London for 2 years and we've been good friends since DH and I started dating 11 years ago. She was one of my bridesmaids!). I understand that some people want to make sure all is good with baby before they say anything but still. Anyhoo, I know DH was upset but he would never say a bad word about anyone in his family so he just left it. I made it very clear to him that when we get preggers, we're only telling them at 3 months and we will only tell them about the birth a day after its happened - childish... I know. Vent over. Thanks once again for listening to me complain!

Lemon - can't believe you're going to be out of touch during the "joint" 2WW. I'm mortified... Although if I don't ovulate then the wait might be a bit longer than two weeks.

Kat - SIL purchased a whole lot of amazing second hand baby goods from eBay. They are nearly new and she got them for a steal. Check it out. I see you're a Papaya now :D

Cath - hope you're having some joy with the OPKs. Still no positive for you?

Kelly - only 3 more sleeps until the big scan. When did you first pick up a HB with your doppler? I can't wait to get one and listen to baby's HB.

So hope you all have lovely days and weekend.
Me x


----------



## cathgibbs

Quick update finally got my pos opk last night and today last time we dtd sun turd and wed do you think that's good enough? Will be dtd tonight xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I think if you DTD tonight (and maybe tomorrow too - just in case you OV a little later) you should have all bases covered! Yay CATH - welcome to 2WW... x


----------



## cathgibbs

haha Manny you sound exactly like me so i dont think what you have just said is childish hun!! i would be exactly the same!!!!!! How are mother and baby?!

Yeh i think we will hun, i got my opks with me at work to see if they are still pos as the day progresses lol, ill be ok if i get a bfn this month as we got holidays on 24th and ohs birthday on the 4th i ovulate the last few days of holidays so it will be a holiday baby lol! 

how you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Mother and Baby and good. They were already home last night so recovering well.
Yay for holiday baby! Where are you going on holidays?

FMS - test is back to negative now - thankfully!


----------



## KatM83

haha the joys of ttc..think i can count on one hand the number of time we had dtd since trying :D
yea ive had a look on ebay but they all collection only, might put up an ad on the sell and seek fb page, they are quite good. 
sorry your feeling rubbish kelly, i still feel icky about mid morning :( im so tired at the moment aswell, i really struggled getting up this morn, one of the dogs is driving me insane at the moment and trting to get back into routine with Thomas being back at school is tough!xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for our three in the tww and so close together. Manny your body likely just had a nice good healthy surge, I usually get postives for 2 days in a row.

Yup scan on monday... ahhh and eeek. 

Manny I had a similar thing happen, my SIL who was with me when I delivered Hannah was 28 weeks pregnant at the time, I told her all along to let us know when he was coming and when he came... we found out our nephew had been born like 3 or 4 days afterwards and only cause my FIL mentioned it and I was like say what? I was very upset and mad. They never even did call us at all. We haven't told them we're pregnant yet but neither have we told our other siblings.... monday.


----------



## klemoncake

Hia- we r just in uk, so shd be able to chk om my phone from time to time.
Manny- the month I got preg I had smilies for 3 days so I think that's a good thing! You prob just caugjt it going up and then coming dwn again. 

Cath- sounds like you've covered enough hun, try not to worry too much about days- think we've done evry possible combination of days so I don't think it matters too much as long as you've done it a few timea around ov.

Kelly- if I don't check in on time good luck for the scan. 

And kat- papaya!! Yay!!! 

Afm- am NOT going to symptom spot this week, just try and relax! I've even bought the amarula to have on mon our anniversary, as that what we drank on honey moon in zanzibar! I'm gonna make it about me dh and pups, and not. Ttc!!! Hope your all enjoying the waether xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly - can't believe your SIL did the same thing. What is up with these people?!? Hope the scan today is fabulous.

Ahh Lemon, if you're an Amarula fan, you really should come visit us down south. It comes out of the taps here :) Happy anniversary and I hope you're having an amazing break!

FMS - not much except that DH and I both have food poisoning! Have been terribly sick since last night and I'm quite sure it will have a negative impact on our TTC efforts for this month. FF plotted my ovulation on Wednesday last week but I'm pretty sure it was Thursday or Friday so I'm somewhere between 3 and 5 dpo today. Temps are all over the show because of being ill thought. 

Cath - anything out of sorts with you?

Kat - hope you continue to do well?

Happy monday everyone! Lets hope its a great week! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Nothing hun - im having quite a bit of CM and normally after O i dry up and iv had a few pinching sensations on my right side?!? im also extremelly tired today and a right bitch but thats just monday blues i think as im only 3dpo lol xxx

Ohhhh never!! do you know where you contracted it from hun?? Oh you poor thing! xxx


----------



## KatM83

sorry your both ill manny :( 
hope everyone else is doing ok, i hope we get some good news in a few weeks!!
afm, im ok, tired cause just not sleeping but otherwise fine! Thomas felt the baby kick last night which was great :) xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait to feel baby kick! Such a great feeling.

Manny I hope you both feel better!

Cath and Klemon glad to hear things are going.

Still hours till my scan. Nerves are building.


----------



## cathgibbs

Let us know hun xxx


----------



## Kelly9

The scan went well! I'm so relieved risk for downs is ridiculously low :) Hematomas are gone and baby is healthy, no signs of other anomalies at this point :) Looks like we get to tell people now.

https://i757.photobucket.com/albums/xx211/kelly8910/export--86324645-1.jpg


----------



## mannymoo

Oh wow! What an amazing picture! Congrats Kelly. I'm so thrilled for you. Let us know of people catch ontO the bun in the oven thing. Awesome news! X


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah they did, thought it was pretty funny to! 

So according to skull theory that I read it's girls to me, shorter non sloping forehead and a pointier chin. Is that the basis of it Kat? Thats what I was able to research.


----------



## mannymoo

The skull definitely looks similar to Kat's pic so I'm going with a girl too! Ooo - 2 little pink princesses on the thread! Woohooo!!!

FMS - Feeling a bit cramp but think thats still the after-effects of the illness we've had. I've have very sharp pains around my right ovary. I remember from last time having a burning sensation but this is just aching pain. Not good at all. I think I might have an ovarian cyst. I've decided that seeing as DH is away over next ovulations, that I'm going to go see my Dr and see what next steps are. It would have been 5 cycles since MC then and I starting to get very impatient!

Cath and Lemon - when are we all going to test? I think we should all do it on the same day!


----------



## KatM83

Aw look at little bean :) thats fab news all looks great bet you feel relieved.. i couldnt work out the skull theory properly, i just go from girls look totally flat and boys more rounded :D im leaning towards boy with yours but probs totally wrong haha, are you going to find out?

ooo yea test on the same day :)
xx


----------



## KatM83

Manny, i had a cyst from the ovary i ov'd from it shrunk on its own but was quite painfull till i was about 9/10 weeks xx


----------



## cathgibbs

What a fab pic!!! You must be so relieved hun!!!!

Awwww hun I can't I'm a poas addict lol I start mega early Haha 

Nothing to spot really part from an increase in cm quite a lot today,many def get it checked it out hun its peace of kind for you isnt it xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I'm a POAS addict too Cath. But have you started testing already?!? I'm going to try push through until Sunday where I will be somewhere between 9 and 11 DPO.

BTW - is anyone else using FF? It works great on my iPhone but I can no longer see my normal graph on my laptop. It gave me 4 days premium membership for free last week and has never gone back to normal. Its driving me mental!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

:blush: i have started now lol i know i wont see a BFP but i just get bored and need to poas :blush:

comparing this cycle to the cycle before AF and they are somewhat the same, increased CM, headache, achy right leg?!

ahhh i dont use FF cause i dont chart hun im a rusher in the am so i would be no good lol xxx


----------



## mannymoo

You do make me laugh Cath. I though I was bad testing at 9dpo each month but you definitely take the cake in terms of early testing :D

I also have achy right leg. It seems to be shooting pains from my ovary. Hmmm I hope that is a good sign!


----------



## cathgibbs

haha im beyond control!! i didnt even bother looking at it as i knew it would be a bfn i just needed to pee on a stick lol!! 

FX for us both hun - any other symptoms?! i had such a weird dream last night - i doubt its pregnancy related as im onl 4dpo but its stuck in my head and i cant stop laughing about it iv never remembered a dream this long unless its bad dreams i remember them all bloody day :-( xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Dreams definitely seem to be a positive sign! Although saying that, I had every weird dream there was last month and no BFP to show for it. But lots of preggy ladies report the dreams first so that is exciting!

Nothing more on my side. My cramps and nausea are still there but definitely related to the food poising. Just want it to all pass now. Also got quite a lot of CM but not too different to last month. We wait in hope...


----------



## cathgibbs

Where do you think you contracted the food poisoning from hun? if you keep on feeling dodgy from it go to the drs to make sure it hasnt affected your digestive system, buggers!!! 

Lol i just tried to check my cervix - i didnt know what the hell i was feeling for or what it is suppose to feel like - i dont think ill be doing that again lol xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Don't know where the FP came from. It might just have been a bug but weird that DH and I got it at the exact same time. We had meals at friends on Saturday night, Sunday lunch time and Sunday night (hmmm - maybe it was just from eating too much!). And seems nobody else from any of those outings got sick so we have no idea. But I'm SOOOOO much better today. I think I'll skip gym tonight and take it easy but should be back to normal tomorrow night.

LOL - I am too scared to even try work out my cervical positioning.


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh take it easy for a few more days hun, your most prob still a bit weak and that egg needs perfect conditions to bury that egg!! 

oh Dont hun, i think iv scared myself by doing it - it just felt wrong lol xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Skull theory is about the forehead not the back of the head, with a boy it's "flatter and slopes back more ie a longer forehead" with a girl there is a shorter forehead and it's more rounded. I also read that a girls chin is pointier then a boys. Gosh I just need to fast forward 4 weeks into the future then I'll know! 28 more days 

I see the ov triplets are having fun symptom spotting! Can't wait for test day!


----------



## KatM83

i know its the forehead,i thought it was the girls had flatter forehead and boys are more rounded? cause mines really flat, whats your gut feeling cause mine was right :) how exciting bet you cant wait to find out!

haa cath and manny what you like! glad your feeling better now did you and dh have the same thing? could it be just a sicky bug?xx


----------



## Kelly9

^ yeah nope it's the opposite of that from everything I've googled I even saw a diagram. My gut instinct is girl, I was right with my other two so we'll see.


----------



## Kelly9

Here's a link: https://genderdreaming.com/forum/ul...-shape-theory-early-gender-determination.html


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - how is everyone today?

I'm trying SO hard to avoid symptom spotting because I really don't want to end up disappointed like last month. But I've been feeling soooo crappy! I just can't seem to shake this constant nausea. It could well be from the bug on Sunday which is why I don't want to read too much into it. And I've been up to go to the loo for the past two nights which I never do. How do I stop myself from thinking about these things? I really don't want to test until Sunday (where I will be between 9 and 11 DPO). Need to keep busy and not think about it.

Cath and Lemon - how are you both feeling? Cath - how is the testing going?


----------



## cathgibbs

Manny i think you got a bfp coming your way hun!!! how many DPO are you now??

here are mine:

1DPO Increase in CM
2DPO Increase in CM, Pinching sensation right groin, hungry (could be cause I had a drink night before) spot under lip
3DPO Increase in CM, Tired, Bitchy, backache right side, Pressure in abdomen - like AF cramps - spots on cheeks
4DPO increase in CM (feel like iv wet myself), Tired, Happy, right leg hurting by groin, slight Headache, mild pressure - feel like I need to pee, Backache, Vivid dream?! AF Cramps, pain under left arm - on the side of my boob, gas
5DPO tired, bitchy, hungry, pain under left arm, weird taste (might be nictotine patch) increased CM, Nausea, lot of saliva
6DPO itchy boob, increased CM, Tired, V Hungry, pain top of legs


----------



## mannymoo

Ooo - sounds very promising Cath! With both past pregnancies I've had spots on my cheeks which I never normally get so that sounds great. 

I'm somewhere between 6 and 8 dpo (going with 7dpo!)

I've also had vivid dreams but have been sleeping really badly so think that may be why. We have a pond outside our bedroom which gets inhabited by frogs at this time of year and they croak all night!! Also had owls last night making a huge racket outside. You'd think I live in the middle of nowhere but actually in a big city!!

Have had loads of CM too but had that last month too. Did you test today? Any hint of a line?


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh where do you live hun? I would love a pond but Dora would kill anything that went near it :-/ do i love frogs lol! 

iv also noticed my nipples appear to have white bumps on them, not the surronding - the actual nipple, my boobs feel fine though, nipples a bit sore but they were last month. yeh i tsted hun nothing at all, im only 6dpo so didnt expect anything!

Arent you tempted to test early ? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I'm not sure you would love these ones. They are so loud and while most of them stop about 10pm, there is one (which I would love Dora to hunt down) that goes ALL night! I live in Johannesburg, RSA.

6dpo is quite early but certainly possible. In past months I haven't minded seeing BFNs because its kind of prepared me for AFs arrival but I want it so badly this month that I know a BFN will make me so sad :( Also, my mum is up for the weekend so it keeps me busy. Our friend that had cancer passed away and its her funeral tomorrow which is why my mum is here. How is your Grandad doing? Hopefully he is still doing alright. It really is a horrible disease.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhh I didnt know you lived in RSA hun!! you always seem to be on here at British time so i assumed your were british!! I bet the frogs you get over there are huge aswell!!! we just get the bog standard normal frogs lol! eewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww i dont think i would like that one now lol

Iv just been doing some research cause i thought nausea at 6dpo was far too early and iv spotted a few people saying they got their bfps at 6dpo - i think that would be too early for me it would be a long 37 weeks ahead then lol! I totally get what you mean about rather seeing a BFN than a AF! so do you think you will wait for AF hun? I have everything x for you that this is YOUR month and you get your BFP hun i really do!!

Awww im so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs: it really is a horrible disease, i cant understand how they havent found a way to cure it for everyone, i hate it!! Hes doing good thank you hun  hes refused all treatment as he will go down hill pretty quick and he refuses to talk about it yet as its not affecting him, hes lost a bit of weight but thats it! hes so funny, i love him so much, hes still cracking jokes, hes an inspiriation  xxx


----------



## KatM83

god knows what i read then :D 

I used to have a pet frog called fergus haha he was awesome, my mum found him drying up on the sand dunes so bought him home to our pond :D 

manny when you holding out till?
klemon? hope all ok with you?
cath, when do you normally see a line?

hope everyone is doing ok otherwise :) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

:rofl: fergus Haha that's tickled me Haha how you feeling hun? First preg I didn't even realise until af was late,the last preg I had a pos at hpt at 8dpo xxx


----------



## klemoncake

hello all!!!

not had a chance to catch up properly- reception here is terrible so not even sure this will post!! but saw the pic kelly-wow wow wow!!! amazing news!!! xx
coming back tomo, then off to a wedding, so keeping busy and not planning to test until mon or tues... when you other girls gonna test?? i know i get sad when i see a stark white test so gonna try not to do too many!

lots of love and will catch up properly after the wedding on sunday xx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon Im going to try wait until Monday too. Also got a busy weekend so hopefully will take my mind off testing. I'm feeling all back to normal today so once again, not very hopeful. Also still convinced that FF has my Ov day wrong and that I'm only 7dpo today so will only be 10dpo on Monday. Just want the weekend to hurry up already...


----------



## cathgibbs

I'm feeling quite normal too hun,felt sick when i got up but boobs aren't hurting :-( you pair are lucky to have such busy weekends xxx


----------



## KatM83

im doing ok hun... please dont fret about feeling normal, ive said before i had no symptoms at all with this pregnancy till i was 6weeks!
fingers crossed, its friday now so monday not far! xx


----------



## klemoncake

:shrug: thought I wd chip in- feel completely normal too- nothing at all to report.....

Kat- when u say no symptoms, nothing at all??? And the same woith your other pregnancies? Cos I had sore nips with first from day 8 ish so that's what I always look for but maybe it would be diff symptoms as that one was prob going wrong from the beginning. 

Am starting to go a bit mad again which doesn't bode well for a wedding full of kids and preggars women so expext a bit of a rant on monday! 

Shall I test tonight or will that just make tomo worse??


----------



## mannymoo

My last pregnancy I had NO symptoms at all until about 6 weeks too and then had really bad symptoms for about 3 - 4 weeks before the MC. I keep telling myself its possible to not have symptoms...but would be nice to feel something.

What DPO are you Lemon? I think it is still early so would try not test, especially at night. If anything, test tomorrow morning with FMU.

Girls - I'm really holding out for some BFPs this month. Surely its time now!

Can't be bothered working this afternoon so off to have a mani. Need some ME-time. Hope you're all having good afternoons. xx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon wait till after the wedding! You don't want to not enjoy your self. 

I had symptoms from the beginning but I also did IVF so a little different.


----------



## mannymoo

Well I had a massive temp drop this morning so feeling even less hopeful now. Looks like I might be having another short LP... So bleak...


----------



## KatM83

Oh no :( i was sure this would be your month
nope nothing at all not even sore boobs! then around 6weeks got sore boobs,nausea and fatigue which lasted till bout 13 weeks! still have the sore boobs! the pregnancy before my nips were sore for the few days before af was due which was different for me as i used to get sore heavy boobs straight after ov.
klemon i agree, wait till after the wedding to test xx


----------



## Kelly9

Manny there are vitamins you can take for that b6 or b12 is one though I don't remember which also vitex is a blend of vitims that helps with short lp. Or just taking progesterone from ov day on will help maybe talk to your doctor?


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks Kelly. Going to try some vits next cycle. Saying that. AF hasnt shown just yet and temps were back up this morning so maybe yesterday was just an off-day. All our visitors that we had this weekend have now left and for the first time I'm VERY tempted to test but going to push through until tomorrow. Had a very vivid dream this morning about a bfp so not giving up just yet. Hope you are all well and having a good weekend?? X


----------



## Kelly9

How many dpo are you?


----------



## mannymoo

Soooo... I just cracked and tested! Was trying so hard to wait until tomorrow. Buy AMAZINGLY enough, it's bfp!!! Drop yesterday must have been implantation. Still not sure what dpo I am - either 9 or 11. But although it's faint, it's not a squinter. Dh saw it atraigh away and it came up within a minute. So although it's early days still, it seems I'm back in the baby game!! 

Cath and lemon, I'm rooting for your BFPs I'm the next few days too!

Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Btw - just had a plate of sushi and a glass of wine - feeling a bit guilty!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Manny yay!! congratulations hunny! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## klemoncake

Manny- CONGRATS!! Amazing news, u must bne delighted! 
Cath- any news? 

I tested this am, bfn. Am d10/11. Don't expect to be, boobs aree gearing up for af. Trying to play the long game now and planning to start iui as soon as laparoscopy done. I won't meet nhs funding for another 15 months or so so just gonna fund myself and pray it doesn't come to ivf which will be a lot more money!


----------



## cathgibbs

hey klemon, 

when is your lap due hun? i hope you get a BFP!!

i have no symptoms now, nausea is coming and going but i think i got my BFP early - not counting on it though as its soooo faint! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Manny!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!! Pic? Woohoo!!!! 

Klemon I think thats great that you can save a bit to do your own IUI without having to wait so long I hope you get a bfp before though.

Cath where are you on the testing front?


----------



## Kelly9

Bah! Cath you to? People post pics! There's not as much fun in me peeing on sticks anymore.


----------



## cathgibbs

xxxx lol i will be poas until im due to pop im that weird lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

if you click on the pics then click on them again they bring a largr pic up xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I can see a little something on the second one! Yay!!!! You should do a first response, yeah I'm totally a pee on a stick pusher. 

Ok manny where are your pics?


----------



## cathgibbs

hhh i dont like FRER hun so i stick to Ics - asda and then a digi lol!

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Then do an asda? I like ic's to but I usually get more noticeable lines on the frers especially early on.


----------



## cathgibbs

I will in the morning hun  im going on holidays next Monday - all my plans of getting drunk are gone out the window  xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Well for a very good reason :) I'll live till tomorrow morning lol.


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks all for your good wishes. Its all a bit surreal still and as we have all learnt. I'm not getting too attached just yet as who knows where this will go. But I am excited to be back here. 

This is my test from last night. Did another one this morning and the line is the same strength as last night which is a little concerning. Shouldn't it be a bit darker? The control line of today's test was a bit lighter than yesterdays so hoping that it just had less dye or there was less pee.

Like last time, I really don't have too many symptoms to reports. The two biggest are: the really weird taste in my mouth - never had this with other pregnancies - and also I've just been plain STUPID the last few days. Keep going to another room to get something and completely forgetting why I'm there etc... Going to go have blood tests later today or tomorrow morning.

Cath - I also think I see something on the bottom one. What happened today?
Ohhh - how exciting!!!

Lemon - I really really wanted you to get a BFP this month too. I haven't lost hope yet and still think these is a chance. Have you got your lap booked in yet? Very happy for you that you can go private and I would definitely suggest going that route. They will give you proper care and attention and hopefully get you good and pregnant in no time at all. Is IUI when they dose you up on fertility drugs and then inject the swimmers into you? Also, don't you have more chance of multiples with IUI? That would be exciting!!!

Kat and Kelly - you have both been my inspiration to get here so thanks for keeping me going!

Lets hope its a good week for everyone!!! xx
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mannymoo

Kat and Kelly - how do I get the fruit thing going on? Been to The Bump website but can't work it out?!?


----------



## mannymoo

Found it :D


----------



## KatM83

ARGHHHHHHH yey congrats :) :) im soooooo happy for you both, not looked at the pics yet going for a nosy now!!
Klemon theres still chance, i was hoping it wold be your month too xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mine was an evap hun! ignore mun! its just Manny :-D xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Aww Cath - it could be too early still. Those tests have given you some odd results. Maybe get a FRER and use it in a couple of days. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

FRER has never ever given me good results hun :-( i dont like them :-( im quite skint aswell as im away on holidays on Monday and its been 5 weeks since i got paid sniff sniff lol BUT i have just realised my urine smells of popcorn and apparently that could be an early sign? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

My urine has smelt particularly strange this last weekend. Not sure about popcorn but definitely smelt different.


----------



## cathgibbs

So weird?! its really dark too, god i hate the TWW!! i think next cycle im not using OPKs or anything and just go with the flow! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Manny beautiful test! I wouldn't worry if it's not getting darker mine usually took two days to get darker or with second morning urine for some odd reason. 

Cath I hope you were just to early testing. 

Klemon I'm still holding out hope for you to.


----------



## KatM83

oh i read the thread wrong then but still..fingers crossed then!!
Manny hope your ok, its such a mixture of emotions isnt it, this will be your 3rd time lucky a just know it xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat - Its a roller coaster of emotions. I'm just trying my best to not be emotional at all about it (for now anyway). I just heard the girl in the office next to me telling someone on the phone that she was 8 1/2 weeks pregnant and I nearly burst into tears until I remembered that I was too! This mornings test was a bit darker than yesterday so I'm feeling a bit better but AF only due today or tomorrow so hoping she stays away. I had blood taken last night so should get results today but I started progesterone pills yesterday anyway. They can't hurt....

Cath and Lemon - any news with you two?


----------



## KatM83

i wouldnt worry about the colour of the tests hun xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh i agree Manny try not to worry too much hun - they really do mean nothing i think i read on peeonastick.com that the colour and how dark they go etc means nothing as some people associate dark lines with multiples. 

BFN for me, i have quite frankly had enough xxx


----------



## KatM83

whens af due cath?xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Friday hun - 21st? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Still a while to go then Cath. Are you still having symptoms? My last BFP was only 15 DPO so don't lose hope just yet hun.


----------



## cathgibbs

nope no symptoms at all hun - im not holding out much hope now, never mind! onwards and upwards!!

Aww theres been a arson attack near to where i live and a 6 month old baby, her 17 year old mother and the gran have all died, the baby was a one of a twin and had just come out of hospital, her sister died couple of days after birth :-( its so sad xxx


----------



## klemoncake

backache and bfn for me again:cry:

countdown to lap begins..


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww hun :hugs: hopefully now after this lap you will get your BFP! i got everything x for you! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

When is the lap booked for Lemon? Hoping its soon... Would be nice to get it done this cycle.

Cath - thats terrible news about the fire. Was just reading about it on sky news. There are some really sick people in the world...


----------



## cathgibbs

Its terrible Manny and to think that the little babies dad has been arrested - WTF is wrong with people in this world?? Really makes my blood boil!! its from the same area that a young girl was 9 months pregnant and her boyfriends cousin stabbed her in the stomach and lit the bed that she was on on fire, its a really rough area but no1 deserves to die like that, especially when there are helpless babies involves, its so heartbreaking to read. xxx


----------



## Kelly9

That is so sad :(


----------



## KatM83

oh thats horrible :( i hate hearing things like that :( 

i agree still early cath ive said before i never get pos b4 af is due.
klemon when is your af due? like manny said it would be good to get your lap done this cycle :hugs: xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi gals. Don't know what's going on with me... I had some spotting last night which completely freaked me out. Not sure what to think... Should get second batch of beta today. Also just not feeling pregnant. My boobs were sore for a day and are now fine. I hope this isn't a chemical. I will keep you all posted. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhh fx its just normal spotting hun, dont forget hun you are 4 weeks preg symptoms dont happen straight away for most people mine didnt on my first loss, they happened coming up to 5 weeks ok :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Got my beta back from yesterday evening and it was 164 so more than tripled in 48 hours. Although the blood test was before the spotting so not sure what happened after that. However the spotting only lasted a couple of hours and hasn't been back since last night. Does anyone know if you can have implantation spotting a few days after a bfp? Kelly - didn't you have something similar??

There isn't much I can do about it so just going to sit tight and wait for my appointment in two weeks. Got another digital which I will do tomorrow or Saturday to see if it has gone up to 2 - 3 weeks. xxx


----------



## klemoncake

ahhh manny, betas sound good hun! loads of people have spotting and its nothing, its just difficult for us i expect to believe that but really hope it stays away now. 

AF started yesterday. AGAIN. Lap booked 7th nov, then I'm gonna try and get iui asap after. my mum keeps telling me i could be preg by christmas so holding onto that. christmas day is gonna be crappy anyway, but would be nice to be pregnant again by then. 

cath- have u tested again?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww hun im sorry af is here :-( at least you have a date for you lap hun, will they be doing the dye test aswell?

tested this morning, i think i see something but my camera cant pick it up so it might be line eye, AF is due tomorrow xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - I do think mothers have a bit of a sixth sense with these things so maybe your mum will be right. And you've got one more cycle TTC before the lap and my theory has always been (and is still) that your going to get your BFP "a la natural" before any intervention! I'm a bit concerned that your lap will be scheduled approximately during your 2WW?!? Or have I got my dates mixed up?

Cath - eeekkkk... again :) Hope this is it for you and that AF doesn't show up tomorrow!!! 

Kat and Kelly - hope you're both keeping well. xx


----------



## KatM83

sorry af turned up klemon, maybe it will be the right time after your lap and then that would be a great xmas present for you :) 
manny i know its common to spot, im sure you will be ok, i think when you have had mc you always panic! i still check the loo paper even now. will you get and early scan?
Oo cathy fx ;)
afm im ok, nothing exciting to report really! i have another scan at 28weeks so quite excited about seeing baby girl again xx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohh yay for another scan Kat!! i bet you cant wait, have you decided on a name yet?

This is the hpt i just ook, can you see anything, when it was loading i def seen a line but then it dissapeared, these tests hate me lol xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

I dont know why they have uploaded so bloody small! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath the pics won't enlarge on my phone so I can't really see anything but hoping that it's nice and clear tomorrow morning. Xx


----------



## Kelly9

I don't see anything but I have a laptop.

Manny I had some spotting at 12dpo I got my bfp at 7/8dpo so yeah it freaked me out but it didn't come back and only lasted for a couple of wipes. What were your betas?


----------



## mannymoo

Latest beta was 164 so it has more than trippled in 48 hours. Also been hit with sore boobs and a bit of nausea today so feeling a bit better about it all. Did another test tonight and the test line was darker than control line ao fingers crossed it's going well. Spotting was only a few wipes for me too and hasn't come back today.

Xx


----------



## Kelly9

yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatM83

yay manny :) im sure you will be fine!
cath, im sure i see a line? let us know if you test again!
so we have 2 names, the only 2 everyone seems to agree on but im not totally 100%, i want to have a few and see what she looks like..they are 1st and 2nd names not double barrel, we have Emily Jane or Annie Rose? what do you guys think?xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Kat Emily is lovely!!! i like that! 

Manny im so glad the spotting has stopped lovely! 

Didnt test this morning, AF is due today but i had a pos OPK on CD14 and 15 and in the evening of CD15 it started to go neg so i most prob OV on early hours of CD16 so i think she will be due tomorrow, she best hurry up as im on holidays monday and i do not want her tagging along lol xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat I love the names. Emily is one of my favorites! 

Cath I can't believe you held of testing today. Where are you going on holidays? I'm jealous... At least Monday is a bank holiday here :D


----------



## cathgibbs

It really is a lovely name, on a diff thread im part of one of the girls is naming her baby Emily, its such a pretty name.

Im off to Bulgaria hun, i cant wait!! 24 hour bar and happy hour from 3pm - 1am so if AF was to show i dont think i would be that dissapointed this cycle lol!

Where do you live? xxx


----------



## KatM83

Emily i had from the beginning so i think that will be the one to be honest, i like just emma but we know too many people called emma :D
Cath thats unlike you haha xx


----------



## KatM83

stupid ticker, been a papaya for 3 weeks!!xx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath I'm in south africa where we have a bank holiday for just about everything. Monday is heritage day (a.k.a. braai day or BBQ day). Seriously!! Have a fab time in Bulgaria. hope the weather is amazing for you!

Kat I was thinking you had been a papaya for a while! LOL...

Forgot to tell you all that I did another digi this morning and it was now showing 2 - 3 weeks. Yippee. Officially its 2 weeks and 1 day since ovulation so I'm very pleased its changed. Will do another one next week to make sure it is 3+ weeks. Spotting is still hanging around but it is almost nothing so I'm not going to stress about it. I think its just left overs from the other day.

Happy weekend all. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol Really!??! I sould move to SA!! I love Bank Holidays!!! Im glad its moved up for you hun, it puts your mind at ease doesnt it? mine has never gone to 3+ but i love seeing other peoples reach that stage!! eekkk!! 

Oh im so excited!! i have offically 57 minutes left in work then my holiday begins!! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I like the emily one :) 

I need middle name ideas, we don't want anything super popular, biblical or traditional or ending in Y or ie sounding names cause of our last name. I liked Noelle and Savannah but my husband wasn't a fan. We like slightly different names but not weird any suggestions that fit all those?


----------



## mannymoo

Here is the list of names I made first time I was pregnant... Quite a few...

Girls: summer, Riley, Megan, Ella, liberty, erin, Dakota, Chloe, ally, Emily, Amelie, Leah, Mia, Hannah, savannah, jasmine, mckenzie

Boys: zach, Travis, Tyler, finnley, Rhys, Preston, Paxton, keagen, Jackson, Seth, Sebastian, Joshua, Noah, Charlie, Campbell,Harrison, Bailey.


----------



## mannymoo

Oh and Elliot for boy or girl. And Benjamin.


----------



## Kelly9

Those are some good lists. Oh I also like Maddox for a boy to.


----------



## KatM83

good names manny :) 
Kelly i like savannah, was going to say may but then saw the y thing though could have it mae or mai :D


----------



## klemoncake

cath- have a lovely time. my parents are just back from bulgaria and said it is really cheap- like 8 pounds for a nice 3 course dinner!!! and really beautiful!! 

i have my names all sorted for my imaginary children, and the nursery- just need the baby!!

my dh is a ben - so i like that one manny. 

bd starts again tomo....


----------



## Kelly9

I have a list for both genders hopefully we can pick at least a first name out of them. My dh is supper picky about names though.


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - you do make me laugh! The imaginary children will happen soon! We are all rooting for your BFP this cycle. xx

FMS - had a bit of a shocker day yesterday because my temp took a huge drop (still above cover line) and my boobs weren't nearly as sore so I thought it was all over. But temp right up again today and I rolled over in the night and my one boob was so sore, it woke me up. So I'm feeling a bit better today. Have decided that today was the last day I'm going to temp. Its too stressful otherwise.


----------



## KatM83

oh manny, i would defo stop all the temping and things and try to go with the flow, i know its difficult! have you got an early scan? have i already asked that :D
klemon good luck with the bd'ing again i really hope this is your cycle! hows the pup?
hope everyone feeling ok, ive only got next month left at work am sooooo excited :) xx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat I was wondering about your job the other day. Are they being nicer to you now? Wow - can't believe you finish next week. Have you got anything planned for when you finish up? Or is it just a bit of extra time to put your feet up? So exciting! I wish I could finish work now...

Yes - I have an early scan next Thursday. I will be just over 6 weeks so not sure if its too soon but I'm planning on going every second week until at least the 12 week mark. Hoping I will get to see a little heartbeat. Unfortunately DH is going to the UK on Thursday for 10 days so I will be going alone :(


----------



## KatM83

They havent been too bad but saying that im in 6days this week :( Im mostly just looking forward to not having to rush around everywhere and spend some proper time as a family, cause we both work so much we rarely have time together, Thomas is getting a new carpet tomo for his room, thought it would be nice for him as we have done the baby room so its his treat, it will be nice to be off over the xmas hols with him aswell.
Hopefully you will be able to see lo heart beating away, i remember with my early one it didnt really make me feel any better but if you can get them every few weeks that should be reassuring, how are you feeling? are you going to get a doppler? that helped me xx


----------



## Kelly9

Stop temping! I did it was way less stressful! At just over 6 weeks you should/may be able to see HB and if you get another I'd go at 9 weeks since thats the hurdle where your chances for mc'ing drop as it's when placenta takes over then do a 12 week, that way you're being scanned every 3 weeks. I had lots of scans this time, 5 weeks, 7, 9, 10 and 12 but I had the hematomas to. 

I have my high risk OB apt intake tomorrow not sure if they'll scan me, kind of hoping they might otherwise got to wait longer.


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck for today Kelly. Let us know how you get on.
Kate - was meant to say that I can't believe you finish work next MONTH not next week... although that would have been nice too!!


----------



## KatM83

haha that would have been even better :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

Kat even next month is early to be finishing work, is there a reason? Usually the earliest people here start mat leave is 36 weeks unless their jobs require it for one reason or the other. 

Apt went well, no scan so have to wait 13 more days for gender, getting so excited and eager to know. I will get 2-3 extra scans after 18 weeks when we move up north to keep me sane which was very nice of the doc and helps a lot.


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly - so pleased all went well although would have been nice if they had given you a little sneak preview of Tulip! 13 days isn't too long to wait.

Lemon - how is the BDing going? hoping its not too much of a hassle and that this is the last time you have to plan BDing in a while!!

Cath - hope the holidays are amazing!

Kat - you're STILL a papaya?!?!

FMS did my last digi this morning as its been 3 weeks exactly since ovulation and I got 3+ on the test so I'm very happy today :D And it came up so quickly so I'm hoping that is a good thing too... 8 Sleeps until first scan!


----------



## KatM83

your an appleseed now :) ha yea i wonder if itl change tomo? 8sleeps :) :)
Im taking it as soon as your allowed which is 11 weeks before due date but taking hol first so ill be nearly 32 weeks when it actually starts, main reason is the job, im finding it hard work even now with a small bump, im a fitness instructor, working in a hotel gym, its early starts and late finishes and alot of cleaning is involved, especially at night, gotta do towel bins poolside etc,the conditions arent great,ive nearly slipped a few times and my back isnt so good so thats the reason!! 13 days isnt long at all, how exciting


----------



## mannymoo

In that case I think its a great idea to finish up early. You deserve a bit of a break!
I'm gonna check out your fruit tomorrow and see what you are.


----------



## klemoncake

ooh wow Kat, defo finish early if thats your job. what you gonna do with your time? when is your due date again? 

Manny- stop temping!! It all sounds great, you are gonna be nervous but you have to believe that this month its all goning to turn out ok. 

Kelly- agree its not too long to wait. very exciting. 

Pups is good thanks, currently running around like a mad thing! She got raped the other day so she's going in for the op!! I am day 9 today so gearing up again- got my soft cups ready!! he he x


----------



## mannymoo

Awww - poor puppy. Definitely best to send her for the op then. She must be nearly fully grown by now.

Did you use the soft cups last month? Or is this the first time?

I stopped temping a few days ago and I'm SOOO glad I did. I'm sure I'm sleeping better because of it. I would always worry that I was sleeping with my mouth open and that it would affect my temps.


----------



## KatM83

aw bless her,how old is she now? did she come into season?
to be honest im just looking forward to not having to rush round like a lunitic to get here there and everywhere on time, and to spend time doing family stuff really, still got a bit to do in baby room, then theres toms birthday,xmas and then due the 11th jan!xx


----------



## Kelly9

Kat I understand that! And you can give me some tips when it comes time to loose the baby weight lol! 

Manny hurray for 3+ I'm still keeping every crossed so tightly for you as you to cath ad Klemon!

I'll warn you though the smell of the sperms that comes with removing the soft cups is nasty so hold your breath lol.


----------



## KatM83

haha niiiiice luck forward to hearing how that is for you klemon :D

ha, god im dreading trying to lose it myself :D xx


----------



## klemoncake

ha ha ha ha ha!!! yep i hear ya kelly- i made dh smell it too and he nearly puked!!!

puppy is 5 months, coming up to 6, don't think she's in season yet, he was just a randy old man dog!!

kat- its gonna go so quick! yo may even get a christmas baby then!!


----------



## KatM83

i was a day late with thomas so i hope this lil lady will be on time! am all panicky today cause not felt as much movement, hopefully she will let me know shes ok when i fin work and get into bed!

i dont think Toby knows what to do with his boy stuff,we havnt had him done yet but it doesnt seem to bother him :D xx
ps manny its ment to turn to cauliflower tomo!!!x


----------



## Kelly9

I'm so tired ugh


----------



## KatM83

oh we have an eggplant :D


----------



## KatM83

hope everyones had a good weekend :) cath dont know when your back, hope youve had a good jolly :) xx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat - yay for the eggplant! That is great! Jeepers - it isn't long now for you!

How is everyone? Good I hope? Lemon - has OV happened yet?

FMS not much. I keep freaking out thinking that my boob pain has gone. I'm really worried because it is pretty much my only symptom (and tiredness). I so badly want nausea or cravings or anything to show that I'm preggers. So worried that this could be another blighted ovum... Got my first scan on Friday so just have to chill out till then because there is nothing I can do.

xx


----------



## Kelly9

Manny try to relax, my ms didn't start till 6 weeks so you still have plenty of time to feel sick.

I'm suffering through the migraine headache phase, usually lasts about 2 weeks for me and I'm half a week in :( Been taking tylenol regularly but it's not really helping so trying to get through each day one at a time.

9 days till gender scan!


----------



## KatM83

Manny dont worry about symptoms :hugs: like kelly said i didnt get any till 6weeks ish and my boobs took a while to get sore xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

And now I'm wishing the symptoms would go away lol!


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks ladies for the feedback. It makes me feel a bit more positive. I think I'm just worried because it was quite bad at one stage and now its hardly there at all. Also, I keep getting very short sharp shooting pains in my uterus area. They last for less then a second and I'v had them about 5 or 6 times in the last few days. Hoping its just stretching pains and nothing more serious. I keep thinking that if it was more serious. the pain would be more persistent and not just for a second. Arrggghh - Friday cannot come soon enough!

Kelly hope the migraines are easing up. Not long now until your scan :D

Lemon and Cath - how are you both?

Kat - we're into your last month of work! How exciting!


----------



## KatM83

I knowwwww yey :) and my birthday tomo hehe :)
im sure it is just stretching i know its hard not to worry though xxx


----------



## mannymoo

YAY!!! Happy B-day for tomorrow! x


----------



## Kelly9

Manny I got those pains and still do! Sometimes when I sneeze it really hurts. Migraines still here but I expected it, just need the next week or two to pass fast.


----------



## mannymoo

Happy Birthday Kat!! :cake:
How old are you today? Hope its a goo done! x


----------



## KatM83

aw thank you :) 29 today!! and am ill :( kelly i hate migranes, ive had bad headaches during this pregnancy, i hope they pass soon for you! oh and the snezzing with ligament pain = OUCH!!! ive started getting bad stiches when walking the dogs xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Happy Birthday hun!!

how are you all??

Just came back from an amazing holiday, my bf proposed to me so i guess he should now be called DF lol - being out there, enjoying myself and not having internet made me realise that I am only 25 iv got a good few years to have a baby and i really want an engagement party so im going to hold off on the whole ttc until after the party which will be sometime in the next 2 months so i wont be on here as much any more but I will def be stalking ladies!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Awww Cath - congrats! I'm so pleased for you! Any idea when you're going to get married? So glad you had a good time and managed to relax a bit. Of course, now that you're not trying, you'll be pregnant in 2 weeks ;)

Kat - sorry you're ill on your birthday. Try take it easy today. x

xx


----------



## Kelly9

Cath huge congrats!!!!! That's so exciting. 

Kat feel better and happy 29th! 

My belly is hurting it seems to hurt most days freaks me out dont know if its gas or something else.


----------



## klemoncake

Kat - Happy birthday.

Cath- huge congrats hun! how exciting now you can start planning that and stop worrying about babies!! 

Manny- good luck for fri

Im ov'ing today i think! Like Cath I prob won't be on here as much anymore, but I will keep checking in on you from time to time! Bit depressing for me being the only one still waiting so Im wandering over into LTTTC. Thanks for all your support over the last almost year now! I will pop in to check up on the bubbas progresses and to see your scan/baby pics!!x


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon we don't want you to go!!! We want to know your progress! Sad face.


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon don't go :( We will miss you and will stalk you...
I know it must be hard right now but I still believe all 5 of us will be pregnant at the same time so please don't lose hope yet. However, if you feel that you will get better support in LTTTC then give it a try BUT promise that you'll pop in regularly and let us know how you're getting on... And who knows... Maybe this is YOUR cycle!! Xxx

Kelly I'm sure the pains are just stretching. Or gas. Hoping they go away soon. X


----------



## KatM83

WOW cath CONGRATULATIONS :) how exciting thats great news!!
klemon dont goooooo :( i understand you wanting to go to ltttc for people in the same boat but will miss you if you dissapear altogether same for you cath!!

Im in double figures now!! 99days to go! feel proper crap today :(
Kelly i got pains around 14/15 weeks does baby have a growth spurt?
Manny hello sweetpea :D xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - just got back from a lovely scan. Saw a little blobby bean and heard the heart beat (176bpm!!) so all is looking good for now. I know I'm far from being out of the woods but at least its the first milestone.

Been working like a crazy person for the last 2 days and have had very little sleep (not great when you're pregnant!) so I'm at home and getting ready for a lovely nap on the sofa. Nice way to start the weekend!

Hope your all well. Kat - double figures! Yeehhaaaa! Kelly - hope the pains have stopped?
Lemon and Cath - we miss you already... :(

xxx


----------



## KatM83

brilliant news manny :) if the hb theory has any truth in it maybe you will have a girly too :) im on anti-biotics :( feel well sorry for myself!xx


----------



## Kelly9

Manny great news! and great HB! 

The pain comes and goes I'm pretty sure it's gas. Still having the odd bit of ms to but not as bad as before. 

ONLY 4 MORE DAYS!!!!!! till gender scan! Must keep busy this thanksgiving holiday!


----------



## klemoncake

congrats manny, bet that felt amazing. you def deserve a lazy weekend now hun!

im not going going, just not checking in as much! stupid gynae dept won't book me a follow up appt until they got results from lap cos "it depends what it shows", which is shitty, cos i really wanted to do a round of iui pre xmas but looks like its not gonna happen. they are gonna have to see me whatever it shows so i don't get it! may make dh call and see if he gets somewhere. our new plan is to move house, at least it gives us something to do!

ahhh good lock kelly!! is it thanksgiving already?!?! i thought that was the same time as xmas...shows what i know about american holidays! well happy thanksgiving..is that the pumpkin pie one?!!

whats your antib's for kat? get well soon:flower: 
have good weekends all xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fab news manny xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon the american thanksgiving is end of nov but in Canada it's the second monday in October :) 

Glad you and cath are still checking in.


----------



## KatM83

chest/ear/throat infection! 
Kelly thats not long :)
urgh klemon i HATE moving house, ive moved too much haha. its rubbish that they wont see you before, like you said whats the point when thjey going to have to see you anyway!xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat sorry about being sick. Hope the meds are helping a bit. You just need to get through the next few weeks and then you can put your feet up!

Lemon sorry the gyne isn't being much help. But only one month until your lap and hopefully you will get all the answers you need then. My best friend here is having a lap next month too after TTC for 1 1/2 years. On the up side, there are still a couple of cycles between no and Christmas so I am really hoping and praying that you can still get a lovely BFP Christmas present this year. After your last Christmas, you deserve it!

Kelly happy thanks giving! Does that mean Monday is a holiday? Enjoy! Hope the migraines are letting up a bit now?

Cath - any news on when you're getting married? Are you still not TTC at the moment? Or ntnp?

I'm shattered and have spent most of the day sleeping. Nausea is creeping in and the thought of eating anything warm repulses me! All I want is ice cream, ice-lollies, coleslaw and jelly! And now I have to go to friends for dinner and the thought of moving makes me want to cry. Hoping it isn't a long night....

xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yes monday is a holiday and a turkey one at that!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies- how is everyone? Kelly did you have a good holiday yesterday? I see your an ago today! Kat are you better? Lemon and Cath - what DPO are you both? Its been very quiet on here lately...

I was SO sick over the weekend. Couldn't look at food let alone stomach anything. And then yesterday it was all gone again. I don't know whats going on but I'm sure it can't be normal for symptoms to disappear so instantaneously! Just keeping my fingers crossed that they come back again.
x


----------



## KatM83

hey ladies, im much better thank you but the meds have given me raging thrush :( not pleasent :( symptoms do come and go hun, try not to worry i know we all keep saying that it doesnt make it easier :D 
It is quiet on here, hope everyone doing ok, cath i want to be hearing wedding plans :) xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies, im on 3dpo but we havent dtd during the fertile days, dtd on Wednesday and last night so we should be ok this month, next month we can start ntnp as the engagement party is on Nov 24th, no wedding plans so far!! we know it will be in 2015 but what month i do not know lol! 

Manny like Kat said hun they will come and go but its good that you had a touch of MS so early 

How is everyone else? I hope your all good xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Gender is in..... look in my journal :)


----------



## mannymoo

Whooooohoooo!!!! Go pink! Bet you're over the moon. CongrAts! X


----------



## Kelly9

I am over the moon!


----------



## KatM83

oh yeyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! thats fab :) hehe well chuffed for you xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fab news hun! xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Awwww a pink thread!! Awesome!! Do we have names yet girlies?? 

I'm 7dpo, had dreams that I was spotting last night but wasn't when I woke up- wishful thinkjing of implantation! Am all confused this month and having a stress out- just don't know what to do for the best- whether to keep trying, go for iui or just go straight for ivf!


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - the night before I got this last BFP, I had major pregnancy dreams! Its a sign!! Its got to be!! I would have thought its best to try IUI before IVF surely. And if that doesn't work, go for IVF. Would you be able to an IUI cycle next month (if you don't get your BFP now) before your lap? Or would that still be step 1? Its all very confusing and I'm sure very stressful too :( but I know its going to end well :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon if there is no reason so suggest IUI won't work like in my case then go for that its a lot cheaper! 

No names yet but we'll be keeping them a secret.


----------



## KatM83

did you try this cycle klemon? i hope the dreams are a good sign :) im not sure what iui is :blush: xx


----------



## Kelly9

intra uterine insemination, its where the stick the sperms right up in the uterus after separating the good from the bad ones.


----------



## KatM83

thanks :D so theres that then ivf is where they make the embryo and implant it? I can see why that would be confusing!! What have the docs suggested?x


----------



## Kelly9

Yes IVF/ICSI is more invasive, they fertilize the sperm and eggs in a dish outside the body then grow them to day 3 or 5 then put them back.

Did you try this cycle klemon? The dreams could mean something.


----------



## KatM83

ah right :) so how is everyone doing??xx


----------



## Kelly9

I puked for the first time yesterday but felt better after. No ms today maybe it was the last hurrah? 

Other then that not much going on, we have another showing of our house, hoping it sells I'm getting so sick of the showings and cleaning and waiting.


----------



## klemoncake

Hi all!! Hope everyine had a gd weekend! I'm just back from a run- the first for many months, I stopped the gym cos I thought maybe it was making ttc worse! But feel better for the run, although I did nearly die!! 
Off for my amh tomo, I have. Found a lovely lovely private fs, not as expensive as the london prices but still good success rates and she reckons ivf is more cost effetive in the long run, so new plan is to go for ivf if no bfp by the time I'm 30!! Which is march!! 
Bfn today and no signs of preg, and next month lap is at 7dpo so no point in really ttc, so a month off will be nice!! 
Then its christmas so busying myself until jan with other things! Have bought the puppy 10 chrsitmas pressies already!!
I've lost track, when are u all due?? X


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon thats great news!

I'm due march 26


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - I'm so pleased to hear that you have a plan and it sounds like a really good one. You will also then give yourself a fair chance to get pregnant naturally after the lap and before IVF. How many DPO are you today? Has your normal back pain begun to show itself?

I think Kat is due Jan, Kelly is March, I'm May. Seems appropriate for you to be due in July - then its one every 2 months!! :D

Kelly - when are you actually moving? Getting a house ready for show is the pits!!! If I never move again, I will be glad...

FMS - I have another scan tomorrow and my nerves are completely shot! I have had terrible food aversions which should put my mind at ease that things are progressing normally but then I wake up one day (like today) and feel on top of the world and think that there is no way I could be pregnant. It just freaks me out a bit. But I've realized there is nothing I can do. I just gotta go with the flow and see what happens.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend. xx


----------



## mannymoo

ps: Kat you've been an eggplant forever. Whats up with your fruits?


----------



## KatM83

haha i have no idea :D i was always a nervous wreck before scans i think its normal hun!
Yea im due 11th jan, i agree sounds like a brill plan klemon, am jealous of you running,i used to run alot but havnt done anything for ages and feel like a huge lump!! what have you got pup :D mine have a toy box we are refilling for xmas cause theve destroyed everything!!
kelly is the sickness staying away? hope you get a buyer for the house soon!
Ive got another scan on 25th am quite looking forward to this one :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

We'll move when the house sells which will hopefully be soon. It's our first time trying to sell and I'll be happy to not do it again for a while. 

One every two months is nice! Good way to draw it out a little. 

I threw up a lot day before last but pretty sure it was from my gallbladder acting up I also was in a lot of pain right around that area thankfully it was go e in the morning though I didn't get much sleep. Just watching what I eat as certain things tend to afgrivate it. Then had some ms yesterday but no throwing up. Hopefully it's done now!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Just went for next scan and all is looking good. Baby measuring Perfectly at 7.5 and hb was 153 - a bit lower than last time but doc said still very much in the normal range for where I am. So so relieved! Last night I had a mini panic attack.

Hope everyone is doing well? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Klemon, a month off will you do good hun, this month has been really nice as there has been no pressure or stress.

Manny great news on the scan hun xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Have you tried at all this cycle Cath? Or is there no chance of a bfp from you in a few days? I must say DH and I were getting quite close to a month off right before my BFP. We decided that if it hadn't happened by beginning of November, we would hold off until the new year. How is life now that you're engaged?


----------



## KatM83

great news on scan :) nearly 8weeks now!!!xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yay many great news! Baby was probably just relaxing :) do you have another scan or do you have to wait till 12 weeks this time?


----------



## KatM83

ooo kelly has an onion :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yes I do! and a scan in a week, am eager to know baby is developing on track and know all is good then maybe I can relax a bit.


----------



## mannymoo

Yay for the onion! I can't wait for mine to change tomorrow. I get so excited. 
Kelly thats great you have another scan next week. My next one will be at 10 weeks and then 13 weeks. After 13 weeks, it will be down to one a month. So excited already for the next scan. Kate are you getting another one? I can't believe you only have 86 days to go.

Lemon, has AF shown up yet? Hoping not... xx


----------



## KatM83

its good they keeping a close eye on you both! yea i have one next thurs just to check all is ok :)
i know it seems to have flown by xx


----------



## Kelly9

Manny that will be reassuring having scans every month after 13 weeks.


----------



## klemoncake

ahh well done manny - such good news. 

yeah af arrived on tues as predicted. used to it by now!! i really want to get on with ivf, am actually excited but it, but have an exam in february so really ought to wait until I've done that, bit annoying!!

x


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - can't you start the IVF process straight after you lap? Doesn't really matter if you're preggers when you write exams, does it? I think the start as soon as you can. I'm really excited for you. You'll probably end up with twins!! How exciting! x


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I say go for it klemon, I found out I was pregnant 2 months into university for nursing at that! So I did LOTS of exams while preggers. Easy peasy :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey manny we dtd on cd 12 and I think I ov on cd 14/15 so no chance I don't think hun,life is pretty much the same lol I want to start planning wedding but df doesnt lol

How are you all xxx


----------



## KatM83

hi everybody, hope you all ok :) 
ooo twins klemon thers an idea :D 
afm nothing much to report, got scan and consultant thurs and last shift at work a week tomo!! hoorar!!
Cath just start planning anyway haha xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - hope you're well. I've been a bit quiet because I've had my first real bout of MS. It went away for a few days towards the end of last week (and I panicked) but then it seems to have returned in full force last night. Boob pain is almost completely gone but I'm trying not to worry about that as I have the MS to reassure me.

Cath - I agree with Kat - just start planning. Oooo I loved wedding planning. My colleague is getting married in a few weeks and I've been helping her with her wedding. Its such fun!

Kat - bring on Thursday and more pictures of your little princess. Can't wait to see them!
Kelly - when is your next scan? I thought it was quite soon, wasn't it?

Lemon - any word about when the lap will be? Can't believe its November next week already. Crumbs this year has flown by. 

Take care you all and chat soon.
x


----------



## Kelly9

Yes it's tomorrow :) in nervous though this day in my pregnancy with Hannah she was having her surgery and then the next we was gone so its going to be an emotional time for me the next day or so. Plus I'm sick ugh.


----------



## KatM83

aw kelly, i was thinking it will be a difficult time for you :hugs:

manny, i dont think ill get pics this time :( sorry youve been sick, hope it doesnt last too long, but then alsoit makes you feel more confident so yey haha xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'll get pics! Can't wait to have the gender confirmed, not that I don't trust the last scan she was certain but it's always nice having two in a row say the same thing.


----------



## KatM83

i wish we could but theres a big sign up saying pics only at 12 and 20 week scans :( maybe we will get a nice tech! we gotta pay for em anyway so dont know why we cant!?!


----------



## Kelly9

results in my journal, not bad but not what I was hoping for. Going to chill till I see my OB on oct 31 then ask her all sorts of questions.


----------



## mannymoo

Pity you didn't get some nice pics. But sounds like things are fine and risks are low which is great. I'm sure little Tulip is just fine and will be waving to you at your next scan. Its great that you are now past the 18 week mark. Wow - 2 weeks and you're halfway there!

I bought a doppler yesterday but I think it is too soon to try find the HB. It says from 12 weeks but I mights give it a try over the weekend anyway. Any tips from you Kat or Kelly and what to do?


----------



## KatM83

i think i was just over 10weeks when i found mine, i found it better with an empty bladder and in the evening and dont eat anything before, mine was really low and i would start in the middle pointing down like through cervix an slowly move to either side and when you find your artery i would always find baby hanging around there,norm on the right :)

kelly i will have a look in journal xx


----------



## KatM83

sounds like tulip is doing fine :) im going to ask tomo if shes still a she aswell :D


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck for tomorrow kat. Let us know how you get on. X


----------



## Kelly9

I found tulips HB at 8 weeks but it took ages! Lots of angling and slow searching.


----------



## KatM83

scan went well, she had legs together so couldnt get a second opinion :D everything looks great anyway but get another in 4weeks :)

manny happy olive day ;) xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray - so glad to hear everything was good. Did you get pictures then? Its so unfair that they don't give them to you. 78 days seems like its just around the corner.

Yay for being an olive. Can't believe you are STILL and eggplant. they must have run out of fruits.

Tried the doppler this morning and couldn't hear anything (except my own HB which I found easily). Might try again later. I'm not overweight but also not super-skinny so maybe 9 weeks is just too soon for me. Really don't want to become stressed about it as the box does say from 14 weeks.


----------



## KatM83

i would give it another week, i reckon you will find it then :)

no no pics :( saw her gulping though it was pretty mad!! i know its weird that next fri i will have 10weeks left!!! if she comes on time....! I think this week is actually an eggplant will have to see if it changes tomo!xx


----------



## Kelly9

Manny which doppler do you have that can make a difference to and I found I had to go very slow and try different angles with the wand and not just keep it flat on my belly. It still took a while. 

As for the fruit thing, it doesn't change every week once you get to a certain point thats why it's on one for longer, I think next week mine will stop changing every week to. 

I had a scan at the maternal fetal medicine unit of the hospital this morning due to the findings of my previous scan they had dropped my 1:15000 rate to 1:310 which freaked me out even though its still a good odd, anyway tulip is healthy and doesn't have down syndrome and her nasal bone is not as small as the first scan indicated, the tech did not measure it properly so I am very relieved and happy. I even ordered all the baby's bedding and linens for the nursery today <3


----------



## mannymoo

Oh no! Our thread dropped onto page 2. Thats a first....

Kelly - so pleased that your last scan revealed that all is ok. I've never really thought about how the whole "odds" thing works with downs. Its all quite scary and DH and I were saying over the weekend that we need to think long and hard about what we would do in each situation if it arose. I'm very anti having an amnio as I have heard some horror stories about people who have miscarried after them. 

RE the doppler, I have an angel sounds one which doesn't have a wand that you can easily maneuver. However, I did manage to find the little heartbeat on Saturday morning and was over the moon with excitement. I've put the doppler away now as I am going to try only use it once a week. Got a real scan tomorrow anyway. I've been a bit cramp this morning but hoping thats "normal".

I hope you are all well.

Cath - are you back to TTC again now?
Lemon - any news on the lap yet or any decisions made RE IVF?


----------



## klemoncake

oh no- we need to write more then!!! 

hi everyone- i have been stalking you just not writing- not much has happened this month with me.! i am really glad every things going well for you all, sorry I've not been on much!
good luck with your scan manny, glad you found hb though, must be reassuring. are u going to post pic when u get one? 
kat- your so far on!! not long now, you must be getting excited now!
kelly- so jealous your buying nursery stuff, i can't wait for that day!!

For me- lap is 7th nov, had prep the other day. Had a nice month off ttc, I'm oving now, and lap is 9dpo so haven't tried too much- just one token bd last night, doesn't sam a lot of point as i think the lap will impede implantation. got a nice month in nov- going to a "fertility roadshow" in london on sat, my clinics open night, then first appt at clinic for ivf consult on 14th, so i feel like things are progressing. they need an admin month before you start, which would take it to xmas and i can't have another bad christmas so we are waiting till late feb to start (after my exam). am feeling quite positive about it now. bit worried about my 2 best friends who have just started ttc - not sure i can hear about their pregnancies while going through ivf, but there we are! ill let you know how it all goes!! xx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon I'm so pleased your November is full of loads of excitement. Not that a lap is that much fun but it all counts as progress which is great. And the ball is rolling with IVF so I'm sure only good things will happen now. YAY!

RE your friends that are just starting to TTC, I wouldn't worry too much. We all know that it could be a month and it could be a year or more. Hopefully you will all be able to be pregnant at the same time. 

xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hope your all ok ladies xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon you will be buying your own nursery stuff soon enough I just know it. Feb is so close! It's going to be here before you know it. 

Manny hurray for finding the HB!!! When I was pregnant with my son I let myself listen twice a week and no more unless something happened to worry me. This pregnant I listened nearly every day till I felt regular movement. I was just to panicky after loosing Hannah. I used my Doppler last night cause tulip was being so lazy and not moving but there she was HB going at 160! 

Cath how are things on your end? Are you back to ttc? 

Hi Kat! Hope things are well with you!


----------



## KatM83

Hi girls, all ok with me :) last shift tomo i cant wait!!!

Klemon glad to hear things are moving forward, it good to have a plan in place that you can look to and sounds like you will have lots to occupy yourself with! Hows that pup? Toby is going in for the chop he has been an absolute nightmare recently!!

Manny yey for finding hb, thats fab :) hope scan goes well too, like kelly said i only used every now and then unless something bothered me but i got really nervous upto scan dates and would use it loads :D hope you are feeling well! 

kelly, how are you feeling? I still cant decide if to get white or pine cot etc and cannot find a bumper i like anywhere..i think i might get my friend to make me one.

cath, hope you are doing ok? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm doing well. Haven't thought of the scan hell we had last week which is nice. I'm finally relaxing some. Tulip is moving away inside. I got wonder bumpers ad were doing a white crib already picked out just have to buy it but waiting to see if it goes on sale after Christmas. I posted links to the bedding we chose in my journal a few pages back if you want to have a peek. 
In the meantime I've just been working as much as possible I'm two shifts away from mat leave! I will get it this time! It's going to be nice.


----------



## KatM83

you have a mango :) 
yea i will have a look, i just want plain ones and they all seem to have animals or writing on x


----------



## Kelly9

Mine are pink and cream and plain solid colours, very elegant and dainty I think. 

I am a mango!


----------



## mannymoo

Hi All - just a quick update from my side. Had another scan yesterday and all is still looking good. Baby was moving around lots (never saw movement with any of the ones before). Here are a couple of pics... I love the one with the little hand waving. xx
 



Attached Files:







Image 1 arms and legs.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 0









Fingers already.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kelly9

How cute manny!!!! That's a wry good thing that babe is doing so well at 10 weeks! So excited for you.


----------



## KatM83

oh manny they are gorgeous :)do you feel a bit better now?

kelly, tried to get on but this netbook is rubbish, my comp getting fixed so will try look,yours sounds like what im after!!

cant believe im 30weeks tomo xxx


----------



## Kelly9

30 weeks! and I'm nearly 20, crazy!


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - how exciting that your lap is this week! Well.... I'm sure it won't be totally pleasant but very excited that the progress has begun! Yippeee. Ho are you feeling for it?

Cath - what has happened to you? Are you TTC again?

Kat - how is it being a lady of leisure? Hope you're relaxing?

Kelly - how is little Tulip? Funny - tomorrow, we have one at 30 weeks, one at 20 weeks, one at 10 weeks. Cath and Lemon, this means one of you is bound to be coming up for a BFP soon!!!

Hope you are all well.
xx


----------



## Kelly9

^ lol that is funny! It would be even funnier if cath or klemon got theirs within the same increment. Tulip is good, moves all the time now, I"m starting to relax a little.


----------



## KatM83

hi ladies hope everyone is doing ok :)
it is awesome not going to work haha though still not got enough hours in the day! been so frosty here the last 2 mornings but i like it as long as its cold and dry much much better than the rain!! got my cot the other day, decided on pine furniture once we got the carpet down :) so exciting xx


----------



## Kelly9

I can't wait to get the crib! Won't be able to set it up till we move though. My bedding should arrive in a week or so to!


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck for today Lemon. Thinking of you. Let us know how you get on. x


----------



## KatM83

hope everyone is ok?? itrs very quiet on here xxx


----------



## Kelly9

We got slammed with 26 cm's of snow in just over a day and I had to work through it, have one more day of work then a week off and I am going to fight the urge to take on anymore shifts for that week! We got our moving date of Dec 15th so my last day working will be dec 3, it's coming up fast! Got lots of prep to do, going to buy the crib next week :)


----------



## KatM83

that will come up quick! bet you cant wait :) least you will be in new house for xmas! im dreading getting snow its bad enough trying to stay upright in the mud when i take the dogs out! im nearly done with things now,got a few more bits to get then im ready!!!xx


----------



## Kelly9

Well we got the crib today :) It has to stay in the box till we move though. 

We will be in the new house but may not have our personal items from the movers by then. I'm hoping they'll come pick it up early december so we at least have a shot of having our belongings there for when we arrive. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - all good this side. Just had a busy weekend so haven't been online much. We're off for a mini vacation this week to the beach for 4 days - can't wait!!

Morning sickness seemed to come to an end over the weekend and for the first time in ages I seem to have a little more energy. Its been great. The doppler has been a life-saver because if I didn't have it, I would be queuing at the doctors office as we speak but have been doing regular checks and little heart is beating away. One week tomorrow until my big scan and then we can let the cat out the bag. So excited as I haven't made it this far before. I'm very uncomfortable at night though (I think from the progesterone pills still) and battling to sleep. But the pills stop on thursday so hoping I will feel better then.

Hope you are all well. 
Kat - I can't believe your a squash now. Thats huge! 
And Kelly, I would love to be in your snow now. I LOOVVVEEE the snow! Good luck with packing up. Moving definitely is one of life's biggest stresses. Where are you off to again? 
Lemon, hope you are recovering well from your op. Have they given you any feedback? My best friend here in SA goes for hers today so I'm going to pop by later and see how she is doing.
Cath - whats happening with you?

TGIM- not!!!


----------



## KatM83

are you moving far kelly?
Ah manny am glad things are going well, i hear you with the sleeping,i havent slept for months, have given up trying now haha.. i still have a tiny bump but she feels huge when moving it really hurts :D shes a right wriggler xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm moving to the Northwest territories so quiet north where there is a ton of snow and it gets to -45 degree on a regular basis. Ugh. Good thing is we don't do the packing, the movers do that :) They also help unpack and set up our furniture and such if there is anything to assemble. 

Kat post a pic of your bump!

Manny thats so exciting! I was wondering if you'd made it past your other losses, so happy to hear you have and that the doppler is saving your sanity. It's saved mine a few times. My little girl is currently turned inward (I think) I feel her but it's a muffled feeling on the left side and very top of my bump unlike before when it was lower and I could feel every jab. I'm just happy she's moving lots. I also don't have that big of a bump but it is growing everyday so may not be able to say that for long.


----------



## klemoncake

Hello ladies!!!! Glad to see everyone is doing really well! am disappointed there is no bump pics, but hoping for tiny baby pics soon!!:happydance:

Ive been popping in, but have been crazy busy with fertility stuff! Manny I see you are 12/40 now!! Are you telling everyone?? 

So I had the lap- all normal, and actually wasn't too uncomfortable after a few days! Got AF straight after but was nice as we had one token BD thats it so quite pleasant having not to poas!
Saw my private FS 2/7 ago and have decided to put off my exam, and concentrate in this so current plan is to have endometrial scratch next cycle which can improve chances and then start stimming beginning of Jan!!! so excited! They have to take it quite easy with me as apparently I have super ovaries, that make lots of follys and my ovarian reserve test was on the higher side of normal so I'm going to have gentle stimming regime so i don get too sick. 
Kelly- really wanted your advice on it all pls hun! Having a massive dilemma re having one or 2 put back in- the clinic recommends one cos of my age and I'm healthy etc, but I kind of feel like 2 will improve met chances, but then twins is pretty risky and i really don't want another loss.what did you have? Also with your FET how may embies did you freeze? 
lots of love to you all, will try and come on here more now all my tests are done! xx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon I'm so excited for you! Its really all happening!!! I'm no expert but if I were you, I think I would put two back in. If you are young and healthy, then I'm sure you will cope just fine with twins. Maybe its just because I LOVE the idea of having twins.

I think you're doing the right thing by doing it all now and you can still do your exams - what are you studying again? I have absolutely EVERYTHING crossed for you. Yippeeee!

Kelly if I win the lottery, I will come and visit you in the snow. I'm sure I've said before that DH really wants to go to Canada. He's been before and absolutely loved it. Although as much as I love snow, not sure I could handle it for long periods of time.

Kat - show us your little bump!!!

I feel like I've already got a great big bump although I think its largely bloat still. Today is the last day of progesterone so hopefully the bloat will ease after that. Still feeling quite poorly in the evenings but it is improving. My big scan is on Tuesday morning and it can't come soon enough. We are off on holiday today to the beach for a friends wedding. We are staying with all of our close friends so I might have to spill the beans to them as I don't think I will get away with no wine and no explanation all weekend.

Take care ladies and have a great weekend!
x


----------



## Kelly9

Manny I'll take you in as a visitor anyday :)

Klemon: I did 2 embies for my first ICSI but only at day 3 (slightly weaker embryo) one took, then we lost her, then I did 2 more day 3 embies with my frozen cycle as odds on a frozen cycle are lower, none took, with the second ICSI cycle we went to a day 5 embryo, a blast which is a much stronger embie so we only put 1 back and she took and now I'm 21/40! At first I thought twins would be nice cause I'd be done having kids but now that I am pregnant with just 1 I am very happy and relieved I only put the 1 back. I couldn't imagine carrying twins. It's a personal decision, my clinic highly recommended I put 1 back at day 5 because I am 100% healthy and young at 27 (by the time we did the second cycle) and our only issue is male factor. With my first cycle I ended up getting OHSS very badly and was hospitalized it was no fun (but thats all in regard to the stimming). WIth the first icsi we froze 8 embies at day 3 and with the second ICSI we froze 3 at day 5 but with my second cycle I only got 6 mature follies cause they lowered my stimming dose so I wouldn't get sick again where as with my first cycle where I got sick I got 16 mature follies. My second cycle I did not get sick and recovered pretty fast, health wise it was much better!

Hope that wasn't to confusing for you!


----------



## KatM83

brilliant klemon, am glad you're ok and things are looking positive you sound alot happier :) gosh i wouldnt know where to start with the twin thing! what does hubby think?

manny woohoo 12 weeks :) hope you have fun at the wedding, and hope scan goes well tues, i have my growth scan weds 

i hate moving house its good the movers help you though,must make things easier!
i will get a bump pic up haha and ill put one up of the nursery when its done(nearly!) its nothing like what i said at first haha.
this ones a right wriggler and its really painful so i think what bump i have must be all baby, sometimes my whole belly just does like a shake for a few seconds i have noidea what shes doing!!!xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Mine does weird things to where my belly goes all over the place. She likes to kick my hips which is super painful!


----------



## mannymoo

Oh dear... page 2 again girls. We are slacking!

Just been for my 13 week scan and all is looking good. The NT fold was only 1.5mm and nasal bone was very clear so although I'm still waiting for my blood test results, the gynae said that its very unlikely I will be at risk for downs or chromosomal abnormalities. Were chuffed with the results. Unfortunately the pictures weren't great this time around so I don't think I can get any gender predictions based on the nub theory but hopefully we get some nice pics next scan which will be 20 December. Too excited to do any work!!

xx


----------



## KatM83

yey glad all looks good :)
i went in for monitoring sun cause babys pattern had changed then they wanted me reviewed cause heartrate was abit all over the place but all ok and baby is back being a wrigglebum now :) xx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat that must have been a bit scary. Glad it's all back to wriggly normality. Do they know why it happened? Fingers crossed it's plain sailing from now. Only 52 days!!


----------



## Kelly9

Glad all is well Kat and Manny!!!!

My bedding finally came in, so to celebrate I"ll post today's 22 week bump pic. Excuse my bed head.
 



Attached Files:







Tulip22.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly - such a neat little bump! I swear mine is bigger than that and I'm 10 weeks behind you...although a lot of mine is still bloat. 

Here is the best picture from yesterday - still not that great. Anyone want to hazard a guess on gender?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0536.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KatM83

ahhhhh cute pics girls :) kelly your so skinny :D i didnt have much of a bump at 20weeks though either, i will try get one on later!! they didnt say anything reallybut had final scan today and she looks fab, head down and weighs about 4lbs15oz hehe.
manny im guessing boy,just a guess :D xx


----------



## mannymoo

I'm thinkIng boy too and it completely freaks me out. I'm a real girly girl and from a family of just girls. Don't know what I will do with a boy!! But so long as it's healthy, I will be happy either way.

Glad little one is doing good again. X


----------



## Kelly9

I wanted to say boy to! But at the same time how cool would it be to all have girls? I'll say boy but secretly hope it's a girl. And don't worry I'm girly as well and love my son to pieces and am so glad I had him first. 

Kat I want to see your belly! 

klemon whats going on? Any more news on IVF or do you have an official date yet?


----------



## KatM83

im scared of having a girl!! boys are such mummys boys too :) will you find out?? 
Ha im just crap at putting pics up and not got proper comp at the moment but will try!!xx


----------



## Kelly9

Still waiting for this pic....


----------



## klemoncake

ahhhh Kelly - tiny little bump! i love it!!
and manny- what a picture! I'm going to say boy too, don't know why though, just a feeling! 

yep i have a date- i call up next AF and that gets ball rolling, on day 19-25 of that cycle i go in for an endometrial scratch which basically improves chances, then day 1 of the next cycle i start injections (basically 2nd jan).... am VERY excited!! day 13 today so got a double whammy 2ww, counting down the days to call and still hoping every month for a natural bfp -it was this month last yr i got my bfp so who knows!!

my 2 best friends are ttc at the mo so thats really hard for me, and a girl at work is preggars 12/40 with twins from ivf- i want to be her!!!

kelly, how did u feel nearing egg collection? what looks like will be a few days before we have fix to a show in london -am expecting not to go, but will be a shame as dh got if for me for our anniversary... xx


----------



## Kelly9

The first cycle I did I was nervous but excited then I had egg collection, the second time I wanted to cry, it hurt, a lot. My clinic only gave sedation and pain meds and not a lot, some clinics put you completely out which I would have preferred. I also am very sensitive down there, others didn't have as much pain as myself. The second time around was more painful then the first and they got less eggs that time to. But that being said every second of it and every injection was worth it to be where I am now. I kept telling the doc during collection to keep going if he could get more eggs that I would survive and I'm glad I did that.


----------



## KatM83

https://https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.554086151272320.141169.100000128205844&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=554089391271996&set=a.554086151272320.141169.100000128205844&type=3&theater

my camera is broke, this isnt a great pic was taken on sat,love the way you can see my massive pants through top haha...i'll try get a more bumpy one up :)


----------



## mannymoo

Bleak... It doesn't work on my side. :(

Lemon it would be funny if you got your BFP this cycle! It would be an amazing Christmas prezzie! I'm still holding out for it for you!

How is everyone? Time seems to almost be standing still at the moment. Just want it to be Christmas holidays already!!! I'm SOOO done with working this year. We're off on another island adventure for Christmas - this time to Mauritius with the whole family. Can't wait to be lying on the beach, sipping alcohol-free pina coladas!


----------



## KatM83

has it not worked :( i am rubbish!!! will try again...
god id love a holiday,not been for ages cause not got a passport which would help!xx


----------



## Kelly9

Doesn't work for me either :(


----------



## klemoncake

nope not seeing anything either! 
urgh, time is draaaaggging!! 

can't believe you've got another fancy holiday manny!!! jealous!! no more hols for us, but it will be worth it for a little bubba!! 
xx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - I bet time is dragging for you as you've got so much to look forward to over the next month. Where are you in your cycle now?

We booked this trip before we knew I was pregnant. Also booked another ski trip to France in Feb but think I will be sitting that one out :( As you say, its a small price to pay for a little one.

So as I'm officially 14 weeks today and now in second tri, I decided to start tracking the bump. Here is a pic from this morning. I think most of the belly was actually there before I was pregnant but at least now I have an excuse for it. (Pardon the mess in the background!) But the bust is definitely preggy-related!

Hope you all have a great day. x
 



Attached Files:







14weeks.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kelly9

^ it's the start of something :)


----------



## klemoncake

i can't see it manny..


----------



## klemoncake

nope lying i can now! 

ahhh cute little bump!! i love your bath tub too!! xx


----------



## KatM83

Hi ladies hope you are all doing ok and having a good weekend :)
going to try put pic up now...manny defo the start of a bump!!
Afm, im nearly all sorted for bubs, cant wait for body to feel normal, i dont sleep at all with one thing or another, think will get more even with baby here!! we have a name too, i think...Isabel Rose :) xx
 



Attached Files:







cam pics 029.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KatM83

Yey!!! finally haha...


----------



## mannymoo

Lovely bump kat and beautiful name. It's all so real for you know. I guess she could arrive at any stage now. Hope you're enjoying the leave? X


----------



## Kelly9

Such a nice small bump! I hope I look that good in 2 months! I like the name to :)


----------



## KatM83

haha i dont feel small i feel like a whale and soooooo uncomfortable! still all be worth it tho, with toms birthday and xmas this month will prob fly by!
yep its great not being at work :D xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm taking my next bump pic on Tuesday 24 weeks and will be viable!


----------



## klemoncake

thats a really cute name kat. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies, just popping in to say i love all the bump pics, they all look fab!

Klemon im gla the Lap went well hun xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hi cath! Nice to hear from you again!


----------



## mannymoo

Welcome back Cath! What has happened to you? Have you had the engagement party and are you now back to active TTC? Pop by more often...


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly - happy V-day for yesterday!


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Manny,

Yep had the engagement party, it was lovely thank you! we are back to ttc fully now,first month of clomid. got a pos opk yesterday but iv been told you can expect a few days of these but i think its gone a bit lighter so i mp ov yesterday!

15 weeks now!! Wowzas!! how you feeling? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

^ yay! Can't wait to see how it all goes for you this month :)


----------



## mannymoo

Cath fingers crossed for you. Are you feeling ok with the clomid? My friend here is on it and she just cries all the time... Poor girl. It's made her so emotional. Hoping it's a Christmas bfp for you!

Lemon, when will you test?


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks girls. no im ok on it tbh no side effects which is good! just hope it works now.

how are you all xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I had hot flashes on clomid and felt ovulation, besides that it wasn't bad for me.


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh its been ok with me although i had pos opk thurs and fri so dtd wdnesday and friday and yesterday i had lower backache and felt pinching in my ovaries so took another opk and it was nearly pos and we couldnt dtd cause DF worked 19 hours :-( xxx


----------



## KatM83

Hi guys, hope everyone ok? Cath glad to hear that you're back ttc fingers crossed for a xmas bfp :) glad you had a good party too, have you got a date yet??
i had a bit of a scare last week, had a bit of blood when i wiped so went into hosp,baby seemed fine and bleeding had more or less gone then the stupid doctor gave me an internal..which really rreally hurt, even cried! and after that started bleeding quite heavy so had to stay in, it stopped by the morning though and baby is fine, they dont know what started it :( anyway not long for me now..got my bag packed ready haha.
Hope everyone is doing well, are you all set for xmas??xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Kat you must have been terrified you poor thing!! Aslong as all is ok now. Woohoooo does it feel real yet?? Ummmm i think it will be 2015 hun not 100% yet as we do want a baby first xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Kat they likely disturbed your cervix when they did the internal but even if baby girl came she'd be healthy at nearly 36 weeks! You're going to have her so soon! 

Cath good luck! Hope you caught the eggy! 

Klemon how have you been? 

Hi manny! Nearly 16 weeks! Wow! 

I'm moving Saturday so am super busy. Babe is well and I passed my GD test!!!!!!!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

wooohooo im glad you passed the GD test hun! thats a huge relief! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Wow Kat that must have been really scary. So glad everything is fine again. Do you think she could be early?

Kelly glad you passed the test. Do they test for GD as standard?

Cath - 6dpo! Anything different going on there? If I recall correctly, your last BFP you got very early on didn't you? Like 9dpo or something. 

Lemon - hope you're well. Only a couple of weeks until the IVF gets underway. Hooray!! Have you decided how many to put back?

FMS all fine. Looking forward to my scan next week and looking forward to the new year so I can start shopping for baby!

xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I think she will be early - only by 2 weeks!!

Manny will you find out the sex? Its all so exciting!!

um....heartburn the last 3 days, really sharp shooting pains yesterday and headache on and off and thats it! My OPKS have got really dark aswell which is weird. went from almost not being there after o to almost turning positive again today! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I would love to find out the sex but DH is set on a surprise. Going to look as hard as I can in the scan next week :)

Cath symptoms sound really promising but weird about the OPKs.Have you done an HPT just in case? Also, did you have other signs of OV when you thought you did OV (like EWCM or temp increase)?


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhhhhh no :-( You will have to squint to see if you see anything or have a word with the sonographer before she does the scan and say blink for a girl nod for a boy lol! 

I had Ov pains and my CP was mega high, i did do a hpt this am but i think it was just evap. ill upload a pic of the progression of OPKs now you can see how dark they are then, very weird xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...=1&ref=m_notif&notif_t=like&__user=1030451480 not sure if this will work xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Didn't work :(


----------



## cathgibbs

xxx


----------



## KatM83

hiya,
yea it was scary but at least am at the stage if she needs out she got a good change of being ok, was more annoyed at the doctor really!!
cath looking forward to seeing if you get a bfp :) when are you going test?
Manny your pregnancy seems to be flying by now ;) kelly hope moving goes smoothly for you!
klemon hope you doing ok, are you getting excited bout the ivf?
I dont know if she will be early,ive told her she can come from 37 weeks haha but mum away boxing day to ny day so she cant come then!!xx


----------



## klemoncake

Hia everyone!!! glad to see everyones doing well, Kat i can't believe it!!! she's coming out soon!!! woo hoo!!

welcome back to ttc cath!! how did you end up on clomid? hows it been? hope it works out for you! xx

thanks for your wishes, am VERY excited now! AF started 2/7 ago which was the trigger to call, so its all set in motion. got my scratch booked for 2/1/13, just ordered my culture medium and drugs, which was a big fat grand out of the bank!!! got my counselling appt on sat so its all go!! PRAYING it works first time, i Know they say it prob won't but i really don't think mentally I am strong enough to keep trying, plus money won't last forever... but am trying to stay positive!! 

is everyone excited for christmas? I'm sort of dreading it after last year, but also sort of excited cos I do love christmas! xxx


----------



## klemoncake

just seen your pic cath..are they all opk?


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Klemon its understandable your dreading xmas hun :-( But just think of all the exciting things that are gonna happen after xmas and how much you have to look forward too! i know its no consolation but it should give you some hope after everything you have gone through :hugs: Woohooooo not long now hun!!! Everything you are doing will be worth it when you have your little bundle of joy in your arms hunny :hugs:

Iv got a really good feeling about this month, im having certain symptoms that im not looking for...their so strong that they are alerting me if that makes sense?? Shooting pains all day yesterday, heartburn since monday and a few niggles today.....yep hun their all OPKs apart from the top one thats a HPT It was of course neg lol xxx


----------



## klemoncake

oh right yeah i thought it was...still really early though isn't it so don't worry too much about that. 

did they do scans and things on the clomid to see how many follies you had?


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon this Christmas is going to be completely different to last year. And I have such a good feeling about your first round being successful. That BFP is going to be staring you in the face before you know it. Did you decide how many to put back?

Cath although the OPKS have second lines, I wouldn't say any of them are quite positive. The one you did last week - was that line darker than these? I always get a second line (of varying strength) throughout my cycle but my positive OPKs are very definitely as dark as or darker than the control line. I would stick with your original ovulation day and write these ones off to hormones. Maybe it is from the clomid?

Kat because baby can't arrive between 24th and New Year, she will very obviously come between 24th and New Year!! I'm going to be out of signal for those dates too so I'm also hoping it won't be then otherwise I'll miss all the excitement too!

Kelly - happy moving! Wishing you many happy years in your new home, new town, new state. Bet its freezing where you are?

xx


----------



## klemoncake

its freezing here too!!! although typically raining and not snowing..i want the puppy to see snow!!

Cath, you could always do a digi ov test to be sure, they are the most accurate i have found.


----------



## Kelly9

They test as standard for GD but they would test me anyway since I had it before. 

We'll be living where we're going for 2 years then onto the next spot :) It is quiet cold. I'll be in Yellowknife tomorrow! 

Cath I'm thinking positively for you too this cycle!

Klemon same with you! I think the IVF will work!

Manny, get a good shot of baby so we can guess, silly Dh, maybe he'll change his mind when he's in there with you?

Oh and Kat, another few days down! We're going to have a baby in this thread soon :)


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies - how is everyone?
Kat - 22 days to go! EEEEkkkkk!
Cath - any news from you? I see you are 13dpo now.
Lemon - how is the IVF going? When are they going to do the extraction? 
Kelly - hope the move is going well?

FMS - had another scan today and everything still looking good. I never thought I would ever get this far so I am so happy! Baby was looking well and even flexed an arm for us which Dad was very proud of! Here are a couple of pics. Any gender guesses? Not that you can see much from these pics...
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2









17 weeks flexing.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## klemoncake

cuuute manny..i think boy, but for no real good reason!! 

drugs arrived 2 days ago- thats a lot of needles!!! i start drugs on day 1 of next cycle and am currently day 10 so a little while yet.. 

hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I say boy to


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. At the airport heading to Mauritius for Christmas with the family. Kat - if baby arrives while I'm gone, good luck! Happy Christmas to you all. Xx


----------



## Kelly9

Merry christmas manny!


----------



## cathgibbs

Merry xmas Manny enjoy your holiday!! 

Merry xmas ladies xxxx


----------



## KatM83

hey everyone,sorry ive been rubbish on here for a while!!
Hope everyone is doing well? klemon have you had your ivf? Manny thankyou, hope you have a brill holiday!
Afm im ready for this baby out now want rid of all the aches and pains! Very excited for her arrival but also bit nervous!
Hope you all have a brilliant xmas :) xxx


----------



## klemoncake

any news Kat??!!

hope you all had a gd xmas and u will definitely all have an amazing 2013 with all the little bubbas around!! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Oooo klemon you're starting soooooo soon!


----------



## KatM83

GUESS WHO ARRIVED ON NEW YEARS EVE!!!!!!!!
Hehe, so the story is I was meant to be induced cause of itchy skin but she decided she was coming anyway haha! waters broke at 8.45pm and Isabel arrived at 10.41pm! A tiny 7lbs but absolutely perfect I am so so amazed by her. She was the last 2012 baby at the hospital :) we came home last night, big brother and dad are totally smitten :)

Happy new year to all of you and hope everyone is doing great xxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0547.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kelly9

Awe Kat!!!!!! She's gorgeous! And she came early and on the last day of 2012!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Kat she is stunning!!! Congratulations hun!! how was the labour?? xxx


----------



## KatM83

cant stop looking at her :) labour was just so quick didn't have time to think about it really!!xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thats fab news hun!!!! did you have any pain relief?? My friend went into labour on NYE too, whilst i was with her and she had her baby 4 hours later lol i think these NYE babies wanted to be out ASAP!! she is stunning i bet your over the moon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats kat!! What a beautiful little girl. And how lucky you were to have such a quick labour. How have the first few days been? Is she feeding and sleeping well? She is just too precious!!! The first baby of the thread! Yeah!!!

Hope everyone else is well and had a lovely Christmas and new year. I've just gotten back from holidays and feeling very sorry for myself... But baby is kicking away now which is amazing!

Lemon have you started treatment yet?
Cath how are you doing? Hoping for your bfp soon?
Kelly are you settled into your new place yet? Not long before little tulip arrives!!

Wishing everyone an extra happy and successful 2013.

Xx


----------



## klemoncake

ahhh Kat, what a cutie, with little chubby cheeks- love her! and thats a lovely name too x :happydance:

glad your all doing well! 

Cath- hows clomid going?

I had a scratch procedure yesterday which is meant to improve implantation, hurt a bit but otherwise ok. am starting injections on next af which is about 5 days away so looks like egg collection will be mid jan time x


----------



## Kelly9

Yay klemon! 

Manny yes I am all settled in now its nice. I've also booked my tickets back home for mid feb very excited 46 more days and ill be on my way! It'll suck not getting to see DH for a month though. I hope he gets approved for his time off


----------



## KatM83

had gas and air. and meptid but it didn't work in time then I got really sick when it kicked in so they gave me an anti sickness which sent me completely off my head for about 3hours it was horrible!
Manny great feeling baby wriggling away, you must feel so much better now, and klemon this is your year hun!!!!xxx


----------



## KatM83

ps, she sleeps great through day and wants up all night haha, am struggling with the boobs, very sore so giving the odd bottle but then that makes me feel useless :(xx


----------



## Kelly9

Her latch might be off do you have lactation consultants you can talk to?


----------



## KatM83

I think we both getting the hang of it now :) there are breastfeeding groups and midwives help when they come round..got some lanolin so got some relief now,they filling up too so hopefully be better. how are you feeling?x


----------



## Kelly9

I'm good, feeling big lol. Tulip is a very active baby and sometimes she pummels me from the inside. The last day or so she's been attacking my left hip, owie! 

I have an u/s jan 30th so am excited to see her again, and curious to know if she's head down, I think she may be but she still moves so much it's hard to tell.


----------



## KatM83

oooo how exciting, izzy was head down from about 28weeks and stayed in that position, she was a wriggler too :) xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Well I'm hoping she is she definitely hasn't been head down the whole time like my son.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies - just popping in to see how everyone is?

Lemon, it nearly mid-jan. Have the confirmed egg collection yet? And do you know then when they will put the eggs back? I went to visit a friend last night who has 2 month old triplets! They were born at 29 weeks so one of the little girls is still in hospital the I got the cuddle the other 2 girls and it was amazing. She had IVF and although they only put 2 eggs back, she ended up with 3 babes - identical twin girls and a third non-identical girl. Really hope for the same luck for you!!! :)

Kat, how is it going with you? Hope you are getting some sleep in? Maybe time to update your ticker - and post a few more little pics of Izzy when you can. 

Cath - I see you are 9dpo. Have you tested yet? Hoping for some positive news from you this cycle!!

Kelly - your countdown is officially on! Only 71 days to go! Please save me from doing the math and tell me when your due date is?

FMS - I had a terrible night of dizziness last night. Kat or Kelly, have either of you had this? Everytime I moved position, I got so dizzy, I woke up. Feeling fine now but still a bit concerned. Baby was moving about this morning so hope all is fine. Doctor says to call later or tomorrow if it continue but hopefully it was just an off-night!

Hope everyone has a good week!

xx


----------



## klemoncake

wow 20 weeks manny!! hope u feel better, are u getting big now?

Im just on my stims still, got headaches and feel really tired but otherwise ok. Hopefully if all goes well we are aiming for egg collection next mon, but depends on my scans on wed and fri this week. literally counting the minutes down!! 

not sure i could cope with triplets!!!! 
xx


----------



## mannymoo

Wow it's all happening now lemon! Pls keep us posted. I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Kelly9

My due date is march 26th, so I'm getting there, can't believe I've nearly only got 2 months left. I've booked my flights back home and have been getting things set up with the docs back home so everything happens smoothly. Finally got my EI claim through so having an income is nice again. 

Klemon getting so close for you now, can't wait to hear how many eggies you got growing, be sure to update us.

Kat I hope all is well and cath good luck for testing day.

Manny I've had dizzy spells could be low blood pressure or iron or just your position, stay off your back it'll make you more light headed and keep an eye on it.


----------



## KatM83

I should change my ticker really :D I cant believe how quick the days are going!! Izzy is great shes not the best sleeper through night but def not as bad as Tom was! I should get some kip through the day but I don't..
Kelly its not too far off at all how exciting and many 20weeks!! That's gone quick, whens your scan,are you finding out pink or blue?? I never had dizziness lying down, like Kelly said maybe blood pressure?
klemon its all go for you,ill be keeping everything crossed for you :) 
sorry not getting on as much, hope you are all doing good xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon how was the scan yesterday? How many follies did you have and did they tell you when they would extract?


----------



## klemoncake

Hia- just a quick update!!

Ive just had a scan and ER set for wed! Ive got some free fluid in abdo and 18 mature follies and lots more so they said i am def gonna get ohss:growlmad: im on cabergoline to try and stop it and high protein diet. they said if i get 20 eggs or more they will want to freeze and do FET in a few months as would get very poorly with severe ohss if they put back.. so really hoping to get a few less so i can have a fresh transfer!!

hope you are all ok!! Kelly are you really big now?
Manny how does it feel being properly preggo for the first time? are you excited/scared?!!? 
and give izzy a cuddle Kat!! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Whats ohss hun xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath its over-stimulation of the ovaries.

Lemon - I hope they get enough eggs to get you preggers without the ohss. When do they decide if you need to do FET or if the little eggiest can be put back straight away. I really hope its soon for you. Enough waiting already. We want a fertilized little embryo soon! I'm very excited that its all kicking off. Hope you're going to get some time off afterwards to relax and put your feet up. Can't wait to hear how Wednesday goes!

Cath - whats happening with you? Are you guys actively trying now? Also please remind me - you did keep both tubes after the ectopic, didn't you?

Kat and Kelly - hope you two are doing well!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh klemon that sucks hun :-( 

Manny more yhan half way through :-D 

Been trying again since November not much like yet...no both tubes were saved hun :-D xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon I hope the free fluid goes away, I know a fresh is the goal but I had pretty bad OHSS and it was HORRIBLE, I wouldn't wish it on anyone. I"ll be hoping that your risks for it go down so you get your fresh transfer and no OHSS. 

I'm not as big as I was with my son but I feel huge. I"ll post a pic at 32 weeks. I always post a pic on the even weeks in my journal so if you have time to back a week in my posts you can see my bump pic from last week. 

I'm doing ok, just feeling the roughness of third tri, limited range of motion, insomnia and stress from dealing with health care issues since we moved. But I'm happy despite the downs every now and then. I just can't wait for my beautiful healthy girl to get here at full term. 

Cath I hope you get something special to celebrate soon to!

Hi manny and kat!


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon hope all goes well today. Let us know how many eggs you get! x


----------



## mannymoo

ps: Kelly just looked at your 30 week pics. I'm amazed at how much smaller you are this time around. I thought it would be the opposite way around?!?


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah me too! I am smaller then I was with skyler though my weight gain is the same. Who knows. 

Good luck klemon


----------



## klemoncake

Hi ladies!! 
how ar things with everyone?
Kelly- ur bump pics are so cute!!

I got 17 eggies!! Just waiting for my embryologist call to see how many fertilised.

Defo got ohss starting- tummy is pretty swollen and sore but its manageable and im eating and drinking so hoping they still do ET on sat xx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh my word!! Your ET might be on Saturday already!!! That is so so super-exciting. Really keeping everything crossed that it goes ahead. And your little embryos will presumably be a few days old already so you will be nearly half way through your 2WW. So exciting! Let us know when you find out!


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon great haul! As for swollen tummy that's
Normal after collection doesn't mean you have ohss yet! Ill keep my fingers crossed you don't get it. I had about 5-7 pounds of bloating in the days after collection but it started to go down (the second time I did ivf) after transfer. With my first cycle I kept gaining weight daily after transfer and ended up with 11 pounds of fluid into abdomen and chest. Keep an eye on your weight and drink lots of water I've also heard sports drinks are good cause of the electrolytes.


----------



## mannymoo

Just popping in to see if you had the transfer today lemon? Hope all went reliant you're feeling good. So excited for a wonderful bfp!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes Klemon how did it all go!?!?


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - I've just been reading your posts on the assisted conception thread. Hope all worked out with the three that were left and that ET went ahead on Saturday as planned. Let us know how your doing.

Hi everyone else. Hope you're all well?


----------



## klemoncake

Hi ladies, sorry ive been away xx

long story short- they found thos infection on their day 1 checks of my embies, they didnt know if it was them or us but basically all the swabs are normal..so now they think maybe my normal bugs and dh normal bugs meet together and make some sort of crazy super bug?!?! 

anyway, my 2 little fighting embies survived to d3 so i had them put back in last Sat!! 

after that i got really sick and cons said it was the ohss, so i had some antisick jabs and painkillers and since then have been in bed but today im feeling normal again, have eaten and am actually going out for a bit so definately positive! testing day is 9/2 so got a while to go yet, but I'm thinking of going back to work next week now which will speed things up a bit!! xxx

lots of love to everyone else and your bubbas/growing bubbas! xx


----------



## mannymoo

Oh wow - what a week its been. But so pleased you're finally in the 2WW and testing day will be here before you know it. Definitely take it easy if you can. Maybe a few more days in bed will help things along.

Weird about the bug thing. Do you think it could have been introduced from an external source? Like maybe at the lab or something? Sounds a bit crazy that you are both clear. But anyway, at least you have your little two and all it takes is one so fingers, toes, arms, legs crossed that this works out perfectly for you!

xx


----------



## Kelly9

Are you talking about your natural killer cells when you say bug? Glad two made it! I really hope you get a bfp! If it is high NT cells they can treat you with steroids to lower them and give any pregnancy or eggies a chance. Will be thinking about you!


----------



## cathgibbs

Got everything x for you hun xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I posted new bump and a scan pic in my journal if anyone is interested. I'm to lazy to upload them in ALL the threads I read lol.


----------



## mannymoo

Lovely pics Kelly. Its definitely grown from your last lot of pics.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh for sure! I'm feeling huge these days and like my belly gets in the way of everything.


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon - how are you feeling? Is it correct that if you had 3 day old embryos put back last Saturday, you are technically 11dpo? Hoping there are some strange feelings going on there which means BFP. Do you really have to wait ALL week to test. You are very patient.

I'm sitting in London and its freezing! It was 30 degrees Celcius when I left home and 0 when I arrived here yesterday. DH flew to Geneva to go snow boarding for the week but because it was so hot back home, he left in flip flops and a t-shirt and Air France lost his suitcase. LOL. He had to buy a whole new wardrobe at the airport!

Hope you are all well. x


----------



## klemoncake

hiiiiiiiiii

ive been poas everyday, it went neg after my trigger............and noww................. 3x:bfp:

shocked!!! its stronger than it ever was last time!!! im going to get more tests today!!!!!!xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh yeah Klemon!!!! Fab fab fab news! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

YAY!!!! Amazing news! So so excited for you and wishing you all the best for the next 9 months (actually only about 8 months to go!!!) I guess the next question is how many??? :) Are you going for beta tests yet? You have my grinning from ear to ear. Congrats hun! xx


----------



## cathgibbs

I was wondering how many too lol xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

CD 2 for me, and we are finally both agreed we will try again this cycle after a 12week loss in sept, and a chemical in nov. Have decided to to take maca root, and aspirin to see if this helps? x


----------



## klemoncake

ahhh thanks girls, im just hoping it sticks!! i did wonder about 2 as its gone positive so quickly but i will very happily take one!!! xx

cath what are you guys doing now? last thing i saw was you were on clomid?? xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww fab news hun, when do you go back to the drs?? Exciting!!

We were only on it for 1 cycle, had a bad side effect, havent really tried this cycle as my grandfather died january 22nd and it was his funeral on Friday and thats when i was Ov so i havent really been in the mood to dtd xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Ahh Lemon. Sounds like this is it for you. So pleased!!! I can't wait to hear how your first appointment goes. As hard as it is, try relax and enjoy. The fact that your test has gone positive so fast is such a good sign. Have you done a digi yet? 

Cath - would be awesome if you got your BFP this cycle too. Not long now until testing time! Now that Lemon has her BFP, I will be sending all my baby dust your way!

Welcome mamaofthree. Sorry for your losses but fingers crossed this will be your lucky cycle. I'm on baby aspirin and so far it seems to have helped me. Keep us posted on how you get on.

Kat and Kelly - hope your both well. Kat - surely its time for a new pic???

xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Manny how you doing? xxx


----------



## klemoncake

ahh sorry about your grandad cath:hugs:

manny, i cant remember if i asked but have u found out sex at all? xx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon I'm so excited for you!!!! Post pics of your tests I'm going through withdrawal lol. I got the faintest of faint positives with my icsi cycle at 7dpo! Which I didn't believe till 8 dpo cause surely it just seemed so early. I also had high hcg and they thought I might possibly have identical twins on board (since I only put 1 back) but nope just one. Apparently my hcg is higher with girls. But I totally know people who did day 3 transfer and had twins!!!!!! I can't wait for your scan. 

Cath so sorry to hear about your grandfather <3

I'm doing ok. Getting more and more uncomfortable as my belly grows. Hating the scale right now to so just a bit bummed. Ready to have baby girl in my arms but she needs to stay in another 4 weeks.


----------



## mannymoo

Cath - so sorry about your grandfather. I missed your post about that - I think we were posting at the same time. Thinking of you hun.

Lemon - still grinning! No - we don't know gender. I thought of calling the doctor while DH was away and finding out (naughty!!) but going to try resist. Are you going to find out? You DH must be delighted!

Kelly you are so close to having your baby in your arms. So exciting. Is your room ready? Post some pics!


----------



## cathgibbs

I agree lemon put sone pics up :-D what dpo are you at hun?

Manny I literally loled when you said you nesrly called the dr to find out the sex :rofl: 

Awww Kelly it wont be long hun and she will be here.....stay away from the scales hun. No good for you xxx

Thanks ladies iv had a shitty 2 weeks but next cycle we ar going for gold lol. Want to be at least 6 months gone before we even think about booking our wedding xxx


----------



## KatM83

Hi ladies sorry not been on for ages!! just gad to read back loads!! 
Klemon!!! YESSSSS massive congrats am so so happy for you hun xx
Cath sorry about your granddad, big hugs to you, hoping all goes well on your next cycle :) xx
Kelly not long now hehe bet you getting a bit fed up, I know I did!! And many hows your bump :) do you have an inkling boy or girl??

Ahh yes I will get a pic up, need to send some to dad so I will defo defo put some up in next few days, seriously just not enough hours in the day haha, Isabel is just fab though I just smile every time I look at her,shes got such a cheeky face, am going to get her weighed tomo :)
lots of love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Not fed up completely just tired of the hormones and moo swings and my eagerness to meet her. I do like being pregnant I'm just impatient lol. I'll post some pics in my journal with my next bump pic next tuesday when I'm 34 weeks. 

Kat can't wait to see another pic of your LO. 

Manny you should post a bump pic to.

Cath I'll keep my fingers crossed for your "gold" cycle.


----------



## mamaofthree

Thanks mannymoo! I am impatient, and anxious all at once, but we'll never know if we don't try. DH was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes after our last baby, and had crazy blood sugars when I miscarried at 12weeks. (the DR said diabetes is known to contribute to miscarriage/fertility issues if uncrolled) Bless him he's been so careful and had good glucose readings for nearly two months and is willing to take all the supplements I put infront of him :) Gota love hime for that! My fingers&toes are crossed for you all. xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mamofthree I think we spoke before hun? Xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hiya hun, I thought we had!!! I remember you! Hope you are ok chick. Fingers crossed for BFP's then. Where are you at cycle wise? x


----------



## mamaofthree

Ooh just read ur ticker lol hahahahahx fxid xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Recognised your name and then seen you were from Cardiff and I clicked tgat we chatted before lol. Not holding out much this cycle we haven't tried tbh. You at cd4? Xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Yep cycle day 4. Really want AF to go away now :(Have got other half on maca root and i'm taking vitex and b6 zinc and aspirin...i'm determined to do all I can to hold on to the next one if we are lucky enough to have one. DH works funny shifts though so it's going to take a bit of creativity lol.Well, you never know hun...the baby I lost in sept was conceived when we werent trying and only dtd once on cd10 which is really random as I have a 31 day cycle??? x


----------



## cathgibbs

Stocking up well on your vits then hun. I don't blame you especially with dh diabetes. .....as long as you dtd every 2 days hun you will be fine. Thats what df intend to do...no more opks no more cp checking. ...just dtd every 2 days lol xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

I've been wondering whether to buy some OPK's but to be honest I think they make me even more anxious...just going to try to dtd every two days defo. Last cycle I was certain I was prego, but nope AF came on time :( Oh well we'll see xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck Cath and Mamaofthree. Fingers crossed for the Welsh gals this cycle! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeh they stressed me out hun and i was doing them like 3 times a day lol,i think i ov the day of my grandads funeral and i know we dtd the day before and after but that was that lol! Its so horrible when you think you are isnt it?

Awww bless ya Manny!! I hope so! how you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Awww thanks Manny, I hope so do...got a strict schedule planned wahahahahahaha...not a control freak honest. lol. Just soo nervous. xxx


----------



## klemoncake

hi everyone!! 
manny - put up a bump pic!!!!!! 

mama- i agree, opks did make me a bit mad, i was weeing on them every 4 hrs even when i knew i was ov'ing!!

hpts are getting darker- im still doing them evry day like a mad woman so ill get somew pics up for you poas addicts!! 
for you preggars ladies- is it normal to have cramps sort of down below like uterus area at this stage? im paranoid!! no bleeding or anything but its still super early.. im literally not doing anything in case i disrupt anything!! xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

i have cramped with all my pregnancies hun and 4 of them are healthy little children. It's more than likely hormonal,; also your uterus is stretching. i found the cramps quite uncomfortable with my first, to the point I was sure AF was coming. Try to relax, but if it gets to be more than regular period cramping get it checked on...sounds totally normal tho :) xx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon I also was quite cramp in the beginning. As mamma says ^^, if it gets bad, go to the doctor but I think a reasonable amount of crampiness is totally normals. Its probably a really good sign. When do you go for blood tests?


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah it's normal klemon, they feel kind of like period pains it's things stretching and growing and hormones kicking in. I had it with all 3 of my pregnancies. Now after nearly 8 months of no cramping I expect I'll be feeling it soon when she decides to come.


----------



## klemoncake

Thanks ladies, its settled a bit now. think am just being ultra paranoid!!!
got my scan booked for 4th march, 2 days after my 3oth birthday so am looking forward to that!

hope your all well, xxxx


----------



## KatM83

cramping is very normal hun, you will panic tho right to the end!! putting some pics up,hope everyones ok xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0597.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









DSCN0584.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kelly9

Aww she's adorable!


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Kat she is sooooooooooooooo cute!! xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Awwwwwwww what a beautiful little baby! xxx


----------



## klemoncake

ahhhhhh!! love her!!! she's a real cutie pie! xx


----------



## mannymoo

She is gorgeous Kat. Thanks for posting!


----------



## mamaofthree

Ok, so I couldn't resist and I used an opk yest despite it only being cd9 (obsessed) Anyway, the line was super dark but not quite as dark as the control...then today it was faint again. Anyone had this happen? I normally go from nothing to positive so just wondering. That's it now though not doing another as I can feel myself obsessing lol. xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mine do that hun, go from dark to pale then pale then pale then dark lol! I hate OPKS!!! xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Well I was a it confused as only once have I ov'd on cycle day 10, and that one ended in mc :( (mind you so did one on cd 19 but hey) I was worried the egg wouldn't be mature enough etc... you see this is what they do to me lol!!! Step away from the tests. hahahaha. Hows you hun anyway? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

This is why i hate them lol their so confusing hun!! Iv scrapped them this cycle, just dtd every other day :-D

Im having a few weird symptoms but my symptoms are very simialr to PMS so you never know lol!! today im having flushes, bbs are getting slightly bigger,veinier and a bit sensitive but my under arm and armpit are killing like iv been to the Gym all day! xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

It's hard not to get excited isn't it?! Well hopefully next month we'll both have some good news, and if not there is always the next one lol.I promised Dh it wouln't take over, but i've a feeling it will. xxx


----------



## KatM83

I hope we get more good news from you 2 ladies :)
How are them bumps doing? And klemon, hope you are feeling well?
Ha thanks i think shes soooo cute, ive had the odd smile but she likes frowning better lol xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm just tired and grumpy and uncomfortable but still happy to be feeling baby girl inside. A few more weeks and ill be pleading with her to come out! 

Cath I hope you get a nice surprise! 

My pols usually went from faint to light line to positive I could usually see a progression.


----------



## mannymoo

Any news Cath? Have you tested? Still feeling out of sorts? Hoping for a valentines BFP for you! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Manny :-D Yep tested BFN, im not feeling down though im feeling really happy for some reason? Yep still feeling out of sorts, yesterday felt really nausea in the PM and again today in the AM but i do think its more nerves than anything! how are you hun? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

I'm not going to lose hope for this cycle just yet. Your symptoms do sound really promising! And yay for being happy! Thats great!!

All fine this side. I managed to get my pram and car seat back from the UK - it was a mission!!! But at least feeling slightly more prepared now.

Hi everyone else. Hope you're well?


----------



## cathgibbs

Normally I would give up too hun but i dont feel ready to just yet lol! Just had lunch and im having weird stomach cramps and feel really sick again so i think ill test in a while.

Oohhhh exciting!! Have you got most of the stuff ready yet? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Which stroller did you go with? 

Cath ill keep my hopes up for you to!


----------



## mannymoo

Definitely don't give up hope Cath. For my second pregnancy I only got my BFP at 16dpo. There is still a great chance!

Kelly - we went for the bugaboo chameleon - not sure if it is just a UK brand or if you get them in Canada too? It is great for multi-terrain and we spend most weekends out in the country so thought it would be a good choice. For car seat we went with maxi-cosi. Have you got everything ready?


----------



## cathgibbs

Manny I LOVE that pram!!!! Xxx


----------



## KatM83

fingers crossed for you cath :) I got Izzy weighed today she is 10lbs 15 :) shes smiling lots now too! I want another hehehe xxx


----------



## Kelly9

We get that stroller out here its very nice. I have the same car seat as you to. I have the baby jogger city select double stroller it's great on rough terrain as well. 

I'm pretty much all set I need one more thing or two but won't get it till I'm in NS. I'm just waiting on a wall decal I ordered for the nursery and the baby's name letters for the wall but those won't come in till after I leave so they'll go up when I get home with baby girl. I've been miserable the last little while though. My joints are very sore in the mornings I can barely move my fingers they're so stiff and sore and walking hurts so much. Really hoping she comes early or that the docs will strip my membranes early to get her out sooner. I haven't slept in months. Fun stuff. Plush hemoglobin is quiet low and my fundal height hasn't grown in a month. I see a specialist back home at 36 weeks. 

Kat then have another!


----------



## KatM83

sean said im not allowed haha, I don't think could go through the stress again! bless you its no fun not sleeping, they might induce you, do you have any growth scans x


----------



## mamaofthree

Fingers crossed for you cath..the symptoms sound good. Am so happy, got a very dark (darker than control) pos opk just now cd14 so thye vitex must have helped a bit as I normaly O on cd 21 yeayyyyy. Hadn't been testing this last few days as they were driving me up the wall, but just got a feeling! Lets hope DH does his bit lol. xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know if they'll scan me again, they might since I'm seeing a new doc for my 36 week apt due to being in a different province. I hope they do to be honest. I have a few issues such as low hemoglobin, my already increased risk for bleeding heavily and numbness plus heart palpitations, though I don't want to be induced, just want membranes stripped. The furthest I'd go with an induction is the cervidil but I want a natural labour so don't want pitocin or anything like that. Hopefully I'll know more at my 36 week apt. 

I fly out tomorrow and start my 2 day trip back to NS so if I'm not around thats why.


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck Kelly. Keep us posted on how you get on. I'm surprised they letting you fly. Most airlines here stop you at 35 weeks which is why I will sadly be missing my SILs wedding end of April. Where will baby be born? In NS?


----------



## Kelly9

Here you can't fly past 36 weeks but I'll be 35 weeks exactly the day of my last flights. 

I'll keep you guys updated for sure. Next apt is at 36 weeks, hopefully I meet my new OB, the apt is at maternal fetal medicine so I'm not sure if the OB will be there or I'll just see a generic one that works the clinic, every province does it differently. I need to see an OB though because I need my GBS swab done and I'm going to beg for a membrane swab at my 37 week apt.


----------



## cathgibbs

Kat!! You need to change your title now hun!!! Your no longer cautiously preg!! You have a baby :-D 

Kelly and Manny i hope your well! 

Mamofthree I hope your've caught that egg!!

well 16dpo AF was due on Sat and BFN - not happy xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath hooray that AF hasn't shown up yet. Hoping you get that BFP asap. Are you using FMU and FRERs? Keep testing. The wait must be getting very annoying for you but fingers crossed that second line appears in the next couple of days!


----------



## cathgibbs

Just using IC's and superdrug tests hun, I think we missed Ov though as we only done it on CD13 & 15 thinking i Ov on CD14 and CD23 :-( HMPH Fed up! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

If it was CD14, there is still a good chance. If it was CD23, you might have to wait a little longer for testing. Although CD23 sounds quite late for OV. Is your cycle length back to normal?


----------



## cathgibbs

It was - thats the most frustrating thing!! It took 10 months to get back to normal :-( I think the stress of my grandfather dying has delayed it cause he died on Jan 22nd and Ov was scheduled for Feb 1st :-( xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Sorry hun. I know stress can throw things out a bit. Still hoping that you might be lucky and just have a shy bfp on board. Keep us posted. x


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun, i will, gonna try and forget about it but its hard not to wonder every bloody day xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

I used to Ov as late as that Cath, and didn't test pos until quite late. (Mine was around 21 days) It didn't seem to cause any probs with the four I have. The wait is just agonising isn't it.Fingers crossed for you...I know lots of women who don't have a pos hpt until week 6.I'm dreading the next two weeks. DH had been having a few uhh hrrmm 'problems' due to the stress I'm apparently put him under so lets just hope we've done enough! :( xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Problem is though we have only dtd like once after ov :-( Just called the Drs now, got an apt on Friday ,i m going to see if she will refer me to a fertility specialist and i want a HSG done, after an ectopic a HSG works wonders,,,,really feeling down today xxx

Just remember hun, it only takes the once to get that egg so iv got everything x for you hun!! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. Have had a terrible afternoon. I had a massive bleed and have been admitted to hospital. Baby is fine and kicking away, placenta is attached and cervix is closed so they don't know where the blood came from. Going to be here for a few days and then on bed rest for a while. They will start me on steroids at 27 weeks as there is a good chance baby will come early. Just hoping not too early. Will keep you all posted. X


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun!! :hugs: !!!! Atleas baby is fine and happily kicking away and your in the best place hun! i bet your sooooo worried but im sure everything will be fine lovely xxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Many I hope all is well. It could have been a subchorionic bleed and if you bled enough it wouldn't be detectable on a scan as it bled its self dry. Hopefully that's all it was and you'll be in the clear till the end of your pregnancy! 

Cath waiting sucks I hope you get an answer soon.


----------



## mamaofthree

Oh Manny! How stressful for you! i hope you are feeling well in yourself, and it's fantastic there are no probs with placenta&cervix is still closed. Hold on little baby xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi everyone. Just popping in to say hi. Still in hospital but hoping to go home today. Bleeding has stopped and all seems fine for now. I had my Anti-D shots yesterday and 4 steroids shots today to help develop LO's lungs incase he/she shows up early, so I have two very sore bum cheeks LOL.

Hope you are all well?

Lemon, isn't your appointment this week? Can't wait to hear how it goes. 
Cath good luck for friday. 
Kelly hope the trip is going well?
Mamaofthree - please remind me where you are in your cycle?
Kat - hope LO is doing good.

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

How are you feeling tho hun? Do you feel ok to go home? Oohbhh bless ya haha have a nice warm bath later to sooth those cheeks lol xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Awwww Manny, fingers crossed you get home soon! Do have support at home so you can take it easy? I am currently at cd 19. I had a LH surge on sat evening(cd 15) but didn't test the day before as was away so figured it would stress me if I got a pos...I have a feeling it was and I caught the peak on sat. Anyhow, DH has been feeling the pressure so we dtd on the wednesday(three days before the peak of surge) then on the sat and sunday...now he's on nights so that'll have to do! On those days he had a few problems (blush) but it was still just about able to happen, do you think it will make a difference if the sperm couldn't get as close to the cervix. I'm so sorry if tmi ladies. Also will us only have dtd twice over the 'surge' time affect our chances do you think? Defo not fertile now though...xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Mamaofthree, all you need is one little strong swimmer from one of those times and you're sorted. I think you have a great chance so stay positive. When are you going to test? I was using pre seed for pregnancy 2 and 3 and think it really helps. If you don't already use it, maybe you should give it a try. It apparently keeps the little sperm alive for longer and helps them swim.

I'm back at home now on bed rest and already bored out of my mind! Going back tomorrow for another scan so we'll know more then. Have sadly cancelled our two pre-baby mini-breaks and all our other plans over the next few weeks so going to be even more bored - but all for a good cause.

Have a great day ladies. X


----------



## mamaofthree

Glad to hear you are home! I bet you are bored, if your anything like me I can't let other ppl take over either. Hope scan goes well Tomorrow! I may try that next cycle, thanks for the advise. I feel so selfish wanting another baby =( the baby i mc in Sept wasn't planned, and just as i started to get excited as my 12week scan was in a few days...he/she was gone. Having a down day today..think its these pesky hormones! Anyone have breast pain in liteal phase? Xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Manny sorry you had to cancel your breaks away hun :-( Glad your home now and resting up, try and do as little as possible!!

Mamofthree, i have been this cycle, just on and off stabbing pains and now my left boob hurts if i poke it around the side lol xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Sore boobs = good sign!! Let's have 2 BFPs this mOnth!!


----------



## cathgibbs

I hope so hun! Fed up of waiting now!! CD34 and 20DPO and NOTHING!! Arrghhhhhhhh!! you feeling better at home? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Many glad you are home! 

Cath how annoying! I hope you get an answer soon. 

I'm home now but don't have Internet all the time. Next apt is 36 weeks so on Tuesday.


----------



## klemoncake

Hi all, its all over for me again. HCG is dropping down and sould start bleeding today/tomo. 
I could tell on monday, all my symptoms vanished it was just like last time. 
So Im back TTC again, wile nursing a major 2 bottle of wine hangover! 

Have sent off my detials to ARGC in london- as the best success rates in UK, which obv means its the most expensive. Am selling my car, wedding dress, rings..maybe even the dog:cry: 

Best of luck to you all with the bubbas xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun I am soooooooooooo so sorry :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Awww hun, my thoughts are withh you! Whagt awful news. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon I'm so sad to hear this. You're in my thoughts and prayers. I really hope that you can get some answers as to why it happened again. Nobody should have to go through a mc once, and certainly not twice.
Did they have you on progesterone and aspirin after getting your BFP?
Sending you big hugs. xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon your post made me tear up. I'm so sorry. I truly believe you will have your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon just wanted to check in to see how you're doing? Has anything happened yet? I was thinking that you should try go for a scan (if you haven't had one already) just in case both embryos implanted and maybe you've only lost one. I still have everything crossed for you. Hope you are doing ok. Xx


----------



## mamaofthree

Lemon, I hope you are holding up..thinking of you.

All, I stupidly did a frer with smu. I didnt even need to go enough to do it! bfn of course! I guess 7-9 dpo is too early :( 

Hope everyone is ok.

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Klemon how are you holding up lovely??

mamofthree put the FRER down lol if you have test get some IC's atleast you wont be wasting money by using them xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

I'm over it now hun! Driving myself mad lol. How's things with you cath? X


----------



## cathgibbs

lol it is hard hun i know how you feel!! im good thanks chick, ordered my preseed today yay! xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

yayyyy! I think I might start temping etc again as can't afford opks and they're so unreliable (for me anyhow it would seem) Might try preseed too, saw it on amazon. :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Get the cheapy ov tests off ebay hun. Ill send you the link to the ones that I use if you want?? Get preseed! ! Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon thinking of you.


----------



## cathgibbs

me too hun :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

And me also. xx


----------



## mamaofthree

Thanks Cath, I'll have a look now. x


----------



## KatM83

Oh just been on, im so so sorry klemon. That has made me so sad, it really isn't fair im so sorry hun xxxx

Manny hope all ok with you after your bleed, its scary isn't it, why do they think babs will come early?
Kelly not long now!
Good luck cath and mamaofthree :) xx
Came on to post pic of Izzy but doesn't really seem right now :(


----------



## mamaofthree

Thanks Cat! Really tender breasts yest, and lots of ewcm today at 9/10dpo but.... I have the norovirus really bad, so can't symptom spot anymore as everything hurts :( and my daughter turns 5 tomo, really hoping this sickness will go away. :( LOL feeling so sorry for myself! xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Sorry typo *Kat x


----------



## mamaofthree

OMG!!! there is a second line on my clear blue test. Its super faint, thought it was an evap, but it showed up imediately, and is as thick as the control line but just faint. It's gota be a pos right? Just did it now after a glass of oj as couldn't resist. x


----------



## cathgibbs

rush out and get a superdrug test hun!! iv heard mixed things about thos CB Plus tests but i had my last bfp on them!! it was really thin and faint but def a line!! :happydance: What dpo you at? xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

I'm 10dpo hun, It appeared within 1minute and is the same thickness as the control. I just took the test apart lol, and it's definately there...very faint, but def blue and not grey. feeling crampy though so maybe its a chemical again. x


----------



## cathgibbs

CB Evaps arent grey their blue but this doesnt sound like one hun  Cramping is a good sign!! Go and get a Superdrug test their sooooo cheap and sooooo good lol i love SD ones and CB Digis :happydance: xxxxxxxxxx

P.s I hope you dont take what iv said as a bad way hun about the CB Plus xxxxxxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Not at all hun! They are terrible for running! It's just so damn hard isn't it? Thing is when I did my frer a few days ago I had a watermark type line which was a bit suspicious as the only time I've had one of those I was actually pregnant. I was kinda happy the cb turned pos so quickly (if it was lol) as it's a 25 sensitivity, and with my chem I only had a pos frer. Am sick though, so can't go out :( Will have to wait :( x


----------



## cathgibbs

Well iv got a few ICs with me at work if you want me to send them to you hun? Saves you going out?? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Oooo exciting! Sounds positive to me. 

I have a scan on wed.


----------



## mamaofthree

Thanks Cath for the offer...that's really kind. My DH is going out to get a frer tonight for tomo morning. I'm a bit concerned now though as new they were unreliable for some. I've always had good results from them in past so thought I'd use them again. Maybe it's a false pos? How would I tell? It faded after about 20minutes..still there but harder to see, but all the hpt info sheets say to disregard after 10mins. Help...majorly stressing now!

Oooooh kelly that's exciting!

xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww love it will be positive! It showed up mega quick!! You've got realky sore boobies too and that test worked for me last time too :-D :-D :-D pma hun!!


Kelly tgats fab

Klemon hope your ok hun xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Mama that is very exciting. I'v used cb a few times and they have seemed to work fine for me. Let us know in the morning. I have everything crossed for you!

Kelly yay for your scan. Is this your last one?

Fms I'm doing much better (except had a car crash yesterday but wasn't serious. My ob is on holiday now for 10 days so hoping all stays calm.

Xx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi All, am kinda worried because it's light, but I'm about 11dpo today. The clearblue plus did work correctly for me. What do you all think? xxx
 



Attached Files:







pregnancy test.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mannymoo

Thats a definite BFP!!! Congrats. I think the strength is perfect for 11 dpi so don't worry about how dark it is. Lets hope its an uneventful 9 months for you!


----------



## mamaofthree

Thank you so much many! I'm scared to get excited tbh. I had convinced myself yesterday's cb was a false pos because it seemed to vanish after 10/20minutes, and then dh was sick so couldn't go out to get a frer. I went to Asda in my pjs at 7am lol! My heart was pounding...and then after a min there it was. Hopeful all will be uneventful. 

How are you manny anyway?

Xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Congratulations hun! What a fab St Davids Day prezzie xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Thanks hunny! I'm really stressed about it though. Am driving dh mad lol...keep thinking the worst. I guess that's to be expected though. Doesn't help that I've had a stomach bug...tired&emotional lol. Happus dydd dewi sant! X


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww hun I know your thinking the worst im sure I will be too but what df and I have agreed to do is if I get pg again we aren't gonna worry we are going to enjoy every moment of it because if the worst does happen at least we had a few weeks of being happy rather than worry hun try that xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

That's a great line for 11dpo! 

Manny glad to hear you're ok. No it's not my last scan but maybe it is lol. I'm having them every week till baby comes so if it is my
Last ill be super happy. Going to ask about a 38 week induction. Hoping they don't make me wait till 39 weeks.


----------



## mamaofthree

Thanks guys! Got an infected wisdom tooth now too! Let the fun begin lol. Kelly hope all went well yest, on the plus side you get to see bubs more often :) Cath, I need so company...come on bfp!!!!!xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Kelly yay for weekly scans

Im trying mamofthree well not yet byt when Monday co es ill be in my fertile week so ill whip tbe preseed out and away we go lol how you feeling hun xxx


----------



## KatM83

yey congratulations!:happydance: come on cath!!
Kelly fingers crossed its your last then;)
manny hope your ok after car crash!
k lemon thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Sounds like a plan hunny!

I'm ok, been Gargling salt water to try to get rid of this pain in my wisdom tooth...am not gonna have antib's this early. Sometimes I feel really preg, then other times normal. What is stressing me is that I had really bad breast pain up until cd 9 when I had what I now know to be implantation cramps and now I hardly feel them. Maybe it's a good thing as I always get it before AF? 

Wasn't going to tell anyone either but it slipped out to a friend of mine, and my dad was using the Internet on my iPad and I had left one of my pages open. Think I'd been googling antibiotics in early preg or something, and he read the whole page out loud. I'm guessing they know now lol. Feel like a teenager lol. Got DH mum coming down from Rhondda this aft so she' ll prob know too....grrrrrrrr silly me. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Im from the Rhondda :-D xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

I thought you were Hun. Whereabouts? Dh is from penygraig..Amos hill x


----------



## cathgibbs

Im from Porth but live in Pontypridd with my oh lol small world isnt it? Love the way your dad found out too :rofl: xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

I know lol. He's such an insensitive man too, he just kept reading my history even though I was totally dying lol.nit is a small world! Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Hilarious about your dad. But quite nice that the secret is out to the folks. Although I'm really close to both my parents and dh's parents, I still always found it awkward telling them everytime we were pregnant.

Mama it took me a lOng time to adjust to being pregnant in the early days. I did a test every day for at least 3 weeks after my first bfp - extreme! Those early days are scary but just take it one day at a time...

Right - you're next cath!!!

Kelly 38 weeks is so close for you now. I'm jealous! Can't believe I still have so long to wait. I'm getting so impatient already.

Lemon still thinkIng of you tons. I hope you are surrounded by lots of love and support. Let us know how you're doing when you're ready to come back here.

Kat please post some more pics. I love seeing other peoples little miracles!!


----------



## Kelly9

Still seems ages away and my induction hasn't been set yet. Hopefully ill decide at my next apt on Tuesday. 

We always told our parents right away but no one else. Waited till nearly 13 weeks this time.


----------



## KatM83

shes had her jabs today bless her xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0632[1].jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cathgibbs

Kat I love that little dress on her!!!! Xxx

Mamofthree hows you? 

Kelly is it your scan tomorrow? 

Klemon xxxxxxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Aww kat...gorgeous! And bless her.x
H
Manny, hope you're well.x

Kelly, exciting stuff from this point...won't be long :)x

Cath, I'm ok Hun. Did another frer 14 dpo (yest) and itncame up quicker&was slightly darker :) hope ur ok :) x

feeling a bit stressed about lack of cm that's usual in pregnancy, but am thinking the dryness is cus ingot dehydrated after the sickness bug. (Sorry if tmi) am having to seriously use all my will power not to test everyday. I'd have to do it in secret if I did as other half would go nuts, :( xxx


----------



## KatM83

haha its a tutu hehe xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Dont worry too much hun as it differs for women I know tbe majority have major cm but some have none and like you saud you haven't veen v well xxx

Im doing a trial for a clear blue study :happydance: xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Kat so cute! 

Yes scan tomorrow gbs negative and membranes being stripped at next weeks apt!


----------



## mamaofthree

Hope all goes well today Kelly!

Cath, what will that involve Hun? Sounds exciting :) thank you for being so lovely hunny. :)

I want to apologise to everyone for being so neurotic :( 

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Dont be silly I can understand your worry hun :hugs: are you still testing lol I know i would be but im a serial poas addict lol!!

Oohhhh the CB trial!! Im so EXCITED to start it lol!! CB are sending me a brand new fertility moniter that hasnt been released to the public (obv because they are doing a trial on it ha) they will then send me loads of OPKS and HPTs, i have to write in a calander day that AF is here days that we DTD days that i got a peak etc, after the month is up i send back all the tests and moniter BBOOOO and they then send me £50's worth of love to shop vouchers!! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat she is such a little princess! SOO cute!

Kelly hope all goes well today at your scan. Exciting that next app you get the process started! Eekkkk. Apparently my ob/gyn is nick-named golden finger because he can send any lady into labour. Lol.

Mama I seriously tested very day for weeks. We're all a bit neurotic after a loss. Don't worry - it's normal. How you feeling? Have you had any blood tests yet?

Cath trial sounds great and no need to but any tests this month. I hope it brings the luck that you've been waiting for!

Lemon sending more hugs your way. Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kat she is such a little princess! SOO cute!

Kelly hope all goes well today at your scan. Exciting that next app you get the process started! Eekkkk. Apparently my ob/gyn is nick-named golden finger because he can send any lady into labour. Lol.

Mama I seriously tested very day for weeks. We're all a bit neurotic after a loss. Don't worry - it's normal. How you feeling? Have you had any blood tests yet?

Cath trial sounds great and no need to but any tests this month. I hope it brings the luck that you've been waiting for!

Lemon sending more hugs your way. Xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Manny I havent been offered any bloods? I don't think they will keep tabs on me as have only had 2 losses, But am going to the gp on Monday so will ask...although am feeling more preg. We went out for lunch and I'm totally exhausted from it, plus couldn't eat a piece of toast this am. Never thought I'd be so happy to say that!

Oooooh Cath, that's fab! Free tests to poas with nd shopping vouchers..that's just too good an opportunity to miss :)

Xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hey me again lol! Just did another frer and my test is darker than control :) :) :) super happy! Hope you're all well. Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Great news Mama. Thats an excellent sign!


----------



## cathgibbs

Great news hun :-D how many weeks are you xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Ummm my last af was feb 3 feb so I guess that makes me 4 nearly 5weeks. Am going to gp tomorrow although they have said they won't do bloods am gonna try my luck and plead with them for my sanity. 

Lol, I kept saying I didn't feel preg so my DH was going out of his mind and came back at lunch with a load of frers and made me do one. Lol. It was pos as soon as I wee'd on it :) think I'm about 16/ 17 dpo ish. Shattered from all the stressing now.Bring on the horrible symptoms pleeeeeaase! 

Hope you guys are having a good day. Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Manny thats so funny! My doc apparently also gives the best sweeps so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I am tempted to give myself one at this point. Baby is 6 pounds 14 ounce if the scan is right but they can be off. I'm secretly hoping she's a little smaller. But at that weight Ive got motivation to get her out asap. 

Mama thats great news

and cath sucks they make you give the monitor back!


----------



## mamaofthree

Hey ladies, how are you all....missed you the last few days :( x

Kelly, that's a fab weight! Any news on the big day

Manny hope you and bump are well

Cath, how's you.

I don't like it on first tri :( too scaryv :( think ill stay here hehe 

Xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Lexi Serena Kelly was born march 13 @ 10:26 weighing 7 pounds 14 ounces.


----------



## mannymoo

Awww Kelly! Amazing news! Congrats to you and welcome to the world little Lexi. Please post a pic when you can. Going to check your journal now to see if one is there. Absolutely love the name. Lexi is on my top 5 at the moment too:)

Hang here mama. I remember how scary first tri was. How you feeling?


----------



## mannymoo

No more journal?!? Where do I go for pics?


----------



## Kelly9

Ill post some in here when I get my laptop. I closed my journal for various reasons.


----------



## mannymoo

Looking forward to it. How you feeling? Must be such an amazing feeling having your little girl with you. And skyler must be delighted to be a big bro!


----------



## cathgibbs

Kelly yay congratulations hun! Pics!!

Mamofthree how you feeling hun? 

Manny I hope your well hun xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath how is your trial going? Did the fertility monitor work?


----------



## cathgibbs

havent had it yet hun, most prob get it next week now :-( xxx


----------



## mannymoo

well in that case I hope you get your bfp before you have to start the trial!


----------



## Kelly9

Ill post pics once I'm home I don't have my laptop at the moment. 

It's the most amazing feeling ever apart from having my son put in my arms that was just as amazing. Big bro gets to meet his sis today I'm excited to see how he reacts!


----------



## mamaofthree

Awwww lovely news! Congrats Kelly...enjoy xx

Cath booooo, that's rubish it hasn't arrived yet.

Thanks Manny I think I will stay here lol, feel safer.

I'm doing fine, stopped testing Sunday as my control line was barely visable, as the test was so dark! Thought that had to be good, plus go urine test confirmed it. Testing was making me crazy lol. No major symptoms to report, bit tired and run down, crazy gag telex but no sickness. Solo bloated tho, ppl are giving me the is she look hahaha. Felt really awful with last mc and hcg was through the roof which wasn't normal for me, so here's hoping the milder symptoms are a good sign =) xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - just wanted to post some pics from my scan yesterday. Unfortunately baby either had an arm, a leg, a hand or the umbilical cord across its face from every angle that we tried but we got a couple of pics. I also took a screenshot of when baby kicked its legs right up. In your opinions, is this what I think it is??? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby shot 1.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1









Baby shot 2.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1









Potty shot.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mamaofthree

Awwwwww these are amazing manny! Soooo cute. My third baby I had these done but the placenta was covering part of his face...yours are fab! Bet your really excited. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Fab pics hun !!! I think boy! Xxc


----------



## mamaofthree

I think boy too !!! Such a cheeky little face :) xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I think boy to!

Here are a few pics, the bump is 37+5 11 hours or so befor Lexi came!
 



Attached Files:







lexi38weeks.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5









lexi.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2









lexi1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mamaofthree

Beautiful Kelly! Welldone you! I hope you are both well, and enjoying getting to know each other. Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

So beautiful Kelly! Congrats again. Hope you're doing well. Xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm doing pretty well, having some issues with breastfeeding, Lexi is shredding my nipples but I think I Have thrush so I'm pumping for the next couple of days and giving her that till I see the doc.


----------



## cathgibbs

Kelly shes beautiful hun xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

day 21 bloods came back, my progesterone is 65.9? xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Cath, what did the dr say? Isn't it good if above 30 or something....don't know about an upper limit though? How long is your cycle? Xx

Kelly, do you have symptoms. Of thrush ie glazed or white nipples/ patches in baby's mouth? Also do you get pain throughout feed or just during the latch and initial minute. Sorry Hun, not being noses lol, I'm an nct breast feeding counsellor lol, it's a passion, and it's horrible having issues in the early days. If the pain ends after the first few mins and u have no obvious signs it unlikely. Cracked nipples, that are sore and red can be extremely painfully, but will get better as you both get used to position and attachment. Do you know if you have a local nct branch near...consultants and counsellors often no more than GPS...just a thought tho Hun. Xxxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Excuse my typos, my iPad has a mind of its own lol. X


----------



## cathgibbs

Y its all normal it means my ovulation is really good and if an egg were to implabt my lining would be really thick. With my ectop my progesterone was 69. Been having really aching inner thigh today hhmmm

How you feeling hun xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

I'm ok, started feeling a bit sick and super tired. Stressing because Ive got round ligament pain and I think I have a cyst on my right ovary. Its not painful but just a dull ache on my right side. I was going to take atrip to A&e just to put my mind at ease, but its gone today, and its the same pain i get around ovulation and AF. I know i've had it before but I just keep thinking somethings wrong. Have a scan in two weeks though :) 

Do you think somethings up then cath? You could potentially test now couldn't you...still early but possible? 

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yay for scan!! thats exciting! how far gone will you be then hun?? 

hhmmmm dont know hun tbh im in 2 minds, i have tested and bfn booo xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Booooo might just be a bit early...ur bound to have concerns though. Every little twinge is a new thing to worry over for me.

I will be 8 plus 6 .. I booked it for the wrong week, meant to book it for 7-6 but got muddled lol. Got this massive fear there won't be anything in there. I am looking forward to it though.

You got your monitor now ? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhh bless you im sure it will all be fine hun, your bound to be worried though chick. is it a private scan or nhs?

Nope, they sent an email yest saying they are delayed and will be sent out in the next few weeks :-( xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

It's private Hun with baby bond in st melons in Cardiff. It's £100 well spent if it means I spend the rest of my weeks feeling less stressed. My gp has been totally useless, and they don't seem to care so no chance of getting one on nhs !!! They won't even check my bloods :( I did read that nice guidelines are/ have changed though and ow they are starting to refer woman after two miscarriages as opposed to three which is good. Not my gp though unfortunately.

Hopefully it'll be with you in time for o next cycle then if you don't have a bfp before then. If I hadn't been so dehydrated from that bug I don't think I would've got a poas so early. See how you feel in a couple of days. I felt like I was out last cycle yet the one before that I was convinced I was preg so ya never know. 

Was a achey inner thigh a symptom with the ep or is it usual before af for you Hun? Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ahhhh right, the fertility clinic next to the Royal Glam Hospital is £75 but for you its out of your way and you would be paying extra in fuel to get there, the Royal Glam are excellent tho i can self refer myself for a scan, I did it after the mc when i got preg with the ep their really good, my GP is the same as yours, she called me yesterday with my day 21 results and i said 'oh shall i see you next month then?' and she said no i know your ov thats fine! GREAT! Your bound to be nervous hun but i think it'll be ok chick :-D

Im not sure tbh i cant really remember, having a few tinges/pushing type feeling around my right ovary now...i did say i wasnt going to SS this month! xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Awe that does sound good! I live just off the a48 bypass though so st melons is two more junctions on. So how do you self refer to the royal glam? Did you call the early preg unit and they give you an apt? I wish uhw would do that....was gonna go in and say I was worried, but it'd mean going through a&e and I feel bad cuz I'm not sick just neurotic..lol!

I always get that feeling around my ovary..I have it now infact, and can't be sure if its a hormonal thing or whether its a small cyst forming after o. My right one always gets cysts...never feel a thing from my left one, I swear it doesn't work! 

Symptom spotting is evil :( whenever I think I am..I'm not, and vice versa lol. It just drives us crazy. It'll happen though Hun, especially as next month you're going all out with this monitor :) who knows this one may be the cycle, and I got everything crossed for you, you deserve it Hun!! what does your Oh think about the trial? Mine gets stressed when I mention charting or opts or anything that makes it into a science project as he calls it lol. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yep, I ring up the EPU and tell them that iv had a mc and now an ep and im pregnant again and im wondering if i can self refer for a scan BUT cause i was in the EPU for 3 days every week for 3 weeks with the mc and then 4 days a week for 2 weeks before i had my op with my ep the nurses know me quite well.

Well if you often get cysts hun why dont you ring the EPU and explain your history with the cysts etc and (play on it a bit) say how much its hurting etc? They might just tell you to come in on thursday for a scan?

oh dont ask about that bloody machine!! they sent me an email yesterday saying that they will have to send another consent form out because there are a few extra things added to it! Af is due Saturday so i really cant expect it here next cycle :-( Not happy cxxx


----------



## mamaofthree

That's so bad! You'd think they'd want to get it out to you ASAP so they can get whatever results they want!! That's ridiculous!

I might do that Hun it can't harm to ask can it?! You're right though you do have to play on it. Haven't heated from the midwife yet either. Thought the first apt was 8 weeks. If I had I'd prob ask them. They're prob ignoring me lol....not her again hahaha.

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Its bad that you have to do that to be seen but just think you wont be the first or the last that has to do it hun! give them a ring and see what they say, let me know xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Cath good luck this cycle!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun xxxx


----------



## klemoncake

hey all, just popping in to say hello and a massive CONGRATS to kelly- what a cutie pie! I really like Lexi too after watching Grays!

Congrats mama too xx

Hope ur ok Kat, Manny and Cath. 

Im waiting to ov, then on next cycle starting my monitoring month before IVF no 2 starts..i will keep u updated as to what happens..theyve done chromosome tests on us both and on the miscarriage tissue and im going for immune testing next week so maybe something will show up. i have sort of left the assisted conception threads as its all a bit too depressing so this is the first time ive been on here since so i will pop back in soon to see how u all are! lots of love xx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon so glad to see you! I hope your second cycle goes much better! You won't have the infection thing so here's tooth embies and lots of luck!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey klemon lovely to see you hun I hope your ok? Iv got everything x hun xxxxxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Fingers& toes crossed klemon, hope you get some answers, and a sticky one next round of Ivf ....lovely to hear from you! 

How's everyone else doing?manny and Cath xxx

Kelly, I hope you and baby are doing well :)xxx

Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

We're doing ok, still in Nova Scotia don't head home till April 11. DH and I are having a rough day so I'm a little down about that, seems like we're having more then usual even with a 5 week vacation while I waited for him to arrive here. 

Anyway here is Lexi's birth story!


Lexi Serena Kelly
March 13, 2013. 10:26 am. 7 lbs 14 oz. 20 in. HC 34 cms.

Tuesday march 12 I woke up very early in the morning to excruciating pain, gall bladder pain. I toughed it out for 3 hours before having my MIL take me to the windsor hospital. At the hospital they managed my pain and vomiting and then released me the next morning at 1030 ish with instructions to go straight to the IWK maternity hospital to see my OB who I&#8217;d had an apt with later on in the day anyway. 

They took me straight up for monitoring where I developed a fever, I had something viral that Skyler had had the week before. Based off labs they decided to admit me and I was to be helped along into labour in the next couple of days when a spot opened up. I was already 2 cm&#8217;s dilated 50% effaced and in early labour with irregular contractions.

My doula came to visit later that evening then I went to bed. 

I woke up at about 120 am on the 13th of march to convulsions and muscles spasms so strong that I could not stop them and breathing was hard due to my neck muscles being strained so hard. My belly was rock solid as well for the same reason. I called for the nurse who listened to baby&#8217;s heart beat with the doppler and discovered it was 210 and maintaining that rate so she called the resident on call. 

I was sent down to the birthing unit by request of the on call doc and it was decided that they&#8217;d help me along in labour that night due to a resurgence of the fever which had caused my convulsions and because of the baby&#8217;s heart rate. The nurse who was there when I arrived stated that I&#8217;d be having a baby tonight and not vaginally if we could not get her heart rate down. That freaked me out and made me cry but the nurse said it was likely due to my fever spike and with fluids and tylenol it should go down. Sure enough that worked! 

I did not like the on call doctor who came in and stated matter of fact, we&#8217;ll break your water and give you pitocin to get you going. I argued with her for what felt like ages but finally got my way and was just given cervidil at about 3:15am. Sure enough a couple of hours later (5 am) I was in active labour without the need of medications. Contractions started somewhat slow but built in intensity pretty fast, by sometime after 7 I had asked for fentanyl for pain so the nurse checked me, I was 4-5 cm&#8217;s dilated. 10 mins or so later while waiting for the meds I was feeling the urge to push, I mentioned this to my nurse and she asked if she could check me again, I said heck no, as I figured I was 10 cm&#8217;s and ready to push but had decided I wanted the epidural for pushing and knew they wouldn&#8217;t give it to me if they knew I was 10 cms. Finally the doc came in for the epi and by 830 I was good and the urge to push was no longer there. Sometime around 930 I was feeling an intense urge to push again that was causing pain despite the epidural, so the nurse checked me and sure enough I was ready to go. We waited for the doc to come rupture my membranes for a long time maybe 40 mins or more before the urge was so intense I just said I need to push so lets do it. Nurse was good with that so I pushed one push and my waters literally burst from my body and went 5 feet all over the bed and floor, still no doc. I pushed with the next contraction and could feel baby coming, I pushed with the second contraction and the nurse said to stop as baby was right there. Finally we got the doctor in! A new one due to shift change thank god. A few controlled pushes later and Lexi was born! All in all I think she came out in about 5-7 mins! I had a 1st degree tear with one small section that was 2nd degree, I believe I only got 3 stitches and recovery has been much better this time around.


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon welcome back hun. I hope you're feeling a bit stronger now and ready to go again. I really hope you get some answers from the tests and that this next time will be your third time lucky. I'm on another thread of ladies that are all onto pregnancy number three (after 2 losses) and in all cases, it has been third time lucky for everyone so lets hope you are the same! I really believe that taking low dose aspirin has helped me this time around. Definitely ask your specialist about it. But we're all rooting for you and looking forward to some good news in the very near future!

Kelly - wow. What a birth. It must have been very scary hearing babies heartbeat going so fast and having a fever. But great that labour was so quick for you and you never needed the c-section. I can imagine that a new born puts strain on a relationship but hoping today is a better day for you. Hope Lexi is well.

Cath, Kat and Mama hope you are all doing well?

FMS not much news. We painted the nursery this last weekend but still so much to do and our furniture will only arrive in 6 more weeks so I guess there is a chance baby will arrive before furniture. 

xx


----------



## Kelly9

Lexi has finally gained weight! Not back up to birth weight yet but getting there. We're doing pretty well.


----------



## KatM83

Congrats Kelly :) sorry been meaning to come on for ages then always forget haha..Lexi is so gorgeous well done you and so much for hoping for a smaller one haha what a great weight! hope you are both doing well.
Manny you next hehe cant wait, how are you feeling? im not very good at working things out from 3d scans, do you think boy?
Klemon good to see your post I hope you are doing ok and I keep everything crossed for next go for you xx
Cath good luck from me this cycle too :) And mama hope you are feeling ok and congrats on your bfp :)
xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0681[1].jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1









DSCN0688[1].jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 0









DSCN0683[1].jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kelly9

Kat I asked for a baby under 8 pounds so I got what I wanted! And her head was two cms smaller then skylers so I call that success! 

We're currently at the children's emerg. Lexi keeps projectile vomiting. Hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## KatM83

Oh hope she ok hun!xx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hope lexi gets better soon Kelly! Does she have reflux, or a bug. Bless her. Xxx

Awwwww kat, those pics are beautiful. What a lovely little chubby face :)



Scan in 6 days..argggghhhhh, so nervous! Don't know how I'm going to make it through the week.


----------



## Kelly9

Not sure if its reflux they have her some meds for it though. She's being re weighed at the hospital tomorrow and if she has lost more weight they're admitting her :( she did have that small gain but then lost a little again. So far no vomiting for 1.5 days so I'm hopeful that he weight will be up.


----------



## mamaofthree

Oh Kelly, what a worry! That's great the sickness has eased, and she should start gaining again. Some babies are very slow gainers anyhow, and the sickness prob just set her back just as she was getting going. Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

She gained 2 ounces but is back to vomiting. I hope she doesn't loose anything. I think it's reflux the meds seem to help a little but she still brings a lot back up.


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly I hope Lexi is doing better and that the vomiting has stopped. How terrible to have a sick new born!

Kat beautiful pics. Thomas looks like such a proud big brother - so cute!

Mama not long to go now. What day is your actual scan? I'm sure it's going to be great!!

Cath really hoping that this is your month now. Have you tried SMEP yet? Worked for me and I would definitely recommend it.

Lemon how are you hun? Have you got dates for your next ivf? I think you said next cycle? Hoping and praying that this is it for you. Xx

Fms not much news. Just getting a bit uncomfortable and have a horrible cold at the moment. Counting down the days now. I'm desperate to meet this little thing that keeps me awake at night!


----------



## Kelly9

She wasnt sick just reflux I think. Skyler is sick though so hopefully we don't all get it.


----------



## mamaofthree

Hopefull some meds can help Kelly. One of mine was on infant gaviscon ( not that it did much) and he gained very little...he's small now though so I wonder ow much is genetic.

Cath you ok?

My scan is sat Manny, and I'm petrified, and not sleeping. I have had proper morning sickness though which I never get, gota be good right?! But am stressing as have occassional sharp abdo pain, it doesn't last long and I think it may be ligaments as I have arthritis in my hip and pelvis...either that or I maybe have a uti again :(. Anyway, I scared, but I don't have the sense of impending doom that I had with my first mc ( I dreamt I had a still birth when I was 5 weeks, and sure dough at 12 weeks baby had gone...I sensed it ) sorry, I'm going on...just really want this as I know we all do.

Positive thoughts! :) 

Xxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck with the scan mama!


----------



## cathgibbs

Mamofthree, what time on Sat hun? Update us as soon as ok chick with pics :-D Everything will be fine hun like you said you have been having MS which is an excellent sign hun :hugs:

Kelly I hope Lexi is better hun xxx

Awww Kat beautiful pics hun!!! You must be so proud....! 

Manny i hope your well?

Klemon :hugs: 

Sorry iv been a bit distant girls....having a few weeks/months off of BnB and TTC xxxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hope you are ok Cath. A break may be just what you need. Xxx

My scan is at 11.30 sooooo all being well I will be on here for 1 lol. Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Sending you hugs Cath. Hope all is ok. xx
Mama will be thinking of you on Saturday but I'm sure all is good.


----------



## Kelly9

Lexi gained 8 ounces in 4 days! Yippee! She's finally just over birth weight. 

Cath we all can understand a break I'm sure we've all had one. I've had numerous over the years.


----------



## cathgibbs

oohh Mamofthree only one more sleep hun!! cant wait to see your update tomorrow! i shall be on here waiting patiently for you :-D

Thanks ladies, feel a bit better after having a 2 week break. xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

:) night night, speak to you all tomo xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Good luck chick not that you need it...il be waiting patiently for your post xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Perfect :) 8w 5d...am out at mo but will update ASAP girlies. Thank you for you fantastic support! Xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats mama! Excellent news! X


----------



## cathgibbs

Great news hun im chuffed for you and your family. ....:happydance: xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Our baby :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mamaofthree

Whoops! It's upside down lol. X


----------



## mamaofthree

Hopefully this is better :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww thats fab hun! When I s your 12 week scan now xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hiya Hun,

Sorry for the late reply, totally missed your message! 

Well, I handed my forms in for the midwives when I was 5 weeks, and I still haven't heard anything! I've been calling the Drs and they just said she's really busy and will call me in due course. I keep saying ill be 10 weeks this weekend ya know?! And tbh I'm a bit edgey as although everything looks good, I just can't shake flashbacks of mc at 12weeks last time. I spoke to the gp about it and he brushed me off and said well the last one wasn't growing and this one is...how insensitive!!! I think I might book a private scan with baby bond again for the beginning of may. It'll be money well spent.

What ya been up. To anyway Hun? You ok? 

Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww I don't blame you hun itll be bad enough waiting if you bave had no problems before but if you have had a mc your like I need to know NOW! have a look at the fertility clinic by RGH hun as they are a bitccheaper. 

Im good chick. My clear blue trial pack came today so for once I want af to hurry up lol xx


----------



## mamaofthree

I will Hun ! Anything to save abit of money. Dh is being supportive, but I can tell he's adding up all the money we will have spent on scans lol.

Oomph, does it look easy to use? I have no idea what they even look like. They took they're time mind you didn't they?!

Hurry up AF and on to the next cycle, and free tests did you say? I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you Hun...I really hope this is your cycle.

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Heres the link chick....https://crgw.co.uk/pregnancy-scanning-services.php All men are the same hun!! DF would the same too!! I would just book it and tell him we need to be there at this time lol!

Noopppeee it looks so confusing lol!! Going to have to sit down and read it all tonight, i think AF is due a week sat but i think my ov is delayed this cycle for some stupid reason!!! ggrrrrrrrr

Thanks chick, if i dont get a bfp using this then i think we are going to go to fertility Dr as come June it would be a year since the ectopic so we can ask for help/tests then xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Mama congrats on a cute little baby and a healthy growing one at that! Docs can be insensitive, I had an ass of a doc going through the IVF clinic, I finally switched near the end of my second fresh cycle. Best decision ever. 

Cath I hope you don't need to do the trial either!

Kat, klemon and many how are you doing?


----------



## mamaofthree

Thanks Kelly, hope lexi is well :)

Well, I finally saw a midwife today so hopefully ill get my 12 week scan within the first trimester lol, but I doubt it! Apparently I have to be consultant led until further notice due to it being baby no. 5. . Am going to question this as NICE guidelines state pregnancy no. 6 has to be consultant led. Anyway, jumping the gun a bit, but trying to think positive now I've seen a heartbeat :)

Midwife was a bit odd too, and literally interrupted every time I said something, but on the whole I'm happy.

Hope all is well with everyone.

Xxx


----------



## KatM83

Hi everyone,
mama congrats :) hope all goes well this time for you!
Cath have you resisted testing yet haha any symptoms?

Kelly how is lexi doing now? Manny, hope you are keeping well, I forget how long you have left but don't think its long?
Lemon hope you are good?

Izzy is doing great sleeping fab as well but still having a problem with her tummy, she just seems uncomfortable all the time, I have tried everything! Docs and hv just fob me off because of the good weight gain, its heartbreaking though and I don't know what else to do :(
Also had a huge fall out with Seans mum and its put a right dark cloud over the wedding and to be honest I don't even know if they are going to come!!

love to everyone :) xxx


----------



## KatM83

44 days manny!!! ha just looked :) exciting xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Kelly hope Lexi is well hun!

Mamofthree woohooo for seeing the MW!! FX you will def et your scan in first tri! exciting! Baby no. 5 wowza!! what are the ages of your children hun? 

Kat hey hun! awwww why did you argue chick? Hope your well? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies. Whats happening?

Kat I'm sorry Izzy is so uncomfortable. I spent Sunday with my friend whose little girl is 3 1/2 months too and really batteling with reflux. It really is heartbreaking to watch. I hope it rights itself really soon. Do you think hers is reflux? Or colic? Poor thing... 
Sorry about the MIL. Really hope you get everything sorted out before the wedding. Can't believe it is just around the corner now. Does the dress fit????

Cath - this has surely got to be your month. Are you going to test soon? Have you been using your sample stuff? Really hoping for good news. Its definitely time!

Kelly - how is Lexi? Do you have some updated pictures? Hope things are going better with the DH too?

Mama - how old are your children. Wow - you must really have your hands full. I'm worried I'm not going to cope with 1!

Lemon I'm sure you must be starting your next round soon. Please let us know what is happening so we can keep you in our thoughts and send lots of positive vibes across the ocean!

FMS - not long to go. I'm so keen to meet this little person. I haven't slept in weeks and my heartburn is now beyond Gaviscon. I'm seeing my GYN next week and going to ask him for something a bit stronger. DH is going away this weekend for a week so hoping baby stays put until he gets back but at least my mum is coming to stay just in case anything happens. Our furniture arrived yesterday so as soon as we get the accessories and linen, I will set it all up and put up a pic.

Hope you all have a great day! x


----------



## cathgibbs

Manny not long at all now hun!! EEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!! You excited!??! Sounds like you've got the next few weeks all planned out! Def post a pic of nursery hun!!

Ahhh i forgot to mention I ov late this month lol, i think i ov at CD20 and im currently CD25 so got a while before AF comes grrr xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Awwwww kat, that is heartbreaking, my eldest was always grippy& cried in pain 24/7 but like you said , he was gaining was so the drs were no use. I think he had colic, tbh we still don't know enough about the specific cause of colc. It's frustrating that many drs want the facts staring them in the face before they'll look into anything...it's sad that a distressed baby isn't enough to make them listen :( sending you bth hugs xxx

Cath& manny.. My children are 7, 5, 31/2 & 28months. This will be my biggest age gap as my little Iolo will be 3 December 24th, so just a month or so after my due date. X

Cath, I frequently O late it annoys the life out of me because I just want to get there!!! So hard waiting until testing too. This cycle was a freak one for me, I never O cycle day 15. I have everything crossed that's cross able...lol. Did you figure out the monitor :) x

Manny, I think kat said 44 days left? That's soooooo exciting, it'll fly by :) hope the heart burn settles and you manage to get some rest! The last few weeks are always so uncomfortable, but it's soooo worth it. Ooooohhhhh can't wait to see this little one.




Xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Right, well my scan on NHS will make me 14w1d midwife called to let me know a second ago, so have just booked a dating scan for Sunday at 11weeks :)

I just can't wait that long ill go out of my mind. Have been told this is my last private scan lol. 

So Sunday at 11 am :) 

Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhh so exciting!! I cant believe your scan would have been 14 weeks!! theres no way i could have waited either hun i dont blame you!! 

Well i think its pretty straight forward lol i hope but im on a forum on here with 4 other girls who are using it so we can help each other out xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Lexi is doing ok! At her weigh in last tuesday she was 9 lbs 3 oz so gained a pound in about 10 days which is great. She still vomits her feed up a lot but she's gaining, it just means I do a lot of laundry. 

Manny you're so close now! I can't wait to see baby!

Kat, you're getting married so soon! How exciting. 

Cath, I'm sad you ov'd late and now we all have to wait longer till you test haha. 

Klemon I hope things are well.

Mama yay for seeing a heartbeat!

I'll post updated pics next time I'm on Lexi is waking up looking for food and my son is running around bottomless at the moment :wacko:


----------



## cathgibbs

Mamofthree how w as the scan chick? ? 

Kelly yay for Lexis gain! ! Boo for the extra laundry :-( 

How is everyone xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hiya hun,

Im going today instead as the clinic are trialing a brand new state of the art 4d scanner, and its cheaper as they are not used to it :) My apt is at 1.40, so i shall be back on asap !!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Amazaballs!! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Good luck Mama. Let us know how you get on.

Cath how are you hun? Is your ticker still a few days out? When are you going to test? I have a good feeling about this month!!

Kelly very pleased Lexi is gaining weight. Horrible that she still vomits. I really hope that she grows out of it soon. Yay - look forward to some new pics!

Hi Kat and Lemon.

FMS - no much. Just waiting for something to happen. I'm very ready now to have baby here (so I can say goodbye to this heartburn) but work is crazy and not sure when I am going to be able to finish up.


----------



## cathgibbs

Manny its the correct ticker i think hun, lol iv started already hun bfn as usual!! 

When are you due to take ML hun??? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Fingers crossed its just too early. Let us know what happens tomorrow.

Unfortunately/ fortunately I work for myself so although I am planning on taking ML, I need to keep an eye on things and make sure work is still ticking over. I don't think I'll be able to stop working completely. I had a new employee starting today so hoping I can slowly start handing things over. I'm hoping to not come into the office for 4 months but just going to have to see what happens. Its so busy at the moment too :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Will do hun, if not i start my CBFM on Friday so thats something!! 

Ohhhh no and yay at the same time haha! can you just pop in for like a day or 2 days a week after the baby is born hun or is it quite intense that you would need to be there for more days a week? xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi All,
What an amazing experience! The real time 4D pictures on screen were amazing, unfortunately they were so clear it gave a few secrets away lol. The pictures aren't as good, but inreal life...wow! baby measuring 11.w 1d according to lmp, and 12w0d according to crl. x
 



Attached Files:







Baby Jones_3.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 0









Baby Jones_1.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 0









Baby Jones_8.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cathgibbs

Boy??? Amazing hun!! you must be so relieved! xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Yes hun, we think boy lol. the songraphers and trainer were whispering about how hard it would be to keep it a secret later in preg with this machine, and i said 'what?' and she said oh nothing, its just that its so clear we cant hide the sex lol...low and behold we looked at the screen and there it was hahahahahahaha. they wont confirm at this stage, but come on....it was obvious in 4d lol.

I am relieved hun, honestly...this week has been the worst with the last one leaving us at almost 12weeks.

Where are you at now chick? xxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahah woopsy!! what did you say when you seen that he was a he lol! I suppose they will just have to turn their heads lol! My sis had a 4D one with my nephew but she didnt know the sex so he must have hidden his willy very well lol!! 

Ohhhhh I bet, its like a weight off your shoulders and you get another one in 2 weeks time!! woohooo!! 

10DPO today hun, no BFP, using CBFM next cycle and if we still dont get a BFP going to go to fertility Dr xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Congrats Mama. Awesome pictures. What are your other kids? (Sorry if I've asked you this before)... the 4D experience is amazing. We had one at 29 weeks and even then baby kept kicking its legs up and revealing its bits - we tried not to look but one pic clearly looked like boy bits. So happy for you.

Cath you are defitely next on the list - sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

RE work - I can at least work from home so definitely wont be coming into the office over ML. Just need to be online in case.


----------



## mamaofthree

Thanks manny! and I don't think working is permitted at 34 weeks lol...strictly spoiling now ;)

Cath-it's still early hun, but i would defo see how this cycle goes and seek advise for your sanity! ttc is a nightmare at the best of times, but after lossess emotions run extra high. Definately agree, sending loads of positive thoughts your way.

I gotta say i was a little cross with them, but ah well, it's done now. This machine is going to replace all the current 4d scanners, it's crazy! We had a 4d done with our third at 28weeks, but that wasnt a patch on this. mY pics won't upload properly though.

xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Just popping in to say Hi and check on the babies progress!!Nearly there manny woo hoo!!

Cath - I would def get referred and if you have any concerns pay privately for some tests as NHS is poooooo!!

Quick update for you- on many many drugs for immune type stuff at ARGC and hopefully downregging later this week, just got another blood test on Thurs. 

Have been super busy back and forth to London. DH genetic results came back showing a balanced translocation- we saw a geneticist and basically it explains all our infertility and the mc's when we did get preggo so we have to have PGD - basically they take a cell on day 3 from the embryo send it to oxford and see it is normal..you do run the risk of having no normal embryos of course. To say i was gutted was an understatement. We talked about donor sperm but I cant do it yet, and we have pennies for prob 2 more gos at IVF befoer we need to reconsider. I have moved to fertility friends now as theres much more info on their from people with this- you can follow my diary if you go to the PGD section and its called "Klemon and Mouse". 
I will be back of course here to see these little bubbas born and to give you some support Cath. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lots of love to you all! xx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi Hun, im so sorry you didnt get the result you needed, but its sounds like there are still options :) Its really good to hear from you & good luck with everything klemon, really hope to have some good news from you in the not so distant future Xxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Lemon so nice to hear from you. At first read, I couldn't work out why you were sad because "balanced translocation" sounds like it should be healthy. But have now googled it and all makes sense now. I so sorry that you are having to go through this but I guess at least you know now more about the issues and can take steps to try get to where you want to be. I presume that your hubby is the carrier if you considered donor sperm? Is it hereditary? I'm not too clued up on the whole IVF process but does down-regging mean that you will have the actual extraction in your next cycle? Any idea when they will put the embys back? Or will that depend on what they look like. I'm sorry about all of this but really pleased you are getting the assistance you deserve and really hope and pray that you get your little baby this round and don't have to do this horrible process again. I've signed up to FF so I can track your progress but please also keep popping on here to keep us updated.

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon: I'll have to google it to as I have never heard of it. Glad they've got a course of action for you and please keep us updated! I hope you get lots of normal embryos. 

Mama those are some cool pics but don't start buying blue yet! At 11 weeks the penis and vagina still look a lot alike I'll be very interested to see if the techs were right with their guess!

Here are some pics of Lexi! First two from easter and last one from a few days ago with her smiling.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1996.jpg
File size: 76.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG_2026.jpg
File size: 72.4 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0333.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mamaofthree

Lol, I won't Kelly! Baby was measuring a week ahead though so they do start changing about 12weeks although very small still. I'm hoping she wasn't as I wanted a surprise. She used an enlarged 4d image to look...wish she hadn't, but as they were trailing this new machine I didn't have much say. Was lovely though. Lovely pics Hun, she so beautiful xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kelly she has the most adorable smile! So so cute. X


----------



## mamaofthree

I love the sleepy middle picture too! I could eat her lol, she look so cute :) I want one now, it's just too long to wait! Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

If I could eat her up I would, I have to settle with about a billion kisses a day :)


----------



## mamaofthree

I'm still like that with my littlest boy, he's 28mnths, and runs from me now lol. I guess there's only so many raspberries on his tummy he can take. They are hard to resist though, make the most of them being little I say xx


----------



## Kelly9

I still do it to my son and he's 32 months old! Lol


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - how is everyone? Its been very quiet on here lately. 

Not much news from me. On maternity leave and loving having a little bit of time off work. Went for a massage and hair cut today and now tucked up on the sofa. Just want baby to arrive now. I saw the doctor on Thursday and he predicted that things would start happening within the week (which is now nearly up!!!)

Kat and Kelly - hope you're little ones are doing well? Kat - are you married now? Any pics?

Mamma - hope the pregnancy is going well?

Cath - what is happening with you? I see you have a wedding ticker up but still quite a wait to go. Is the fertility trial still on?

Klemon - I've been following you on Fertility Friends. Glad to hear that things are finally moving forward. Please keep updating.

Take care everyone. xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh manny how exciting! I hope your relaxing on ML hun! Are you all set and ready? 1

Yep booked the wedding for Cyprus 2015 hun. Iv finished the trial now just waiting to test xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi manny!! It won't be long...even though the last few weeks always seem to drag for me. I do everything in my power to get myself into labour once I get to 37 weeks. I'm soooooo excited for you! Sounds like you've had a relaxing day though, enjoy :)

All is well here, managed to get my NHS scan last week, will update with a pic later, my scanner broke last week so couldn't get it onto comp :( so cute though, you could see little calves and toes! Baby has ginormous feet too lol....and looks strong...measuring a week ahead still, but they've left my due due date since I know I ovulate late. Was a bit worried yest as had horrible contraction type braxton hicks things, but gp reckons I have a uti so got antib's and things have settled loads today. I always suffer from a bit of an irritable uterus anyhow.im still anxious, but keep telling myself I'm heading towards 15 weeks now, and really have to start trying to accept this is happening. DH is getting excited too now bless, he wasn't so sure just a few weeks ago that he wanted a fifth, and was worried for me too, but he actually gave my tummy a little rub this am hahahahahaha. 

Hi Cath! How are you? Feels like agggggges since we've spoken. When do you plan to test Hun? Exciting stuff re. The wedding. It's going to be so much fun planning. I love Cyprus too, the pics will be lush in all that sunshine :) reckon I've jinxed the sunshine by getting my spring wardrobe out last week when it was nice lol.

Kelly, your avatar is just so gorgeous! I used to put headbands on Cadi when she was a baby, but she's a bit of Tom boy now she's 5 :( got a tutu on her the other day and she ruined it climbing trees with her brother....ah well. 

Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Manny can you fill us in on what Klemon is up to? I hope you have your little one soon! Can't wait to see squidgy baby pics again!

Mama yay for scan! The large headband was a gift from my SIL and I love it! It's so much fun dressing lexi up.

I've started a new parenting journal, click on my siggy to get to it, I posted like 27 pictures in there if you want to see more of Lexi. Im to lazy to post them in all the different threads I post in.


----------



## mannymoo

Oooo Cyprus - that will be amazing. V jealous Cath. Hoping for that BFP in the next few days!

Mamma so glad the scan went well and that all is looking good. And so pleased your OH is getting excited too. Bet the other kids are ecstatic to have a new sibling joining them soon.

Kelly - Lexi is just so beautiful. I'm so pleased you have started your journal again. Although I don't comment, its great to keep up to date with whats happening in everyones lives.

RE Klemon, her last update was on Monday and she had just been given the go-ahead to start stimming so keeping everything crossed that it goes really well and that this is her third time lucky!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay for another scan Mamofthree!! Sounds like it went amazing hun and you got to see so much!! Exciting!! So glad OH Is getting excited, I think most OH's would find it a bit daunting having another baby but it takes time for them to come around - i think men worry more than us women - not with the health complications side of it but other things e.g money etc! 

Kelly hi hope your well! 

Thats fab news about Klemon i have everything x for her!! 

Manny how you feeling today??

I have no idea when im going to test hun, we got a peak sat and sun but only managed to dtd on the Friday as we went camping all weekend :-( Im not sure what day i would class as 1DPO so im just going to wait until prompted by the machine to start testing :-D xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Ooo cath good luck!

Thanks for the update on Klemon!

I'll be tracking the start of my cycles on fertility friend once they come back I expect my cycle back in the next month or so. 

Manny can't believe you're nearly at the end.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - quick update... went for another growth scan today and doctor still thinks baby is coming soon. But due to low fluid levels, I've been booked in for an induction on Tuesday morning. Very excited to finally be meeting this little one. I'll keep you all posted on developments. xx


----------



## Kelly9

Ooooo manny! That's so exciting!


----------



## mamaofthree

Yeayyyyyy manny, at least you know roughly now when you'll meet little one! So excited for you xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

YAY!! oohhh its sooooooo exciting!!! xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi everyone. Team yellow is officially.... Team blue! Our little man, Joshua James Martin, was born at 13h55 rsa time and weighs 2.7kgs. He is so perfect and we are totally besotted! Will update with pic and birth story soon. Xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hugggggge congratulations manny! Well done you :) I just can't wat to see some pics of the little man, and read your birth story :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhhhh manny thats fab news and im loving the name! Hope your all ok amd thank you for taking the time to update us! Can't wait for pics! Xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Great news manny! Congrats! I can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies  sorry it has taken me a while but this little man is taking up all of my time. He is sooo sweet and I so don't mind getting up every two hours to feed him. He isn't much of a sleeper and all he seems to ever want is boob. Apparently this is common for little babies as he is trying to catch up on his birth weight. We went the the midwife on Tuesday and he is back up to 2.6kgs after dropping to under 2.5 so at least he is growing. He was also holding his head up all by himself and she said she had never seen a one week old do this. I think it may have something to do with the steroids shots we got at 26 and 30 weeks.

So the birth  it was pretty intense but could have been so much worse. We went in at 7am and the doctor did a sweep. We then went up to labour and delivery where we got settled in and at about 9am we had the first suppository to start labour. At first it was just like period pains but then at about 10:00, he started the drip going and gave me a second suppository. He then broke my waters which is when all the fun started. His head was already so low so he always predicted it would be a quick labor. Contractions started really quickly and we're running from one straight into the next. It was very intense pain and by 11am I was begging for an epidural. The anesthetist had decided that it was a good time to go for a run (?!?!) so I had to wait 45 minutes for the epidural. I eventually got it just before midday and for a while I could relax and enjoy the experience. Unfortunately the epidural didn't completely numb the whole area and I had a section on my right hand side that felt everything. It was painful but also quite a good thing because I could feel when the contractions were coming and could tell when to start pushing. At about 13h30 we started pushing and the little man was in my arms at 13h55. I tore a little and needed a couple of stitches and he also had to use forceps right at the end but it really wasn't the horrific experience I was anticipating. The healing has been good. I'm trying to have as many salt baths as I can to help the tear heal and already I feel back to normal. 

Here are a couple of pics. He is a real little poser. The cheesy pic is the one they take in the hospital.

I hope everyone is well. Any news?
 



Attached Files:







Josh 1.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1









Josh 2.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 0









Josh 3.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mamaofthree

He's beautiful and I'm so glad it went well ( and quickly) I know from experience quick labours can be intense and a bit stressful. My last was 37 minutes and the pain was horrific! I bet he's worth it all though. To be honest all of mine have been boob addicts in the early days, but it has always settled. I think you're right, he's got lots of growing to do plus he's now out in the strange world away from he safety of you....breastfeeding is his next best thing :) every 2hours is pretty average, and to soooooo lovey to hear you say you don't mind as he's so lovely...too cute. Sounds like you're recovering and all is going well. Thank you so much for sharing! I just ant wait to get there now. Manny keep us posted with lots of pictures Hun :) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun he is absolutely adorable!! soooooo cute!! 

The bit where your nurse decided to go for a jog made me laugh haha! im so glad your feeling normalish already! you will have to upload a pic of you and baby together hun! xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Cath, how's you chick? Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

im ok hun! Still not duffered! The CBFM was absolute shite!! Going to ring the drs tomorrow to see if i can be referred to fertility as its been 12 months since my last pregnancy.

You ok chick? How you feeling? xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

I'm ok Hun, totaly knackered right now, but it's worth it and I'm nt complaining! Heard heartbeat on Doppler at consultants apt yest& finally feeling like its real, sounds stupid I know, but I'm such a worrier.

Dh has slipped a disc in his back so it's like I've an extra kid until he recovers lol...bless him :( 

Grrrrrrr can't believe after all the that the monitor was crap!!!! Defo go to the gp and get some answers, even if it happens naturally before you see anyone then at least you now you have something to fall back on. How are you feeling about everything?

Took my cousin 2 years after her ectopic, then just as they were about to start ivf they got a sticky bfp. I think the opposite tube to the one she had the lap on was badly blocked, but it still happened eventually. They'll defo refer you now though& you must need answers for your own sanity....! Ttc is a nightmare at the best of times :(

Keep us posted re DRs etc. totally rooting for you Cath!!! Always wondering how you're getting on.

Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Manny he's so adorable! My last two labours have been crazy fast and with Lexi's the epi wore off super fast for some reason. 

Cath I hope you get the referral and get in asap.

Mama are you finding out gender with this one? 

Any news on Klemon manny?

Hi Kat!

I posted new pics of Lexi in my journal, click my siggy if you want to see them.


----------



## klemoncake

Hello Ladies -popping in to say Hi!!!

Manny - CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance: what a cutie pie and i love hisname. how is being a mummy??

Cath- agree the monitor is poo.. In fact would gladly have sent you mine - may have to ebay it! Really glad you are going to get referred and maybe get some answers. Just some advice -NHS doesn't like to investigate too much. If you can afford it perhaps pay privately for karyotyping and thrombophilia screens. thats what we did to diagnose DH problem -otherwise they wont test until 3 miscarriages, and you could have have a lot of heartache/costs for nothing. 

Kat and Kelly- lets some more pics of those little ladies!

Mama -yay for hearing HB. 

AFM- Just sent off 12 little embies for testing, and have 4 slower ones who if they catch up can be tested too. Will find out on Tues if i get any normals to transfer. I feel like its our turn, but nothings certian in this game! I will try and let you know how it goes on Tues!

lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon!!!! Yay you posted. Super amount of luck for your embies I hope you get a bunch of healthy ones for putting back and freezing please let us know!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Klemon!! Hey hun!! hope your well!! Sending loads and loads and tons of good luck to you lovely!! I have everything x for you! 

Well iom being referred on Friday - tbh though i think my tube is just blocked from the ectopic as all signs point to that but we shall see! 

Hope everyone is well? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - Lemon, so nice to hear from you. I really really really hope your little embryos are going to be strong and healthy come Tuesday. How many will they be transferring if all goes well? I will keep popping onto your journal to find out what is happening. Love reading about all your trips to London - makes me very nostalgic... Being a mummy is lovely but little Josh is suffering from bad stomach cramps and it really is heart breaking to see him in pain. We're trying a few things and hoping that one of them will settle him down. He is very sweet though and I just cant get enough of him. One thing I have realised, the more heartache and disappointment we go through to get a baby, the more precious and special they are. 

Cath - what would they do for the blocked tube? Would they have to do key hole surgery? Also, can you tell which side you ovulate from? I really hope they can give you some answers. I can't believe its been a whole year already. Where has the time gone?!? My best friend had an ectopic the day Josh was born and sadly lost her tube. It was terrible as we were in the same hospital (different wards thankfully) but going through very different experiences :(

Hi Kelly, Kat and Mama!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey Manny - they will do a HSG which involves (I think) injecting dye into my tubes to check for any blockages etc - your supposed to be fertile after it as its given your tubes a good ol flush out of your tubes! Yep! 1 year - gone so quick but yet slow if you get what i mean? so much has happened in the last year its unreal! 

How you feeling hun>? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I've had two hsg's done it can help unblock a tube of it is minimally obstructed and does give them a good ol' clean out if they're not blocked. 

So klemon did any embies make the testing?


----------



## cathgibbs

Kelly did it hurt at all or was it just cramping? Really hope they will do it when i get my next cycle - iv been looking at going private for that but it costs £280 :-/

Love your piccy hun!! 

Yeah, Klemon how did it go hun? xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Good luck Klemon, really great to hear from you! Keep us posted abut those little embies :) x

Cath, so glad you're being referred, a step in he right direction hopefully.x

Hi manny, and Kelly hoe those gorgeous little bundles are well :) x


----------



## KatM83

LADIES!!!! HELLO!
sorry not been on for months! Manny, Oh massive congratulations, im so happy for you, he is just gorgeous, glad everything went well!
Hope everyone else is doing well? only skimmed through last pages, cath any updates and Kelly how is lexi? mama hows bump?
klemon,sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for from the tests, have you had another round of ivf yet?
Izzy is doing so much better with tummy now as shes on food and not having as much milk, her poo is still dark green tho and stinks! have tried lf, gaviscon and all sorts, the gaviscon worked which made me think reflux but doesn't explain the bottom end!
Wedding was good, still not talking to in inlaws, it was pretty awkward, she had a face like a smacked arse the whole way through and the whole family just ignored me.
will try get some pics up now :)
love to everyone xxxx


----------



## KatM83

Will try upload some of izzy of phone xx


----------



## mamaofthree

Beautiful photos kat! Looks like it was an amazing day. As for the in laws, I have some like that, obviously don't know your situation, but my OH's mum is more than a little neurotic and controlling, she refuses to speak to me ( I'm the she devil who led her precious son astray lol) suits me though :) who cares when you you've got those gorgeous little ones :) love your dress too...you look fab 

Bumps good thanks Hun, feeling definite wriggles now, and got my anomaly scan on 25th, sooo excited. Xxx


----------



## KatM83

Bless ya, gosh just seen you're coming up18weeks I really have been away ages haha. Grrr its a long story but basically it ended in her kicking off one day at my house saying I don't take izzy round even tho she had hardly been to ours either and id said that they all smoke in the house and I didn't want her round it,she went mad but at the end of the day she's my baby and they should respect my wishes, theve made the situation worse by behaving like this and they have only seen Isabel once since end of march! I could go into just in detail but it'll take me ages lol xx


----------



## KatM83

pics of izzy xx
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-02 12.09.35.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 1









2013-05-17 11.51.15.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 0









2013-05-18 15.16.01.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1









2013-06-04 10.45.43.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohhh Kat you look stunning hun!! I LOVE your little family its soooo cute!! Bugger the Inlaws! Like you said shes your little girl so they should respect your wishes and what was stopping them from coming to visit you instead of expecting you to visit them??

Mam!! How you feeling chick? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww shes stunning Kat!! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats Kat all the pics are gorgeous :) I am wry lucky and have pretty awesome in laws. 

Lexi is doing well she's three months on the 13th. Can't believe that much time has passed. I posted a whack of pics into journal it's just easier to put them in one spot.


----------



## KatM83

I thought mine were great until all this,she even threw the fact she'd looked after the dogs for the first week of having izzy in our faces. Anyhow hey hum. I will have a look when on proper comp, I know where does the time go its mad!
Cath yep think she had only come here about twice too! How are you doing with your wedding planning?xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Wedding planner is going fab hun! Not alot we can do now apart from save really! Im looking to find some artificial coral gerberas as im making all our own flowers so that will keep me occupied until the time being lol! 

How are you all today ladies?! Im burnt from the sun but I dont mind lol dont get enough sun here :-( Oh and iv been referred to fertility dr! She referred me on Friday! xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Making your own flowers is very clever Cath, :) I wouldn't have a clue where to start, but then I'm not a very craft type person. Definitely a great idea to keep you busy, time will go much faster that way. Fab, so glad you've been referred Hun, whats the waiting time did she say? 

I have a gender scan at 12.40, wasn't going to find out but DH just couldn't wait and booked it as a surprise lol. I have to admit I'm rather excited despite having my reservations about find out :)

Xxx


----------



## KatM83

Ooo how exciting! Did you find out with the others?
Cath yea that's really clever I'm not crafty at all! My friend is doing her own table decorations, she's gotta collect twigs and stuff for am Autumn theme. When do you go docs then hun xx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi kat, we found out with the last one only, but mainly because we were planning how we were going to squash everyone into our house, we were in a tiny three bedroom, and the two other boys were in a box room. This time wet are just curious as we were told cautiously at our 12 week 4d scan that boys parts appeared to be developing, however as its not accurate at this stage we just want to know know :) ill update once back, so long as baby isn't a difficult one lol. Xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhh Mamofthree bless your DH for doing that for you hun!! Thats a lovely present!! Soooo excited for you to find out!! eekkkkkkkkkkkkkk!! Have to update us as SOON as you find out hun!! 

Im just thinking of the cost aswell girls tbh artificial flowers are soooooooooooooooooo cheap and they will last forever! Well I think i will hear from the hosp next month and have my HSG maybe the end of July/August so fx its not going to take forever as i am SO impatient! lol xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Ok, so here Gos...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mamaofthree

Any guesses??? Xxx lol.....xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mannymoo

Hee hee. V sweet. Congrats mama!!!


----------



## mamaofthree

Thanks manny! Baby boy number four it is so my twelve week 4d was correct, and we did see what we thought we saw lol. My daughter is so cross with me ha! She says I promised her a sister, I've tried to explain it doesn't work like that but she's having none of it :( 

Oooohhhh I do love baby boys though! Just as well I guess :) xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhh Mamofthree thats FAB!! I love them! I bet your so relieved seeing everything is ok!! YAY!! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats mama!!!! I was going to say BOY when I saw the first pic for sure!


----------



## KatM83

Aw congratulations on another baby boy mama!
Cath yea I was gutted when I had to throw my bouquet out,kept one for my memory box tho,hadn't even thought of artificial!xx


----------



## klemoncake

Hi all!! Just popping on to say hello!!

Hope those 3 little babies are well!!

Mama- congrats on your little boy! wont be long till u meet him!

Cath- glad your getting your hsg soon..good luck with it. 

AFM- I got a BFP from this cycle. Not overly confident given past history but its start and my HCG has been higher than its ever been so fingers crossed.
Manny - thanks for your lovely PM- sorry Im so rubbish at coming on here!!xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi klemon! Great to hear from you. That is an absolutely fantastic start and I have everything crossed for you. This must be an extremely anxious time for you but it's very positive that your hcg is the highest it's been. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon fantastic news! What was your HCG on what day? I hope this one is a sticky baby!


----------



## mannymoo

Yay lemon! Really keeping everything crossed for you. It's an excellent start so keep positive that this little bean is here to stay. When is first scan? Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Klemon thats BRILLIANT news hun!! What was your HCG and when hun? iv got everything x for you lovely? Was it natural bfp? xxx


----------



## KatM83

Brilliant klemon! I hope all goes well,will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Kay I don't think I ever said congrats on your wedding. The pics were beautiful. Hope the in laws are behaving....


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey ladies just popping in to say I got a beautiful birthday present :-D :-D :-D :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath that is AMAZING news. So so pleased for you. I have everything crossed for a h&h nine months for you. Please keep us posted on how you get on. Wow - two bfps on the thread in the last week! Life is good!!!

Kat just noticed that my phone still changes your name to Kay - sorry...


----------



## Kelly9

Yay cath!!!!! Happy birthday indeed :)


----------



## mamaofthree

Oh my goooooodness!!!!!!!!!! Cath !!!!!! Happpppy birthday, and big congratulations :) I'm soooo happy for you chick. Xxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Cath will you be getting beta's done this time? I hope all is well for our newly preggo mamas to be!


----------



## klemoncake

hey ladies!!! im so sorry im so rubbish at coming on here!!!!

firstly CATH-OMG!!! Im so so pleased for you, youve had a LOT of patience!!

Kat- i just saw your wedding piccies- congrats hun, i loved your dress and your son- OMG he looked so sweet bless him!!

Manny- thanks for your lovely message, how is mummy hood?

kelly - hope little lexi is doing well!

mama- hope your doing well xxx

so im now 7 weeks!!! still early days, but weve been having weekly scans..and we have 2 lovely little heartbeats and growing babies! Ive booked in with the midwife today to get the NHS stuff started too which was very odd!

lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Klemon iv had another mc hn but im ok and anyway. ...

TWINS!!!! OMG!!! im soooo happy for you hun! Best news iv heard in ages! You ok? Xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon congrats on twins!

Cath I'm sorry to hear that, are they doing any testing to see why this keeps happening?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi Kelly how are you hun? How's Lexi? Shes looking fab!!

I was on the waiting list to see fertility consultant cause it had been a year since the ectopic but now their speeding it up a bit due to another mc.....am I the only non preg lady left :-( xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Awww cath. Sending you lots of hugs. Your turn is coming soon and the struggle you've been through is only going to make the end result even sweeter. X

Lemon yay for the twins! I'm predicting one of each. Are you going to find out? How is the sickness?

Kelly any new pics of Lexi?

Kat how is married life?

Fms all is fine except josh just doesn't sleep. I think he had 3 x 15 minute naps yesterday. Not ideal for a six week old. By the seems happy and has gained 3.74lbs since birth! Fatty...

TGIF xx


----------



## mannymoo

Ps cath love the new profile pic. You are a Katy perry lookalike! X


----------



## Kelly9

I posted pics a few days ago in my journal. 

Lexi's a fatty to lol! I love it :) 

Cath that's good to hear that they're being more proactive about it. I hope you get an answer. 

Afm I'm good shedding the last few pounds only have 2 left to get back to pre ivf and pre preg weight and only 4 pounds to get to my goal. I'm wondering if af is going to show sometime soon been breaking out a little and having some cramps. I've made it almost a month longer this time around. Though I hope she stays away till after my holidays. I leave on Wednesday and am gone for 5 weeks.


----------



## klemoncake

oh cath im so sorry.:hugs::hugs:

i really hope you gets some answers and/or treatment soon. my best friend is now 12 weeks after 4 consequtive mc- they gave her hcg injections and this one stuck. mske sure you get karotyping done- thats what finally diagnosed us. its very rare but worth testing for. 

lots of love xxxxx


----------



## klemoncake

ps- afm- sickness is not great and am super tired and achey all the time...but I cant complain at all after all its taken to get here!! x


----------



## Kelly9

^ no it is definitely worth it klemon but don't feel like you can't complain about it cause you sure as heck can!


----------



## mannymoo

I started to enjoy the morning sickness. I found it very reassuring. Are you going to get a Doppler klemon? That was also my best friend from about 9 1/2 weeks. So happy that all is going well for you. Xx

Hi everyone else!

Fms I have the in laws for two weeks plus sil and her baby. All quite hectic...


----------



## cathgibbs

Klemon ill ask the consultant when i see him next :-D

Ohhh yaya for sickness lol how far gone are you now hun? 

Kelly well done on the weight loss hun!! 

Manny sounds like its all busy where you are hun! xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies - hope everyone is well and things are progressing well with the babies cooking?

Klemon - I still havent heard anything from the NHS regarding my first apt with the consultant - there is a local fertility clinic near to us - the karotype (think thats what its called? The chromosome testing) is £150 there - would you recommend waiting for the nhs apt to come through or go private for the test? Also if it shows up that it is a problem what can they do to sort it? I think iv read that if it is chromosome related they cant do anything? xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Cath- i would call the secretary of whoever you have been referred to. Make sure they have the referral and its not lost somewhere and see if they can give you the appt date/speed it up!
karyotyping on the NHS can take a awhile- my friend waited about 3 months for the result, I got mine privtely and it took about 2 weeks. May depend on where they send it to, wales may be quicker?!?
Im not an expert but they can do PGD for most things which is what we had and just means testing the genetics of them embryos.Or they can advise you to keep trying and hope you get a lucky normal one one day. It is very rare though hun- I beleiev most peoples test come back normal and you probably never know the reason for the miscarriages. 

Your cons prob has his way of doing things too- he may try high dose progesterone support, some use HCG injections, others use clexane to thin the blood. 

Personally- I am very impatient, and i had a "feeling' something was wrong so thats why we just sucked up the money and paid- BUT we had help from parents as it was pricey so I would do whatever you and your man are happy with. 
But I would def call up your clinic and badger them- NHS is so flipping slow its so irritating!!xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Loving your ticker hun! You must be soo excited! 

Ohh I rung them hun and guess what?! My appointment will be in........December! Wtf! I called the private clinic and a consultation is £150...60 minutes and they will do a scan of me and test df swimmers. .if you don't mind me asking hun how much was PGD? xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Yay lemon! Such a great ticker. How are you feeling???

Cath did you ttc this cycle? I agree that if you have any spare cash lying around, private is the way to go. The Nhs waiting times sound horrendous! Hope you are ok? X

How is everyone else?


----------



## klemoncake

OMG cath :growlmad:- in that case, definately try and speed things up!! If you get them to do recurrant miscarriage tests as well- karyotyping and thrombophilia screen (like sticky blood and stuff) you'll at least have the results to take in december and maybe get started on some treatment sooner, otherwise the NHS will just waste time at that first appt doing all those tests and then given you another follow up appt months later! 

HUn, you dont necessarily need PGD- it added about 5k to our IVF cycle, which has been about 20k, but remember i went to ARGC which is VERY expensive as its world renowned- it doesnt necessarily have to cost this much. My first IVF was 5K for the whole thing, although without PGD. I wouldnt rush into thinking about that yet as you can get PGD on the NHS anyway, and you dont even know you need it. I promise chromosome probs are very rare- we just got the short straw xxxxx

Thanks Manny- still very sick/tired but they are growing nicely and I can get both HB on a doppler. Had my first midwife appt the other day- WEIRD!!! never thought I would be doing that! Still taking a day at a time though!! How is Josh? xx


----------



## Kelly9

Klemon gorgeous ticker!

Cath PGD is part of IVF like klemon said and can be done with their are chromosome issues if you need to go that route but hopefully you don't!


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah iv researched PGD so knew the ins and outs of it so i expected it to be VERY expensive - Im just thinking the worst so if for any reason we need it atleast we are prepared if you know what i mean? 

Thanks for all that info hun - i darent tell DF how much it all costs lol hopefully it just be something easy and fixable!

How are you all anyway ladies? xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Helloooo all! Sorry I've been away for a little while, life just got a bit hectic!

Klemon, what a fantastic sight seeing your ticker at 10 weeks! Hope you start feeling a little more human soon.

Kelly and manny, I hope all is well with your bundles :)

Cath, it must be so hard not to think forward and everything than may be causing it, but it's great you've been able to go private. Have asked my friend about the clinic as I'm not familiar with t personally, but £150 sounds about the going rate for an initial consultation privately of any kind. Hopefully once you've had this at in August you'll have a better idea of the options. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Mama I saw your v-day bump on the second tri boards. Looking fab!!! X


----------



## mamaofthree

Awwwwww thanks manny! Ill have to post one this week, I've grown loads! Lol, some total strangers asked if I was having twins yest , but I'm so happy to be at this stage I couldn't care less :) :) xxx


----------



## KatM83

hi ladies sorry been ages since been on!
klemon, how are you feeling and twins!!! :) am really happy for you
cath am so sorry you went through it again I really hope they take things seriously now, how is the wedding planning going though?
manny hows josh? no things are going from bad to worse with the inlaws! 
Kelly hope the family is well :) 
Isabel is growing up too quick :( we are nearly on the move then she will be causing all sorts of trouble haha
lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## KatM83

ps sorry mama hope you are well too :) x


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG Kat!! isabele is 7 months old already?!?! where has the time gone?!?! Uhhh ohhhhh once shes oln the move you have had it hun!! haha! any thoughts for any more??

Well my apt is Sat so im hoping so - df and I are going through a rough patch at the mo with everything though :-( 

hope everyone is ok? xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Rough patches are Sadly a large part of fertility especially when it doesn't go as planned. 

We're doing we'll still on vacation though ill be home in a week. 

High to everyone else.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Kelly - dont we know it :-( I think its just nerves about the apt on Sat but fx it will be something little they can fix! 

Enjoy your holidays hun! xxx


----------



## KatM83

Aw Cath, its a stressful time i agree with Kelly it seems to come along with it and you will both be frustrated! And the pressure of getting married, i think everything seems like magnified, before we got married every argument we had i was im ment to be with this guy forever? and its the same now to be honest haha ive heard the first year of marriage is ment to be the hardest? Lol. Xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Kat how long have you been married for now hun? I think it al got too much for me hun - especially as df is due redundancy and hes on about buying his mother a new car when we have a wedding which we need to pay for I think that just tipped me over the edge lol xxx


----------



## KatM83

Not long 3 months! It doesn't feel much different can't get used to different name! Sorry to hear about the redundancy. You are definitely due some good luck hun, when's the big day?xx


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry about the lay off for your hubby. Definitely stressful on top of everything else. 

Right now I'm at my wits end dealing with my son. He's 3 tomorrow and he drives me nuts. I have so little patience in general and most days I just feel like a terrible mother.


----------



## cathgibbs

3 months! Wowza thats gone fast hun! Ohhh I bet....I feel quite sad getting rid of my surname :-( not until 2015 hun but I want it to be perfect and dont want to have to scrimp and save...its in Cyprus :-D 

Ohhhh hun your not a terrible mother........little boys and girls like to test their mothers patience! Mu a t be hard with a little one as well. 

Anyone got any Plans this weekend xxxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi all,

Cath, I'm sorry you're having a stressful time of it and redundancy to top it all off! Not long until your apt now though is it ?! Was it the 10th? Update as soon as you can Hun, am crossing my fingers & toes you see someone empathetic& make some progress. I hope things settle between you and DF xxx

Kelly, hope little miss is well and you of course! I'm having a similar issue with my 2.5 y/o, it's like he went to bed a apply litte baby, then woke up this screaming, demanding demon. It's so hard as you know you should be making the most of them being little, yet all you want is for life to be a little easier!!! You are certainly not a bad mother, everyone has wobbles that's for sure! Mine are all fighting constantly at the mo, which is driving me up the wall!! If its any consolation my 7 year old is fab :) so it does get better. Xxx

Kat, hope you are well, 7/9 months is my fab! I love how they start becoming little ppl, it's so exciting!

Klemon, hope you are surviving and those babies are doing well. X

Afm, dh grandfather passed away this week, he's of course devastated as his mum was very young having him and they pretty much brought him up. His mum has bi polar and has now Inherited the house which she lives in alone, but has wracked up a crazy amount of debts against the house. Shis so worried that he wants to pay all her debts off!!!! It's causing agro as we can't afford to do this pus am feeling massively selfish as have just hired an independant midwife so I can have a home birth ( the nhs's policy is no. 5 has to be in hosp) now I'm feeling bad and thinking I should cancel and help dh's mum :( I just feel as my labours are so fast, home would be the safest place plus I don't want to leave my children :(

On a lighter note, third trimester tomorrow :) 

Xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Mamofthree I honestly cant believe how fast your pregnancy is going! How are you feeling? Ohhhh hun dont cancel the mw........I know dh wants to help her out but right now all your money should be going on stuff for the baby etc...lovely gesture from him tho but if hr does pay it off will she be more likely to do it again? 

We are fine now hun thanks I just hsd s really really bsd day. He found a job the day he was made redundant thank god! Yep its tomorrow. ...im pooping myself xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

I know it's going crazily fast! Good in a way, but I told myself I'd try to enjoy this one, but I'm just too busy !

You're absolutely spt on with regards to dh's mum, she most likely will sit again and so it'll just end being a mone pit. I keep telling him to speak to her GP to get her help as she's obviously not coping, but I guess it's hard to admit that about your mum. I really love my midwife too :)

Good luck today sweetie, ill be thinking of you! Speak later.

Xxxxx


----------



## KatM83

Good luck for today Cath.
Kelly youre not a terrible mother, my lad drives me mad can't say anything without him arguing back and dont talk to me bout lying! Grrr he's always been hard work!
Mama it has gone sooo quick! Difficult one with hubby and his mum, really your his family and he should be thinking of you guys first surely his mum is big enough to sort her own problems out! Sorry about grandfather passing away xx


----------



## Kelly9

You guys aren't responsible for paying her debts off. My mom and dad are in a horrible financial situation but we don't mix money with them causes to much strife. Plus they're not responsible enough anyway. Horrible to say but the truth. 

I'm well and the kids are to. Been trying to yell a little less at my son it's working so far. But he's so trying at times.


----------



## KatM83

I want to tell you it gets easier but it doesn't haha sorry :-D xx


----------



## KatM83

cathgibbs said:


> 3 months! Wowza thats gone fast hun! Ohhh I bet....I feel quite sad getting rid of my surname :-( not until 2015 hun but I want it to be perfect and dont want to have to scrimp and save...its in Cyprus :-D
> 
> Ohhhh hun your not a terrible mother........little boys and girls like to test their mothers patience! Mu a t be hard with a little one as well.
> 
> Anyone got any Plans this weekend xxxx

ps Ooo Cyprus, bet that will be lovely! What month?xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning ladies, Apt was great! Had the same consultant who performed my laporoscopy so that was nice - Scan went well no signs of anything bad - have a tilted uterus but thats not a concern - DFs SA went well(ish) everything was great except the count - should be 30 million but was only 11 million so has to go back for another test but as we have got pg in the last 3 years it just means itll take a lil longer - if I get preg im to ring his secretary who will then prescribe me progesterone and ill get weekly scans, im on the list for a HSG and if i have another mc then he will start all the routine tests etc - we are eligiblee for IUI aswell on the NHS :D 

How are we all?? xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohh Kat its Sept 21st 2015 at 3.30pm :D xxx


----------



## KatM83

Ok so that's good yea now if you get pregnant again you can get progesterone and Ive heard lots of good stories with ladies on that! Manny did you have it? That will soon come round tho hun, it will be hot then have you found any dresses  xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Yeah so have I hun - I was goingto self prescribe it - bad I know - but it was soo expensive so heres hoping!! 

Yep got my dress hun - well deposit is paid but I got visions of DF standing on it as its a princess style dress lol so eyeing up a few from china haha sooo cheap and I need 2 as im doing Trash the Dress :-D xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like a great apt cath! It's funny how sperm count numbers vary across countries so much.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahaha I know! Its so weird - kinda like progesterone is measured differently in diff countries :-D

Here are his results:

semen Volume 3.9
Sperm concentration 11.2
Total Sperm number 43.68
Total Motility 73
Progessive Motility 70.5
Sperm morphology 4

How are you hun xxx


----------



## KatM83

Mine had a massive train it was quite annoying by the end of the night haha. If its just for trashing China is really cheap but you dont always get what you ask for my mum ordered one made to measure it was sooo wrong and not even the right colour and it cost her fortune and also she had to say customs on it! And my friend got a wedding dress that wasn't what she asked for and is having to get it all re done but the bridesmaids ones she got were ok so who knows!xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Im on a cyprus brides to be forum on facebook and they have a list of good sellers that people have bought from (its not that many!!) so iv been eyeing up them! I love my trash the dress dress - maybe a bit more than my wedding dress lol xxx


----------



## KatM83

Haha i was really sad to take mine off and i can't even just put it on sometimes cause i need help to do it up haha xxx


----------



## KatM83

I need to change my pic xx


----------



## Kelly9

That's a pretty decent sperm report according to Canadian standards. 40 million is pretty good. My hubby's lowest count was 12 million and highest was 32 million with most being between 12-16 million. My dhs motility was about 40% and morph was about a 3 if I remember right so your guy is doing good :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Awww Kat thats a beautiful pic!! You'll have to post some more pics of her!! all of you should for that matter!! see how much they have all changed so far!

aww thanks Kelly - he has to go back in 2 weeks as the count was low but not drastically low so thats good! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yes that's not very low at all. I wouldn't sweat it to much.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun :-D It could be something stupid like he had a bath before we went to the clinic so this time hes not going to do anything like that - he told me hes not even gonna wear underwear incase its tight haha xxx


----------



## KatM83

Its sideways never mind haha xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Those babies are too cute for words!!!!!! X


----------



## Kelly9

Ill be posting pics in my journal hopefully Tonight I have a ton from our travels so will have to pic a few of the best ones.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - how is everyone? 

Cath any more news from the dr? Did you ttc this cycle or not?
Lemon how are you? Well into the second tri now! Yippeee. Have you told everyone?
Kelly Lexi is looking too cute. Are you home now?
Kat how are the inlaws? I cant believe Isabel is nearly 8 months. That is crazy!!
Mama I cant believe this is baby number 5 and you are still so slim. Good on you. Have you always gone back down to your normal weight quite quickly?

FMS all is good. Im dreading going back to work in 6 weeks. But loving every day with Josh. He is such a happy little boy and I wake up to BIG smiles every day (and night!). Here are a few pics.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. xx
 



Attached Files:







Josh 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 209.9 KB
Views: 0









Josh 2 months.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 0









Josh 2 months 2.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 0









Josh 10 weeks.jpg
File size: 127.8 KB
Views: 0









photo.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cathgibbs

Manny he is beautiful! Look at those smiles such a happy baby! How long did yoh have off for mat leave hun?

Yep we ttc......so far I have one sore boob and a sore throat lol. Df has his repeat SA tomorrow :-D xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Thanks Cath. Maternity leave is terrible in South Africa. I will have had 4 1/2 months which is quite good compared to what a lot of my friends have had. Fortunately I run my own company so there are no set rules but I know my colleague is desperate for me to return as she isnt coping well. My plan is to go back until the end of the year and then reassess. I would love to be a SAHM (for a year or two anyway) but we have spent so much time and effort building up our company that I need to think long and hard about leaving.

Sore boob is great - even if it is just one lol. Good luck to your DF for his tests but I'm sure all will be fine. I really hope you get your sticky BFP before you start going down the whole IVF route.
xx


----------



## mamaofthree

Awww manny,he's so gorgeous! He looks really content. Going back to work is such a hard decision, but like you said take it a little bit at a time and see how you feel.its good that you have a little flexibility with it being your own company but then I guess you also have all the responsibility that goes with it. Enjoy the next 6 weeks with him :) thankfully yes, I've always returned to my pre pregnancy size within a couple of months,I'm about 115 lbs and 5 ft 3" normally have gained 14 lbs exactly so far but as far as I can see its all on my tummy lol...I'm feeling a lot bigger this time than with baby no. 4 though! I have to be honest I'm not terribly active at the moment( apart from the four children!) I have hypermobility syndrome and my joints are giving me a few problems....certainly not complaining though :) will post another bump pic tomo in third tri.

Good luck for tomo Cath with dfs SA! Fingers crossed for this cycle!

Hope everyone else is well Kelly, kat, klemon? 

Xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

:happydance: sorry can't get it to rotate !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mamaofthree

Try again! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mannymoo

Lovely neat bump mama! X


----------



## cathgibbs

Beautiful! ! Your so petite!!! Xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm well so is Lexi she's still growing like a champ :) 

Manny those pics of josh are so cute! 

Mamma you look small I was similar with my pregnancies but wish I was only up 14 pounds at 28 weeks! I'm also 5'3 and aftert my first baby I lost an extra 13 pounds to land at 115 lbs. Right now I have 3.5 pounds to go to be back at that weight :yipee: I need to get off my butt and get back to my exercising. 

Hi everyone else! 

Klemon wish you'd come update us :)


----------



## mamaofthree

Thanks girlies!cath, Im positively huge compared to my last preg, lol.I'm really thankful that I don't gain a lot, as my hypermobility syndrome flairs up especially towards the end. My pelvis is killing me right now, am dying to use a bit of deep heat but everything says its not safe so guess I'm going to have to get myself a hot water bottle today :( rant over haha! In a bad mood today as dh has had one day off in twelve shifts grrrrrrrrrrr!

Kelly the weight you're at now is fab! You don't need to lose any more hunny, you're perfect for 5ft 3" . Glad to hear little Lexi's doing well :) :) little cutie :) I just can't believe how fast time has gone, these babies grow up waaaaayyy too quickly!

Xxx


----------



## KatM83

Manny he is Sooo cute what a cheeky face  things just the same with inlaws its causing alot of problems!
mama you are nice and slim my arse went massive haha.
Kelly, Cath and klemon hope all is well.
Isabel has started to crawl but just wants to stand up so gets cross till i help her stand and she just stands there holding onto me looking like Elvis lol. She's so funny, been out of sorts recently with her teeth poor baby got bottom 2 at the same time and has been quite poorly with it. Xx


----------



## mamaofthree

Awww bless her kat! Teeth and crawling, you must both be shattered. I'm going to make the most of this one staying where I put him for a short while at least, lol :) sorry to hear abut the inlaws still giving you grief. Xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Still mama Id like to loose the last 3.5 pounds I know I have it on my bum and legs to loose and won't be totally happy till its gone. 

Lexi's been teething for ages now but nothing poking through just yet. Skyler didn't get teeth till he was 8-9 months so she could be teething for ages yet.


----------



## mamaofthree

I now what you mean kelly tbh, you can just feel it even when it's just a few lbs, I always feel mre like me once I'm back to 115. Nne of mine have had teeth until around 8months either, nw Cian is 7 and he barely has any left, so funny to see him! He was such a cute little boy now he's all arms and legs and toothless lol. X


----------



## Kelly9

Im not looking forward to the adult teeth. Skyler has perfect teeth right now and I mean perfect! I'm scared when his adult teeth come in that they won't stay that way. 

And that's it exactly I know where the bits are I want to loose so it bugs me I'm calorie counting right now and have at home work outs to donut until my body gets used to the calorie counting again I don't have a lot of extra energy so hopefully in the next week ill be back to my daily exercise.


----------



## KatM83

Isn't it awful, izzy has been suffering for months poor babas. My friend has just had a baby today it has made me broody haha xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Planning on anymore Kat? I get broody to but I do not want to be pregnant for at least another year. Want to enjoy the thinner less cumbersome me :)


----------



## mannymoo

I'm already broody for another but so torn between spending quality time with josh and having a small age gap between our kids. Waiting for cycle to return and then we will start thinking about number 2. How many does everyone want?


----------



## mamaofthree

Loads manny!!! But DH says this is our last lol! I have small age gaps apart from the new baby, it'll be three years between him and my youngest. My smallest gap is 15months, but that's the only time I've been able to get pregnant so quickly while breastfeeding.At the time my baby had meningitis and was in and out of hospital hence my cycles returning as I was pumping more than breastfeeding. My cycles returned 14 months pp last time :( I'm a baby pusher though lol, ill always say go for it! My children are a little unit it's crazy, they just don't seem to need anyone else, they're really close although they do fight a lot too.....x


----------



## Kelly9

I want three healthy kids so one more for us then I'm done. I'm also waiting for my cycle to come back I pumped a lot with my first so they came back at 3 months pp but now its been 5.5 months and nothing. I have some soy isoflavones to get them coming back if nothing by 6 months since DH and I have fertility issues.


----------



## KatM83

I think that's is for us, sometimes i think ooo maybe just one more but i kinda feel i want to just enjoy Isabel but maybe I'll see when she's one ;-) i think dh would have another. We have 2 bottom pegs fully through now looks even cheekier now! Ha Kelly your tiny anyway- if i did have another i would defo try not too put on as much weight! Hope everyone ok  xx


----------



## Kelly9

I don't always feel tiny lol yesterday was a fat day! I'm just starting to get back into my exercising too which makes me feel better. 

I definitely want one more. Hoping and praying it happens naturally.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - how is everyone? Kat Kelly how are your little ones doing? Mamma - not long to go for you! Klemon, would love to hear how your twinnies are baking? Cath - what has happened to you? Did you go see the specialist again? Have I left anyone out?

From my side, life is hectic trying to work and look after baby. I cried when I went back to work and had another mini breakdown last week. I really dont want to be at work but it is my company and I've worked so hard over the years building it up. I am thinking about throwing in the towel and having another year at home but really need to think long and hard about that. Crazy that I started my own business to have flexibility and as it turns out, I have ended up having even less flexibility. DH is being a champion - trying to do more with Josh and has told me he would be happy to support us while I'm not working. Anyway - going to make big decisions over the next couple of weeks. At least I'm only working until 1:30 daily and then get in a few more hours in the evening but I'm exhausted already. Got flu last week (I think just from being totally worn out) so am at home today. Anyway...enough miserable mumbling from me...

Josh is nearly 5 months - where has the time gone?!?! He is so precious and such a happy little thing. Up until last night he was waking up only once a night (between 7pm and 7am - the other night he slept from 7pm to 5am, woke up for 15 mins and went back to sleep until 8am!) which has been amazing. But 2 little teeth started coming through on the weekend and last night he was up every 2 hours. Shattered today. He is now sleeping in his cot in his own room and we have changed his pram from a basinet to a big boy chair. We also started attempting solids this weekend but most of it ended up on the floor or on him. It was hilarious though. Here are a few recent pics - dont know how to turn them around?!?. I am biased but I do think he is a gorgeous little soul. His facial expressions melt my heart. We have a wonderful nanny that looks after him during the day. The two of them have such fun and he smiles from ear to ear every day when she arrives. It is also summer here now and Josh loves just lying on a blanket under the trees. Keeps him entertained for ages. We have also started swimming lessons which he adores.

We are very keen to try for number 2 but no sign of AF at the moment. I am still BFing but he does get one formula bottle a day when I am at work. I really thought because he was sleeping so well, that AF would be back by now but not.

Well done to anyone who has made it this far 

Would love to hear everyone else's updates? Hope all the new mums are coping well?

xx
 



Attached Files:







Josh 1.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 1









Josh 2.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 1









Josh 3.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cathgibbs

Manny!!

Joshua is gorgeous!!! He sounds like a great little baby aswell hun :-D

What is it that you do hun? could you not cut your hours down and train someone up to be 'you' when your not there or work from home?? it must be so hard though hun :-(

Im good - dont ask about the specialist lol we went in August - my consultant referred me back to the NHS for my HSG as it was quite a lot private - i called his secretary last week (my consultant works both nhs and private) basically was told by her that it doesnt matter that iv seen him private I will still need a first apt on the NHS before having my HSG so im going to have an apt with him on the 5th which all he will do is refer me AGAIN and im wasting an apt that could go to someone else ggrrrrrrrrrr!!

How is everyone?? xxxxxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Cath that's frustrating! Sometimes I hate the system. 

Manny he is soooo cute! Love the last pic! 

Lexi is doing well she was 7 months yesterday! And I also still don't have my period back but as much as I want to ttc naturally I've decided af can stay away till feb as we're going to Disney world and on a 14 night Caribbean cruise and I don't want her around for that. Lexi is crawling now has been for a week or two she still smiles tons and has learned a new way to laugh just yesterday kind of a squeal and a laugh at the same time. It's adorable.

Skyler is 3 now and into everything and talking all the time and being a boy.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Kelly she is gorgeous!! she looks wicked!!!!!! ooohhhhhh your cruise sounds fab! when are you going on that you lucky thing?! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

We leave Jan 6th for disney world for about a week then head on our cruise Jan 12. I'm super excited :) Lexi is a delight! Something I hope that never changes, if she turns into Skyler I'll loose my mind lol.


----------



## mamaofthree

Hi girlies!!!!!!

Sorry I haven't posted much, am completing my diploma in breastfeeding counselling, two assignments to go, plus have a music theory exam ( am attempting grade 7 flute, don't ask me why, it's not like I have the time lol) that and growing a small person means one very grumpy mummy :( 

Manny and Kelly those are two very scrumptious babies and I want mine to hurry up, lol. They both seem to be doing amazingly. Hope you are well too. :)

Kat, klemon I hope you are well too.

Cath that sucks! What a waste of time having to be re referred through NHS!!!! But at least you have one plans in place and DRs are listening. Any more plans for the wedding? Hope your DF is coping with it all too.

Afm, my birth pool arrived yest!!!! Yeayyyyyyy, almost 37 weeks and hoping his one comes early like the others :) :) 

Xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Ooh Kelly, Disney and a cruise!!!! You totally deserve it :) so exciting. We need lots of pics x


----------



## Kelly9

There will be lots of pics! Just need jan to get here. 

So had some pinky brown spotting last night thought af would show this am but nothing yet. I guess it could have been ovulation spotting. I'll have to wait it out. Felt crampy to so really thought af was making her appearance. I'm tired of waiting for her.


----------



## mamaofthree

Awwwww Kelly, I can empathise! Mine took over a year to return with my last baby :( spotting is a good sign you could be fertile though definitely :) maybe she'll be back in a couple of weeks. X


----------



## Kelly9

I don't care if she shows now or later just wish I didn't need to panty watch. It's annoying. 

I'm cramping again but no more spotting.


----------



## mamaofthree

Hey girlies,

My boy arrived last night :) will post pics when I'm rested :) xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Mama!!! Congrats to you. Did you even have time to set the pool up? Can't wait to see pics!

Kelly I hate panty watching. It's so annoying. Agree that it must just show up so you know where you are. Lexi is looking so sweet and I'm super jealous about your trip. Sounds amazing.

Cath how irritating about your specialist. Are you still trying naturally? Hope you get some answers soon.

Xx


----------



## mamaofthree

First pic, seconds after birth :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mannymoo

Wow. Look at all that hair! So beautiful. X


----------



## Kelly9

Awww! I love the first cuddles. 

Did an hpt just in case and not pregnant whew! It would be my Luck to get preggo before our cruise and be barfing the entire time lol.


----------



## mamaofthree

Phew Kelly!!!!

Manny no, I didn't ge to fill the pool :( was only in active labour for 15 minutes. My dh delivered him as midwife was stuck in traffic. Omg so intense though! He's aaaammmmaaaazzing lol. X


----------



## Kelly9

That's nuts! My DH would pass out! I'm toying with the idea of a home birth for our next and last baby. Problem is there are so few midwives where I'd be delivering it would be next to impossible to get one. 

Congrats by the way.


----------



## cathgibbs

OMG MAM!!!! hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeee congratulations hun!!! Well done to hubby for delivering him aswell woohooo how did he cope!??! So happy for you hun I need to see more pics!!! YAY!!!!! 

Hey MAnny - yep still trying although we will be stopping between dec and feb cause of the wedding but will start back up sept 2015 :-( 

Any sign of AF Kelly? xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Thanks Cath! Dh was amazing, had a bruised hand I squeezed him so ard lol. He was so calm this time and enjoyed the experience, it was lovely that it was just us :)here's a pic of my eldest and baby Teifi :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mamaofthree

Whoops!hope this one loads properly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cathgibbs

Look how alert he is! Absolutely gorgeous!! How are your others around him? I bet their so protective xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

So cute! 

Still no af. I give up waiting for her.


----------



## mamaofthree

:( Kelly. That's so frustrating!

Cian is very protective but I reckon the younger two would poke him in the eye given half a chance, lol. They over love him sometime times so we have to be careful whee we put hi down...bless! He looks like a doll to them.

Xx


----------



## mannymoo

Gorgeous little guy mama. You must be a very busy lady at the moment!! X


----------



## cathgibbs

Hiya ladies - just a quick update. im currently very early pregnant, think 4+4 but im progestersone pessaries now so heres hoping - i have an early scan fri 13th (great day!) 

How are we all xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Cath yay!!!!!! I hope all goes well for you this time. Friday the 13th is both the worst and best day of my life.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun...its the worst for us as thats the date we found out about our first mc so hopefully it will turn out to be the best! 

Hope your ok lovely? Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm ok, just got a cold and lexi is sick and she just pulled herself up to standing for the first time just now. 

Jan friday the 13th 2012 was the day we lost Hannah but then it was June friday the 13th 2012 that we got our bfp with Lexi and then Lexi was born on march 13 2013 so it's a love hate relationship for us. I think something greater in the universe had something to do with it.


----------



## cathgibbs

Ohh yay well done Lexi! Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: 

Awwww its a bittersweet date for you then hun? Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Very much so.


----------



## mannymoo

Hooray cath!! Hooray! Everything crossed for a very successful scan next week. You deserve it! Xx


----------



## klemoncake

hi all! 
i have been rubbish at checking in Here! but i just saw the news...Cath that us so amazing well done and lets pray the progesterone helps! i will chk more now to see how things are with you. 

hope everyone else is ok? those babes must be big.now? 

im now 29 weeks. twin.preg is Amazing but hard work! im.off on mat leave in a few.weeks though.. we've been busy moving house, i had a last exam at work to.do.and now getting baby stuff.sorted. 

lots.of love xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks Manny :-D

Klemon!! Your pregnancy is flying by hun! do you know what your having?? oohhh moving house must have been really hard work hun! Did you move to a bigger house? xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hey Klemon, I was wondering how you were doing! Glad to hear things are going well! I also want to know if you've found out the gender or if you're waiting?

I got a blaring positive OPK yesterday :) Like darkest line I think you can get. Hooray! I'm ovulating or should in either case. So I'm celebrating the return of my "fertility" fingers crossed DH and I get a natural surprise bfp and don't need to go back to the clinic again.


----------



## mamaofthree

Congrats chick!!! Got everything crossed for you :) :) xxx

Kelly :( rubish being ill when you've a little one to look after! Well done lexi though, you'll have to post some pics :)

How's you manny?

Teifi is now 6 weeks and doing really well, his siblings love him to pieces and he's such a placid baby, so chilled ( not like me at all !!!) growing too fast though...

Xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I'll get around to finding and posting one sometime soon. Being sick with a baby and toddler sucks!


----------



## KatM83

Hi ladies! 
Firstly congrats mama on your gorgeous little boy and well done to hubby!
Cath congrats to you too, Toms birthday is the 13th he was born on a fri haha.
k lemon wow 29 weeks hope the pregnancy is going well for you bet its hard work having 2 in there :)
Manny he is beautiful, i came back to work last month, i miss isabel so much when im here and she doesnt sleep well at all so when im on earlies its really hard work! i often have a good cry at 4 in the morning!!
kelly, eeek i keep thinking maybe i want another after all but the lack of sleep really puts me off haha, Lexi looks fab in thr last pic xxx
cant believe how time has flown by, Izzy is 1 on the 31st, she is walking and has just got her top 2 teeth with the 2 fangs on the way too... she also much to my total delight says the ponies name Britt haha just picked up her plastic pony one day and went Britt Britt :) she says it to her rocking horse too bless her just love her so much. Going to docs again to try push for allergy testing again as i stll dont think something is right shes on lactose free things at the moment but its in everything!!xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hey Kat :) Glad to hear things are going well, can't believe Isabel is nearly 1 year old! 

4dpo for me, if no af by dec 22 I'll test that'll put me at 17dpo (I usually have a longer then normal lp) but heck I'm just thrilled af hasn't shown up, after skyler she came a 4dpo and after hannah at 3dpo!


----------



## KatM83

I know its gone tooooo quick! Are you guys feeling better now? look forward to hearing if she shows up or not :) xx


----------



## Kelly9

Cath how are you doing? I noticed your siggy. I'm hoping that doesn't read mc dec 9 but rather sept 12 and things are still good? If I'm wrong then I'm so sorry you're going through this again. <3


----------



## Kelly9

Af got me dec 9. 4 day lp. Hopefully next month it's longer.


----------



## cathgibbs

No hun. Another mc. Totally and utterly fed up xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Cath that is just so unfair. I'm so sorry. :( xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm so sorry Cath. I hope the fertility clinic can find out what's wrong. It could be a clotting thing. So when do you go back to see them?


----------



## mamaofthree

:cry:Cath, Hun......I'm lost for words!!!!devastated for you, totally totally unfair. Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KatM83

Im so sorry Cath xxx really hope you can get some answers. Big hugs xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies. AF has returned and we are officially ttc #2. Anyone want to join me?? :) Would be great to have some ttc buddies/ bump buddies! Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## Kelly9

Hey many moo were ttc or ntnp so I'll buddy with you.


----------



## mannymoo

Ooo Kelly. How exciting. Are you going to try naturally for a bit or have you scheduled ivf again? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## mamaofthree

Why am I jealous when I have a three month old, hahaha!!! Good luck girlies, so excited for you. Xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Thought I'd share with you lovely ladies :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kelly9

I'm cd 8. We're going at it naturally. We won't go back to the clinic for a frozen cycle likely till 2015 so we have lots if time. To be honest I'd rather not be pregnant till end of this year at the earliest so I'm not disappointed to see af when she comes but we'll still be trying as a natural bfp if what we would like.


----------



## KatM83

good luck to kelly and manny!! 
cath hope you are ok my lovely xx
how is everyone??xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm ovulating! But across the country from DH lol so no baby this month.


----------



## mannymoo

Just checked and noticed that klemon is nearly 39 weeks. I presume babies have arrived by now. Anyone heard anything?? 

Fms just got af again. Third anovulatory cycle - very frustrating :(


----------



## Kelly9

Are you doing opks to see if you're ovulating?

I'm in the 2ww but it doesn't matter no chance of pregnancy here!


----------



## mannymoo

Yes doing opks. All neg. also very little cm and no side effects of af. I normally get cramps, moody, bloated, sore boobs etc and have had nothing. Cycle is consistently 28 days though. If nothing happens this cycle, I'm going to the dr. 

Better luck for the next cycle Kelly. Always more exciting when there is just a slight chance of a bfp.


----------



## Kelly9

Exciting and scary! Lol


----------



## Kelly9

So my husband has gone and knocked me up a whole 8 months sooner then what we were originally intending :wacko: I'm shocked but happy as it means no more fertility clinic for us! Only had 2 proper periods too, never in a million years thought it could ever happen that fast for us. I may just get my wish of tandem nursing after all <3 Due Dec 2.


----------



## mannymoo

awww Kelly that is AMAZING news! So pleased you didn't have to go through all the emotional (and financial!) strain of IVF. How exciting that you get to welcome a new little one into your family.Congrats! Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for you. xxx

ps: I'm 1DPO today and really hoping to join you very soon :)


----------



## Kelly9

Manny I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!! And thanks :) except the ms started at 4+1 which is the earliest it's ever started so I'm nervous I'll be puking the woke time.


----------



## mamaofthree

Kelly, that's fantastic news!!!!! Xxx


----------



## mamaofthree

Fingers and toes crossed for you manny :) xxx


----------



## Kelly9

So I had a blighted ovum. Scheduled for a D&C on Friday. I'm devastated to say the least. 

Manny any luck for you? 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mamaofthree

Oh Kelly! That's heartbreaking news; I'm so, so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## mannymoo

So sorry Kelly. That is so disappointing. I had a BO first time around too. It is heartbreaking. Are you going to ttc again straight away? 

No luck here. I'm about 5dpo at the moment but have been on holiday and not been paying too much attention to this cycle. We dtd a few times but because I never used opks this cycle I'm not sure how good our timing was. Will wait until next week and maybe test if nothing has happened.

Thinking of you hun. Xx


----------



## Kelly9

We'll go back to ntnp or ttc right away. First I need the D&C as my body is not getting rid of the pregnancy on its own.


----------



## mannymoo

Hi ladies - hope you are all well. Just thought I would pop in to let you know that after 5 months ttc, I am finally pregnant again. Still really early days but I'm hopeful that all is going well.

Hope you are all well and that the LOs are good.

Kelly how you doing after you BO?


----------



## Kelly9

That's great manny! 

I'm still waiting for ovulation. Hcg was down to 9 last Tuesday so hopefully soon. I'm 4 weeks post D&C. Really just want to be pregnant again.


----------



## mannymoo

Wow - just popped onto this thread to see what is happening with everyone and Kelly, I see you are pregnant again. That is great news. How are you doing? Did it happen naturally again?

Not sure if anyone else is ever on B&B anymore but if you are&#8230; HI! Hope you are well.

All good this side. Nearly V-day for me although baby has been measuring about 1 1/2 weeks ahead the whole time so I think this will be a big one. 

xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Hey manny! Glad to see everything worked out for you! Yes I got pregnant again naturally on our second month trying. Crazy right!? I think dh's sperm must have improved. I'm nearly 11 weeks and babe is doing fine as far as we can tell I've seen he/she twice on u/s and can pick up the heartbeat on my Doppler pretty quick now. All we need is a clean 20 week scan and we're all set! And of course an easy pregnancy with no scares.


----------

